# Argentina · One photo a day · open to all



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Buenísima idea y muy lindas fotos!!.Pienso hacer mis aportes.
A dar a conocer Argentina al mundo.

Una consulta: ¿tienen que ser fotos de naturaleza solamente o también pueden ser imágenes urbanas?

Saludos
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Very good idea and very pretty photos!! .Pienso to do my contributions.
To announcing Argentina to the world.

A consultation: they have to be photos of nature only or also they can be urban images?.

Regards


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Puede ser cualquier foto, tanto urbana como natural... Una calle, un edificio (historico o moderno) , una ciudad, un pueblo, un parque, una plaza, un bosque, un museo, lo que quieras 

---------

It can be any kind of photo, urban or natural... A street, a building (historical or modern), a city, a town, a park, a square, a forest, a museum, what you want.


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Yo anduve por Pincheira. En persona se ven mucho más imponentes y el entorno es bellísimo.


----------



## panic (May 14, 2007)

Córdoba

Córdoba is a city located near the geographical center of Argentina, in
the foothills of the Sierras Chicas on the Suquía River, about 700 km 
northwest from Buenos Aires. It is the capital of Córdoba Province. 
Córdoba is the second largest city of the country and was founded on July 
6, 1573 by Jerónimo Luis de Cabrera. It was one of the first Spanish 
colonial capitals of the region that is now Argentina (the older city was 
Santiago del Estero, founded in 1553). The Universidad Nacional de 
Córdoba is the oldest university in Argentina. It was founded in 1613 by 
the Jesuit Order.











(Thanks romanyo for invite me)


----------



## antonico (Aug 13, 2005)

Cordoba is beautiful! one of the importants cities in Argentina!
Nice thread romanyo! thanks for your invitation!


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

¿Qué no era una foto por día?
---------------------------------
What was not a photo a day?


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

^^

A mi me parece poco. En Argentina no se acabarán de mostrar paisajes.


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

Well for those who think that Argentina is only snow, mountains and ice:

Iguazú Falls and Jungle 
_Misiones_










[Excelente thread y gracias por la invitación, por supuesto que colaboraré!]


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> A mi me parece poco. En Argentina no se acabarán de mostrar paisajes.


A mi tambien!! (como que me apure para hacer el thread y copie el de Francia :lol
Pero bue.. la vida sigue y el thread tambien!! :lol:



> ¿Qué no era una foto por día?


Es una foto por dia cada persona... Yo pongo una hoy-mañana-etc, vos una hoy-mañana-etc 

....

Sarmiento house-museum (museo casa Sarmiento)

This impressive "doll house" is located in the delta of Paraná river, in the city of Tigre (a few kilometres near Buenos Aires, the capital of Argentina).
It was the summer residence of Domingo Faustino Sarmiento, who was our president between 1868-1874.
The house is covered by glass to protect it of the wind and the rain (it's very old and maden of wood)
Now it's a museum. It has some personal goods of Sarmiento and the furniture of the house.
As you can see in the photos, it's one of the hundreds of beautiful islands of Parana's delta.


----------



## antonico (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice Picture!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Window Hills (Sierras de la Ventana)

This gorgeous place is in the centre-south of Buenos Aires *province* (it's not near the capital). The hills are one of the oldest in the world.
They have that name because of the "window" that is in the mountain of the photo. It seems be little, but it's a very big hole in the rocks.
I've listened there are more "windows" in the hills, but I don't know because there aren't many photos in internet.
I propose you to search the window... Have you found it??


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

* San Miguel de Tucumán city *

San Miguel de Tucumán es la capital de la provincia de Tucumán, situada en el noroeste de la República Argentina a 1.311 Km de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires. Fue fundada el 31 de mayo de 1565 por Diego de Villarroel y es la quinta ciudad más grande de Argentina después de Buenos Aires, Córdoba, Rosario, Mendoza y por delante de La Plata. El crecimiento de la ciudad ha superado los límites originales llevándola a ocupar territorios de los departamentos circundantes en todas direcciones, dando así origen a la conurbación del Gran San Miguel de Tucumán.
Es el centro económico, comercial y cultural de la región donde está inserto (Noroeste Argentino).
En el año 2000 el Gobierno Nacional declaró a San Miguel de Tucumán Ciudad Histórica tanto por su rol en la historia argentina (donde entre otras cosas se declaró la Independencia) como por el patrimonio arquitectónico y urbanístico. También tiene el privilegio de ser, todos los 9 de julio, la capital de la república.
La ciudad se asienta casi en las laderas de las montañas del Aconquija- una extensión de la precordillera frontal a los Andes y desde el punto de vista arquitectónico es una fusión de lo antiguo con lo moderno
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Ciudad de San Miguel de Tucumán* 

San Miguel de Tucuman is the capital of the province of Tucuman, located in northwestern Argentina to 1311 km from the City of Buenos Aires. It was founded on May 31 1565 by Diego de Villarroel and is the fifth largest city in Argentina after Buenos Aires, Cordoba, Rosario, Mendoza and ahead of La Plata. The growth of the city has exceeded original taking it to occupy territories of the surrounding departments in all directions, thereby giving rise to the conurbation of Greater San Miguel de Tucuman. 
Is the center of trade, economic and cultural development of the region to which it belongs (Northwest Argentina)
In 2000 the government declared San Miguel de Tucuman Historic City both for his role in Argentine history (where among other things declared independence) and the architectural and urban heritage. It also has the privilege of being, all on July 9, the capital of the republic. 
The city sits almost on the slopes of the mountains of Aconquija-an extension of the pre-frontal to the Andes and from the point of view is an architectural fusion of ancient and modern.


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

*Aconcagua*
*Province of Mendoza*

*Cerro Aconcagua* is the highest mountain in the Americas, and the highest mountain outside Asia. It is located in the Andes mountain range, in the Argentine province of Mendoza.

*High: 6965 meters.*

*Cerro Aconcagua* es la mayor elevación en las Américas, y la más alta fuera de Asia. Está localizada en la cordillera de Los Andes, en la provincia argentina de Mendoza.

*Altura: 6965 metros.*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ La foto no aparecio! :lol:


The photo didn't appear
---------------
Que lindo Tucumán!

So beautiful Tucumán!


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

M_K_O said:


> *Aconcagua*
> *Province of Mendoza*
> 
> *Cerro Aconcagua* is the highest mountain in the Americas, and the highest mountain outside Asia. It is located in the Andes mountain range, in the Argentine province of Mendoza.
> ...


Es cierto!!!, no se ve la foto M_K_O.
------------------------------------------------
It is true!, You can not see the photo, M_K_O.


----------



## argentino100% (Jul 27, 2007)

*Susques* es una localidad de la Puna argentina, situada en el oeste de la provincia de Jujuy, cabecera del departamento homónimo.Por hallarse a 3.896 msnm, sería la localidad más elevada de la Argentina de entre las que se pueden acceder por camino pavimentado, ya que se encuentra en la traza de la RN 52 - de Purmamarca a Antofagasta (Chile) por el Paso de Jama el cual está 124 kilómetros al oeste de Susques


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Hermoso!! Parece una pintura!!

Beautiful! It seems be a paint (asi se traduce? :lol


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Bahia Esperanza - Antártida Argentina
------------------------------------------
Hope Bay - Antarctica Argentina


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Fijense si se ve la foto ahora.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

si se ve..! :lol:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Old Prison of Ushuaia

It was a high security prison that worked between 1904-1947. There were the most dangerous criminals of Argentina, and also "political prisioners". It was located there (in Ushuaia, the most southern city in the world) because it was an isolated place, in an island, and the climate was so hard.
It was closed in 1947 because of humanitarian motives. The prisioners had to do activities like carpentry, mechanics, etcetera, and the most reliable were taken by train to a near forest (now Tierra del Fuego National Park) to cut trees.
Now it is a museum that has some art galleries, an antartic museum, a maritime museum, and rooms that show old things in the old life in Ushuaia and in the prison, and the trains that took the criminals to the forest. There also are wax statues of famous criminals that lived in the prison.
As you are going to see in the photo, the building is not well mantained, but it doesn't receives any help of the national or provincial government. But I think it's very interesting to visit


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*National Park El Palmar - Entre Rios province*

El Palmar National Park was established in 1966 has an area of 8,500 hectares, is located in the province of Entre Rios between the city of Colon and Concordia, in Mesopotamia Argentina.
-------------------------------------------------------------
*Parque Nacional El Palmar - Provincia de Entre Ríos* 

Parque Nacional El Palmar fue creado en el año 1966 posee una superficie de 8.500 hectáreas, se encuentra ubicado en la provincia de Entre Ríos entre la ciudad de Colón y Concordia, en la Mesopotamia Argentina.


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Propongo que hagamos una cosa para estar mas organizados. Para no saturar el therad pongamos no mas de 2 o 3 fotos por dia, tomemos como base uno de los dos usos horarios y a partir de las 0 hs. de ese dia pongamos 2 o 3 fotos hasta la misma hora del dia siguiente, en lo posible poniendo una foto al dia por forista como maximo.
Espero que nadie se ofenda, solamente lo propongo para organizar un poco mas el therad.

Volviendo al tema las fotos de hoy estan muy bellas!!!

Saludos a todos de mi parte!!!!


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Este es mi aporte del día que recién comienza:

*PAYUNIA ó... el planeta Marte? (or... Mars?)*
*Province of Mendoza *

*El mayor campo volcánico de la Tierra / The biggest volcano park in the Earth.*

The Payunia, in the southern region of Mendoza, allows to discover the origins of the earth. The intense volcanic activity registered here is guessed in the cones (at least 800 volcanos), basalt fields and dry rivers of lava that crack the floor. 

La Payunia, en la región sureña de Mendoza, permite descubrir los orígenes del planeta Tierra. La intensa actividad volcánica registrada en la zona se evidenciada en los conos (al menos 800 volcanes), campos basálticos y ríos secos que erosionaron el suelo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pic ^^ looks like Mars indeed


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Yo tengo el horario del este , mala suerte el que tiene el del oeste, para mi el día comienza a las 23 de la hora del oeste. Y es la hora en la que mas tiempo dispongo y en la que me acuerdo de colocar fotos.
Si quieren no pongo mas y listo.
Para el colmo opina quien posteó solo una foto.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Bueno gente... no discutamos  



> Propongo que hagamos una cosa para estar mas organizados. Para no saturar el therad pongamos no mas de 2 o 3 fotos por dia, tomemos como base uno de los dos usos horarios y a partir de las 0 hs. de ese dia pongamos 2 o 3 fotos hasta la misma hora del dia siguiente, en lo posible poniendo una foto al dia por forista como maximo.
> Espero que nadie se ofenda, solamente lo propongo para organizar un poco mas el therad.


Apoyo todo lo que haga al thread mas organizado.
Igual... no venimos poniendo una foto por dia?? :nuts:
----
La Payunia me encanta!! De verdad parece Marte
El Palmar tambien muy lindo

I love La Payunia!! It's really like Mars
El Palmar is very beautiful too
----

Luro Park

This park, located in La Pampa province, in the center of Argentina, was an "estancia" of a family of landowners that were given this lands soon after the "Conquest of the Desert".
This park protects the only one forest of 'caldenes' (a native tree of the pampas), some animals (like deer, wild boars and pheasants) taken from Europe and some native from the pampas. In the park there are guides for deer watching.
The palace is very nice. The Luros didn't live there all the year (in summer, they used to live in Mar del Plata). Next to it there's a garden with plants (introduced from Europe too) and some statues.
Now, the mansion in a museum that show old things of the family, and it's a National Historic Monument. There are also rooms with old chariots, the hunting trophies of the family, etc.



















(la cambie... la otra se veia mas de cerca pero bue :lol


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

No se ve la foto


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Dragon-T said:


> Yo tengo el horario del este , mala suerte el que tiene el del oeste, para mi el día comienza a las 23 de la hora del oeste. Y es la hora en la que mas tiempo dispongo y en la que me acuerdo de colocar fotos.
> Si quieren no pongo mas y listo.
> Para el colmo opina quien posteó solo una foto.


No lo decia por vos en particular sino por todos los que aportamos al therad (yo incluido), por eso aclare para que nadie se ofenda.
Por eso dije tomemos como base uno de los dos horarios, osea que si tomamos por ejemplo el del este, los que tienen el del oeste pueden empezar a poner fotos a las 23 horas del dia anterior y no las 0 horas, y si tomamos el del oeste, los que tienen el otro horario pueden empezar a poner fotos a la una de la mañana.
Ademas no dije que se ponga solo si o si una foto por dia, sino una foto por dia como maximo *por forista* pero que se puden poner 2 o 3 fotos al dia en total sin ningun problema.
Si no estan de acuerdo no me hagan caso, solo es algo que propuse para que el therad este un poco mas organizdo, nada mas...

En fin, saludos a todos!!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^Sisisi asi esta mejor  

Pero si Dragon-T no tiene otro horario... buee... una horita no es mucha diferencia :lol:

En lo personal voy a tratar de postear a la tarde, asi no hay confusiones (yo porque estoy todo el dia al dope :lol


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Fedes9000 said:


> No lo decia por vos en particular sino por todos los que aportamos al therad (yo incluido), por eso aclare para que nadie se ofenda.
> Por eso dije tomemos como base uno de los dos horarios, osea que si tomamos por ejemplo el del este, los que tienen el del oeste pueden empezar a poner fotos a las 23 horas del dia anterior y no las 0 horas, y si tomamos el del oeste, los que tienen el otro horario pueden empezar a poner fotos a la una de la mañana.
> Ademas no dije que se ponga solo si o si una foto por dia, sino una foto por dia como maximo *por forista* pero que se puden poner 2 o 3 fotos al dia en total sin ningun problema.
> Si no estan de acuerdo no me hagan caso, solo es algo que propuse para que el therad este un poco mas organizdo, nada mas...
> ...


 OK , pero si te fijás todos pusimos una sola foto por día. salvo yo ,una vez , pero que fue por el lío del horario.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

romanyo said:


> ^^Sisisi asi esta mejor
> 
> Pero si Dragon-T no tiene otro horario... buee... una horita no es mucha diferencia :lol:
> 
> En lo personal voy a tratar de postear a la tarde, asi no hay confusiones (yo porque estoy todo el dia al dope :lol


jajajaja, como al dope. No vas a la facultad o al colegio?


----------



## argentino100% (Jul 27, 2007)

ESQUEL


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful Esquel.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

* La estrella Bathed - Formosa Province*

This park is located in the northwestern province of Formosa belongs to the sub-regions of Chaco and semi-arid transition, is formed by successive floods Pilcomayo River. 
Is a fluvial-lacustrine environment that led to the formation of a micro-climate that is inserted himself as a wedge in the West semi-arid subtropical, with a characteristic vegetation of the areas subropicales humid, with forests of alder forests that colonize banks or sand areas of river spill. The hardwood trees to be covered by the waters still die enhiestos and wrapped by thick vines that turn into ghost-green Gorica figures that villagers called Chámpales. 
Bathed The Star is considered alongside the Great Pantanal of Brazil and Esteros Iberá in Corrientes, as one of the three most important ecological reserves in South America.
---------------------------------------------------------
*Bañado La Estrella- Provincia de Formosa*

Esta área protegida se encuentra ubicada en el noroeste de la provincia de Formosa pertenece a las sub-regiones del Chaco semiárido y de transición, está formada por los sucesivos desbordes del Río Pilcomayo .
Constituye un ambiente fluvio-lacustre que dio lugar a la formación de un micro- clima propio que se inserta a manera de cuña subtropical en el Oeste semiárido, con una vegetación característica de las zonas subropicales húmedas, con bos- ques de aliso que colonizan bancos de arena o áreas de derrame fluvial. Los árboles de madera dura al ser cubiertos por las aguas perecen manteniéndose enhiestos y envueltos por espesas enredaderas que los tornan en fantasma- góricas figuras verdes que los lugareños denominan Chámpales.
El Bañado la Estrella es considerado, junto al Gran Pantanal del Brasil y los Esteros del Iberá, en Corrientes, como una de las tres reservas ecológicas más importantes de América del sur.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> jajajaja, como al dope. No vas a la facultad o al colegio?


Voy a la mañana asi que estoy todo el resto del dia al dope :lol: (salvo cuando tengo ingles y gimnasia)
----

Ullum Dam & Lake (Embalse y lago de Ullum)

This dam is an hydroelectric central located in San Juan province (in western Argentina), and only 18 kilometres from the capital of the province (named San Juan too). 
The dam creates a big lake that is seized for crops in this very arid region. 
The lake has beaches, and it is also a turistic place. Near it, there are some resorts, hotels, restaurants, clubs, campings, etc. 
It's ideal to do water sports like windsurf and kayak, also climb the big mountains in the region.
Is very incredible that, in very arid provinces like San Juan or Mendoza, you can find a lot of green places, thanks for the good use of the rivers.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

romanyo said:


> Voy a la mañana asi que estoy todo el resto del dia al dope :lol: (salvo cuando tengo ingles y gimnasia)
> ----
> 
> Ullum Dam & Lake (Embalse y lago de Ullum)
> ...


Extraordinary!!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

romanyo said:


> Voy a la mañana asi que estoy todo el resto del dia al dope :lol: (salvo cuando tengo ingles y gimnasia)
> ----
> 
> Ullum Dam & Lake (Embalse y lago de Ullum)
> ...


:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Que belleza las últimas fotos!!!


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

*Cerro Castor Ski Resort *
Province of Tierra del Fuego

The newest ski resort in Argentina and, like everything in Ushuaia, the southernmost in the world, is *Castor Mount*. Very close to Tierra del Fuego capital city. Castor is only 195 meters over sea level and its top rises to 1,057 meters.

With a skiable drop that reaches 772 meters, Castor Mount distributes 19 runs with different levels of difficulties and off-piste sectors into 20 kilometers. Nordic ski is the most outstanding modality, with circuits that go through _lengas _forests which can also be visited on snow rackets.

Unlike the general belief, Castor enjoys very good weather and the best quality of powder snow, due to the stability of its temperature, offering one of the longest seasons in South America.

El más reciente centro de esquí en Argentina y, como todo en Ushuaia, más austral del mundo, es *Cerro Castor. *Muy próximo a la ciudad fueguina de Ushuaia, su capital. Castor está a sólo 195 metros sobre el nivel del mar y una altura máxima de 1057 metros.

Con un desnivel esquiable de 772 metros, Cerro Castor distribuye 19 pistas con diferentes niveles de dificultad y 20 Km. de fuera de pistas. El esquí nórdico es la modalidad más practicada, con circuitos que se introducen por bosques de Lengas que tambien se pueden visitar sobre raquetas de nieve. 

Contrario a lo que en general se piensa, Castor disfruta de muy bien clima y la mejor calidad de nieve polvo, a causa de la estabilidad térmica, ofrece uno de las más extensas temporadas de Sudamérica.


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Que bonitas todas las fotos, obre todo la ultima de romanyo!!!


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

M_K_O said:


> *Cerro Castor Ski Resort *
> Province of Tierra del Fuego
> 
> The newest ski resort in Argentina and, like everything in Ushuaia, the southernmost in the world, is *Castor Mount*. Very close to Tierra del Fuego capital city. Castor is only 195 meters over sea level and its top rises to 1,057 meters.
> ...


Otra vez no se ve la foto!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Gracias! Pero me parece raro que ese lugar no sea conocido... es impresionante!
Vieron la pelicula "Cartas desde Iwo Jima"? Ese cerro me hace acordar al the la pelicula :lol:
(igual aclaro que la foto es de flickr)

Thank you! But it's so strage that this place is so unknown... it's impressive!
Have you seen the movie "Letters from Iwo Jima"? The mount in the photo makes me remind the mount of the movie :lol:
(the photo is from flickr)
----

Es verdad, la foto no se ve hno:...


----------



## argentino100% (Jul 27, 2007)

Cerro Fitz Roy


----------



## BOSS (Apr 13, 2007)

this country is incredible, thanks for the pics.

with the pics you are posting could you get them in higher resolution>?


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2: That photo of Fitz Roy mount is incredible!!!

Forest of Araucarias
This incredible trees, that grow up in a few zones of southern Argentina and Chile, can take us to the prehistory: they haven't changed a lot from the Mesozoic period. They live in cold and arid places.
This trees grow up so slowly, so it can live more than 1000 years! They can grow over 50 metres. Something peculiar is that the branches are in form of an "umbrella".
There aren't a lot of them because of the indiscriminated felling, but thy're now protected by parks in Argentina and Chile
They are also called Pehuenes (in plural). That's the name that Mapuche indians gave to the trees.
The photo I'm going to post was taken in northern Neuquen province, near the turistic town of Caviahue (There down you can see the town)


----------



## argentino100% (Jul 27, 2007)

BOSS said:


> this country is incredible, thanks for the pics.
> 
> with the pics you are posting could you get them in higher resolution>?


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

BOSS said:


> this country is incredible, thanks for the pics.
> 
> with the pics you are posting could you get them in higher resolution>?


I don't know how to do it :lol:

Thank you for visiting the thread


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Monument to the flag - Rosario - Santa Fe Province*

Located in the National Park to the flag on the cliffs of the Parana River in Rosario, the third-largest city of argentina 
The gesture symbolizes the creation of the Argentine flag, which the February 27 of 1812 did flamear for the first time the General Belgrano, a hero of independence. 
It consists of a longitudinal axis that includes three parts: the Central Tower, the Propylaea triumph of the Fatherland, with the Gallery of Honor of American Flags, and the Civic Monumental Staircase.
------------------------------------------------------------
*Monumento a la Bandera - Rosario - Provincia de Santa Fe*

Ubicado en el Parque Nacional a la Bandera, sobre las barrancas del río Paraná en Rosario , tercera ciudad argentina en importancia.
Simboliza la gesta de la creación de la Bandera Argentina, la que el 27 de febrero de 1812 hizo flamear por primera vez el General Belgrano, héroe de la independecia.
Se compone de un eje longitudinal que comprende tres partes: la Torre Central, el Propíleo Triunfal de la Patria, con la Galería de Honor de las Banderas de América, y la Escalinata Cívica Monumental.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^I love the new ilumination of the monument!! And the monument is very beautiful
Great photo!
--

Me encanta la nueva iluminacion del monumento!! Y el monumento en si es muy lindo
Buenisima la foto!!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

romanyo said:


> :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2: That photo of Fitz Roy mount is incredible!!!
> 
> Forest of Araucarias
> This incredible trees, that grow up in a few zones of southern Argentina and Chile, can take us to the prehistory: they haven't changed a lot from the Mesozoic period. They live in cold and arid places.
> ...


Incredible!!!!!!!!


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Dragon-T said:


> Otra vez no se ve la foto!!


No tengo idea por qué no se ve la foto hno: voy a empezar a utilizar un enlance de Photobucket.


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Que bellas que estan todas las fotos (sobre todo la del Fitz Roy), realmente lo digo con toda la humildad del mundo, pero nuestro pais es maravilloso!!!


----------



## BOSS (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks, fits my screen perfectly :cheers:


----------



## argentino100% (Jul 27, 2007)

BOSS said:


> thanks, fits my screen perfectly :cheers:


kay:

Ushuaia


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Islas Malvinas *

They are an archipelago located in the South Atlantic Ocean, in the Argentine Sea shelf epicontinental call, at a minimum distance of 480 km from the Argentine Patagonia, to 772 km northeast of Cape Horn, 1,080 miles west of South Georgia and 940 km north of Elephant Island in Antarctica.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Constituyen un archipiélago situado en el Océano Atlántico Sur, en la plataforma epicontinental llamada Mar Argentino, a una distancia mínima de 480 km de la Patagonia argentina, a 772 km al noreste del cabo de Hornos, 1.080 km al oeste de las Islas Georgias del Sur y a 940 km al norte de la isla Elefante en la Antártida.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Cafayate Wineries & Vineyards

Located in Salta province, northern Argentina



















(sorry for not posting an explanation... but I have to have a shower and go to bed :lol


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

HERMOSOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emzeti (Jun 13, 2006)

i love it...andi hope i can be there to see and feel it..
thanks for sharing your comments and pics...


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

*Vineyards in winter.*
*Valle de Uco Region, Mendoza.*

*Valle de Uco is located in the central - west region of Mendoza. Is one of the most important wine-region in Latinamerica.*


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

* Provincial Park El Cochuna - Province of Tucuman*

Or the Yungas cloud forest or nuboselva develops maximum fullness in the area of Cochuna. A place that operates a privileged nature, south of the capital of Tucuman (in the north-western Argentina)
-------------------------------------------------------------
*Parque Provincial El Cochuna - Provincia de Tucumán*

La yunga o selva nublada o nuboselva desarrolla su máxima plenitud en la zona de Cochuna. Un lugar que explota una naturaleza privilegiada, al sur de la capital de Tucumán (en el Noroeste Argentino)


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Gorgeous photos!!

Forests of the_ bonaerense_ Coast
Surrounding some coast cities of Buenos Aires province, like Villa Gesell, Cariló, Pinamar, etc you can find this picturesque forests of pines, acacia, eucalyptus and another trees. 
This forests aren't natural, they were planted by the people to stop the advance of the sand dunes of the region, to enable these cities to settle in the actual places they are.
These cities have beautiful cuasts and near Villa Gesell there's a natural reserve to protect the sand dunes, called "Faro Querandí"


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful forest.


----------



## argentino100% (Jul 27, 2007)

Glaciar Perito Moreno


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*The saws Quijadas - Province of San Luis*

Sierra de las Quijadas is located in the northwest quadrant of the province of San Luis, just 116 kilometers from the capital city of San Luis. 
The intriguing saws are the result of the lifting of a set of layers produced millions of years ago, and the mischievous game of the erosion on the mountain proceeds of folding, creating creeks and valleys that make the various cuts envision a landscape shaped sedimentary Single.
------------------------------------------------------------
*Sierras de La Quijadas - Provincia de San Luis*

Sierra de las Quijadas está ubicada en el cuadrante noroeste de la provincia de San Luis, exactamente a 116 kilómetros de la ciudad capital de San Luis.
Las intrigantes sierras son el resultado de la elevación de un conjunto de capas producido hace millones de años, y del juego travieso de la erosión sobre la montaña producto del plegamiento, lo que generó quebradas y valles que dejan vislumbrar los distintos cortes sedimentarios conformando un paisaje único.


----------



## BOSS (Apr 13, 2007)

argentino100% said:


> Glaciar Perito Moreno


:drool:

kay:


----------



## argentino100% (Jul 27, 2007)

BOSS said:


> :drool:
> 
> kay:


for you... PERITO MORENO glaciar !!!!


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

^^jajajaja, después algunos se quejan de que ,por diferencias horarias, postié dos fotos en un día.:lol:
Muy buenas fotos Argentino 100%


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Jeje la idea era una foto por dia

Igual estan re buenas las fotos (baba, baba, baba) :lol:

Chubut welsh cities

Literally Chubut province was founded by Welsh inmigrants, and you can note that now in cities like Gaiman, Dolavon, Esquel, Trevelin and a little in Trelew.
Most of these cities are next to Chubut river. The weels (I don't know the translation of "norias") were built to take water to the houses of the first residents.
Actually the cities are turistic. There are many tea houses (were you can drink Welsh tea and eat so tasty sweets). People learn Welsh language at schools and do some Welsh habits.
The tea house in the photo is located in Gayman, and it's called Ty Caerdydd. It's the photo of its garden... (I think it was visited by Lady Di )


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Basilica of St. Nicholas (Cathedral of the city of La Rioja)*

La Rioja is the capital of the province of La Rioja in Argentina. 
The temple of the photo in front of the main square of the city, the planes of the same, in self-Byzantine style, were entrusted to architect John B. Arnaldi. 
The main hall is 19 meters wide and equal in height, the towers are 34.20 meters and then ended the dome 38 meters high. 
Pope Pius XII declared "Minor Basilica" at the Cathedral on January 14, 1955
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Basílica de San Nicolás (Catedral de la ciudad de La Rioja)*

La Rioja es la ciudad capital de la provincia de La Rioja en Argentina. 
El templo de la foto se encuentra frente a la plaza principal de la ciudad, los planos del mismo, en estilo bizantino libre, fueron encomendados al arquitecto Juan B. Arnaldi. 
La nave principal tiene 19 metros de ancho e igual de altura, las torres tienen 34,20 metros y, posteriormente, se terminó la cúpula de 38 metros de alto.
El Papa Pío XII declaró "Basílica Menor" a la Catedral, el 14 de Enero de 1955


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

*I LOVE IT!!!!*



romanyo said:


> Jeje la idea era una foto por dia
> 
> Igual estan re buenas las fotos (baba, baba, baba) :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^me to 

Los Cardones National Park

This National Park is located in the northern province of Salta, near the town of Cachi. It protects the _cardones_, a specie of cactus that can live lots of years, and can grow up more than two times a person.
The mountains you can see the photo is called "Nevado del Cachi"









(it's in the far north of Argentina)


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Valle de La Luna (Ischigualasto) - Province of San Juan*

It is located in the province of San Juan, located in the region which, in the center west of the Republica Argentina. 
And provincial park is located northeast of the said province in the Department of Fértil Valley. 
It has an area of 63,000 ha. 
The area has a semi and inhospitable that had won him the name of Moon Valley or Valle Pintado. It is hard to imagine that in the past, the landscape was inhabited by a lush jungle of Acacias, Ginko and Palmeras, nuanced with lakes and swamps.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Valle de la Luna (Ischigualasto) - Provincia de San Juan*

Se encuentra en la provincia de San Juan, ubicada en la región de cuyo, en el centro oeste de la Republica Argentina.
Es parque provincial y se ubica al noreste de la mencionada provincia en el Departamento de Valle Fértil. 
Tiene una superficie de 63.000 ha.
El área tiene un aspecto semidesértico e inhóspito que le ha valido el nombre de Valle de la Luna o Valle Pintado. Resulta difícil imaginar que en el pasado el paisaje estaba habitado por una exuberante selva de Acacias, Ginkos y Palmeras, matizados con lagos y pantanos.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Rio Negro Valley (Literally translated "Black River")

This place, in Rio Negro province, is the most productive place in the Patagonia.
There farmers produce apples, peaches, pears, grapes etc, and protect the fruit trees from the wind with poplar trees.
In the photos it's spring, but all is full of ice because of late frosts. Usually, at that time the trees should be full of flowers 









(the valley is surrounding the river you see in the middle of the province)


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Mira lo que es eso!


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Dragon-T said:


> ^^jajajaja, después algunos se quejan de que ,por diferencias horarias, postié dos fotos en un día.:lol:


Creo que ya habia aclarado que no lo dije por vos en particular, sino por todos...


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Preciosas todas las imagenes chicos!!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Fagnano Lake

This lake is located in the island of Tierra del Fuego, but it's not near Ushuaia. It's next to Tolhuin, also called "the hearth of the island", because it's in the center of Tierra del Fuego and in the middle of Ushuaia and Rio Grande (the two biggest cities in the province).
The town of Tolhuin isn't next to the mountains (as you'll se in the photo, mountains are so far away) but the in the surrounding are lots of forests of _Lengas_


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Plaza 25 de Mayo - Resistencia - Chaco Province*

This plaza is located in the city of Resistencia, the capital of the Argentine province of Chaco. With its 4 ha square is the largest in South America. Its name refers to May 25 1810, completion date of May Revolution, which installed the first government homeland in Argentina 
Born of her four main avenues, which are born after the other streets of the city, making this place a real reference point for orientation within the city. 
In the picture you can see the statue of General San Martin, liberator of Argentina and much of South America.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Plaza 25 de Mayo - Resistencia - Provincia de Chaco*

Esta plaza está ubicada en la ciudad de Resistencia, capital de la provincia argentina del Chaco. Con sus 4 ha es la plaza de mayor superficie de América del Sur. Su nombre alude al 25 de mayo de 1810, fecha cúlmine de la Revolución de Mayo, en la que se instauró el primer gobierno patrio en la República Argentina
De ella nacen las cuatro avenidas principales, de las que luego nacen las demás calles de la ciudad, haciendo de esta plaza un verdadero punto de referencia para la orientación dentro de la urbe.
En la imagen puede verse la estatua del General San Martín, libertador de Aegentina y de gran parte de américa del sur.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Comodoro Rivadavia

Comodoro Rivadavia is the biggest city in Chubut province and one of the biggest in patagonia...










This city has developed like that because of the extraction of petrol en the region.
It's surrounded by mountains of the arid Oriental Patagonia, and the mountains next to the city were eroded by the sea.


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*Todas las fotos son indescriptiblemente bellas. Gracias a todos por compartirlas.*


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Esteros of Ibera - Province of Corrientes *

Located in the province of Corrientes, in northeast Argentina, the ecosystem known Esteros as Iberá owes its name to the homonym pond located in the central area east of this vast system of wetlands. 
Water glistening, as expressed in Guarani language name, Esteros Iberá shines during the dawn and dusk to assert their status as attractive pin. 
Habitat of alligators, deer of the Pampas, the deer in the swamps, the Lobito river and the maned wolf, all species are recognized as natural monuments Corrientes, Esteros Iberá exhibits its vast territory as a dazzling paradise outside the bustling civilization.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Esteros de Iberá - Provincia de Corrientes*

Ubicado en la provincia de Corrientes, en el noreste de la República Argentina, el ecosistema conocido como Esteros del Iberá debe su nombre a la laguna homónima situada en la zona centro oriental de este inmenso sistema de humedales.
Agua que brilla, como expresa su nombre en lengua guaraní, Esteros del Iberá resplandece durante la aurora y el anochecer haciendo valer su condición de atractivo imperdible.
Hábitat del yacaré, el venado de las Pampas, el ciervo de los pantanos, el lobito de río y el aguará guazú, todas especies reconocidas como monumentos naturales correntinos, Esteros del Iberá exhibe su amplio territorio como un deslumbrante paraíso ajeno a la agitada civilización.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Repasando los posteos anteriores me di cuenta que postié algunas cosas que romaniyo ya lo había hecho. Porometo tener en cuenta lo ya posteado. En realidad si lo tengo en cuenta solo que no lo recuerdo :bash:


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

----



*Villa La Angostura, Province of Neuquen*














---


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank you for sharing, stunning pictures


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Repasando los posteos anteriores me di cuenta que postié alginas cosas qye romaniyo ya lo había hecho. Pormeto tener en cuenta lo ya posteado. En realidad si lo tengo en cuenta solo que no lo recordé


Nou problem!! :lol: Lus lugares pueden repetirse... Porque sino no se terminarían de mostrar 



> I love Argentina
> -----------------------------------------------
> ¿Qué puedo decir de Argentina? Adoro este país desde hace años. Es increible la gran variedad de climas y paisajes. Muchas gracias por acercarnos un trocito de tu país xD


Muchisimas gracias!! :lol:


----------



## Bates (Apr 29, 2007)

There's really good stuff in here. Amazing photos, keep them coming!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^There are a lot more to show you!! :nuts:

Calilegua National Park

This national park, located in the Jujuy, in the far north of Argentina, protects the humids forests called "yungas".










Yungas have very precious trees for wood, so they're being cuttin and yungas are dissapearing, because of VERY bad actions of the provincial governments (fortunately Greenpeace is very active there! )
These high forests are crossed by the clouds, so the leaves caught water, it condenses and then becomes in lots of rivers.
Calilegua addition, there are other parks called El Rey (Salta province), Baritú (Salta too) and Los Alisos (Tucumán province) that protect these humid forests.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## leanvlc (Nov 12, 2005)

*Lago del Desierto - Provincia de Santa Cruz * (foto de Flickr)


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cuckoo-clock - Villa Carlos Paz - Cordoba Province *

The completion of the Cuckoo clock was in charge of Engineer Plok Juan Carlos, who collaborated with the engineers and Juergen Naumman Charles Wedemeyer. 
These professionals Germans lined up a group that worked on the technical team of Aeronautical and Mechanical Industries of the State. 
Eng Plok and Eng. Neuman, partnered to create a watch factory in the area of Villa del Lago, where they built this model on a large scale. 
The totality of the material used is Argentine, outside the box and the machine were considered at the time as the world's largest. 
The clock was inaugurated on May 25, 1958, measured 7 meters in height. The machine is driven by a weight of 120 kgs. with a displacement of 4 meters. height that turns the hands on one quadrant of 1.35 meters. in diameter. The pendulum is 2.80 meters. long with a wire or sheet pendulum of 15 kg. weight. The sound mechanism is triggered by an electric motor half horsepower and decoration of the box with leaves carved by hand is a true craft work, done in wood raulí. A large bird Cu-Cú wooden polychrome leans to sing the hour and half hour, accompanied by a giant gong. 
With the passage of time has become an icon of tourism in Villa Carlos Paz.
--------------------------------------------------------------
*Reloj Cucú-Villa Carlos Paz - Provincia de Córdoba*

La realización del reloj Cu-Cú estuvo a cargo del Ingeniero Carlos Juan Plok, con quien colaboraron los ingenieros Jüergen Naumman y Carlos Wedemeyer.
Estos profesionales alemanes integraban un grupo que trabajaba en el equipo técnico de las Industrias Aeronáuticas y Mecánicas del Estado.
El Ing Plok y el Ing. Neuman, se asociaron para crear una fábrica de relojes en la zona de Villa del Lago, donde construyeron este modelo en gran escala.
La totalidad del material utilizado es argentino, la caja exterior y la máquina fueron consideradas en su momento como la mas grande del mundo.
El reloj inaugurado el 25 de mayo de 1958, mide 7 mts de altura. La maquinaria está accionada por una pesa de 120 kgs. con un desplazamiento de 4 mts. de altura que hace girar las manecillas sobre un cuadrante de 1,35 mts. de diámetro. El péndulo tiene 2,80 mts. de largo con un hilo u hoja de péndulo de 15 kg. de peso. El mecanismo sonoro está accionado por un motor eléctrico de medio caballo de fuerza y la decoración de la caja, con hojas talladas a mano constituye un verdadero trabajo artesanal, realizado en madera de raulí. Un gran pájaro Cu-Cú de madera policromada se asoma para cantar las horas y las medias horas, acompañado por un gong gigante.
Con el paso del tiempo se ha transformado en un ícono turístico de Villa Carlos Paz.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

.... Wow! Laguna del Desierto is amazing :nuts:

And the cuckoo clock is beautiful, a great icon for Carlos Paz, and very beautiful... I've visited it lots of times!! But I think the bird inside should be changed... it's horrible !! :lol::lol:

San Antonio Lighthouse (Faro San Antonio)

It's located in Buenos Aires province, not many kilometres from the capital of Argentina. The nearest city is San Clemente del Tuyú (it has beaches and a gread acuatic park called Marine World), more exactly in Samborombon bay, next to the Río de la Plata (literal translation, Silver River)










This lighthouse was built in 1892, I think in France (beecause the area where it's located is swampy). Now it has an elevator but it has not changed so much. It's 62 metres high.
Next to it there are some pools with saltwater springs and a park called Adventure Bay.
There's a proyect to do in the area the first national park in Buenos Aires province, that will be called Campos del Tuyú. This park will protect the swamps and coasts ot Rio de la Plata.
It's very beautiful to go to the top of the lighthouse. There you can see all the park, and the Silver River where it meets the sea. And in the other side of the river, you can see veeeery small (remember it's the widest river in the world) Punta del Este (in Uruguay).


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Castle Foti - Rafaela - Province of Santa Fe*

It is located in the town of Mae Sot in the province of Santa Fe. 
It was built in 1952, a major crossing circulatory system, which in times past marked one of the city limits, besides being one of the main points of reference for regional neighbors who were heading to the city. 
His mentor was Joseph Foti, an Italian immigrant whose dream was to build a castle similar to those of their homeland. 
The structure was made of stone brought in specially from the province of Cordoba, lighting and glassware were imported from Italy and was called a painter from Buenos Aires to draw on the ceiling of a living painting that simulates the sky. 
It is currently used as a hotel.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Castillo de Foti - Rafaela - Provincia de Santa Fe*

Se encuentra en la ciudad de Rafaela en la provincia de Santa Fe.
Fue construido en el año 1952, en un importante cruce circulatorio, que en tiempos pasados marcaba uno de los límites de la ciudad, siendo además uno de los principales puntos de referencia de los vecinos de la región que se dirigían a la ciudad.
Su mentor fue José Foti, un inmigrante italiano cuyo sueño era construir un castillo similar a los de su tierra natal. 
La estructura se realizó en piedra traída especialmente desde la provincia de Córdoba, la iluminación y la cristalería fueron importadas de Italia y se convocó a un pintor de Buenos Aires para que dibuje en el cielorraso del living una pintura que simule el cielo.
Actualmente se utiliza como hotel.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Train to the Clouds - Salta Province*

The name "Train of the clouds" is due to the height of its tracks to reach 4,200 meters above sea level, making it one of the world's highest railway. 
The tour takes about fifteen hours, from seven o'clock until around midnight or longer. It has a route of 217 kilometers. Crosses 29 bridges, 21 tunnels, 13 viaducts, 2 "rulos" and 2 zigzags. 
Part of the city of Salta, the lowest point, and from there began its ascent path to the end point of the trail, the Polvorilla The viaduct, the highest of the entire line of the convoy. In different seasons, the inhabitants of the villages have quaint posts with crafts, clothing and products for purchase as a souvenir of the trip interesting.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Tren a las Nubes - Provincia de Salta*

El nombre de "Tren de las nubes" se debe a la altura de sus vías que llegan a los 4.200 mts sobre el nivel del mar, lo que lo convierte en uno de los trenes mas altos del mundo.
El recorrido tarda unas quince horas, desde las siete de la mañana hasta aproximadamente medianoche o más. Posee un recorrido de 217 kilómetros. Atraviesa 29 puentes, 21 túneles, 13 viaductos, 2 "rulos" y 2 zigzags.
Parte de la ciudad de Salta, el punto más bajo, y desde allí inicia el camino de ascenso hasta el punto final del recorrido, el viaducto La Polvorilla, el más elevado de toda la línea del convoy. En las diferentes estaciones los habitantes de los pueblos presentan pintorescos puestos con artesanías, vestimenta y productos regionales para adquirir como recuerdo del interesante viaje.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Sierra de los Comechingones (Comechingones' Hills)

These hills are located in San Luis province, and they are in the same mountain chain of Cordoba Hills.
The highest mountain of the hills is in Cordoba province, with 2790 msnm.
This photo was taken in the Provincial Road 5, also called "turistic way".
The nearest town is called "Merlo Village" a very beautiful microclimate (people says there they feel better), very near Cordoba province.


----------



## Gölenn (Jul 20, 2008)

There are a lot of diversity there, fantastic!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> There are a lot of diversity there, fantastic!


Argentina is extended north-south so there are lots of climates


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Tafi del Valle - Province of Tucuman*

The people of the splendid entry "as they called it the Diaguitas, former residents of the area is located in the western sector of the province of Tucuman to about 2,000 meters above sea level. It is surrounded by high mountains that make up the valley, combining beautiful landscapes and a climate ideal for relaxing at any time of año.Hacia the eastern side are the Summits Calchaquíes, Mala Mala & Tafias arriving at measuring 3500 meters in height and toward West Hill Munoz (northern edge of the chain Aconquija) of 4437 meters. The Cerro Grande Ñuñorco is that closes the valley by the southern slope.
------------------------------------------------------------
*Tafí del Valle - Provincia de Tucumán*

El pueblo de la entrada espléndida” como lo llamaron los Diaguitas, antiguos pobladores de la zona se encuentra ubicado en el sector oeste de la provincia de Tucumán a unos 2000 metros de altura sobre el nivel del mar. Está rodeado de altas montañas que componen el valle, conjugando hermosos paisajes y un clima ideal para el descanso en cualquier época del año.Hacia el lado oriental se encuentran las Cumbres Calchaquíes, Mala Mala y Tafí que llegan a medir 3.500 metros de altura y hacia el occidente el cerro Muñoz (borde norte de la cadena Aconquija) de 4.437 metros. El cerro Ñuñorco Grande es el que cierra el valle por la ladera meridional.


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Great thread!!


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

San Carlos de Bariloche


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

"Sierra de los Comechingones" is awesome pic kay:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Atuel Canyon (Cañon del Atuel)

This IMPRESSIVE canyon is located in the south of Mendoza province, near San Rafael, the second city of the province. 










It's literally a very large hole in the desert. The great walls that seem be mountains or hills were eroded by Atuel river for millions of years.
The rock walls have many different colours because of they have lots of different minerals, and rocks have lots of funny forms (they seem be real things).
Atuel river has there some hydroelectric dams. There's a place called Valle Grande in the Canyon, with a very big lake formed by a dam, It's very very beautiful. In the river you can also do rafting (it's not so difficult, but the water is a bit cold :lol
To be there is just Impressive, I love that place. I've been there the last summer, I recommend you to go there.... it's great!!  










---

Very beautiful the photos of Bariloche and Tafi del Valle!! :nuts:


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

---



*Caviahue - Province of Neuquen*













----


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Faro Querandí (Querandí Lighthouse)

This lighthouse is located some kilometres near Villa Gessel, a citiy of the coast of Buenos Aires province.









(It's in the coloured tiny square)

It's in a Natural Reserve (called Faro Querandí too) that protects the sand dunes in the area.
To get to the lighthouse is great... You can do an extreme excursion in quadricycle over the dunes (you can note that in the footprints on the sand)


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Las Estancias - Province of Catamarca*
----------------------------------------------------
*Las Estancias - Provincia de Catamarca*


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Great country! My favorite in SA.

p.s. it would be very useful if there would be location maps with the photos


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Las Estancias - Province of Catamarca


Very beautiful photo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool::drool:



> Great country! My favorite in SA.
> 
> p.s. it would be very useful if there would be location maps with the photos


Thank you!

It's true... I think we should put maps with the photos... (Obviously who wants to do it )

... I've edited all my posts with photos and I have put the maps of each place


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Parana -Province of Entre Ríos*

The city of Parana is the capital of the Argentine province of Entre Rios (in Mesopotamia argentina) and head of the Department Parana. It has 137 sq km and a population of 237,968 inhabitants. 
It is located on the waterfront of the same name which takes its name, 470 km separate it from Buenos Aires, the federal capital of the country, and about 25 km from the neighboring city of Santa Fe with which it is communicated through the existence of the tunnel subfluvial " Uranga-Sylvestre Bégnis "(Former Tunnel Subfluvial" Hernandarias "). 
The city emerged in the sixteenth century when residents of Santa Fe was established on the other side of the river Paraná.
----------------------------------------------------------------
* Paraná - Provincia de Entre Ríos*

La ciudad de Paraná es la capital de la provincia argentina de Entre Ríos ( en la mesopotamia argentina) y cabecera del Departamento Paraná. Posee 137 km² y una población de 237.968 habitantes.
Se encuentra a orillas del río homónimo del cual toma su nombre; 470 km la separan de Buenos Aires, capital federal del país, y unos 25 km de la vecina ciudad de Santa Fe con la cual está comunicada merced a la existencia del túnel subfluvial "Uranga-Sylvestre Begnis" (ex Túnel Subfluvial "Hernandarias").
La ciudad surgió en el siglo XVI cuando vecinos de Santa Fe se establecieron en la otra orilla del río Paraná.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Museum of Natural Sciences of La Plata

It's a great museum of natural ciences, located in La Plata, the capital city of Buenos Aires province, a few kilometres from Buenos Aires city. The museum is one of the most important of the Americas










The museum was buit in 1889, but it had been opened to the public in 1888. The first colections of the museum were donated by the explorer Francisco P. Moreno (the famous glacier "Perito Moreno" is his name)
The museum has over three million objects to show, and there's a proyect to enlarge it (below the ground). Only a little part of the big collection is opened to the public. The most important are the dinosaur bones (as you'll see there are lots of them), and skeletons of another animals. There are also materials and clothes from indigenous (from the north of Argentina) and from the ancient egypcian empire (they were taken by Argentinian archaeologists). There are also stuffed bugs and animals


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Una belleza todas las fotos, me encanta este therad!!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Nao Victoria
Nao Victoria was the name of one of the five ships that went around the world in the expedition in Ferdinand Magellan and Juan Sebastián Elcano in 1519, and the only one ship that finally came back to Spain.
The expedition of Magallanes passed through the actual Puerto San Julian (Saint Julian Port) located in Santa cruz province, in the far patagonia.










In Puerto San Julian there was a riot, but Magellan could continue sailing, and many of his men were executed.
The boat is an exactly copy of the original boat, and now it's a museum


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Mar del Plata - Province of Buenos Aires*

It is an important port city and the Argentine beach resort located on the shoreline of the Sea Argentino, in the southeastern province of Buenos Aires. Is the head of the party's General Pueyrredón and the most important tourist city of Argentina, with the most extensive hotel infrastructure in the country. It is located 404 km southeast of Buenos Aires. 
In the last national census there were 541,733 inhabitants (INDEC, 2001) in Mar del Plata. 
This magnitude population places it as the seventh largest population center of Argentina.
--------------------------------------------------------------
* Mar del Plata - Provincia de Buenos Aires*

Es una importante ciudad puerto y balneario argentino ubicada en el litoral del mar Argentino, en el sudeste de la provincia de Buenos Aires. Es la cabecera del partido de General Pueyrredón y la ciudad turística más importante de la Argentina, contando con la infraestructura hotelera más amplia del país. Está ubicada 404 km al sudeste de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires.
En el último censo nacional se contabilizaron 541.733 habitantes (INDEC, 2001) en Mar del Plata.
Esta magnitud poblacional la ubica como el séptimo centro más poblado de la Argentina.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Children Republic(República de los Niños)

This tematic park is located in the town of Gonnet, very near La Plata, a few kilometres from Buenos Aires city.
It shows real institutions in the proportional size of the children, like government house, parliament, port, theater, church, hotels, etc, in a place of 52 ha.
It was built in 1951 by Eva Perón Foundation, where before it has been a golf club.
It was designed for children in family recreation and also for the investigation of a Republican ethics.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Salta Hotel

This VERY beautiful colonial building is located in Salta city, in the north of Argentina, and it's a hotel.
Salta is the most important city in turism in the Argentine Northwest. It's an impressive city full of colonial-styled buildings very well mantained.
Salta is located in an impressive natural environment, next to lots of mountains. You can go up Cerro San Bernardo by an "aerosilla" (I don't know how to translate it!) and then by stairs.
As I said, there are lots of colonial buildings in Salta, but I only can post only one photo. Some day i'll post another


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Vineyards of Mendoza *

Mendoza is an Argentine province located in the center west of the capital país.Su is the eponymous city of Mendoza. 
The main activity is the viticulture (the largest province in the production of Argentine Wines). Mendoza carrying out this activity since 1598
--------------------------------------------------------------
*Viñedos de Mendoza*

Mendoza es una provincia argentina situada en el centro oeste del país.Su capital es la ciudad homónima de Mendoza.
La principal actividad es la vitivinicultura (se trata de la provincia más importante en la producción de Vinos Argentinos). Mendoza desarrolla esta actividad desde 1598


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Bridge - City of Santa Fe de la Vera Cruz - Province of Santa Fe*

The Bridge of Santa Fe is a symbol of the city of Santa Fe de la Vera Cruz, Argentina. The Bridge has a long history that includes a near total collapse and its subsequent restoration after many years. 
Originally designed to move water coming from Colastiné, the suspension bridge currently serves as a tourist attraction, and to communicate the city with the East Coast, the University City, the neighborhood of El Pozo, and so on. 
The suspension bridge was the sole vehicular passage to the east until the construction of the viaduct Oroño, begun in 1968 and completed in 1971. Both bridges are barely separated from one another.
--------------------------------------------------------------
*Puente Colgante - Ciudad de Santa Fe de la Vera Cruz - Provincia de Santa Fe* 

El Puente Colgante de Santa Fe es un símbolo de la ciudad de Santa Fe de la Vera Cruz, Argentina. Este Puente Colgante posee una larga historia que incluye un derrumbe casi total y su posterior restauración luego de muchos años. 
Concebido originalmente para trasladar agua proveniente desde Colastiné, el puente colgante actualmente sirve como atractivo turístico, y para comunicar la ciudad con la Costanera Este, la Ciudad Universitaria, el barrio El Pozo, etc. 
El puente colgante fue el único paso vehicular hacia el Este hasta la construcción del viaducto Oroño, comenzado en 1968 y concluido en 1971. Ambos puentes se encuentran apenas separados entre sí.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

San Martin Park

It's a great park located in Mendoza city (in Mendoza province, west of Argentina), a city near the Andes, in the most important area of wine production (Mendoza was named as one of the "capitals of the wine").
The name of the park is in honor of Jose de San Martín, the man who freed the Argentinians of Spain.
The park is very big and green... The entry to the park is veeeerrry beautiful, there's a lake (as you'll see in the photo) and there are some restaurants.
In the park there's a long way that takes to the "Hill of Glory" where there's a statue to San Martin and the Andes' Army, and there also is the amphitheater where the "Wine Festival" is celebrated.
The photo was taken in winter, because the mountains near Mendoza city aren't snowed at another time of the year, because they're not so big as the Andes, that are located a bit far than these.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice Park San Martin of Mendoza!
---------------------------------------------------
¡Qué lindo el Parque San Martín de Mendoza!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

It's very beautiful. I went there when I travelled to Mendoza.. but at night, and I didn't see that incredible mountains :nuts:
---

That bridge in Santa Fe is great!! Is it IN the city or is between Santa Fe and Paraná??


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

I love Buenos Aires, sit passion in the streets


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*The Circle Theater - Rosario - Province of Santa Fe *

The Theater "The Circle" was built in 1904 on behalf of its owner businessman Emilio Schiffner to exploit it given the huge demand for operatic Piazza population mostly Genoese. 
This legendary theater as an institution, born in the cultural excitement unleashed by the Centenary of the May Revolution, in 1910, and jaqueado by the narrowness of the streets surrounding the theater is the symbol of the initiatives, challenges and opportunities of a cultural Rosario period of life.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Teatro El Círculo - Rosario - Provincia de Santa Fe*

El Teatro "El Círculo" fue construido en 1904 por encargo de su propietario el empresario Emilio Schiffner para explotarlo dada la enorme demanda operística de la plaza de población mayormente genovesa. 
Este teatro una institución legendaria ya , nacida en el entusiasmo cultural desatado por el Centenario de la Revolución de Mayo, en 1910, y jaqueado por la estrechez de las calles aledañas, el Teatro es el símbolo de las iniciativas, dificultades y posibilidades culturales de un período de la vida rosarina.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> tengo como dos o tres mejores de ese teatro igual esta bueno...
> 
> en mi opinion estamos sobresaturando el thread con tantos posts de todas formas como dijeron en el thread frances es mejor poner una o dos por dia...
> 
> realmente se vuelve pesado sino...


Pero poner 2 por dia no lo saturaría mas??


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

gabdem said:


> tengo como dos o tres mejores de ese teatro igual esta bueno...
> 
> en mi opinion estamos sobresaturando el thread con tantos posts de todas formas como dijeron en el thread frances es mejor poner una o dos por dia...
> 
> realmente se vuelve pesado sino...


Yo tengo cientos de fotos mejores que la que pusiste de Villa Nougues y hasta ahora no hice alarde de eso.:cheers:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Buee chee no se peleennn :nuts:

Tanto el teatro El Círculo como Villa Nougues salen epetaculares en todas las fotos :lol:


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

La verdad es que yo no quiero pelear sino mostrar nuestro país de la mejor forma posible: trato de variar los lugares , dar algo de información de lo que posteo, de NO POSTEAR LO YA POSTEADO, pero si cada que cada vez que vos pongás una foto te dicen " yo tengo una o 10 mejores", molesta un poco.
Saludos y que haya paz.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Esta buena la idea ... pero me parece medio dificil... me parece que traeria bastantes problemas...

Aparte no somos muchos los que posteamos.. 4 fotos no saturan mucho... el tema es que hay "deficit de comentarios" lol y a la larga se llena de fotos....
Con 2 foto al dia me parece que seria lo mismo pero a la larga hno:

(Comenten extrangeross! )


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> La verdad es que yo no quiero pelear sino mostrar nuestro país de la mijor forma posible: trato de variar los lugares , da algo de información de lo que posteo, de NO POSTEAR LO YA POSTEADO, pero si cada que cada vez que vos pongás una foto te dicen " yo tengo una o 10 mejores", molesta un poco.
> Saludos y que haya paz.


Bueno hay actitudes que molestan a veces...

y bueh... en mi opinion cada uno puede mostrar lo que le guste de la forma que le guste... Obviamente no a todos nos gusta lo mismo 

...que siga la fiesta!! 

:dance:

:lol:


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Son 20 posteos por página, si en cada posteo hay una foto suponiendo que no haya ninguno con comentarios solamente, da la modesta suma de 20 fotos por página , y eso no la satura. Las páginas se empiezan a saturar a partir de las 35 o 40 fotos.
Resumiendo si respetamos lo de una foto por posteo no se va a saturar, cualquiera sea la cantidad de forista que postee.
Saludos.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

San Francisco Church

Located in the city of Salta


----------



## argentino100% (Jul 27, 2007)

gabdem said:


> *HUDSON TOWN-BUENOS AIRES PROVINCE*


Vamos Beraza !!!!!


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Que linda es Calamuchita, yo a la ciudad solo la conozco de pasada, pero fui varias veces porque mi colegio tiene una propiedad en el valle, es un lugar realmente precioso!!!


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

I hope you do not have a better picture ... 

*Urquiza Park - City of Parana - Province of Entre Rios *

It is located in the city of Parana, capital of the province of Entre Rios. It consists of a large segment of gully at that latitude forms the Parana River. It is an urban public promenade where the presence of wildlife is limited to only certain species of birds passerines typical of urban squares and green spaces. Of the rides where you can enjoy the green vegetable obviously the Parque Urquiza, is undoubtedly a true "luxury" in terms of walks citadinos concerns.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Espero que no tengan una foto mejor...

*Parque Urquiza - Ciudad de Paraná - Provincia de Entre Ríos*

Está constituido por un amplio sector de barranca que en esa latitud forma el río Paraná. Es un paseo público urbano donde la presencia de fauna sólo se limita a algunas especies de aves paseriformes habituales de las plazas y espacios verdes urbanos. De los paseos donde se puede disfrutar del verde vegetal obviamente el Parque Urquiza, es sin lugar a dudas un verdadero “lujo” en cuanto a paseos citadinos se refiere.


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

^^Muy lindo el parque, si mal no tengo entendido es relativamente nuevo ya que la costanera de Paraná creo que fue completamente remodelada hace poco tiempo...


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

I love Urquiza Park... it has many slopes and gullies 

---

Valley of the Altars

This place is located in the middle of the patagonic steppes, in the centre of Chubut province. The nearest little town is called Paso de los Indios.










This beautiful landscape isn't exploited by tourism because it's unknown for most of the Argentinian. 
It's crossed by the Chubut River, and there's a road that goes through the "altars" you see in the photo.
There are lots of rock formations


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Lagoon Ultracan - Province of La Pampa *

Lying in the Valley General Acha, a province of La Pampa, on the other side of the chain of Medan, Lake Utracán constitutes a typical mirror of water pampas, suitable for use as a spa and also to be enjoyed in practice water sports.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Laguna de Ultracán - Provincia de La Pampa*

Extendida en el Valle General Acha, provincia de La Pampa, al otro lado de la cadena de medanos, la Laguna de Utracán se constituye como un típico espejo de agua pampeano, apto para ser utilizado como balneario y también para ser disfrutado en la práctica de deportes náuticos.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ :drool: :eek2: Very beautiful photo!! I love that duck in the middle of the lagoon 

I didn't know it exists!!
---

Que fotaza!! Me encanta el patito en el medio de la laguna

No sabia que existia ese lugarrr


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Laguna Blanca National Park (Laguna Blanca = White Lagoon)

This National Park is located in the center-east of Neuquen province, near the town of Zapala... and it's in the patagonic steppes.
The park was created in 1940 and it has 11400 Ha. 
The main purpose of it it to protect the habitat where black-necked swans live and nest. It also protect many different species of birds.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Muy linda Laguna Blanca!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ I really love that photo!!
---

Uritorco Mount

It is located in Cordoba Hills, in Cordoba Province, in the center of Argentina. The nearest city is Capilla del Monte.
It is 1950 metres over the sea level.
Uritorco Mt. is popularly known because many people said there they had seen UFOs


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

Tierra del Fuego










How much do you know about Tierra del Fuego?

Nearly 500 years ago, a group of explorers from the Old World approached the coast of an unknown land for the first time.

Dispersed fires and columns of smoke from the natives seemed to float upon the waters, in the mist of dawn: this mystical setting probably gave the island its name, Land of Fire. What once was a remote and inhospitable place today attracts thousands of people from all over the world.

Adventure, emotion, history and legend: find out all that the island has to offer. 
See the Southern fires for yourself and light up your imagination...

In order to help you figure out your own view on our land we include some travelers´ impressions, some of which date back to the XVIth century.

"December 17th, 1832. [...] We kept close to the Fuegian shore, but the outline of the rugged, inhospitable Statenland was visible amidst the clouds. In the afternoon we anchored in the Bay of Good Success. While entering we were saluted in a manner becoming the inhabitants of this savage land. [...] Finding it nearly hopeless to push my way through the wood, I followed the course of a mountain torrent. At first, from the waterfalls and number of dead trees, I could hardly crawl along; but the bed of the stream soon became a little more open, from the floods having swept the sides. I continued slowly to advance for an hour along the broken and rocky banks, and was amply repaid by the grandeur of the scene. The gloomy depth of the ravine well accorded with the universal signs of violence. On every side were lying irregular masses of rock and torn-up trees; other trees, though still erect, were decayed to the heart and ready to fall. The entangled mass of the thriving and the fallen reminded me of the forests within the tropics -- yet there was a difference: for in these still solitudes, Death, instead of Life, seemed the predominant spirit. I followed the watercourse till I came to a spot where a great slip had cleared a straight space down the mountain side. By this road I ascended to a considerable elevation, and obtained a good view of the surrounding woods. The trees all belong to one kind, the Fagus betuloides; for the number of the other species of Fagus and of the Winter's Bark, is quite inconsiderable. This beech keeps its leaves throughout the year; but its foliage is of a peculiar brownish-green colour, with a tinge of yellow. As the whole landscape is thus coloured, it has a sombre, dull appearance; nor is it often enlivened by the rays of the sun.

"December 20th, 1832. [...] When we reached the hill we found it the highest in the immediate neighbourhood, and the waters flowed to the sea in opposite directions. We obtained a wide view over the surrounding country: to the north a swampy moorland extended, but to the south we had a scene of savage magnificence, well becoming Tierra del Fuego. There was a degree of mysterious grandeur in mountain behind mountain, with the deep intervening valleys, all covered by one thick, dusky mass of forest. The atmosphere, likewise, in this climate, where gale succeeds gale, with rain, hail, and sleet, seems blacker than anywhere else. In the Strait of Magellan looking due southward from Port Famine, the distant channels between the mountains appeared from their gloominess to lead beyond the confines of this world." Charles Darwin










Foto: Thread de Tierra del Fuego
Texto: www.tierradelfuego.gov.ar


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Great photos!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Hills of Catamarca

You can find those impressive hills in Catamarca province, near Villa Vil, in Belen department


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Forests of Cordoba Hills


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

Re buenas estas últimas fotos. Excelentes. La de Bariloche parece estar tomada desde la Ea. La Primavera, de Turner, no?


----------



## LVM (May 31, 2007)

amazing, i love it.

we have so many places to show...


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

The photo of Bariloche is simply.... :drool: GORGEOUS!!
--

When I was travelling from Carlos Paz to Villa General Belgrano there were many lake and all the mountains were covered by forests... but I don't know what kind of trees they were :?


----------



## LVM (May 31, 2007)

^^ pines and other native species...


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Tierra del Fuego National Park

It was created in 1960 and it's 63.000 ha. It extwnds from the north of Fagnano Lake to Beagle Channel, and it's very close to Ushuaia. It's located in Tierra del Fuego province, the southernmost place in Argentina.
It protects the last part of the Andes, that are covered by the sub-antarctic forest (that includes ñires, lengas, coihues, etc)
Only 2000 ha. are opened to the public, and you can go through it walking or by train (the "End of the World Train").


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> pines and other native species...


There are pines everywere!! :nuts:hno:
---

Hay pinos por todos lados!! :nuts:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Me to.. they're pretty nice but sometimes they displace native species... By the way I supose in Cordoba Hills thy're not a big problem because there aren't native forests :nuts:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Campo de los Alisos National Park

It's located in the west of Tucumán province, and protects the neotropical yungas.


----------



## Adrimer (May 5, 2008)

romanyo said:


> Campo de los Alisos National Park
> 
> It's located in the west of Tucumán province, and protects the neotropical yungas.


Beautiful landscape .. my god!!!:nuts:


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

romanyo said:


> There are pines everywere!! :nuts:hno:
> ---
> 
> Hay pinos por todos lados!! :nuts:


:lol: Es casi como decir "hay árboles y otras especies".


----------



## geo34 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Puente del Inca*, (Spanish for "the Inca's Bridge")

It is a natural arch that forms a bridge over the Vacas River, a tributary of the Mendoza River. It is located in Mendoza Province, Argentina near Las Cuevas.

In the early twentieth century there was a big Thermal Resort and Spa that used the hot springs to cure some illnesses. The yellow color is due mainly to the high levels of sulfur found in the water. 

Charles Darwin was one of the visitors to this natural marvel, and made some drawings of the bridge with great stalactites.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Es casi como decir "hay árboles y otras especies".


Si! :lol::lol:

Talampaya National Park

Talampaya, located in La Rioja province, is a world heritage site with Ischigualasto (or Moon Valley), its "neigbour".
There were found many dinosaur bones and skeletons, but the parks are known because of the silly forms that the time and the wind have given to the rocks
In the next photo, you'll see "the bottle" and "the monk", they're easy to find!!


----------



## argentino100% (Jul 27, 2007)

Municipalidad de Chivilcoy !!


















p/d: dedicada a mi novio Ariel ( el morocho chivilcoyense mas lindo !!! )


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

That building is impressive, gorgeous... everything!!! :drool:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

..telepathy :lol:

Great photo!! :eek2:


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy Bella Argentina!!!! Saludos desde San Juan, PR.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

WOW!!! I must say that Argentina is truly amazing and fascinating! Surely it is on my list of the places I have to visit!


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

* National Park The Leoncito - San Juan province *

A long and dry plains to occupy the space that millions of years ago belonged to a dazzling lake, forms the central attraction of The Leoncito National Park, located southwest of the province of San Juan, in the Department Calingasta, near the town of Barreal. Desert, surprisingly, the park extends its area of 76 hectares to the west hold a full white appearance, able to enthrall even the most resilient of the observers. 
Established as Strict Nature Reserve in 1994, in order to preserve representative samples of vegetation of Mount puneña and High-, and build a safe habitat for endangered species.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Parque Nacional El Leoncito - Provincia de San Juan *

Una extensa y reseca planicie ocupando el espacio que hace millones de años perteneciera a un deslumbrante lago, conforma el atractivo central del Parque Nacional El Leoncito, situado al sudoeste de la provincia de San Juan, en el Departamento Calingasta, en cercanías a la localidad del Barreal. Desértico, sorprendente, el parque extiende su superficie de 76 mil hectáreas ostentando hacia el oeste una apariencia plenamente blanca, capaz de cautivar hasta al más resistente de los observadores. 
Creado como Reserva Natural Estricta en 1994, con el objeto de conservar muestras representativas de la vegetación del monte puneño y altoandino, y de erigir un hábitat seguro para especies amenazadas.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Ernesto Tornquist Provincial Park

Located in the south of Buenos Aires province, this park protects the arid pampas and hills in the middle of them... the Window Hills (Sierra de la Ventana), called like that because of the hole you can see in the hills, formed naturally...
There are more holes like that in the hills
The animal you see in the photo is called _guanaco_, and it habits in most of the Argentine territory.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

romanyo said:


> Ernesto Tornquist Provincial Park
> 
> Located in the south of Buenos Aires province, this park protects the arid pampas and hills in the middle of them... the Window Hills (Sierra de la Ventana), called like that because of the hole you can see in the hills, formed naturally...
> There are more holes like that in the hills
> The animal you see in the photo is called _guanaco_, and it habits in most of the Argentine territory.


Do llamas still live in the wild? I thought they were all domesticated?


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Passage of San Francisco - Catamarca Province *

The corridor Paso International of San Francisco is a unique way of integration and economic exchange, cultural and tourism between Argentina and chile.Se located in the western Argentine province of Catamarca. 
The narrow rocky gorges where the route passes are magnified by a multitude of mountains over 6,000 m. tall, that make this region the second highest in the world after the cord of the Himalayas.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Paso de San Francisco - Provincia de Catamarca*

El corredor internacional Paso de San Francisco representa una vía singular de integración e intercambio económico, turístico y cultural entre Argentina y chile.Se encuentra en el oeste de la provincia argentina de Catamarca.
Las estrechas gargantas rocosas por donde pasa la ruta son magnificadas por una multitud de cerros de mas de 6.000 m. de altura, que hacen a esta zona la segunda más alta del mundo despues del cordón del Himalaya.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Do llamas still live in the wild? I thought they were all domesticated?


Yes... they were all domesticated... but that's not a llama  That animal is called "guanaco", they're completely wild and they live in most of Argentina (in the west and south).. guanacos and llamas are "relatives"  So they're veeeery similar...

Pilcomayo National Park

Located in Formosa province, it protects part of Chaco sabannas


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

romanyo said:


> Yes... they were all domesticated... but that's not a llama  That animal is called "guanaco", they're completely wild and they live in most of Argentina (in the west and south).. guanacos and llamas are "relatives"  So they're veeeery similar...


I didn't know about guanaco. Thanks for the info! :cheers:


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

*Nevados de Aconquija, Provincia de Catamarca *










by Oliveraclaudio - Panoramio


Me cansé, no se porque caraj* no puedo ponerla en una resolución mas grande


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

feds_argentina said:


>


Que lugar es???


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Dam Escaba - Tucuman Province *

Escaba of the dam, located only 127 kilometers south of the city of San Miguel de Tucuman, is a natural spectacle at 800 meters above sea level. During the journey to reach the mirror of water, the natural landscape is impressive. Cacti, ferns, lapacho, cedars and quebrachos are on the way. Caranchos, parrots, hawks and fly in and Hornero are photographed by visitors 
This artificial lake was created to generate hydroelectric power between 1943 and 1950, but its lake surrounded by mountains is ideal for water sports.
----------------------------------------------------------
*Dique Escaba - Provincia de Tucumán*

El dique de Escaba, ubicado a sólo 127 kilómetros al sur de la ciudad de San Miguel de Tucumán, es un espectáculo natural a 800 metros de altura sobre el nivel del mar. Durante el recorrido para llegar al espejo de agua, el paisaje natural es imponente. Cactus, helechos, lapachos, cedros y quebrachos se encuentran en el camino. Caranchos, loros, halcones y horneros vuelan y son fotografiados por los visitantes
Este lago artificial fue creado para generar energía hidroeléctrica entre 1943 y 1950, pero su lago rodeado de montañas es ideal para practicar deportes acuáticos.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Victoria Island

Located in Nahuel Huapi Lake, it's the biggest island of it, and it's part of the National Park.










(I'm sorry there's not a big explanation and a map... but I'm busy )


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

^^ Es una foto por día


----------



## wenxe (May 24, 2007)

Qué linda es nuestra Argentina !! 

me encantó ver fotos de Hudson ! jajaj principado de Beraza !


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Rio Hondo Dam

Located in Santiago del Estero province, in the north, near the termal town of Termas de Río Hondo. It forms a very big lake.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Lipan-slope of the Province of Jujuy *

Winding mountain road that passes by the RN 52 that connects the people of Great Purmamarca with Salinas, and later Susques Pass Jama, in the northwestern province of Jujuy, Argentina 
Its highest point is the Open Potrerillos to 4.1.70 meters above sea level and see the hills meandering slope is really exciting.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Cuesta del Lipán- Provincia de Jujuy*

Camino sinuoso de montaña por el que transcurre la RN 52 que une el pueblo de Purmamarca con Salinas Grandes, Susques y mas adelante el Paso de Jama, en la provincia de Jujuy del noroeste argentino
Su punto mas alto es el Abra de Potrerillos a 4.1.70 metros sobre el nivel del mar y ver a la cuesta serpenteando los cerros es realmente alucinante.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Saws Famatina - Province of La Rioja *

Sierra Famatina, the central mountain range northwest of Argentina, belonging to regional pampeanas of the Sierras, located in the northwestern province of La Rioja.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Sierras de Famatina - Provincia de La Rioja*

Sierra de Famatina, cadena montañosa del centro-noroeste de Argentina, perteneciente al ámbito regional de las Sierras pampeanas, que se localiza en el sector noroccidental de la provincia de La Rioja.


----------



## Simmon63 (Jul 13, 2008)

Genial, me encanta argentina  XD


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*General Belgrano Bridge - Chaco Province / Corrientes Province *

General Manuel Belgrano Bridge is a viaduct on the stretch of the river Paraná Argentine linking the cities of Barranqueras (in the province of Chaco) and Corrientes (in the eponymous province), a few kilometers from the mouth of the River Paraguay. Argentina was the first bridge on the river Paraná and circumvent its construction broke the virtual isolation in which they were the provinces of Chaco and Corrientes. His inauguration was held on May 10, 1973.
--------------------------------------------------------------
*Puente General Belgrano - Provincia de Chaco /Provincia de Corrientes*

El puente General Manuel Belgrano es un viaducto sobre el tramo argentino del río Paraná que une las ciudades de Barranqueras (en la provincia del Chaco) y Corrientes (en la provincia homónima), pocos kilómetros después de la desembocadura del río Paraguay. Fue el primer puente argentino en sortear el río Paraná y su construcción rompió el virtual aislamiento en el que se encontraban las provincias de Corrientes y Chaco. Su inauguración se realizó el 10 de mayo de 1973.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

i love the landscapes of Argentina, *but please, put maps on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* thank you very much.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Glacier plugging - Steps sewage-Province of San Juan.* 

It is located west of San Juan province, in the Cuyo region of Argentina.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Glaciar El Tapado - Paso de Aguas Negras -Provincia de San Juan.*

Se encuentra ubicada al oeste la provincia de San Juan, en la región de Cuyo de la Republica Argentina.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

feds_argentina said:


> http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/1374/3019534964e2b31be48aocb8.jpg


This is one of the best photos in this thread IMO.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Me to 

Comechingones' Hills

They're in the same zone of Cordoba Hills, but these are located in San Luis province, and the next photo was taken in Merlo, in the northeast of the province, a beautiful nice town located in a microclimate in the middle of the hills.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Government palace - Province of Tucuman *

The house of the provincial government is located in San Miguel de Tucuman, capital of the province of Tucuman, located at about 1300 km from Buenos Aires. 
This important building was built between 1908 and 1910 to host the executive branch, to replace the old Cabildo. 
The building stands on a staircase with a double ramp vehicles and is crowned by three domes black.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Palacio de gobierno - Provincia de Tucumán*

La casa de gobierno provincial está ubicada en la ciudad de San Miguel de Tucumán, capital de la provincia de Tucumán, ubicada aproximadamente a 1300 Km de Buenos Aires.
Este importante edificio fue construido entre 1908 y 1910 para ser sede del Poder Ejecutivo, en reemplazo del antiguo Cabildo. 
El edificio se eleva sobre una escalinata con doble rampa para vehículos y es coronado por tres cúpulas negras.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

El Rodeo Village

This village of more than 1000 inhabitants is a nice and green touristic site in Catamarca province. It's located in Ambato department, next to Ambato Hills. It's only 35 km. from San Fernando del Valle de Catamarca, so there are many hostels and campings and tourism is well developed


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Muy bonitas las ultimas fotos!!!


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Villa de Merlo - San Luis Province. *

This villa is located in the far northeastern province of San Luis, on the western slopes of the Sierras de Comechingones, natural boundary with the province of Cordoba. 
The center of the village is 850 m (asl) and extends to the east to 1280 m in the area of neighborhoods altos.Este drop advantageous offers, from any point, a stunning view over the valley conc. 
Its mountainous terrain gives an extraordinary beauty, retaining the naturalness of their surrounding landscapes, including forests and small streams crystal.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Villa de Merlo - Provincia de San Luis.*

Esta villa se ubica en el extremo noreste de la provincia de San Luis, sobre la falda occidental de las sierras de Comechingones, límite natural con la provincia de Córdoba.
El casco urbano de la villa se encuentra a 850 m (s.n.m.) y se extiende hasta el este hasta los 1280 m en la zona de los barrios altos.Este ventajoso desnivel brinda, desde cualquier punto, una maravillosa vista del valle de Concarán.
Su relieve montañoso le confiere una extraordinaria belleza, conservando la naturalidad de sus paisajes circundantes, entre pequeños bosques y arroyos cristalinos.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ :eek2:

El Chalten

The young touristic town of El Chaltén is located in Santa Crúz province, in the far south, and it's next to the north of Los Glaciares National Park. 
The town is namesd like the big mount you see on the back of the photo, that means "smoky mountain" in the indians language. The mount is also called Fitz Roy.
El Chaltén is the "capital of trekking" because it has lots of trails that go through forests, lakes, streams and mountains.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

I would go there... if I had the money :lol:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ QUe loco ese invierno :lol:
-----

Trevelin Valley

This valley, located in the northwest of Chubut province, near the limit with Chile, was an important wheat-producing region many years ago (it received many international awards) but it wasn't encouraged by the government and the big companies, so the farmers broken. 
Actually there's a museum in one of the old flourmills, and the others are abandoned buildings in the valley.
The old mills operated with the power of water of many natural setrams in the region.


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

^^Hermoso el Pueblo del Molino!!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Juan Manuel Fangio Automobile Museum

Located in Balcarce, in Buenos Aires prvince, some km from the city of Mar del Plata.
This museum has different cars used by Juan Manuel Fangio in his races, personal objects and throphies, another cars, etcetera.
It should be great to visit it!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Las Grutas

This coastal city is located in Rio Negro province, has the best beaches of Argentina (it has the most warm and transparent water and the finest sands), and these beaches are incredibly located in Patagonia!!
The next photo was taken in a beach called Piedras Coloradas (Red Rocks)


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Argentina is extremely beautiful, as is every Spanish-speaking country :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Termas de Reyes - Jujuy Province *

The hot springs are located 22 km from the city of Jujuy, where is the Kings Creek. The very nice indeed, is framed by leafy hillsides. Since the sixteenth century when the Incas visiting heads waters hipotermales from that era that are famous are sulphated water, sodium, they also have calcium bicarbonate. 
They have a temperature between 52 º and 58 º for this reason they are recommended for the treatment of rheumatic disorders, neurosis, paralysis, arthritis, gout, and also for skin diseases.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Termas de Reyes - Provincia de Jujuy*

Esta termas están ubicadas a 22 km de la ciudad de Jujuy, en donde se encuentra la quebrada de Reyes. El lugar muy lindo por cierto, esta enmarcado por frondosas laderas. Desde el siglo XVI cuando los Jefes Incas visitaban estas aguas hipotermales, desde esa época que son famosas, son aguas sulfatadas, sódicas, también tienen calcio, bicarbonato. 
Tienen una temperatura de entre 52º y 58º, por esta razón es que son recomendadas para el tratamiento de afecciones reumáticas, neurosis, parálisis, artritis, gota, y también para enfermedades de la piel.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Otamendi Natural Reserve

Otamendi Natural Reserve, located in Campana department (_partido_) is formed by the waters of the Parana de las Palmas river.
The Reserve belongs to Delta and Islas del Parana eco region, and also has sectors from the Pampa and from the espinal. Delta and Islas del Parana eco region belong to the inundation valleys from middle and low way of Parana and Paraguay rivers, and also includes the Parana's delta.
The reserve is ran by Administracion de Parques Nacionales (National Park Administration)


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Enchanted Valley

Nothing much to say... Impressive rock formations between Rio Negro and Neuquen provinces, separated by the Limay River


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Malvinas islands*

The archipelago of the Malvinas Islands is composed of two major islands (Gran Malvina and Soledad) and more than 200 islands and islets cover an area of 12,000 km2, located less than 700 km from the coast of Patagonia. These islands are located on a plateau and are considered related to the mountains of southern Buenos Aires and Cape folding Africa. 
Predominantly rugged coast, alternating with some bays and coves with white sand beaches, its interior is covered by grasslands and quartzite rock outcrop, dotted by lakes and peat bogs, with elevations not exceeding 700 m. tall. 
Completely devoid of trees and whipped by strong winds in the South Atlantic, the Malvinas Islands are a paradise for marine wildlife, which has become its main tourist attraction. 
The civilian population just over 2,200 inhabitants, divided between the capital and countryside Puerto Argentino.
------------------------------------------------------------
*Islas Malvinas *

El Archipiélago de las Islas Malvinas está formado por dos islas mayores (Gran Malvina y Soledad) y más de 200 islas e islotes que ocupan una superficie de 12.000 Km2, situadas a menos de 700 Km. de las costas patagónicas. Estas islas están emplazadas sobre una meseta y se las considera relacionadas con las sierras australes de Buenos Aires y el plegamiento de Cabo de África.
De costas predominantemente escarpadas, alternadas con ensenadas y algunas bahías con playas de arena blanca, su interior se encuentra cubierto por praderas y afloramiento de roca cuarcíferas, salpicado por lagunas y turbales, con elevaciones que no superan los 700 m. de altura.
Carentes por completo de árboles y azotadas por los fuertes vientos del Atlántico Sur, las Islas Malvinas son un paraíso para la fauna marina, la cual se ha transformado en su principal atractivo turístico.
La población civil apenas supera los 2.200 habitantes, repartida entre la capital Puerto Argentino y el campo.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Anfama - Provincia de Tucumán/Anfama - Tucuman province*


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Que linda salio la foto de la costa de las Malvinas!!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

I've found more info about the yungas in the web site of Argentine Wildlife Foundation (Fundacion Vida Silvestre Argentina)










After watching this map you can not they aren't very close to another countries, but they're in the middle of the northern provinces.
----

(If someone doesn't want to wait because of this image tell me and i won't have any problem to edit this post )


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Great Salt Flats

They're located in the limit between the northwestern provinces of Salta and Jujuy provinces, and they're one of the biggest salt flats in the world.
Some people that works there also does souvenirs with salt.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Ahh error de comprension mio


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*The Tower of Monk - Mar del Plata city -Buenos Aires province*

The Tower of Monk was inaugurated on February 28, 1904 is an emblematic building of medieval style and was donated by businessman Ernesto Tornquist along with his friend, the Chilean writer Alberto del Solar. 
This unique building is one of the traditional off the coast of Mar del Plata. Is located on the rocky ravine from Punta Piedras which has a magnificent view of Bristol Bay. Its interior and terraces overlooking the sea is a restaurant and a confectionery. It also has its own spa and lounges for celebrations.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*El Torreón del Monje - Ciudad de Mar del Plata- Provincia de Buenos Aires*

El Torreón del Monje fue inaugurado el 28 de febrero de 1904 es una emblematica construccion de estilo medieval y fue donado por el empresario Ernesto Tornquist junto a su amigo el escritor chileno Alberto del Solar.
Este singular edificio es uno de los referentes tradicionales de la costa de Mar del Plata. Se halla ubicado sobre el barranco rocoso de Punta Piedras desde la que se tiene una magnifica vista de la bahia Bristol. En su interior y en sus terrazas sobre el mar funciona un restaurante y una confiteria. Posee ademas un balneario propio y salones para fiestas.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Ongamira

This place is located in Punilla Valley, in Córdoba Hills. It's a very green terrain with very big rock formations eroded by the wind, the water and the time. Between the cliffs of these rocks there are ways to go through, grottos and caves, and over the rocks there are impressive views to all the zone.
This place was inhabited in the Conquest Era by the Comechingones Indians. In a try of the Spanish to kill them and make them slaves, the last of this tribes in the zone *jumped from these cliffs* before being enslaved uh
This private natural reserve is very unknown for the Argentinian


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ No se ve la foto


----------



## caro76 (Sep 4, 2008)

FEDS HERMOSA FOTO!!!!


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Corrientes City - Corrientes Province *

Current City founded by Juan Torres de Vera y Aragón on 3 April 1588, in the bend of the Parana of seven points of land, moving on the river, producing as many currents of water, this configuration location, together with the name of its founder, led to its original name of San Juan de Vera of the Seven Corrientes. 
It is the capital of the province of the same name.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Ciudad de Corrientes - Provincia de Corrientes*

La Ciudad de Corrientes fundada por Juan Torres de Vera y Aragón, el 3 de abril de 1588, en el recodo del Paraná formado por siete puntas de tierra que, avanzando sobre el cauce del río, producen otras tantas corrientes de agua; esta configuración del lugar de emplazamiento, unido al nombre de su fundador, determinó su primitiva denominación de San Juan de Vera de las Siete Corrientes.
Es la capital de la provincia del mismo nombre.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> ahora?


Si y es tremenda!! :eek2:

Corrientes y Caviahue muy lindas! Que casualidad que en las 2 haya araucarias!  (de diferente tipo, claro)


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Domuyo Volcano

The Domuyo is a stratovolcano located in the north of the province of Neuquén. With a height of 4,709 m (15,449 ft), it is the highest mountain in Patagonia and is sometimes called the "Roof of Patagonia" ("El Techo de la Patagonia").

The volcano has a large 15 kilometres (9 mi) wide caldera. At least 14 dacite lava domes are found within the caldera, with another five outside. Its slopes contain many fumaroles, hot springs and geysers.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

^^ Espectacular!!


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

The last one is great!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

It would be great to be there.. There are mini-geysers and smoky places like this in the surroundings of the volcano


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ :uh: Sin palabras... Bariloche es lo mas!!


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Hot springs Fiambala - Catamarca Province *

Fiambalá is located on the slopes of the Andes, at 1550 meters., 320 km from the capital of the province of Catamarca. 
Fiambalá is surrounded by high mountains that give the impression of guarding tirelessly to his people, animals, vegetation and pure air that is unique in the world, which can be enjoyed from Fiambalá Pass to San Francisco in the Andes west and the Cordillera de San Buenaventura north. 
The hot springs at 15 if they are just a few miles east of Fiambalá in a ravine between hills fantastic. 
The waters emerge to 1750 meters. and are concentrated in 14 stone mountain pools with temperatures ranging between 51 and 28 degrees centigrade.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Termas de Fiambalá - Provincia de Catamarca*

Fiambalá se encuentra ubicada en la ladera de la Cordillera de los Andes, a 1550 msnm.; a 320 Km de la capital de la provincia de Catamarca. 
Fiambalá está rodeada de grandes montañas que dan la impresión de estar custodiando incansablemente a su gente, sus animales, su vegetación y a ese aire puro único en el mundo, que se puede disfrutar desde Fiambalá hasta el Paso de San Francisco en la Cordillera de los Andes al oeste, y La Cordillera de San Buenaventura al norte.
La termas en si están a escasos 15 Km al este de Fiambalá, en una fantástica quebrada entre serranías. 
Las aguas emergen a 1750 msnm. y se concentran en 14 piletas de piedra cordillerana con temperaturas que varían entre los 51 y 28 grados centígrados.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Those hot spring are impressive! I love them! 
---

Esos árboles que se ven en la foto son algarrobos?? D Ni idea yo jeje)


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

I LOVED Tandil and miss it very much!


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cathedral of Formosa city - Formosa Province *

It is located at Av Moreno and May 25 of that city that has the same name which features in the province which is located in the Argentine coast. 
Data for 1896 and its facade and towers are Gothic. Its interior, in a box, saved the remains of the founder of the city, Colonel Jorge Luis Fontana.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Catedral de la ciudad de Formosa - Provincia de Formosa*

Se ubica en Av. 25 de Mayo y Moreno de dicha ciudad que tiene ele mismo nombre que la provincia en la que se encuentra, en el litoral argentino.
Data de 1896 y su fachada y torres son de estilo neogótico. En su interior, en una urna, se guardan los restos del fundador de la ciudad: coronel Luis Jorge Fontana.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Que bien conservada esta la catedral de Formosa!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Formosa's cathedral is very beautiful!!

Charity Island

Located in Uruguay river, near the city of Colon, in Entre Ríos province.
It's one of the "islands in formation" of the river, and it's growing because sand brought by the river accumulates. Then, the flora of the place will start to grow up.
In the photo you can see a part of the island under the river, and on the back, the International Bridge Colón-Paysandú, that unites the Argentine city with Uruguay.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Panoramic night photo of San Miguel de Tucuman city - Tucuman province. *

San Miguel de Tucuman, capital of the province of Tucuman, was founded in 1565 and has more than four centuries of history. 
Now converted into a cosmopolitan and worldly, yet keeps glare of another age, historical symbols, religious and cultural traits that contrast with the modernity of its own evolution. 
This city is the only region in northwest Argentina with a significant offspring of Italian settlers, Arabs and Jews, it has become an important center of commercial activity with a less leisurely pace of life compared to other cities in this region, it must be remembered that was the first industrial core in this part of the country and an important commercial center for being historically step between Buenos Aires and current countries like Peru and Bolivia, where the activity was focused cultural, social and economic times of the Spanish colonies. 
Movement has an active commercial and industrial as well as an intense night life which is manifested in discotheques, restaurants, tearooms and casino. Moreover, its beautiful walks, plazas and parks.
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Foto panorámica nocturna de la ciudad de San Miguel de Tucumán - Provincia de Tucumán.*

San Miguel de Tucumán, capital de la provincia de Tucumán, fue fundada en 1565 y posee más de cuatro siglos de historia.
Actualmente, convertida en cosmopolita y mundana, guarda aún brillos de otra época; símbolos históricos, religiosos y culturales que contrastan con los rasgos de la modernidad propios de su evolución.
Esta ciudad es la única en la región del noroeste argentino con una significativa descendencia de colonos italianos, árabes y judíos, por lo que se ha convertido en un importante centro de actividad comercial con un ritmo de vida menos pausado en comparación a las otras ciudades ubicadas en esta región; hay que tener presente que ha sido el primer núcleo industrial en esta parte del país y un destacado centro comercial también por ser paso históricamente entre la ciudad de Buenos Aires y los actuales países como Perú y Bolivia, donde se centraba la actividad cultural, social y económica en la época de las colonias españolas. 
Posee un activo movimiento comercial e industrial, así como también una intensa vida nocturna que se manifiesta en discotecas, restaurantes, confiterías y casino. Destacándose, además, sus hermosos paseos, plazas y parques.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ :eek2:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Island of the Hill (Isla del Cerrito)

Part of Chaco province, it's located in the confluence of Paraná and Paraguay rivers.
It's a beautiful forested island with typical flora and fauna of the humid chaco.
The island has some sand beaches and a beautiful chapel.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

I can't believe i didn't see this thread before, it's amazing! Great job Everybody!

I don't want to sound bossy, but just a suggestion: this is the international forum, so i think we should all try our best to comment in English, all right? If not not-spanish-speakers forumers might get lost and find the entire thread unatractive, in spite of all the awesome pictures!  

Also we ALL should include maps when we post a photo, especially those who post more often, like Dragon-T, who always contributes with such wonderful pictures, but you don't pute a single map mate! hahaha

Anyway, i'll come back with pictures i took myself from different places i've visited!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> I can't believe i didn't see this thread before, it's amazing! Great job Everybody!
> 
> I don't want to sound bossy, but just a suggestion: this is the international forum, so i think we should all try our best to comment in English, all right? If not not-spanish-speakers forumers might get lost and find the entire thread unatractive, in spite of all the awesome pictures!
> 
> Also we ALL should include maps when we post a photo, especially those who post more often, like Dragon-T, who always contributes with such wonderful pictures, but you don't pute a single map mate! hahaha


True  (I don't know how to say "estoy completamente de acuerdo" :lol...

I should post maps too.. sometimes I do it but sometimes not :nuts:



> Anyway, i'll come back with pictures i took myself from different places i've visited!


Great!! / Buenisimo!! 
----

Camet is really nice!! I didn't know it


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Parana's Delta

The Paraná Delta has an area of about 14,000 km² and starts to form between the cities of Santa Fe and Rosario (pre-delta), where the river splits into several arms, creating a network of islands and wetlands. Most of it is located in the jurisdiction of Entre Ríos, and parts in the north of Buenos Aires.
It hosts species such as the Marsh Deer, the capybara, the Neotropical River Otter, the Pampas Cat, the jaguar, the coypu and the Red-faced Guan (Penelope dabbenei), some of them endangered.
It really incredible that this awesome natural landscape is some klometres from Buenos Aires. Tigre, an important city of the suburbs of the capital is located next to the delta, and there are many boats that go between the islands. But in fact, this photo was taken in Entre Rios province, where the islands are more natural, at the Surubí stream.










(para el mapa... _Imageshack no me anda!!_:lol


----------



## inmouchar2 (Jan 17, 2009)

feds_argentina said:


> Converti el png en jpg e intenta otra vez....


Ayer quise poner fotos (en formato jpg) en un tema del foro a través de imageshack y las fotos no se veían. Creo que el problema es de imageshack porque volví a subir las mismas fotos a flickr y ahora se pueden ver sin problemas.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

ACONCAGUA HILL - MENDOZA PROVINCE 

Aconcagua Hill is the world's highest peak outside the Himalayas. Yhe mountain's altitude is 6,962 mts/22,841 ft over sea level, and it's entirely bounded within Argentine territory (at Mendoza Province - Las Heras Department), not being part of the water division high peak line that determines the Chilean/Argentinean boundary.

Aconcagua lies amid Parque Provincial (Provincial Park) Aconcagua (71,000 hectares/ 175,400 acres). It is surrounded to the North and the Southwest by the Horcones ("Forked Logs") Valley, bed of the River of the same name; to the South by the "Quebrada del Horcones Inferior" ("Lower Horcones' Canyon"); to the North and the East by the Vacas ("Cows") Valley, where the Vacas River runs; by the East, by the "Arroyo de los Relinchos" ("Llama Herd Leaders' Creek"), a tributary of the Vacas River.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

romanyo said:


> True  (I don't know how to say "estoy completamente de acuerdo" :lol...


You can say "I completely agree"


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

En el Aconcagua es donde mueren todos, en los ultimos dias no se cuantos alpinistas murieron y/o desaparecieron ahi...


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Yes, there've been many accidents lately, apparently due to some severe weather conditions coming out from nowhere! That's what this mountain's got, it's sort of easy to climb it, but if a storm catches you without warning, well....you're in big troubles.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> You can say "I completely agree"


That's true!! :lol: I had forgotten that word 
---
No entiendo nada del JPG on PNG :lol: No se me abria ni imageshack :lol:
---
Aconcagua's GREAT!! The views from Horcones' Lagoon are simply IMPRESSIVE :drool: (I supose the photo is in that zone).. I think it must be a National Park!! That hills full of green and flowers.. and the wild horses and ducks in the lagoon :nuts: I love it!! 
---
It should be horrible to die freezed hno: I've heard Aconcagua Mount is more difficult to climb than the Everest


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, i took that shot just before reaching the road that leads to the lagoon. 

According to what i've heard, the south wall of Aconcagua (wich by the way is what you can see in the picture) is one of the most dangerous and difficult climbs you can find. But there're other ways of climbing it that don't make it that hard, you know? That's what's great about it, it's for professionals as well as for amateurs


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

:lol: no, no i didn't  But i think it would be awesome!!! :rock:


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*The Corona del Inca crater - La Rioja Province *

Also known as Crater Escondido, located in the center of the large circle formed by volcanic massifs Veladero, Reclus, Los Gemelos, and Bonete Pissis, this crater is a real adventure and only possible to make excursions aboard jeeps well equipped. 
Contains within it a spectacular lake of blue water, one of the few spaces suitable for their browser, can also develop in the magnificent diving practices in height. 
It stretches in the far north of the territory of the province of La Rioja, in the Department Vinchina and near the Paso International Pircas Negras.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Cráter La Corona del Inca - Provincia de La Rioja*

Conocido también como Cráter Escondido, y ubicado en el centro del gran círculo de volcanes formado por los macizos Veladero, Reclus, Los Gemelos, Bonete y Pissis, este cráter constituye una aventura genuina y sólo posible de realizar en excursiones a bordo de vehículos todo terreno bien equipados.
Contiene en su interior un espectacular lago de aguas azules, siendo uno de los pocos espacios de sus características apto para ser navegado, además de poderse desarrollar en él magníficas prácticas de buceo en altura.
Se extiende en el extremo norte del territorio de la provincia de La Rioja, en el Departamento Vinchina, y en proximidades al Paso Internacional Pircas Negras.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Edit


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^Superb!I didn't know about it!

Ambato Hills

They're located in Catamarca province, in the department of Pomán, and they're are mountain formations separated of the Andes. 
There are many streams that go through them, and there are some falls too.



















---

I didn't know there are many ways to clim the Aconcagua!!


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

CAVIAHUE - NEUQUEN PROVINCE

Caviahue is a mountain town surrounded by thousand-year-old pehuenes and is located within the Copahue – Caviahue Provincial Park, that protects an amazing araucarias forest and houses the only active volcano in Argentina. It is located at the foot of the volcano and at the banks of the Caviahue Lake, that in Mapuche language means "Place of parties and meetings". To be able to see the reflection of the snowed mountains on the lake is a stunning spectacle and impossible to forget.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

feds_argentina said:


> *
> arreglando la fuente otra vez...*


But why do you wanna change it? I mean, ok, if everybody agrees i should use larger letters, all right, i'll do it, i just didn't know it was "a rule".

And yeah, sorry about that, i totally forgot about the amazing picture that you posted. Won't happen again.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*National Park Lihué Calel - La Pampa Province *

Calel Lihué the National Park was created in 1977 and covers an area of 9901 hectares. in south central province of La Pampa, Lihué Calel Department. It belongs to the mountain eco-region of plains and plateaus. 
The saws Lihué Calel allowed accumulation of water was vital for the development of the diverse flora and fauna found here. This microsite was intensively by humans since prehistoric times. 
In the landscape of the hills are Lihué Calel that have a maximum height of 600 meters above sea level, with gentle slopes on the slopes oriented to the north, while the opposite abruptamente.El fall environment of the park is the dominant mountain, scrub vegetation characteristic of jarillas with isolated groves Chan, piquillín kills or molle chilladora and incense.
------------------------------------------------------------
*Parque Nacional Lihué Calel - Provincia de La Pampa*

El Parque Nacional Lihué Calel fue creado en el año 1977 y abarca una superficie de 9.901 ha. en el centro sur de la provincia de La Pampa, Departamento de Lihué Calel. Pertenece a la eco-región de monte de llanuras y mesetas.
Las Sierras de Lihué Calel permitieron la acumulación de agua que fue vital para el desarrollo de la variada flora y fauna que aquí se encuentra. Este microambiente fue aprovechado intensamente por el hombre desde épocas prehistóricas.
En el paisaje se destacan las serranías de Lihué Calel que tienen una altura máxima de 600 metros sobre el nivel del mar, con pendientes suaves en las laderas orientadas al norte, mientras que las opuestas caen abruptamente.El ambiente dominante del parque es el monte, con vegetación característica de arbustales de jarillas, con bosquecillos aislados de chañar, piquillín, mata chilladora e incienso o molle.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

La Payunia

Also known as Payún or Payén is a natural reserve located in the Malargüe Department to the south of the Mendoza Province about 160 km away from Malargüe city. It was declared as nature preserve in 1988 and has an area of 4,500 km².
La Payunia is home of nearly 800 volcanic cones, being noteworthy the Payún Matrú volcano.
These are the biggest volcanic fields of South America, where long time ago there were all the known kinds of volcanos (the different colours of the land is because of that). The terrain is crossed by some rivers, that form deep canyons
There are 70 species of animals that habit in La Payunia, and 37 of them are very easy to see.
The very dark lands you see in the photo are called _Black Pampas_ (Pampas Negras)


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

I like very much the las photos.. Caviahue's GREAT.. I didn't know the existence of Moran's wind farms (but it's very good to have ecologic energies.. I supose there should be more places like that in Patagonia!), and I'd love to be in Lihue Calel... and oasis in the middle of the desert!


----------



## Influence (Sep 25, 2008)

wow! ıts fuckin' amazing. Yeahh.. Great job Footballers.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Thank you!! 

But in fact I'm a very bad footballer

:lol:


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

I am Argentinian but I don´t even know to play football!!!


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

feds_argentina said:


> I think those you used now are way to large you should use size 3 (or 4 if the title is not noo large) and bold letters (if you want of course, it's just a suggestion).


Everybody uses different types of fonts, i don't see what the big deal is.



Anyway, great pictures everybody! I didn't know about those wind farms, that's Fantastic!!! More and more of those should be created, especially in patagonia


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Jesuit Estancias of Cordoba

All this different buildings built by the Jesuits in XVII century are World Heritage Sites since 2000. 
These buildings are located in different places of Córdoba province. The main are the Jesuit Block in Cordoba City, but there are also beautiful estancias like this in Alta Gracia (in the photo), Jesús María, Colonia Caroya, la Candelaria, the chapels of Candonga and La Calera, Etcetera...
In the next photo there's the estancia of Alta Gracia, some kolimetres from Cordoba City. The lake you see there is product of a dam built by the Jeusits too.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Museum of Pachamama - Amaicha del Valle - Tucuman Province *

This museum is located in the village of Amaicha valley 164 km from San Miguel de Tucuman, in the valleys Calchaquies to 2000 meters above sea level. 
In that village, the majority of its inhabitants are Aboriginal or descendants of them, so the museum part of their ancestral culture (Diaguita) 
The museum hit by a good layout and is focused on interest in Aboriginal culture in all its aspects. It comprises two chambers of geology and anthropology, and two other exhibition of tapestries, paintings and sculptures. In a large outdoor patio are made enormous stone figures representing deities in the worship of Pachamama, supplemented with cacti and cactus in the area.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Museo de la Pachamama - Amaicha del Valle -Provincia de Tucumán*

Este museo se encuentra en el pueblo de Amaicha del valle a 164 km de la ciudad de San Miguel de Tucumán , en los valles Calchaquies , a 2000 metros sobre el nivel del mar.
En el mencionado pueblo, la mayoría de sus habitantes son aborigenes o descendientes de los mismos, por lo que el museo expone parte de su cultura ancestral (Diaguita)
El museo impacta por su buena diagramación y está enfocado a interesar en la cultura aborigen en todos sus aspectos. Lo componen dos salas de geología y antropología, y otras dos de exposición de tapices, pinturas y esculturas. En un gran patio exterior encontramos enormes figuras realizadas con piedra que representan divinidades en adoración a la Pachamama, complementadas con cardones y cactus de la zona.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Incredible that kind of religious architecture (of a christian order) in such an atheist country!


well.. it was two and three centuries ago!! 
--

The photo of Catalinas is extremely nice!! 

And the art of Pachamama museum is reat!! I love that faces and the different forms in the walls... and they were made with lots of tiny rocks!! (_me encanto!!_)


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Comechingones' Hills

Located in San Luis province.
The photo was taken in the surroundings of the village of Merlo.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

feds_argentina said:


> Anyway, the place looks quite interesting dragon, but honestly the art of these people is a little bit grostesque.
> 
> I thought only Australian Aborigines make masks that scared people... (reminds me of a mask my mom brought form there) :lol::lol::lol:



...and the good people of this city of art seems rare. But it is certainly a very interesting place. 
Amaicha ínica the northern aboriginal community (and not if Argentina) is now internationally recognized as such.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Es una foto por día!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.*
Creo que es cuestión de educación respetar las reglas. Es una forma de respetar al prójimo, al que si cumple con lo que se ha acordado o impuesto.
Si todos pusiéramos mas de una foto por post ,como el que no acata la reglas, esto se saturaría.
Si cumple quien creó el hilo y también la mayoría de los que postean (algunos ya desde hace tiempo) : todos ,absolutamente todos deben cumplir.
¿Por qué será que a los argentinos nos cuesta cumplir con lo establecido?,para mi justamente ese es el principal motivo por el cual no nos va tan bien como país.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Valle Hermoso -Mendoza Province * 

South of the province of Mendoza, 98 km from the city of Malargue, west of Los Molles and immediately after the Las Leñas Complex, the main ridge in the middle, in an area of imposing mountains, is the Valle Hermoso. Has a length of 20 kms. and a width of 6 kms. The valley is a large tectonic depression bounded by faults, some 10 km in length in those rivers and Copper Tordillo.
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Valle Hermoso - Provincia de Mendoza*

Al sur de la provincia de Mendoza, a 98 km de la Ciudad de Malargüe, al oeste de Los Molles e inmediatamente después del Complejo Las Leñas, en plena cordillera principal, en una zona de imponentes macizos, se encuentra el Valle Hermoso. Tiene un largo de 20 kms. y un ancho de 6 kms. El valle corresponde a una gran depresión tectónica limitada por fallas, de unos 10 km de longitud en los que se encuentran los ríos Cobre y Tordillo.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Es una foto por día!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> Creo que es cuestión de educación respetar las reglas. Es una forma de respetar al prójimo, al que si cumple con lo que se ha acordado o impuesto.
> Si todos pusiéramos mas de una foto por post ,como el que no acata la reglas, esto se saturaría.
> Si cumple quien creo el hilo y también la mayoría de los que postean (algunos ya desde hace tiempo) : todos ,absolutamente todos de deben cumplir.
> ¿Por qué será que a los argentinos nos cuesta cumplir con la establecido?,para mi justamento ese es el principal motivo por el cual no nos va tan bien como país.


Bueno.. yo concuerdo.. Además los lugares no terminan siendo mostrados en igualdad de condiciones 
--

De mas está decir que las fotos son geniales! Un hermoso lugar que no conocia.. y los arboles bandera son re raros!! El viento debe ser tremendo! :nuts:
--

Valle hermoso hace honor a su nombre!


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Sinceramente no me importa lo que hagan los hilos de los demás países mas allá de la hermosas fotos que suben.
De todos modos hacé lo que quieras, solo expresé lo que pensaba en cuanto a respetar con lo establecido y en especial con lo que piensa y desea el creador de este hilo.
Pero buehhh, si cada uno hace lo quiera ..... así será.

P/D:Yo era uno de los que me negaba a poner mapa sin embargo adopté la regla porque vi que era útil y necesario.

P/D2: no creo que el tamaño de las letras afecte mas que la cantidad de fotos.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Bueh.. cambiando de tema 
--

Tafi Viejo Train Factories

Many years ago, the train lines of Argentina were one of the most large all over the world. They were very important till they were privatizated in the 1990s.
The factories of Tafi Viejo were the most important of our country, so they're lots of huge buildings English-like (as we know, England was the owner of the Argentine Railways till they were bought by the State)
The next is a building inside.
I'd like to visit that place.. and also the surroundings of Tafi Viejo... they're gorgeous!


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

romanyo said:


> Bueh.. cambiando de tema
> --
> 
> Tafi Viejo Train Factories


These workshops were refurbished and re-equipping. And were, again, work on it. 
Awaiting the long-awaited revival of the railway in the country. 
Were and are a symbol of the Old City Tafí and pride of the province of Tucuman
----------------------------------------------------------------
Estos talleres fueron refaccionados y reequipados. Ya se hicieron, nuevamente, algunos trabajos en él. 
Espera la tan ansiada reactivación ferroviaria en el interior del pais.
Estos talleres son el simbolo de la cidad de tafí Viejo y orgullo de Tucumán


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^No sabia eso!! Buenisimo!!
I didn't know that.. Great!
--
Very beautiful Punta Mogotes!!
---


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

El Barreal

It's a town located in Calingasta department, San Juan province.
There's a proyect to build the biggest ski resort of South America is the mountains you see on the back.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

^^ Muy buena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

I've read in the Argentine forum there's a proyect which is going topromote the area in an incredible way... 

San Juan's government is going to create the biggest ski resort in south America, but they'll also do lots of hotels and restaurants in El Barreal.. It would be great for the area and the province!!

And there are lots of activities to do.. El Leoncito National Park is very close, and the town is between the Andes and the Pre-cordillera


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics :cheers:


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Museum Chiraumita cactus - Chilecito-La Rioja Province* 

On the outskirts of the city of Chilecito, 200 km from the capital of the province of La Rioja, on a mountainside in the mountains of El paimán , and recently opened an exotic botanical garden has more than 1200 species of cacti worldwide. 
Visited by tourists from various parts of the country and the world in two hectares of land are more than 60 genera native of the province and hundreds of copies of Mexico, Cuba, Galapagos Islands and Brazil, which make this museum in cactus the most important of its kind in Latin America.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Museo de cactus Chiraumita - Chilecito -Provincia de La Rioja*

En las afueras de la ciudad de Chilecito ,a 200 km de la capital de la provincia de La Rioja, sobre la ladera de una montaña en las sierras de El Paimán, un exótico y recien inaugurado jardín botánico reúne más de 1.200 especies de cactus de todo el mundo.
Visitado por turistas de diversas partes del país y del mundo, en el predio de dos hectáreas se concentran más de 60 géneros autóctonos de la provincia y centenares de ejemplares de México, Cuba, Islas Galápagos y Brasil, que convierten a este museo del cactus en el más importante de Latinoamérica en su tipo.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Museum Chiraumita cactus - Chilecito-La Rioja Province


Great idea for such an arid region!! :nuts:



> Usuahia City-Tierra del Fuego Province


Ushuaia is really incredible! And that photo too


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Amazing pic of Ushuaia kay:


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

Esta es una toma del Lago San Roque, en Villa Carlos Paz, Córdoba, en el centro de la Argentina. Y cuando digo centro, estoy diciendo realmente el centro, ya que se encuentra a prácticamente dos kilometros del monolito que indica dicho punto geográfico.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Edit


----------



## mdqfe (Jan 27, 2009)

*Tigre Art Museum (MAT)-Buenos Aires Province *

The mansion formerly known as the Tigre Club was designed by Argentine architectors Pablo Pater y Luis Dubois in 1902. 

It reopened as the Art Museum of Tigre (MAT). On display are Argentine figurative paintings dating from the late 19th century through the 20th century by significant artists including: Pellegrini, Victorica, Spilimbergo, Butler, Castagnino and Roux.

A visit there makes a suitable culmination to a stroll along the Paseo Victorica.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Tigre Art museum (MAT)-Buenos Aires Province
*
The mansion formerly known as the Tigre Club was designed by Argentine architectors Pablo Pater y Luis Dubois in 1902.

It reopened as the Art Museum of Tigre (MAT). On display are Argentine figurative paintings dating from the late 19th century through the 20th century by significant artists including: Pellegrini, Victorica, Spilimbergo, Butler, Castagnino and Roux.

A visit there makes a suitable culmination to a stroll along the Paseo Victorica.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^That museum is superb... I love it!!
---
Grandfather Algarrobo

This tree is located in Merlo Village, San Luis, and it has more than 800 years old!!


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

Merlo is great!, how it is said "microclima"?


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

Daireon said:


> *Tigre Art museum (MAT)-Buenos Aires Province
> *
> The mansion formerly known as the Tigre Club was designed by Argentine architectors Pablo Pater y Luis Dubois in 1902.
> 
> ...


Es una foto realmente impactante, el ángulo, el tratamiento, el momento del día, todo, te felicito, espero ver muchas más de estas joyas en este foro.

Un saludo.


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

romanyo said:


> ^^That museum is superb... I love it!!
> ---
> Grandfather Algarrobo
> 
> This tree is located in Merlo Village, San Luis, and it has more than 800 years old!!


Que buen árbol, y que bien retratado. Merlo está buenísimo, lugar ideal para escaparse con tu pareja un fin de semana..:banana:


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

*Ciudad de Córdoba*

Una vista de la ciudad de Córdoba, desde la vieja estación de trenes Mitre.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Such a nice view!
----

Seven-Coloured Hill (cerro de los siete colores)

Located in *Uspallata, Mendoza* (not the one of Purmamarca, Jujuy :nuts
It has many different colours because of the different minerals in it.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

No sabía que había otro cerro de los sietes colores.Pensé que el único era el de Jujuy.
Muy lindo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Ushuaia City- Tierra del Fuego Province*

Ushuaia is the capital of the of Tierra del Fuego province and *the southernmost city in the world*.

Ushuaia is located in a wide bay on the southern coast of the island of Tierra del Fuego, guarded on the north by the Martial mountain range.

The city was originally named by early British colonists after the name that the extinct native people had for the area. 

In 1870 more British colonists arrived to establish a small settlement. During 1873 the first visit by Argentine citizens from Buenos Aires occurred when Juan and Clara Lawrence arrived to teach school there. 

For most of the first half of the 20th century, the city was centered around a prison for serious criminals. The Argentine government set up this prison following the example of the British with Australia or the French with Devil's Island; escape from a prison on Tierra del Fuego was similarly impossible. The prisoners thus became forced colonists


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Extremely beautiful photo!!
--


> No sabía que habíaotro cerro de los sietes colores.Pensé que el único era el de Jujuy.
> Muy lindo!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yo tampoco! Recien lo acababa de descubrir


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Catedral de La Plata City-Buenos Aires Province

*Is the largest in America in Neo Gothic style*: its surface is around 7000 m2, it have capacity to 14.000 persons, it width 120 m, its facade is 76 m, and its height 97 m. Was started on april 30, 1884. It was officially opened to public, when La Plata City was celebrating its fifteenth anniversary. This Cathedral was inspired on Amiens (France) and Colonia (Germany) gothics cathedrals. The *original blueprint was designed by Argentine architects Pedro Benoit y Ernest Mayer*.
This Neogothic edifice is located in the geographical center of La Plata City, facing the central square, Plaza Moreno, and the City Hall.

*Es la mayor Catedral en América en estilo Neo-Gótico:* su superficie es de alrededor de 7000 m2, tiene una capacidad para 14,000 personas, un ancho de 120 metros, su fachada es de 76 metros y su altura 97 metros. Su obra comenzó en 1884. Fue abierta para el 50° aniversario de la Ciudad de La Plata. Fue inspirada en las catedrales góticas de Amiens (Francia) y Colonia (Alemania). Esta situada en el centro geográfico de la ciudad frente a la plaza central, plaza Moreno y el Municipio de la ciudad.


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

It is the tallest neogotical catedral in the world.!


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Lanin Volcano- Neuquen Province*

Lanín is an ice-clad, cone-shaped stratovolcano. It forms part the Lanin National Park.

It is a symbol of the Argentine province of Neuquén, being part of its flag and its anthem. 

Although the date of its last eruption is not known, it is estimated to have occurred within the last 10,000 years.

The ascent is regulated by the management of Argentine National Parks and the Argentine National Gendarmerie, and is relatively simple, but many deaths have occurred due to lack of responsibility and caution of the climbers.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Buenas fotos amigos!!! :applause:


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Lindisimas estan las ultimas fotos, me gustaron sobre todo las de Ushuaia y el Volcan Lanin!!!


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*La Cumbrecita- Córdoba Province *
La Cumbrecita is a small town amongst spruce and pine. Administratively, the town is organized as a commune.
Founded in 1933, when the Kabjoski family and brothers Enrique and Federico Behrend started their pioneer work.
Around 1940, many homes were built and the town slowly acquired the Tirol character that defines it today.
Teahouses specialize in Apfelstrudel and Chocolate cake and its Mineral Museum has a large gem and mineral collection from all over the world.
The communal authorities declared the zone a protected environment and as of 1996 a "Pedestrian Town".


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ :eek2:

La Cumbrecita is an incredible town!!
--

The last photos are great!
--

Villavicencio Natural Reserve

Located in Mendoza province. It's a photo of the gardens of the Hotel that is inside the reserve.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Catalinas area skyline-Buenos Aires City*

Catalinas area is one of the financial areas of Buenos Aires city, it’s not far from downtown.

And it’s near Puerto Madero district where most highrises are localated.

Even if it didn’t experiment the construction boom of other areas in the city during the last years, many projects have been announced lately.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

wow, the last one is great


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Village Catedral-Rio Negro Province*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

San Javier Provincial Park

Located very close to Tucumán city, in the Argentine Northwest. it protects the 70% of San Javier Mount and the impressive yungas


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

* Calchaquí Valleys –Catamarca Province*
Calchaquí Valleys is a valley in the northwestern region of Argentina that crosses the provinces of Catamarca, Tucumán and Salta.

It is best known for its contrast of colours and its unique geography that ranges from the mountains to the forests.

The region is known for its vineyards, and specially the Argentine variety -the Torrontes wine.


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Me encanto la foto de San Javier, salio espectacular!!!


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Calamuchita- Córdoba Province *

Calamuchita region is located in the center-west of the province and includes important tourist destinations, especially along the Calamuchita Valley.

The north is well-known for its European Alpine look and its Oktoberfest (locally known simply Fiesta de la Cerveza, Beer Festival).

The south there is home of two functional nuclear power plants.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

incredible photos!!!

Candonga Chapel

Located in Cordoba province. Built by the jesuits in 1770, it's a Worl Heritage Site


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Puerto Pañuelo-Rio Negro Province*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Cordoba Highlands (Altas Cumbres)

Of Cordoba Hills.. There's an impressive road in the middle of the clothes and superb hills with many cascades.
That road goes to the city of Mina Clavero.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Moon Valley-San Juan Province*


The Moon Valley is a geological formation and a natural park associated with it. 

It contains Late Triassic deposits (230 million years before the present), with *
some of the oldest known dinosaur remains, which are the world's first with regards to quality, number and importance. *

*It is the only place in the world where nearly all of the Triassic is represented in an undisturbed sequence of rock deposits.* This allows for the study of the transition between dinosaurs and ancient mammals; research is ongoing.

The samples include two major lineages of dinosaurs (ornithischians and saurischians). The carnivorous archosaur Herrerasaurus is the most numerous of these dinosaur fossils. Another important putative dinosaur with primitive characteristics is Eoraptor lunensis, found in the early 1990s.


----------



## JLPelfaraon (Jan 23, 2008)

Daireon said:


> *Moon Valley-San Juan Province*
> 
> 
> The Moon Valley is a geological formation and a natural park associated with it.
> ...



Espectacular, Dios!! ¿como no se conoce esto?


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

Extremely beautiful!


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Salta City-Salta Province

Salta is a city in northwestern Argentina and the capital city of the Salta Province.

Nicknamed Salta la Linda ("Salta the Pretty"), it has become a major tourist destination due to its architecture and the natural scenery of the valleys westward.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
thanks for sharing those photos 



Daireon said:


> *Moon Valley-San Juan Province*
> 
> 
> The Moon Valley is a geological formation and a natural park associated with it.
> ...


^^
Wonderful :applause:


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Santa Cruz’s Towns-Santa Cruz Province*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

romanyo said:


> Cordoba Highlands (Altas Cumbres)
> 
> Of Cordoba Hills.. There's an impressive road in the middle of the clothes and superb hills with many cascades.
> That road goes to the city of Mina Clavero.


^^
what's the altitude of that hill?


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^I really don't know... but I believe it's near 2000 metres 

That region is very particular because it has charasteristics of every eco-regions of Argentina... it's a bio-geographical "island"... And there the 80% of the rivers of the province are born


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Caraguatay Island

Located in the province of Misiones, in Uruguay river.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice landscape kay:




romanyo said:


> ^^I really don't know... but I believe it's near 2000 metres
> 
> That region is very particular because it has charasteristics of every eco-regions of Argentina... it's a bio-geographical "island"... And there the 80% of the rivers of the province are born


^^
cool. that's ideal for mountaineers


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Camet-Buenos Aires Province*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^Pretty picture!



> cool. that's ideal for mountaineers




And it's my favourite landscape of Argentina... because it's in my province!  
-----

I'm sorry I haven't posted photos these days but I've been on holidays  Now I'm back
---

San Roque Lake

This is another photo of Cordoba Hills and one of the most common postals of the zone. It's the artificial San Roque Lake. The photo was taken from the dam, that you can see in the photo, that is in the town of Bialet Masse, and on the background it's Villa Carlos Paz (in fact, at least in that zone, all the towns are very close each other, you really don't know the end or the beginning of them!).
The lake is not only what you see in the photo.. it's REALLY huge, and it's very good for water sports.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*San Martin de los Andes-Neuquen Province*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Impressive shot!

Los Andes Provincial Park

Located in Salta province. It's a huge reserve that protects the puna (very high lands on the northeast of Argentina).
The photo is near the limit with Chile.


----------



## Parabellum (May 26, 2008)

^^ That place loocks amazing!!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Misiones' Rainforest

And a very dense one, located in Misiones province.
Luckily, most of the rainforests of the province are part of a "Green Corridor" (corredor verde). It's a very large serie of rainforests united, protected by the government of the province. It's very good because the rainforest are not groups of trees like "islands", but one huge conservation area.










There's a map where you can see the big it is and that the rainforest is no more in the neighbour countries ohno


----------



## Nanjing (Feb 7, 2009)

Daireon said:


> *Catalinas area skyline-Buenos Aires City*
> 
> Catalinas area is one of the financial areas of Buenos Aires city, it’s not far from downtown.
> 
> ...


 ^^
Absolutely amazing! I have to visit Buenos Aires one day.. Great thread by the way, keep up the good work.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*El Bolson-Rio Negro Province*


El Bolsón is a village situated at the foot of the Piltriquitron Mountain. 

The area is known for its production of cheeses, smoked trout, artisanal beer, regional chocolates and ice cream, as well as its organic & wildcrafted jams and preserves, particularly sauco berries (Elderberries) amongst others.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
impressive views


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Church of Santo Domingo

Located in the neighborhood of San Telmo, in Buenos Aires city.
It's one of the oldest buildings of the city that already exist. You can see the building a bit damaged, but it's because of the English Invasions in 1807. Even you can see the marks of the bullets in the wall of the tower.
In the foreground there's the tomb of Manuel Belgrano, a very important man of Argentina's history.. he was the creator ofthe flag and an important general in the independence battles


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Muy buena foto la del Parque Provincial Los Andes!!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Rosario

It's the third city of Argentina, and a very large one. It's located in Santa Fe province, next to the Paraná River.
There are apartment buildings everywhere, buth there are also a lot of well-mantained old buildings.
The photo was taken from a very beautiful one with and amazing dome, and you can seeas many old buildings (domes and ornaments) as apartment ones.
I think Rosario is very similar to Buenos Aires but smaller and with a beautiful river


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

^^No te enojes por favor, pero la verdad que la foto no me gusto para nada, las imagenes aereas de las ciudades argentinas en realidad no me gustan, nuestras ciudades en general se ven caoticas y desordenadas desde el aire; ademas en este caso tratandose de Rosario, que conozco personalmente la ciudad y si bien no es perfecta ni mucho menos, puedo asegurar que la foto con todo el cablerio y las medianeras despintadas no le hace ni de lejos justicia...


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

No offense but that's an awful shot of Rosario Romanyo, a little bit chaotic I would say...

This is a decent view (tho very partial and without most highrises), of the city from the river. 


***Rosario City-Santa Fe Province****


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Mendoza vineyards-Mendoza Province



Argentina produced more wine than any other country outside Europe and is is the fourth major wine manufacture in the globe.

There are many different varieties of grapes cultivated in Argentina, reflecting her many immigrant groups.

The French brought Auxerrois, which became known as Malbec, which makes most of Argentina's best known wines.

The Italians brought vines that they called Bonarda, although Argentine Bonarda appears to be the Corbeau of Savoie, which is related to Dolcetto.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Impresionantes esos palacetes en Lobos y en Hudson. La foto de Hudson nevada parece un postal de Europa del norte.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

edit


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

Great photos, especially this one from Saint Exupery peak-Santa Cruz Province is amazing.

Beautiful!


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

Daireon said:


> Cordillera de los Andes, Mendoza


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Aldea Andina village-Rio Negro Province*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

photograpy agradable kay:


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Fields-La Pampa Province


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Tandil City-Buenos Aires Province


Tandil is the main city of the homonym department, located over Tandilia hill range.

Its population is 108,109 inhabitants.

The city was founded on April 4, 1823. The vast majority of immigrants came from Italy and Spain but also Basque and Danish people settled, the latter constituting a very active community.

Tandil, despise its size, is hometown of many famous tennis players, like current top10 Juan Martin Del Potro. It’s also hometown of the current Mayor of Buenos Aires city, Mauricio Macri.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Old dikes in Alta Gracia-Cordoba Province*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Argentina is very very nice kay:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
yes indeed :cheers:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

super nice^^


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Los Molinos-Cordoba Province*

Los Molinos is a small town bordering the dam of the same name.

The dam was built between 1948 and 1953, and its primary goals are the regulation of the flow of the river and the production of hydroelectricity. The Los Molinos I power plant generates 170 MW for the Center Region of the Argentine Interconnection.

It is employed for fishing (silverside), swimming, water skiing and sailing.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Nahuel Huapi Lake-Rio Negro Province

Nahuel Huapi Lake is a lake of the lake region of northern Patagonia between the provinces of Rio Negro and Neuquen. It is of Glacial origin.

A curious fact about the lake is that, despite being nowhere near any ocean and being at high altitude, it is also home for Kelp Gull and the Blue Eyed Cormorant (Phalacrocorax atriceps), otherwise strictly marine birds.


*Nahuelito Monster*: At the beginning of the 20th century, the rumor of a giant creature living in the deep waters of the lake took up. The creature is known locally as Nahuelito. Reported sightings of it predate Nessie and The Lost World (Arthur Conan Doyle). 

The neighboring lake Lago Lacar, has also been the site for accounts of another creature, more consistent with a plesiosaur, describing it as a sea-cow with teeth all around it.

Members of the Buenos Aires Zoo visited the lake in 1922 trying to corroborate the reports of sightings of the prehistoric animal, but found no evidence to support the theory of such a creature.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Muy buenas todas. Buen trabajo.


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

Great pics!! Argentina is really amazing!!


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

Ay nunca vi algo tan bello como Argentina. Se me me caen las lagrimas, que orgullo!


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

Very Proud to be ARGENTINIAN!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Una gran tierra, sin duda.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

What a gorgeous landscape you've shown us in the last pic! Full of pines bounded by a mirror-look lake and huge mountains in the background. Classy.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

franpunk said:


> Saint Exupery peak-Santa Cruz Province****
> 
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/4002/2800286419cf5dc3f62abdl3.jpg


Wow - that looks amazing! :happy:

What a beautiful nation! ( great thread )


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

lugar maravilloso kay:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

The last photos are incredible!! I've abandoned the thread hno: But I' back! :lol:

Ushuaia City

The southernmost city in the world! An amazing mix between mountains, forests, sea, fauna, port and lovely buildings


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Near Bariloche city-Rio Negro Province*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Esta última foto es muy hermosa, muchas gracias Daireon por compartirla. Saludos desde Colombia.*


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Thanks to you, my colombian friend for visiting our thread  keep coming!

*Tigre City-Buenos Aires Province* 

Tigre is a town 28 miles north of Buenos Aires city. Tigre lies on the Parana Delta and is an important tourist and weekend. The town sits on an island created by several small streams and rivers and was founded in 1820.


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

San Carlos de Bariloche - photo by *Poponoso*













:cheers2:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

:nuts:

Argentina is... :booze:


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*La Ciudacita - Tucuman province*

The Ciudacita is an archaeological site located in the beautiful National Park of Campo Alisos in the southwestern province of Tucumán. In a place of difficult access, as is 4200m high. 
These Indian ruins are so incalculable cultural value, like a mysterious enigma that goes from its origin to its functionality. 
It is highly likely, according to scholars, it has been done by the Incas, and it would be the construction of the largest empire in the south of Machu Pichu.
----------------------------------------------------------------

*La Ciudacita -Provincia de Tucumán*

La Ciudacita es un yacimiento arqueológico ubicado dentro del hermoso Parque Nacional “Campo de los Alisos” en el sudoeste de la provincia de Tucumán. En un lugar de difícil acceso, pues se encuentra a 4200 m de altura.
Estas ruinas indígenas tienen tanto un valor cultural incalculable, como un misterioso enigma que va desde su origen hasta su funcionalidad.
Es muy probable, según los estudiosos, que haya sido realizada por los los Incas, por lo que sería la construcción de dicho imperio mas importante del Machu Pichu al sur.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Copahue-Neuquen Province*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Que hermoso lugar, esas casas se ven bastante acogedoras. Muy buena foto Daireon, gracias por compartirla. Saludos desde Colombia.*


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Rio Cuarto (main city park)-Cordoba Province*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wao!!! es una foto muy especial, me encanta, de verdad dan muchas ganas de estar ahí. Saludos.*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

kay:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

muchos guapa... muy mejorar.... hehehe 



Daireon said:


> *Rio Cuarto (main city park)-Cordoba Province*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
y el lugar es hermoso


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

si si... :cheers:



tonight said:


> ^^
> y el lugar es hermoso


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Bellísima la foto del parque principal de Río Cuarto nevado!!!


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

*Parque Nacional de Los Glaciares, Patagonia*


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Punta Mogotes-Buenos Aires Province*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Myriam Stefford Mausoleum-Cordoba Province*

The monument was built in 1935. It is 85 metres high and was built with an airplane wing's shape.
Six metres beneath is the crypt were laid to rest the famous aviator and actress Myriam Stefford.

The mausoleum and most famous tomb of Cordoba was a request of her husband, writer Raul Baron Biza, who wanted a place where his wife could be “remembered forever” after her tragic death at 26 in an accident with her plane. 

It was built by architect Fausto Newton and took over 170 tons of steel and over 100 workmen that worked over 18 months to build this “monument to love”. 

The mausoleum is right in the middle of the route 5 between Cordoba and Alta Gracia cities. The tomb is rounded by caryatids and the epitaph on the marble entrance to the mauselaum reads: “Traveller, honor with your silence to the women who with her audacity wanted to reach the eagles”.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Enchanted Waterfall (Salto encantado)

Located in Misiones province... in the far northeast of the country, and in the middle of the jungle


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> Argintina looks so diverse and amazing.


Thanks.

It's very big indeed. 

It's the 8th largest country in the world, 4th largest country in the American continent and the largest Spanish-speaking country. 

And very diverse too, from the sub-antarctic weather in part of the south to template and cold in most of the country to even a little bit of sub-tropical in the extreme northeast, bordering Brazil (as you can see in the last pic near the Brazilian-Argentinian border). 

And landscapes are very diverse too.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Comodoro Rivadavia-Chubut Province*

The city is often referred simply as Comodoro. 

Founded by decree on 23 February 1901, the first settler was Francisco Pietrobelli. 

Early settlers included Boers escaping British rule in South Africa, as well as Welsh settlers.

The city is home of the National Museum of Petroleum. And a 1,800 km pipeline conveys natural gas from Comodoro Rivadavia to Buenos Aires. 

Oil production has begun to reduce in quantity but the area has been turning its attention to wind power. Windmills on surrounding hills comprise South America's largest wind farm and provide 25% of Comodoro's energy needs.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Near Las Leñas-Mendoza Province****


----------



## Gustavo-cabj (Oct 17, 2006)

*Mendoza*

*POZO DE LAS ANIMAS, MENDOZA*


----------



## Gustavo-cabj (Oct 17, 2006)

*Catamarca*

*Paso San Francisco, Laguna Verde*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Gustavo-cabj; es *una foto POR DIA*, la regla del thread.... 

It's ONE photo a DAY.


Si posteaste hoy no podes postear otra hasta mañana hora GMT.


----------



## Gustavo-cabj (Oct 17, 2006)

*San Juan*

VALLE DE LA LUNA, VALLEY OF THE MOON


----------



## Gustavo-cabj (Oct 17, 2006)

franpunk said:


> Gustavo-cabj; es *una foto POR DIA*, la regla del thread....
> 
> It's ONE photo a DAY.
> 
> ...


Te entiendo pero me parece una regla tonta....porqué tengo que esperar todo un día para volver a postear UNA foto? 

Si en cada mensaje ponemos una foto la página no se va a sobrecargar.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Gustavo-cabj said:


> Te entiendo pero me parece una regla tonta....porqué tengo que esperar todo un día para volver a postear UNA foto?
> 
> Si en cada mensaje ponemos una foto la página no se va a sobrecargar.



Es la regla de todos los threads de este foro... y a la que nos acatamos todos desde hace un año... y la que indico el que abrio el thread y si alguien pone 5 fotos seguidas como acabas de poner (y dos en el mismo thread) se hace pesadisimo y nadie entra.


La idea es poder una buena foto (de buena calidad y resolucion algo por lo que te mande un PM) de un lugar con algo de informacion sobre el mismo....

Para eso muchas veces pasamos mucho tiempo eligiendo la que mejor calidad tenga y la que mejor sintetize el lugar... 

Poner 10 fotos sin informacion seguidas el mismo dia solo hace que nadie quiera entrar, porque no se pueden ver 100 fotos por dia (entre todo los threads de paises que hay en el subforo).


----------



## Gustavo-cabj (Oct 17, 2006)

*CABO DE HORNOS*

ISLA DE LOS PINGUINOS

FOTO DEL USUARIO BRASILERO PATRICK RG


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

franpunk said:


> Es la regla de todos los threads de este foro... y a la que nos acatamos todos desde hace un año... y la que indico el que abrio el thread y si alguien pone 5 fotos seguidas como acabas de poner (y dos en el mismo thread) se hace pesadisimo y nadie entra.
> 
> 
> La idea es poder una buena foto (de buena calidad y resolucion algo por lo que te mande un PM) de un lugar con algo de informacion sobre el mismo....
> ...




Es la regla de todos los threads de este foro... y a la que nos acatamos todos desde hace un año... y la que indico el que abrio el thread y si alguien pone 5 fotos seguidas como acabas de poner (y dos en el mismo thread) se hace pesadisimo y nadie entra.


La idea es poder una buena foto (de buena calidad y resolucion algo por lo que te mande un PM) de un lugar con algo de informacion sobre el mismo....

Para eso muchas veces pasamos mucho tiempo eligiendo la que mejor calidad tenga y la que mejor sintetize el lugar... 

Poner 10 fotos sin informacion seguidas el mismo dia solo hace que nadie quiera entrar, porque no se pueden ver 100 fotos por dia (entre todo los threads de paises que hay en el subforo). 




> Si en cada mensaje ponemos una foto la página no se va a sobrecargar.



La fotos van con info en ingles tratamos de no hablar castellano, indicar en un mapa en donde queda y postear una por dia para que se aprecie.... 

Si se postean 15 por dia nadie entra porque dejan de ser singulares y de calidad las fotos en general y además ni si quiera tienen especificaciones que el 99% de la gente pueda leer (en inglés) sobre que significa esa foto. 

Si se postean 20 fotos por dia se carga (como has cargado esta pagina ya casi) porque no hay comentarios de por medio de gente que pueda llegar a entrar... hno: 

Te aviso que ya borraron fotos de otro porque no respectaban las reglas...


----------



## Gustavo-cabj (Oct 17, 2006)

franpunk said:


> Es la regla de todos los threads de este foro... y a la que nos acatamos todos desde hace un año... y la que indico el que abrio el thread y si alguien pone 5 fotos seguidas como acabas de poner (y dos en el mismo thread) se hace pesadisimo y nadie entra.
> 
> 
> La idea es poder una buena foto (de buena calidad y resolucion algo por lo que te mande un PM) de un lugar con algo de informacion sobre el mismo....
> ...


----------



## Gustavo-cabj (Oct 17, 2006)

franpunk said:


> Es la regla de todos los threads de este foro... y a la que nos acatamos todos desde hace un año... y la que indico el que abrio el thread y si alguien pone 5 fotos seguidas como acabas de poner (y dos en el mismo thread) se hace pesadisimo y nadie entra.
> 
> 
> La idea es poder una buena foto (de buena calidad y resolucion algo por lo que te mande un PM) de un lugar con algo de informacion sobre el mismo....
> ...



OK, OK NO PONGO MÁS....ES UNA PENA PORQUE TENÍA VARIAS FOTOS MÁS PARA MOSTRARhno:

Y no había leído tu MP pero no me parece que las fotos de Laguna Azul y del Pozo de las Animas fueran de mala calidad, a mi m parecieron espectaculares y busqué bastante...no es que puse la primera foto que encontré.

Las del Valle de la Luna si pueden ser de menor calidad porque no hay muchas en Internet, pero es un lugar que me pareció que tenía que mostrar si o si por ser un lugar tan extraño y misterioso.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Gustavo-cabj said:


> OK, OK NO PONGO MÁS....ES UNA PENA PORQUE TENÍA VARIAS FOTOS MÁS PARA MOSTRARhno:


Lo se, tengo muchisimas, y hay mucho tiempo para postearlas y que puedan ser apreciadas realmente por todos, :cheers:. 







Gustavo-cabj said:


> Y no había leído tu MP pero no me parece que las fotos de Laguna Azul y del Pozo de las Animas fueran de mala calidad, a mi m parecieron espectaculares y busqué bastante...no es que puse la primera foto que encontré.
> 
> Las del Valle de la Luna si pueden ser de menor calidad porque no hay muchas en Internet, pero es un lugar que me pareció que tenía que mostrar si o si por ser un lugar tan extraño y misterioso.


Conoces los lugares que te puse? Sin ofender hay tenes las fotos de mejor calidad de internet, de ahi las obtienen los que hacen la mayoria de los post y son de excelente calidad el 90%. Vos viste, por ejemplo, la foto del Valle de la Luna opsteada aca? 


Esta perfecto que te tomes el tiempo para elegir, yo igual. 

Tengo muchas fotos tambien, pero creo que las reglas planteadas en el foro en cuanto a estos hilos (presentar el lugar de la foto, que sea de buena calidad, una sola por dia, tratar de no repetir lugares, tratar que haya variedad urbana-paisajista) permiten que todos los que visitan el foro puedan apreciar los hilos de países en mejor forma. 

Por eso me parece una pena que se pierda el espiritu del hilo.


Con eso dicho todos lo que quieran formar parte de este hermoso hilo, es una alegria. (checkea las paginas que te dije para fotos de buena calidad de cuaqluier lado que te interese postear)


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

franpunk said:


> *Viglione-Chubut Province*


ohh cool very nice place, love to stay here


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

¿Es Argentina un país tropical?


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

tonight said:


> ¿Es Argentina un país tropical?


No, I think that's the only weather we don't have!

Maybe we should have taken some islands in some tropical place :lol:

We have from template to cold weather to even sub-antarctic! 

But not tropical, the Capricorn tropic pass right above Argentina, through the extreme southern Brazil and nothern Australia. And if you live in the Northern hemisphere the Cancer tropic is the line in the some latitude and pass behind Florida in the US

But at least we have a little bit of sub-tropical weather in the north-east.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
thanks for that  i thought Argentina was a tropical country coz some other pics were similar to tropical regions


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Gustavo-cabj said:


> ISLA DE LOS PINGUINOS
> 
> FOTO DEL USUARIO BRASILERO PATRICK RG



Translation please!

I'll do it for you this time :



Isla de los Pinguinos (Penguins' Island) 

Pic from Brazilian user PatrickRG:








>



Anyway, It looks nice. I've always loved how penguins and seals can live together like that. 






> thanks for that


You're welcome tonight


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Me encantaron el Pozo de las Ánimas, el Paso San Francisco, el Valle de la Luna y Viglione tiene un paisaje espectacular. Saludos.*


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Gustavo-cabj said:


> OK, OK NO PONGO MÁS....ES UNA PENA PORQUE TENÍA VARIAS FOTOS MÁS PARA MOSTRARhno:
> 
> Y no había leído tu MP pero no me parece que las fotos de Laguna Azul y del Pozo de las Animas fueran de mala calidad, a mi m parecieron espectaculares y busqué bastante...no es que puse la primera foto que encontré.
> 
> Las del Valle de la Luna si pueden ser de menor calidad porque no hay muchas en Internet, pero es un lugar que me pareció que tenía que mostrar si o si por ser un lugar tan extraño y misterioso.


Gustavo, amigo simpatizante de Boca, en primer lugar BIENVENIDO, te escribe uno de los que mas posteó en este hilo (el segundo en cantidad), aunque no soy el creador ni el dueño , y que hace mucho que no posteo fotos de propia elección mía, te cuento que me gusta disfrutar de las fotos que "suben" los demas foristas y que en cualquier momento vuelvo a postear con la misma frecuencia de antes, con esto te quiero decir que como puse esfuerzo aqui , me importa lo que en él pasa.Te aseguro que nadie quiere que dejes de postear fotos, lo que te tratan de decir es que respetes las reglas que impuso su dueño o creador, que, como te dijeron ,en la mayoría de los thread de este tipo ( si no en todos) se respetan.Hablo principalmente de la que se refiere a postear una foto por día.No es una regla estúpida, esto es para incentivar al que la visite a entrar al hilo TODOS los días para ver imagenes ,cuidadósamente elegidas, de nuestro hermoso país, acompañada de una breve explicación y de un mapa.Está en la habilidad del forista en elegir una foto ,en el día ,que "resuma" o que represente al lugar que se quiere mostrar en la ocasión.
Tratamos de mostrar de todo y en forma variada, y de la forma mas federal posible, ya que ,como verás, hay pocas imágenes de la ciudad de Buenos Aires, lo mas conocido de nuestro país.
De la calidad de las fotos no te voy a decir nada, eso está al criterio de cada uno, al igual del motivo que muestras, solo respetá reglas básicas: 1 foto por día, mapa con la ubicación del lugar mostrado, y explicación de lo que se muestra ( si es posible en inglés)
Mirá, ya hubo cruces entre foristas por estos motivos. Es mas yo fui uno de esos, tambien porque quise hacer cumplir la regla de una foto por día y a mi me retrucaron de que no ponía mapa, algo a lo que me resistía.Pero todo termino bien , él respetó lo mió y yo lo de él , porque ambos sabíamos que era lo mejor para mostrar nuestro país al mundo de la mejor manera posible: ordenada y clara.
Por eso te digo, amigo, no te vayas, solo trata de cumplir .Cuanto mas foristas seamos ,mucho mejor.

Saludos


----------



## igormaverick (Feb 20, 2008)

tonight said:


> ohh cool very nice place, love to stay here


¡Qué bello paisaje que parece estar en Europa.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Delta Fluvial Port-Buenos Aires Province*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

igormaverick said:


> ¡Qué bello paisaje que parece estar en Europa.


si, similar to Europe


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Hermoso lugar el Pozo de las Animas en Mendoza, no sabia de su existencia.
Muy buenas fotos!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Argentina its a really beautiful country :cheers: i love the scenery in above photos


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Buena foto, se ve bastante agradable y cómodo ese sitio. Saludos.*


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

franpunk said:


> But not tropical, the Capricorn tropic pass right above Argentina, through the extreme southern Brazil and nothern Australia.


Acutally the Capricorn tropic passes trough Argentina, there's a piece of argentine territory (on the northern extreme of the country) that is located to the north of the tropic.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Mar del Plata


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*El Chalten-Santa Cruz Province*

El Chalten is a small mountain village located within the base of Cerro Torre and Cerro Chaltén mountains, both popular for climbing. For this reason this village is well-visited by trekkers and climbers.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Capilla Nuestra Sra. del Paimun


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

:drool: sin palabras....


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Muy buena foto la última!!!


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

In some parts Argentina looks like Europe. But it's not so dense and crowded and hectic.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

*Church Ntra. Sra. de la Merced -Tucumán Province*

This church has great historical value, as here, the General Manuel Belgrano declared the Virgen de la Merced, army general, handing his baton as recognition for their protection during the Battle of Tucumán in 1812. This temple was Nacionaly National Monument is located in San Miguel de Tucumán, the capital of that province.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Iglesia Ntra. Sra. de La Merced-Provincia de Tucumán*

Esta iglesia tiene un gran valor histórico, ya que aquí, el General Manuel Belgrano declaró a la Virgen de la Merced, Generala del Ejército, entregándole su bastón de mando como reconocimiento por su protección durante la Batalla de Tucumán, en 1812. Este templo fue declarado Monumento Histórico Nacional y se ubica en la ciudad de San Miguel de Tucumán, capital de la mencionada provincia.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

The churches and cathedrals of the northwest are impressive!! 

The amphitheatre

It's a sort of natural amphitheatre... like a very big hole in the mountains.
It's located near the city of Cafayate, in Salta province.. in the north of Argentina.
In the zone (called Quebrada de Cafayate) all the mountains have been eroded by the wind and the rain for millions of years, so you can see rocks with familiar forms.. like a big frog.
This amphitheatre has an excellent acoustic.. and there are many concerts there.
I think the photo is a sort of abstract painting, don't you?


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*La Cumbre-Cordoba Province*


La Cumbre is a town in a valley known as the "Valle de Punilla". 

Initially La Cumbre was part of a community of farms and began to flourish as a town by the time the railway was built in the 1890s. As it was the highest point of the railway, it was given the name "La Cumbre" (The Summit) and the British railway locomotive engineers and workmen that participated were the first of an important presence of Anglo-Argentines that would become part of the town's culture even to this day.

Today La Cumbre is a pleasant and quiet town for most of the year except for the summer holiday months, especially January and February when tourists invade the town to enjoy the many outdoor attractions, including paragliding, horse riding, fishing, hiking, river swimming, golf, and other enjoyments. *La Cumbre is also part of the Argentine Rally stage of the World Rally Championship*.


----------



## Bates (Apr 29, 2007)

I just can't get enough... keep those pics coming guys!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*El entorno natural de la Capilla Nuestra Sra. del Paimun, es de infinita belleza. Saludos.*


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Arbóles Bandera (Krumholtz formation or flag/banner trees)-Tierra del Fuego Province****

*Krummholz or Krumholtz formation is a feature of subarctic, subantarctic and subalpine tree line landscapes, where continual exposure to fierce, freezing winds cause vegetation to become stunted and deformed. Through continued exposure, trees can only survive where they are sheltered by rock formations or snow cover. As the lower portion of these trees continue to grow, the coverage becomes extremely dense near the ground.

A variation of this formation is a flag tree or banner tree. The wind kills branches on the windward side, giving the tree a characteristic flag-like appearance. Where the lower portion of the tree is protected by snow cover, only the exposed upper portion may have this appearance.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Qué bello paisaje de árboles torturados por el viento, la naturaleza argentina es increíble.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Santa Fe City-Santa Fe Province*

Santa Fe is the capital city of province of Santa Fe and has about 360,000 inhabitants

The city is the seat of the National University of the Littoral and the Catholic University of Santa Fe.

Santa Fe is linked to Rosario (170 km to the south), the largest city in the province, by the Brigadier López Highway and by National Route 11, which continues south towards Buenos Aires.

Notable natives included writer Osvaldo Bayer, football player Lionel Messi, NBA basketball players Andres Nocioni and Carlos Delfino and F1 driver and then politician Carlos Reutemann.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Daireon said:


> *El Chalten-Santa Cruz Province*
> 
> El Chalten is a small mountain village located within the base of Cerro Torre and Cerro Chaltén mountains, both popular for climbing. For this reason this village is well-visited by trekkers and climbers.


lugar muy hermoso


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Luján city-Buenos Aires Province*

Luján city was founded in 1755 and has a population of 94,000. 

Luján is best known for its large neo-gothic Cathedral, built in honor of the Virgin of Luján, the patron saint of Argentina. 

Luján is also home to the important Udaondo museum complex, housing exhibitions of the first years of the Argentinian Republic with art, uniforms, silverware and transport with many antique vehicles including Plus Ultra the first hydroplane to cross from Europe to Argentina and La Porteña, Argentina's first steam locomotive operated by Ferrocarril Oeste. 

Also on display are the prison cells where Colonel William Carr Beresford, commander of the 1806 British invading forces, and General Cornelio Saavedra, president of the first national government in 1810, were held.


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Lago Traful-Neuquen City****


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Se ve muy imponente la catedral de Luján, preciosa. Saludos.*


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Qué lindas fotos!!!!


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
sí de hecho


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*XXXV International Edition Aquatic Marathon "Rio Coronda"-Santa Fe Province*

The aquatic marathon "Coronda River" had its first edition on Jan. 22 in 1961, it was born as a consequence of the results obtained in other countries by Argentines swimmers, which spurred the realization of events of this kind in Argentina. 

It joins the cities of Santa Fe, Santo Tome and Coronda through rivers Coronda and Salado covering a distance of approximately 63 kilometers (40 miles).

*This event receives the best swimmers in the world and in the 90s became the most important and popular competition in the world of open water.*

At present the "Santa Fe - Coronda" ranks first in importance within the global calendar of marathons organized and controlled by FINA, the governing body of the sport worldwide.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Muy buen contraste nos ofrece la foto de Río Coronda y muy bien por este tipo de actividades. Saludos.*


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Espectacular está ultima foto de Santa Fe!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Autumn/fall in Chubut Forests*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Sencillamente espectacular, excelente foto. Saludos.*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

I love the last photos... the one of Rio Coronda is amazing!!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Punta Indio Natural Reserve

This place has been named as a World Biosphera Reserve by the UNESCO. It's a few kilometres from Buenos Aires, and it protects marginal forests by the Rio de la Plata.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Hamlet in Calamuchita disctrict in Cordoba Province*


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Lago Puelo National Park-Chubut Province*

The protected area is named after the Puelo Lake, and belongs to the Patagonic forest and steppes, with maximum heights of two hundred meters over sea level. The climate is cold and wet, with snowfall in winter.

The mountainous zone where the park lies was modified by the action of glaciers, which created many rivers and lakes, including the one (Puelo Lake) that gives the park its name. The rivers of the region show high levels of glacier sediment, which gives the lakes of the region its blue color.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

i like the "Arboles" from tierra del fuego!!
it's very peculiar formation! And they still on this form of wind deformation forever??


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> Splendid photo indeed. Are those natural colors??


Yes, the colors are natural 

The strata illustrates the several geological ages from more of 75 million years and they are known as 'La Paleta del Pintor' (The Artist's Pallet). 

The Cerro de Siete Colores (Seven Colors Hill) the first one in the pic, shows the colors inside the mountain clearly. 

Also the entire incredible combination of colors is produced by sediments from sea, lakes and rivers, elevated by the earthquakes of the zone.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Snowboard FIS World Cup 2008/09*

In Mendoza, Rio Negro and Neuquen Provinces


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Que vista tan preciosa. Saludos.*


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

Where exactly that picture was taken?


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ I think it was taken in Neuquen province.. I think the conic mountain in the centre of the photo is Lanin Volcano




> The strata illustrates the several geological ages from more of 75 million years and they are known as 'La Paleta del Pintor' (The Artist's Pallet).


^^
The artist's pallet

Located in Maimará, one of the lots of towns of Jujuy province (in the far northwest of the country) that are part of a World Heritage Site called "Quebrada de Humahuaca"


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

¡Esa montaña parece estar viva!.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Interama Tower-Buenos Aires Province*

Torre Espacial or Torre Interama is a 228 metre high observation tower at Buenos Aires city, in Lugano neighborhood. 

The tower was built in 1980 in the Parque de la Ciudad (City Park) Public Amusement-Theme Park, and has observation decks at 220, 124 and 185 metres of height. 

There are 2 high-speed elevators that take 50 seconds to reach to top platform. From the highest one it is possible to see the Uruguayan coast.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow! by looking at the photo, its seen from the background, is that a volcano? 



franpunk said:


> *Snowboard FIS World Cup 2008/09*
> 
> In Mendoza, Rio Negro and Neuquen Provinces


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> wow! by looking at the photo, its seen from the background, is that a volcano?


Yes, the largest mountain in the backgroud is a volcano, Lanin volcano (it's a stratovolcano to be precise) and it's 3,747 metres (12,293 ft) high.

Actually is several miles/kilometres from there but it looks nearer because of its height.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*San Isidro Labrador Cathedral-San Isidro City *

This building is standing in the place where Domingo de Acassuso had built the original temple in 1706. 

It is of neo-gothic and it was built in 1895, with a church tower 73 metres tall with clocks on each one of its faces. 

It has valuable images, amongst them two of San Isidro Labrador, from the early XVIII century. There is a carving of Santa Maria de la Cabeza, from the XVIII century, though the most revered relic is a part of the uncorrupted body of San Isidro, sent by the King of Spain, Alfonso XIII, in 1920.


----------



## -Luis- (Feb 7, 2009)

Iptucci said:


> ¡Esa montaña parece estar viva!.


Jajajaj :hahaha:really


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice architecutre....



franpunk said:


> *San Isidro Labrador Cathedral-San Isidro City *
> 
> This building is standing in the place where Domingo de Acassuso had built the original temple in 1706.
> 
> ...


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Iptucci said:


> Very nice pic!
> 
> ¿En la Plata hay un río también?, tengo familia allí, y creo haber oído hablar de un río. Se trata de una región con diferentes provincias o de una provincia única, ¿cómo es?.



mm No en Mar del Plata hay mar, no río... 

En La Plata hay un río, pero no hay mar. Ambas ciudades estan dentro de la Provinica de Buenos Aires que es la más grande del país y la más poblada. Y ambas cerca de la costa atlantica, pero Mar del Plata esta sobre la costa atlantica, La Plata esta a muchos kilometros de la costa.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Villa Carlos Paz-Cordoba Province*

Villa Carlos Paz is a city of about 56,000 inhabitants and it was founded in 1914.

Villa Carlos Paz is a tourist destination for people from Cordoba province or Central Argentina in general.

The air of the mountains and the beautiful landscapes invite the tourists to enjoy activities like hicking , mountain bike or horse -riding excursions, rappel and fishing-. 

Besides, night life in Villa Carlos Paz is very important and is shown in the amount of discoes, show theatres, restaurants, cafeterias and casinos that provides the city with a special splendour.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

franpunk said:


> *Cerro Olivia-Tierra del Fuego Province*


nice photography :cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

indeed! especially the background.... 



tonight said:


> nice photography :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Southern Argentinian Sea (between Tierra del Fuego Province and Argentine Antarctica)*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow very impressive... love it!



franpunk said:


> *Southern Argentinian Sea (between Tierra del Fuego Province and Argentine Antarctica)*


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

A la última foto ya la había visto. Fantástica!!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Muy bonita y bastante arborizada se ve Villa Carlos Paz. Saludos.*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Indeed!


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

lovely penguins


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

yes they are... :cheers:



qwert_guy said:


> lovely penguins


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Is Argentina the only country in South America where penguins are considered as locals? :lol:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Is Argentina the only country in South America where penguins are considered as locals? :lol:


I guess so lol. (tho there are some in the south of Chile too)

They need subantarctic weather to live and that condition only happen in the extreme south of the American continent. 

And yes, they are numerous in many areas of the south, our last president, Nestor Kirchner was from the south, and he was nicknamed "The penguin" lol.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Punta Tombo-Chubut Province*

*Punta Tombo is the world's largest penguin colony outside Antarctica. *Almost a million of them arrive at this place every year in order to breed. 

The reserve was founded in 1979 and is some miles away from Rawson city and Puerto Madryn.

One of the greatest features of this Reservation is the fact that you can literally walk among the penguins, follow them and learn their habits, see how they feed their babies, the rites of pairing, the fights for the defense of their territories, how they build their nests, and the restless walks they take to and from the sea. In other words, you can closely watch these tender little animals like you never imagined you could.

There is one requisite: even if you are inches away from a penguin, you must never touch or bother it.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*The classic view of Buenos Aires... 

Pic of forum member "GustavoCBA"*



*9 de Julio Avenue & the Obelisk - Buenos Aires City*


Avenida 9 de Julio at 140 meters, *it is the world's widest avenue*. Its name honors Argentina's birthdate. (July 9, 1816).

The streets flanking 9 de Julio to the east and west are called C. Pellegrini and B. Irigoyen. 

The image of the Obelisk is one that is commonly used to represent Buenos Aires and Argentina. 

The obelisk was built in May 1936 over 9 de Julio avenue, to commemorate the 400th anniversary of the founding of the city. It is located in the center of the Plaza de la República (Republic Square), the spot where the Argentine flag was flown for the first time.

It was designed by architect Alberto Prebisch, and its construction took barely four weeks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

franpunk said:


> *Punta Tombo-Chubut Province*
> 
> *Punta Tombo is the world's largest penguin colony outside Antarctica. *Almost a million of them arrive at this place every year in order to breed.
> 
> ...


Lovely penguins indeed


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Llao Llao-Rio Negro Province*

The Llao Llao is a famous hotel in the northwest Patagonia region of Argentina. This hotel is situated in the foothills of the Andes.

The original hotel, designed by Alejandro Bustillo and made almost entirely of wood, was destroyed by fire soon after its completion in 1939. A year later Bustillo built a new hotel out of reinforced concrete and stone. In 1999 the hotel became a member of The Leading Hotels of the World, and has won many important prizes since its re-opening.

The hotel is the site of the yearly International Classical Music Festival, Semana Musical Llao Llao. Llao Llao was named "The Best Hotel and Resort in the Argentine Hinterland" in 1999.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*El ovelisco ya es un emblema de BsAs a nivel mundial, muy lindo. Saludos.*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Fabulosa la foto del hotel Llao Llao!! Ese hotel me hace acordar al de la pelicula "El Resplandor - The Shinnig" con Jack Nicholson.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

^^

Exacto!!

La primera vez que vi la película, pensé inmediatamente que había sido grabada en el Hotel Llao Llao, ya que las montañas de fondo y el hotel son idénticos!!.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

just wondering this penguins living without ice....


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario City, Santa Fe Province*


Rosario y su río al caer la noche... by Juan Pablo, en Flickr


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

what is the tallest building here? and how many storeys?


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

franpunk said:


> *Llao Llao-Rio Negro Province*
> 
> The Llao Llao is a famous hotel in the northwest Patagonia region of Argentina. This hotel is situated in the foothills of the Andes.
> 
> ...


wow great shot 
saludos de Ýligan


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Amazing, looks like the atmosphere was dived into up and down!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> Fabulosa la foto del hotel Llao Llao!! Ese hotel me hace acordar al de la pelicula "El Resplandor - The Shinnig" con Jack Nicholson.





> Exacto!!
> 
> La primera vez que vi la película, pensé inmediatamente que había sido grabada en el Hotel Llao Llao, ya que las montañas de fondo y el hotel son idénticos!!.




Yes, it looks a lot like that hotel, but the view from Llao Llao to the Lake region is just amazing... (I'll post another pic about that place one of these days).

There is also another bulding near Llao Llao that looks a lot like that hotel too... I don't remember the name, I think is an hotel too or a ski resort... :nuts:


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Hotel Llao Llao surroundings - *Bariloche *- by Poponoso










:cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

WrathChild said:


> Hotel Llao Llao surroundings - *Bariloche *- by Poponoso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pic Wrath, as I was saying the surrondings are great! :cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow....


----------



## xiote (Apr 25, 2009)

that landscape is incredible


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah the place is magnificent. This is the same spot, but looking to the right of the last pic this is the view you get

*Bariloche* - pcs by *Poponoso*











And a little bit to the left to complete the pano











:cheers:



I'm sorry I put 2 pics, it's just I couldn't find a complete view of the place. Won't happen again.
This place deserves it though

Complete thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=788548


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

:eek2: That photos are AMAZING.. I love the surroundings of Bariloche!
------------

Tandilia Hills

Hills in the south of Buenos Aires province, in the middle of the monotonous pampas.
This photo was taken from a dam near the city of Azul.










(the photographer is Ing. Alvin, a user of flickr)


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

¡Me ha encantado Bariloche!, ¡va conmigo!.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

romanyo said:


> Tandilia Hills
> 
> Hills in the south of Buenos Aires province, in the middle of the monotonous pampas.
> This photo was taken from a dam near the city of Azul.
> ...




*What a countryside we have! I love driving through the endless fields of my province. Nice pic Romanyo. :cheers: *






> ¡Me ha encantado Bariloche!, ¡va conmigo!.


I'll post some pics of the city in these days then


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*One of the beautiful landscapes of Rio Negro Province...*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^
Sencillamente ¡divino!.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Che Guevara's Childhood House and Museum-Cordoba Province*

The official Che Museum 'Villa Nydia' is situated in the house where Che Guevara grew up in the town of Alta Gracia. 

'Ernestito' lived here from 1932 until 1943 where the climate was much better for his asthma than in Rosario city where he was born. From this legendary place The Motorcycle Journeys (that took him to many American countries) began... 

Museo del Che Guevara" is considered a heritage site and gives a thorough account of Guevara's life. 

Pictures, letters and explanatory panels extensively tell about his childhood, his youth, his ideals about the revolution and his role in international affairs. Furniture, books (including the book collection of Che's father, Ernesto Guevara Lynch), gifts from figures like Fidel Castro among many others, his old bicycle and motorbike – the latter famous after the book and movie "Motorcycle Diaries" – are all on display.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

regjeex said:


> just wondering this penguins living without ice....



Yes, but they need enough cold weather. Many live without permanent ice, but the global warming is affecting their habits.


Although all penguin species are native to the southern hemisphere, they are not found only in very cold climates, such as Antarctica. In fact, only a few species of penguin live so far south. Several species are found in less cold weathers.



As for the global warming and the effect in Magellan penguins shown in this pic:



> Millions of Magellan penguins still live on the coasts of Argentina, but the species is classified as "Near Threatened," primarily due to the vulnerability of large breeding colonies to oil spills, which kill 20,000 adults and 22,000 juveniles every year off the coast of Argentina.
> 
> *Climate change is forcing the birds to swim farther to find food*.
> 
> ...


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spegazzini Glacier-Santa Cruz Province*

*World Heritage Site by UNESCO. *

The Spegazzini glacier characterizes by being the highest glacier. 

It's also unique because it shows no signs of receding, a common phenomenon in large glaciers; on the contrary its front wall seems larger.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

cool!



franpunk said:


> *Spegazzini Glacier-Santa Cruz Province*
> 
> *World Heritage Site by UNESCO. *
> 
> ...


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Iptucci said:


> ^^
> Sencillamente ¡divino!.


Gracias, por cierto la foto es de un forista argentino que no recuerdo el nick ahora (le pido disculpas que no le acredite la foto si visita el thread :nuts


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

lindas fotos!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

awesome...


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Mendoza*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Espectacular paisaje de Rio Negro, me encantó. Saludos.*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

gran fotografía


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Río de las Vueltas Valley-Santa Cruz Province*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Paso Garibaldi-Tierra del Fuego Province*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow....:cheers:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

romanyo said:


> :eek2: That photos are AMAZING.. I love the surroundings of Bariloche!
> ------------
> 
> Tandilia Hills
> ...


this place is simply amazing


----------



## LAMPAŠ8 (Feb 9, 2009)

regjeex said:


> cool!


^^:cheers::cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*La Plata City-Buenos Aires Province*

La Plata is the capital city of the province of Buenos Aires.

The city was planned to serve as the capital of the province after the city of Buenos Aires was declared as the federal district in 1880.

La Plata was officially founded by Governor Dardo Rocha on November 19, 1882 and its construction was fully documented in photographs by Tomás Bradley Sutton.

Urban planner Pedro Benoit designed a city layout based on a rationalist conception of urban centers.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ Excelente nocturna de La Plata, parece Bs As por la gran densidad de edificios. Majestuosa la catedral gotica de esta ciudad!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

well, let's stay one more day in La Plata... 


*Moreno Square-La Plata City*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Cerro Tronador (Thunderer Mountain)-Rio Negro Province*

In very few places the might of glaciers can be appreciated so spectacularly as beside Tronador, a 3,491 meters high inactive stratovolcano which is covered by seven glaciers.

Its name Tronador (Spanish for 'Thunderer') refers to the sound of thunder made by the landslide of huge masses of seracs (blocks of ice) in a vertical fall of 800 meters. A few years ago, it could be heard even from near cities, more than 30 miles away. When pieces of the glaciers break loose it sounds like thunder. 

A mountain hut, Refugio Otto Meiling, is the destination of a popular day hike, named after the mountaineer who made dozens of ascents and spent years guiding people around it. The hut is located about 1200m vertically above Pampa Linda, at the mountain's base. From Pampa Linda you can see the majestic Tronador and hear its "thunders".


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful Argentina.
More pictures of the north of the country!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful landscape, I like the magnificent contrast. Regards.*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
i like that view, awesome :drool:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Cafayate Canyon-Salta Province*

The Quebrada de Cafayate is an amazing canyon surrounded by the Route 68.

The land was shaped and molded by rain storms and the waters of rivers. 

What was once forested hillside has changed into rainbow colored spires and steep canyon walls. 

The landforms, in certain areas, look like giant sculptures created by man.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

^^

*The sign says:*

"For those who look without seeing the earth is just earth".... Do you look without seeing?


*Il cartello dice:*

"Per chi guarda senza vedere la terra non è nient'altro che terra"... E tu guardi senza vedere?


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lago del Desierto-Santa Cruz Province*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
that's beautiful


----------



## ANI1709 (May 17, 2008)

Lago Argentino, Parque Nacional Los Glaciares, provincia de Santa Cruz


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

franpunk said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
^^
Amazing place! :drool:*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Mirador Arrayanes-Neuquen Province*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
amazing


----------



## ANI1709 (May 17, 2008)

..."Les Eclaireurs", Beagle Channel, Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego Province.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Henderson-Buenos Aires Province*

Henderson is a town in Buenos Aires Province countryside, with a population of 7800 inhabitants.

The economy of the town and locality is dominated by agriculture and farming.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Muy bonita La Plata, y el resto de paisajes.


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

Estos lugares serian perfectos escenarios para peliculas...


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Fields near Venado Tuerto, Santa Fe Province*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Art Museum-Cordoba City*


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

The pic of the wheat field is breath taking


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice pics ANI1709, I have some nice pics of Les Eclaireurs, I'll post them one of these days.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

great shots.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Atuel Canyon-Mendoza Province*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Atuel canyon is really impressive.. It seems be a group of mountains but it's a sort of hole 
-------------------

Jesuit Missions Ruins

They're located in Misiones (Missions in English) province, in the far northeast of the country.. they have been a World Heritage Site since 1994


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ That's right here 














romanyo said:


> ^^ Atuel canyon is really impressive.. It seems be a group of mountains but it's a sort of hole


Well, actually a canyon (or gorge) is a deep hole (between cliffs) :lol:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Southern beaches of Mar del Plata


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

I would love to take a jump out of that cliff :happy:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Me to ... but it would hurt a little.. :lol:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Villa Gesell-Buenos Aires Province*

Villa Gesell is a seaside village, population 22,000. And it has been a popular tourist summer destination since the 1940s.

*Pic of forum member "Agustin Faggiano"*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> Southern beaches of Mar del Plata


^^ I think BA and Chubut coasts compete for the nicest cliffs in Argentina


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Villa Gesell-Buenos Aires Province


Such a nice photo!



> I think BA and Chubut coasts compete for the nicest cliffs in Argentina


That's true .. and maybe Rio Negro (there are some in Las Grutas... and very sharp ones near Viedma)


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic Nando ros, good contrast. Regards.*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

^^Thanks Jan :cheers:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

romanyo said:


> Southern beaches of Mar del Plata


very nice cliff


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Route near Ushuaia-Tierra del Fuego Province*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

great pics


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*River Plate Ferry System-Buenos Aires City*

*Buquebus is the fastest commercial ferry's system on Earth. *

It runs daily ferry service between Buenos Aires and the Uruguayan cities of Colonia and Montevideo crossing the River Plate (the widest river in the world) that separates both countries.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

franpunk said:


> *Salinas Grandes (Big Salar)-Jujuy and Salta Provinces*
> 
> Salinas Grandes (Big Salar) —a huge white salt sea—is located on an altitude of 3.450 metres on the border of the provinces of Salta and Jujuy.
> 
> ...



Hermosa foto... increíble este lugar!!!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lemu Cuyen-Neuquen City*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nando_ros said:


> Hermosa foto... increíble este lugar!!!!


Realmente imponente Nando . Espero que te hayan gustado el hilo en general ... :cheers:






> great pics


Thanks tonight, I'm glad you like them.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Historic centre of Lujan

This city is some kilometres from Buenos Aires city.. and it's in Buenos Aires province. It's famous because of there's the biggest cathedral of Argentina (that in fact it's near these buildings).
The city has a cute historical centre with old colonial styled buildings (the cabildo, museums, a hotel, etc)
In this photo you can see a typical colonial yard


----------



## Nanjing (Feb 7, 2009)

Argentina is marvelous, splendid and spectacular. So much natural beauty, and the range of variation from desserts to glaciers. Beautifully preserved villages and towns, and of course the grandious metropolis of Buenos Aires.

Argentina is definitely a "must visit country".


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Que buenas fotos!

pongan mas!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos including Buenos Aires and Salinas Grandes (Big Salar) photos :cheers: amazing


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Chapadmalal-Buenos Aires Province*

Chapadmalal is a small town (pop. 2000), at southeast of Buenos Aires province, beside the beautiful pampa landscapes.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Dragon-T said:


> *Cuesta del Obispo - Provincia de Salta*
> 
> Se encuentra a 83 Km de la capital de la provincia de Salta, en el noroeste de Argentina.
> Conecta el Valle de Lerma con el Alto Valle Calchaquí.Su nombre se debe a que en 1.622, la máxima autoridad eclesiástica salteña de la época, Monseñor Cortázar, viajaba desde la actual capital salteña a Cachi. Tuvo que pernoctar en la mitad de la subida, que fue este hermoso lugar.
> ...


:drool::applause::applause:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

chris_maiden said:


> Que buenas fotos!
> 
> pongan mas!


Gracias Chris! pero es una por día (por forista), después posteo la de hoy... :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lacar Lake-Neuquen Province*


----------



## Bates (Apr 29, 2007)

^^ beautiful indeed


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

Argentina es muy hermosa. Gracias para sus fotos.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

hermosa la Argentina


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

The photo of Lake Lacar is really beautiful!
---

Frozen Waterfall

Somewhere in Famatina Hills, La Rioja province, near the city of Chilecito.
I'd say that this photo was taken in winter, because the glaciers in the north of Argentina melt in summer.. The mountain there has many different colours because of the different minerals in it.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

romanyo said:


> The photo of Lake Lacar is really beautiful!
> ---
> 
> Frozen Waterfall


*nice pic!. That's here... *












:cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Olavarria-Buenos Aires Province*

Olavarria is a small city in the central region of Buenos Aires province. It was founded in 1867.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Siete Cascadas ("Seven Falls")-Cordoba Province*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WOW! Awesome photo :drool:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lago San Roque-Cordoba Province*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

franpunk said:


> *Siete Cascadas ("Seven Falls")-Cordoba Province*


:drool: im totally mesmerized...


----------



## leanvlc (Nov 12, 2005)

franpunk said:


> *Victoria-Entre Rios/Santa Fe Provinces*


hola, esta foto no pertenece a victoria ,Entre Rios, sino que corresponde a la cabecera del puente del lado de Rosario, Santa Fe, dejo otra foto del mismo usuario, hay una serie muy buena en algún thread rosarino, saludos


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Are you sure that's Santa Fe side and not Victoria side? 

In flickr said it was take from Victoria but I couldn't tell from the pic (it was too high), one city is in front of the other :nuts:*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> im totally mesmerized...


It is, I have been there twice. 

The falls are in an important tourist destination in Cordoba province near the hills, and the river where they are has a beautiful beach.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ I went there too.. It's a REALLY nice place


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Castelli-Buenos Aires Province*

Castelli is a town situated on the east coast of Buenos Aires Province and 180 km (112 mi) from Buenos Aires.

It has a population of about 6,400 inhabitants.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Reyes Hot Springs and Spa Town-Jujuy Province*

The tourist trade brought by the famous springs make the village a very successful spa town. The row of hot springs stretches up to the Reyes Valley, 19 km from Jujuy city. 

Theses are the best known and most famous hot springs amongst the more than forty hot springs sites that exist in many places all over the province, which curative properties have been described as far back as in the 16th century.


----------



## leanvlc (Nov 12, 2005)

franpunk said:


> *Are you sure that's Santa Fe side and not Victoria side?
> 
> In flickr said it was take from Victoria but I couldn't tell from the pic (it was too high), one city is in front of the other :nuts:*



seguro, el tramo central del puente esta del lado rosarino, la foto que posteaste efectivamente como dice en Flickr estara sacada desde el lado de Victoria hacia rosario, la segunda que postee y es de la misma serie esta sacada aprox. desde granadero baigorria, santa fe.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Cerro Bayo-Neuquen Province*

Cerro Bayo is a complex volcano within the Valdivian forests.

It consists of four overlapping stratovolcanoes along a north-south line with an elevation of 5,401 metres. 

It's exploited by a large ski village of the same name.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

fotos expectaculares argentina tiene mucho q ofrecer


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Happy National Flag Day! *

The Day of the National Flag (in Spanish, Día de la Bandera Nacional) is the holiday dedicated to the Argentine flag and to the commemoration of its creator, Manuel Belgrano. 

It is celebrated on June 20, the anniversary of Belgrano's death in 1820. This date was designated in 1938. 

The main seat of the Flag Day commemorations is the National Flag Memorial, in Rosario, Santa Fe Province, where the flag was first hoisted on two artillery batteries in opposite banks of the Paraná River. 

The celebration consists of a public meeting, speeches by the municipal and provincial authorities, the attendance of the President, and a parade including members of the military, veterans of the Falklands War, the police force, and a number of civilian organizations and associations.


----------



## Gordon2 (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow! Excellent thread. Happy Flag Day to all!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Winter in Rio Negro*

*Happy Winter solstice! *


----------



## biugueits (Jun 22, 2009)

Cordillera de los Andes, Mendoza...





















Parque Nacional Monte León, Santa Cruz...










Parque Nacional Los Glaciares, El Chlatén, Santa Cruz...


----------



## biugueits (Jun 22, 2009)

Laguna La Zeta, Esquel, Chubut...










Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego...


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*biugueits; Es UNA foto por DIA! (ONE photo a DAY)*


And with map.


----------



## biugueits (Jun 22, 2009)

franpunk said:


> *biugueits; Es UNA foto por DIA! (ONE photo a DAY)*
> 
> 
> And with map.


Disculpame... pero yo no lo ahvia compreendido el espiritu de la cosa... si querés, te puedo sacar retirar alguna foto o, entonces, ya las dejo por los demás dias...

Sorry!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

la ultima foto esta espectacular


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks xavarreiro :cheers: It is an great place


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*San Isidro*-Buenos Aires Province

San Isidro is a small city, in 2007 celebrated its 300 years of existence.

The city is called the "National Capital of Rugby", due to being the cradle of many important players and being home of two of the most important rugby clubs in the country.

The centre of San Isidro is an historic area. The sloping plaza, also home to the Rugby Museum, hosts an antiques and crafts fair. The plaza leads down to the Río de la Plata (River Plate), where the riverside park is popular with mate tea drinkers and tourists.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Mendoza city*-Mendoza Province

Mendoza is the capital city of Mendoza Province (population 112,900).

The city is in the middle of one of Argentina's most important wine regions (the fifth region in wine production worldwide), accounting for nearly two-thirds of the country's entire wine production. 

Mendoza is also a frequent stopover for climbers on their way to climb Aconcagua (the highest mountain in the Western Hemisphere) and it is also commonly visited for other sports (hiking, horseback riding, rafting). 

In the winter, skiers go to the city for its easy access to the ski resorts surrounding the town.

In 2008, National Geographic listed Mendoza as one of the top 10 historic destinations of the World


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

*Cordillera de los Andes-Provincia de Mendoza-Argentina*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Nice pics and vineyards!* But try to post just one next time

Y usa la misma fuente para señalar el lugar (lo de Argentina se sobreentiende por cierto jeje) y el mapa si podes para mantener la linea (queda fuera de lugar la fuente tan enorme y grandilocuente) 

De todas formas, muy lindas fotos :cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

muy bonito san isidro


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Qué meticuloso franpunk jaja... decíme de donde sacás el mapa para señalar entonces.

Saludos.


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

*Llanura Chaqueña-Provincia de Formosa*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> Qué meticuloso franpunk jaja... decíme de donde sacás el mapa para señalar entonces.
> 
> Saludos.


de hecho este hilo esta menos ordenado que muchos otros.... 

Pero se debe cuplir al menos *una foto por dia* (horario GMT+2 o sea el dìa comienza desde las 7 pm de Argentina) y la fuente y el mapa para que se comprenda.




> Llanura Chaqueña-Provincia de Formosa


*Y la traduccion: Chaquenian PLAINS-Formosa Province*



ACA ESTA EL MAPA: http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1945/323n.png


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

There... I fixed the map...

^^ That's here....


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Fran, de onda... el objetivo es poner fotos de Argentina, no hay necesidad de irse por las ramas en cosas irrelevantes. Una por día, el mapita para ver la ubicación y el nombre del lugar... listo.

¿Qué diferencia hay en que ponga el mapa que pongo?, es del mismo tamaño y no hace falta tener que subirlo y confeccionarlo... el objetivo es mostrar la ubicación y punto, no sé porqué tanto rollo, se comprende perfectamente. De hecho el mapa que yo pongo está mejor confeccionado me parece. No altera el orden eso, lo de una foto es verdad, lo del tamaño de las letras también y eso ya lo corregí.

Y con respecto al idioma, disculpame, pero por dignidad y respeto a todos nosotros voy a hablar en mi idioma, el castellano. Estamos en un tema sobre Argentina, país hispano parlante. Estoy en todo mi derecho. No veo que los estadounidenses estén hablando en castellano en sus temas.

Saludos.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Baguala said:


> Fran, de onda... el objetivo es poner fotos de Argentina, no hay necesidad de irse por las ramas en cosas irrelevantes. Una por día, el mapita para ver la ubicación y el nombre del lugar... listo.
> 
> ¿Qué diferencia hay en que ponga el mapa que pongo?, es del mismo tamaño .


Baguala pone ese si queres (el otro es mejor creo para mi al concentrarse en el pais y nada màs y ser màs chico, pero por supuesto podes usar el que quieras) pero si podes (y queres) trata de reducirle un poco el tamaño, es demasiado grande para el fin (opinion personal).


En cuanto al idioma del titulo es para que lo entiendan todos (pero si queres lo podes dejar en castellano), en general traducen porque para bien o para mal el ingles es el idioma que se utiliza en forma universal aca (yo soy partidario del esperanto pero bue.... )

Saludos


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Fagnano-Tierra del Fuego Province*


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Wow...Great photos, great country.:cheers:


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok Fran, voy a intentar usar ese mapa, y en cuanto al idioma además del castellano en inglés.

Saludos.


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

*Quebrada de las flechas*-Provincia de Salta


*Stream of arrows*-Salta province


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

Embalse - Cordoba


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

good photos


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*pirufioxxx; la configuracion de tu foto es gigante, tenes que configurarla en 1024X128, sino no se pueden ver bien*


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice!:cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lanin National Park**-Neuquen Province*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Pedro Paulo Carreira said:


> Belíssimo país. Sempre gostei muito desse país. A Argentina além de ter uma paisagem natural exuberante, tem um povo hospitaleiro e simpático. É impressionante a variedade de climas e paisagens que esse país oferece. Parabéns Argentina pela sua beleza natural.



Obrigado!  :hug:


And also thanks to Tonyssa and xavarreiro


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

*Volcán Incahuasi (6.610 msnm)* -Provincia de Catamarca

*Incahuasi volcano (6.610 msnm)* -Catamarca province


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

*Río Arrayanes*-Provincia de Chubut

*Arrayanes river*-Chubut province


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Piedra Parada* - Provincia del Chubut

*Standing Rock* - Chubut province

Imponente roca de origen volcánico que se yergue sobre el horizonte de la estepa patagónica hasta unos 200 metros de altura. Los aborígenes adornaron esta piedra y otras cercanas con numerosos petróglifos.

This impressive volcanic rock, born from the Patagonian steppe, is 660 feet tall. Ancient art belonging to the indigenous populations and their cave paintings decorate the rock and surrounding areas.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Pedestrian streets of Rosario City*-Santa Fe Province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Baguala said:


> *Río Arrayanes*-Provincia de Chubut


Nice pic and place! :cheers:


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Rada Tilly* - Chubut province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Bueno, si me preguntas no la mejor foto de Rada Tilly, tampoco es mala, pero bueno tengo como una decena en el archivo para postear supongo que la puedo postear cuando seleccione una de todos modos aunque lor econmendable es no postear fotos de lugares ya posteados (a no ser que muestren nuevas perspectivas de ese lugar )


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

*TIGRE CITY, BUENOS AIRES *

Tigre is a town in the Buenos Aires Province, Argentina, situated in the north of Greater Buenos Aires, 28 km (17.5 miles) north of Buenos Aires city.
Tigre lies on the Paraná Delta and is an important tourist and weekend attraction, easily reached by bus and train services, including the scenic Tren de la Costa. It is the principal town of the Tigre Partido.

The town sits on an island created by several small streams and rivers and was founded in 1820, after floods had destroyed other settlements in the area, then known as the Las Conchas Partido.

The area's name derives from the “tigres” or jaguars that were hunted there, on occasions, in its early years.
The area was first settled by Europeans who came to farm the land, and the port developed to serve the Delta and to bring fruit and wood from the Delta and ports upstream on the Paraná river.
Tigre is still an important timber processing port. The “Puerto de Frutos” (fruit port) is now a crafts fair located in the old fruit market by the riverside. The Naval Museum is also nearby.


Antiques shops, riverside restaurants and pubs, the casino and Parque de la Costa, an amusement park and its renowned natural beauty make Tigre a popular tourist destination throughout the year.

Tigre is also the starting point for a visit to the Paraná Delta.
For locals and tourists alike, vintage mahogany commuter launches and motorboats are the favourite way to travel through its web of inter-connecting rivers and streams.
English-style rowing clubs, countless marinas, humble dwellings and elegant mansions from the “Belle Époque”, such as the Tigre Club, are to be seen, as well as small pensions and upscale lodges, restaurants, teahouses and simple picnic sites.

Tigre has, in recent years, seen an influx of people relocating to the city from other parts of Greater Buenos Aires.



*The park of my neighborhood ( the pic is mine) *


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

meaburroperomerio; 

Esta buena la foto  aunque con tanta linda arquitectura podrias haber tratado que entrara un poco màs 

Por cierto, las fotos posteadas directamente desde twitter despuès fallan (porque se rompen los links). Fijate si podes subirladesde tu twitter a un servidor otra vez.

Y trata de resumir la informacion (nadie lee tanta informacion, se resume a lo sumo a cuatro oraciones (y solo cuando toda la info parece lo sufucientemente interesante).

Buena foto, Saludos


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

A mi me gusta la foto de meaburroperomerio, muestra la vida cotidiana del lugar... no todo tienen que ser maravillas naturales o fotos ganadoras de premios internacionales.

A cada foto q no posteas vos le sigue un comentario de reto de tu parte, que molesto ^^

very nice thread btw


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Bonaerense24 said:


> A mi me gusta la foto de meaburroperomerio, muestra la vida cotidiana del lugar... no todo tienen que ser maravillas naturales o fotos ganadoras de premios internacionales.
> 
> A cada foto q no posteas vos le sigue un comentario de reto de tu parte, que molesto ^^
> 
> very nice thread btw



Bonaerense, creo que no has segudo el hilo a diario si pensas así, hno:.

Creo solo haber dado buenos comentarios a las fotos de todos los que postearon, y solo señale cosas como las resoluciones gigantescas de algunas fotos (que no permitian apreciar las fotos), o aconseje que no copien el extracto entero de la enciclopedia del lugar porque ocupa media pagina a las dos fotos y hace menos atractiva la lectura general. Asi como que en lo posible la subiesen a servidores en donde la foto no se pierda en dos dìas porque esta subida de una pagina que se re actualiza.


Pero en algunos casos doy mi opinion critica como cualquiera (no se porque lo llamas "comentario de reto"), para eso se postea ¿no?


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Casabindo* - Jujuy province

This small village is the only place in the country where bullfighting is still practiced.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> This small village is the only place in the country where bullfighting is still practiced.


*I had no idea bullfighting was practice anywhere in this country, 

I didn't even know it HAD BEEN practiced once... lol

Very Spanish...*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Rocky Beaches near Mar del Plata City-Buenos Aires Province*

Rocky shores are the coastal habitats with the most abundant shore life. 

Many beaches in this region are rocky but they are used mostly by locals since tourists from another cities prefer the sandy beaches, which are full of people in summer times.


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

*Volcán Peinado (5741 m.) *-Provincia de Catamarca


*Peinado volcano (5741 m.) *-Catamarca province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

meaburroperomerio said:


> *TIGRE CITY, BUENOS AIRES *
> 
> *The park of my neighborhood ( the pic is mine) *


Nice pic and park. BTW I love your city, one of my favorites I spent several summers of my childhood there, nice architecture and beautiful landscapes and environment. We stayed mostly in one of the houses in the islands do you go there often? 


Baguala, those volcanoes of about 6000 and 6600 metres are amazing, that area is the highest mountain range in the world outside Himalayas Did you know? 


Estoy tratando de buscar una foto de los "seismiles" lo suficientemente completa y de calidad para postear desde hace un tiempo


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

franpunk said:


> meaburroperomerio;
> 
> Esta buena la foto  aunque con tanta linda arquitectura podrias haber tratado que entrara un poco màs
> 
> ...


 Me gusto esa foto en particular, no queria mostrar las casas solas en si sino que preferia mostrar como dice Bonaerense una mañana comun en la Plaza del Barrio.
La foto no esta posteada de twitter, esta posteada de image shack y siempre las postie asi y nunca se rompio el link pero si te referis a que si ya la habia posteado antes y ahora la use otra vez si( si es eso no sabia que se borran) y, lo de la info, puede que sea mucho pero me gusta, la proxima lo hago mas corto, esta vez la dejo asi.

I liked that photo in particular, I didn´t want to show the houses themselves but on whether I preferred to show what Bonaerense said, just one morning as common in my neighborhood´s park. 
The photo wasn´t post on Twitter( i guess), this one was posted in *image shack*, I always use it and never broke the link, but I posted this one before and I used the same one here, if that´s what you´re talking about, and the info, it may be long but I like it, do it the next shorter, this time I leave like this.




franpunk said:


> Nice pic and park. BTW I love your city, one of my favorites I spent several summers of my childhood there, nice architecture and beautiful landscapes and environment. We stayed mostly in one of the houses in the islands *do you go there often? *
> Baguala, those volcanoes of about 6000 and 6600 metres are amazing, that area is the highest mountain range in the world outside Himalayas Did you know?
> 
> 
> Estoy tratando de buscar una foto de los "seismiles" lo suficientemente completa y de calidad para postear desde hace un tiempo


I do, my grandparents and my parents have got a farm/cottage house in the islans.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

meaburroperomerio said:


> The photo wasn´t post on Twitter( i guess), this one was posted in *image shack*, I always use it and never broke the link, but I posted this one before and I used the same one here, if that´s what you´re talking about, and the info, it may be long but I like it, do it the next shorter, this time I leave like this.


Tenes razon pense por la publicidad que la habias posteado de ahi, por eso te aconseje que la subieras a image shack para que no se rompiera el link despuès. 






> I do, my grandparents and my parents have got a farm/cottage house in the islans.


Nice, It was my grandparents house too where I stayed.


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Guys - thank you for sharing! Is Argentina the most developed country in South America?


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

^^No, it's Chile.


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

WladYslaW said:


> Guys - thank you for sharing! Is Argentina the most developed country in South America?


 If we are talking about Human Development Index Chile is the first one in Latin America and Argentina is the second one, but if you´re talking about Gross Domestic Product, Brazil is the first one in South America and Argentina is the second one in South America and the third one in Latin America.


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

So - Argentina is second  Who is the third state?


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

meaburroperomerio said:


> If we are talking about Human Development Index Chile is the first one in Latin America and Argentina is the second one, but if you´re talking about Gross Domestic Product, Brazil is the first one in South America and Argentina is the second one in South America and the third one in Latin America.


I've read HDI but I don't agree with it (in some moment of course), for example Greece is above than Germany :lol: Ukraine is near Armenia.


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

HDI LATIN AMERICA 2009

1> Chile
2> Argentina
3> Uruguay

( Argentina was the first one in HDI 2007/2008)

GDP LATIN AMERICA

1> Brasil
2> Mexico
3> Argentina

Where are you from?


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

meaburroperomerio said:


> HDI LATIN AMERICA 2009
> 
> 1> Chile
> 2> Argentina
> ...


Thanks for this useful information 

I am from Ukraine :banana:


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

My best friend parents are from Ukraine, There´s a big comunity in the Northeast of Argentina, from Germany, Poland and Rusia too.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

WladYslaW said:


> I've read HDI but I don't agree with it (in some moment of course), for example Greece is above than Germany :lol: Ukraine is near Armenia.


A little bit off topic... 

But here it is... 

*These are the Human Development Index (HDI) in recent years in the Americas from 1975 to 2005 (all the UN reports until 2007/2008 report):*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

meaburroperomerio said:


> My best friend parents are from Ukraine, There´s a big comunity in the Northeast of Argentina, from Germany, Poland and Rusia too.



But Germans and Poles are all over Argentina. But Ukraines in particular, settled traditionally mostly in the northeast and now the new immigrants mostly in Buenos Aires (I have many friends from there in my district)


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> HDI LATIN AMERICA 2009
> 
> 1> Chile
> 2> Argentina
> 3> Uruguay


*According to the last REPORT (2007/2008), Argentina was first*

But according to the last pronostic (november, 2008) for the next report (the reposrt is every two years), Chile could have passed Argentine HDI for the first time in history. That country has growth A LOT in development in the last years as you can see in the table.


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

meaburroperomerio said:


> HDI LATIN AMERICA 2009
> 
> 1> Chile
> 2> Argentina
> ...





franpunk said:


> *According to the last REPORT (2007/2008), Argentina was first*
> 
> But according to the last pronostic (november, 2008) for the next report (the reposrt is every two years), Chile could have passed Argentine HDI for the first time in history. That country has growth A LOT in development in the last years as you can see in the table.


You are saying the same thing that I said, right now other reports says that Chile is the first one, that´s why the pronostic to the next report.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Volviendo al tema y si al que posteo anteriormente no le molesta que postee (me gusto su foto tambien)... :cheers:
---------------------------------------

*Rada Tilly-Chubut Province*

Rada Tilly Village (population 6,200), it is the beach resort. 

You can enjoy one of the best landscapes ever in San Jorge Gulf there and is surrounded by great cliffs.

This summary village, is one of the main recreative spots for Comodoro city citizens, and it was founded in 1948.

The Carrovelism World Cup was held twice in the last years in this beach (the wind here makes this beach a perfect spot for that sport).


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

Guaaauuuu, nice place!


PD:I´m not bothered, I´m just saying that you´re comment was redundant.


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

> Baguala, those volcanoes of about 6000 and 6600 metres are amazing, that area is the highest mountain range in the world outside Himalayas Did you know?


Si sabía, están buenísimos, muchos hacen excursiones en 4x4 por ahí... los paisajes son de otro planeta.




> Estoy tratando de buscar una foto de los "seismiles" lo suficientemente completa y de calidad para postear desde hace un tiempo


¿Qué son los "seismiles"? ¿esa zona de volcanes?... tengo varias.


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Una excepción, pongo dos imágenes porque vale la pena, además para comparar la diferencia de la vegetación en otoño y verano.

----------------

*Lago del desierto*-Provincia de Santa Cruz

*Desert lake*-Santa Cruz province


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Capilla del Señor* - Provincia de Buenos Aires

*Chapel of the Lord* - Buenos Aires province

Parade of gauchos during religious festivals. This little town has been declared a National Historical Interest Heritage in 1994 due to it still maintains terraced houses and places full of history.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*It wasn't redundant I think, I added the numbers of the entire American continent too :lol:* 




meaburroperomerio said:


> You are saying the same thing that I said, right now other reports says that Chile is the first one, that´s why the pronostic to the next report.


According to the last REPORT (2007/2008), Argentina was first

But according to the last pronostic (november, 2008) for the next report (the reposrt is every two years), Chile could have passed Argentine HDI for the first time in history. That country has growth A LOT in development in the last years as you can see in the table. 



> You are saying the same thing that I said, right now other reports says that Chile is the first one, that´s why the pronostic to the next report.


*A pronostic is not a report, many things can happen in a year *








Baguala said:


> Una excepción, pongo dos imágenes porque vale la pena, además para comparar la diferencia de la vegetación en otoño y verano.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...



*Lago del desierto looks great in summer and amazing in autumn!*




> Si sabía, están buenísimos, muchos hacen excursiones en 4x4 por ahí... los paisajes son de otro planeta.


yep is a great place for trips, out of this planet






> Estoy tratando de buscar una foto de los "seismiles" lo suficientemente completa y de calidad para postear desde hace un tiempo
> 
> ¿Qué son los "seismiles"? ¿esa zona de volcanes?... tengo varias.


Es como se denomina a la cordillera entera que conforma esos mas de 20 picos que superan los 6000 metros en Catamarca (al menos uno de los que posteaste forma parte de la cordillera)


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

^^It would be better if you don't quote the entire post. You should avoid quote the images.


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Incredible photos!

I love my country.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok since Baguala ask for an exeption and posted two pics, I'll make an exception (just for today) and I'll post two pics .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Gauchos' games-Neuquen Province*

*Gaucho is a term commonly used to describe residents of the Argentine countrysides (mostly occupied by pampas landscapes).

As the North American word cowboy, the term often connotes the 19th century more than the present day.

Then gauchos (people that decided to settle in the "Pampas") made up the majority of the rural population. 

Most of them, participated in the active national campaigns against the indians and herded cows on their countryside cottages as their main economic activities.*
















*Traditional Gauchos' games in Pehuenia Town*















*18th-century gaucho living statue in Buenos Aires downtown*


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Interesante mostrar un poco sobre la vida cotidiana y aspectos culturales de la Argentina. 

--------------
Hago otra excepción porque tengo dos fotos del mismo lugar y las dos valen la pena 



*Tolar Grande*-Provincia de Salta
*Tolar Grande*-Salta province


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

Those pics are stunning!!!


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Los Alerces National Park* - Chubut province

The National Park was created in 1937 in order to protect the largest alerce forest of Argentina. Alerce is one of the longest-living trees in the world; some in the park are around 3,000 years old, with many of them over 1,000 years. It grows very slowly and reaches 200 feet of height.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

mauricio_t86; that pic from the Alerces National Park is beautiful! (it is one of the oldest forest on earth).


And Baguala the different between the red desert lands of that part of Salta province and the green region of that province is amazing!

Talar looks like Mars!


BTW, everyone had its exception, but now let's try to keep the posts with one pic if you agree with it.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Puerto Madero-Buenos Aires City*

*A partial view of Puerto Madero district and some of its continuous skyscraper constructions in Buenos Aires city.*




















It was posted by an Argentine forum member but I don't remember the name (sorry)


----------



## LVM (May 31, 2007)

^^ The construction in PM is just amazing. I can't wait to 2015 when all PM could be finished.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

beautiful landscapes


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

> And Baguala the different between the red desert lands of that part of Salta province and the green region of that province is amazing!


Si, es increíble el contraste en la provincia de Salta, pasás de repente del desierto de la foto a una espesa selva como lo son las yungas. Eso se da porque la humedad que viene del Este se descarga al chocar con las montañas (la llamada lluvia horizontal) y por eso se le llama selva pedemontana.

-------------------

*Cataratas del Iguazú*-Provincia de Misiones

*Iguazú falls*-Misiones province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

LVM said:


> ^^ The construction in PM is just amazing. I can't wait to 2015 when all PM could be finished.


PM in 2015 is going to look amazing, the most beautiful skyscrapers are still being built and most have just started, but by then the entire district will be full of the nicest towers!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Baguala said:


> Si, es increíble el contraste en la provincia de Salta


yep, I usually like wooded areas but in the case of Salta province its reddish desert looks at least as nice as its wooded regions. It looks great!







> *Cataratas del Iguazú*-Provincia de Misiones
> 
> *Iguazú falls*-Misiones province


*Iguazu falls are nice and they are widest waterfall in the world.*


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

*El Palmar National Park *- Entre Ríos province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*El Bolson-Rio Negro Province*

El Bolson village is a melting pot of both histories, myths and legends of the first European colons and the cultural movements of the 1970s, often known broadly as the hippy movement where simple and sustainable living practices are still a way of life.

The area is known for its production of cheeses, smoked trout, artisanal beer, regional chocolates and ice cream, as well as its organic & wildcrafted jams and preserves, particularly sauco berries (Elderberries) amongst others.


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Che fran, el Bolsón está más cerca de la cordillera... 



> Iguazu falls are nice and they are widest waterfall in the world.


Una de las maravillas naturales más imponentes de Argentina, América y el mundo... hay que estar ahí para sentir la inmensidad y exhuberancia, son sencillamente increíbles. Fue declarado Patrimonio Natural de la Humanidad por la UNESCO, son 4 km de saltos, unos 280 en total... todo esto acompañado de una fauna y flora sumamente rica y diversa.


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

*Mar del Plata*-Provincia de Buenos Aires


*Mar del Plata*-Buenos Aires province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

ups tenia un par de fotos para postear de Mardel bue las posteo igual en la proxima pagina :cheers::lol:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Baguala said:


> Una de las maravillas naturales más imponentes de Argentina, América y el mundo... hay que estar ahí para sentir la inmensidad y exhuberancia, son sencillamente increíbles. Fue declarado Patrimonio Natural de la Humanidad por la UNESCO, son 4 km de saltos, unos 280 en total... todo esto acompañado de una fauna y flora sumamente rica y diversa.


Esta nominada para ser una las 7 maravillas naturales del mundo y es finalista (IMO, the best in the American continent), fijate en el sub-foro "Travel & Geography"


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Forests near El Bolson*-Rio Negro Province

*Taken by me a couple of years ago *


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

wow nice shot Mauricio


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Amazing shots! I am looking forward to seeing new pictures from Argentina.


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

*BUENOS AIRES*

 

*BARRIO DE ONCE*


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Che meaburroperomerio, para seguir la línea y armonía del hilo podrías postear con el mismo formato y esquema de todos, es decir el mismo tipo y tamaño de letra para el título, y el mismo mapa para indicar el lugar preciso... y buscar una foto nítida y de calidad donde se aprecie en todo su esplendor lo que se quiera mostrar. La foto no está mal, más allá de la horrorosa medianera mugrienta en primera plana.

Saludos 




WladYslaW said:


> Amazing shots! I am looking forward to seeing new pictures from Argentina.


Thanks


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

*Cataratas del Iguazú*-Provincia de Misiones

*Iguazú falls*-Misiones province


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

Baguala said:


> Che meaburroperomerio, para seguir la línea y armonía del hilo podrías postear con el mismo formato y esquema de todos, es decir el mismo tipo y tamaño de letra para el título, y el mismo mapa para indicar el lugar preciso... y buscar una foto nítida y de calidad donde se aprecie en todo su esplendor lo que se quiera mostrar. La foto no está mal, más allá de la horrorosa medianera mugrienta en primera plana.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...



> Ese mapa nose de donde lo sacaron, no lo consigo y no voy a estar tres horas buscandolo.
> Vi miles de threads y en ninguno te exigen que tengas un tipo o tamaño de letra.
> La foto a mi me gusta, me encantan las medianeras asi y como se ve la mezcla de estilos que tiene Buenos Aires, algo que no solo la hace hermosa sino tambien única.

PD: Ya me tiene medio cansado que por todo lo que se haga en este thread salte alguno a corregir a los demas y decir cuanto pueden o no escribir, de que tamaño tiene que ser la letra, etc, etc, etc. La verdad que es bastante irritante que a todo lo que uno haga le corran atras y le digan que esta mal, no lo digo solo por vos sino por otros foristas tambien, si no les gusta aguantensela y chau.
Y no te molestes en contestar porque ya me canse y no voy a entrar mas, un saludo.


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Che, fue con la mejor onda el comentario. Fue sólo una *sugerencia*, tomála como tal, estás en tu libertad postear como quieras, sólo que desde mi perspectiva y supongo que la de todos los que seguimos el formato del tema, quedaría más armonioso y continuo de la forma que te dije. No cuesta nada... yo también al principio entré igual que vos :lol:,.y opinaba lo mismo pero luego comprendí que es mejor así.

El mapa simplemente lo subís a imageshack... lo copías, indicás el lugar y luego lo subís.

Con respecto a la foto a mi también me gusta, sobretodo porque es un edificio del cual no tenía conocimiento, de hecho hice referencia a que estaba buena la foto, con excepción de la medianera en primera plana. Son gustos, respeto el tuyo y respetame el mío.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Baguala said:


> *Otoño*-Provincia de Santa Cruz
> 
> *Autumn*-Santa cruz province


Amazing!:drool: Me gusta el Otoño! Do you know which species of tree is it? I also love trees!


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^splendid views... :applause:


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

JohnnyMass said:


> Amazing!:drool: Me gusta el Otoño! Do you know which species of tree is it? I also love trees!


^^
Nothofagus pumilio (Lenga Beech or *Lenga*) is a deciduous tree or shrub in the Nothofagaceae family that is native to the southern Andes range, in the temperate forests of Chile and Argentina to Tierra del Fuego, from 35° to 56° South latitude. This tree is in the same genus as the Coihue. It regenerates easily after fires. It grows well in Scotland. The wood has good quality, moderate durable, easy-to-work. It is used in furniture, shingles and construction and sometimes as a substitute for American Black Cherry in the manufacturing of cabinets.


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, in that photo mainly Nothofagus Pumilio (scientific name) better known as "lenga", but in that region also there are arrayanes, coihues, ferns, the caña colihue reeds, ñires, amancayes and others. The trees mainly are of the same genus called Nothofagus, and are related to the forests of New Zeland, and with the oaks (Quercus) and the Fagus genus (hayas). 

I love trees too!!


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Old Patagonian Express "La Trochita"* - Esquel, Chubut Province

This is a 750 mm (2 ft 5+1⁄2 in) narrow gauge railway in Patagonia using steam locomotives. The nickname La Trochita means literally "The Little Narrow Gauge" in Spanish. It is 402 km in length and runs through the foothills of the Andes.
The line is in possession of 22 steam locomotives, 11 Henschel and 11 Baldwins 2-8-2 "Mikado" type locomotives. The locomotives are oil fired and have been in continuous service since its introduction in 1922.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

mauricio_t86 said:


> ^^
> Nothofagus pumilio (Lenga Beech or *Lenga*) is a deciduous tree or shrub in the Nothofagaceae family that is native to the southern Andes range, in the temperate forests of Chile and Argentina to Tierra del Fuego, from 35° to 56° South latitude. This tree is in the same genus as the Coihue. It regenerates easily after fires. It grows well in Scotland. The wood has good quality, moderate durable, easy-to-work. It is used in furniture, shingles and construction and sometimes as a substitute for American Black Cherry in the manufacturing of cabinets.


Gracias, me parecian hayas pero no estava seguro!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Amazing! Me gusta el Otoño! Do you know which species of tree is it? I also love trees!


I love it too!!  Those trees are called _Lengas_ and I think there are more species but i really don't know 
------------------------------

Centenary Ombú

A real symbol of the pampas. This is one of the few native trees that grow in the pampas. It used to be the "best friend" of the gauchos, as it gave shadow to them after long days travelling under the sun.
Ombúes can grow up to 15 metres and they have a wide trunk, but it's discussed if they're a tree, a bush or a herb. 
This is a centenary one, and it's located in an estancia near the town of San Antonio de Areco, in the northwest of Buenos Aires province



















(This pic is from flickr, and it belongs to the user Gernot N)


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Fantástica!:yes:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

mauricio_t86 said:


> *Old Patagonian Express "La Trochita"* - Esquel, Chubut Province
> 
> This is a 750 mm (2 ft 5+1⁄2 in) narrow gauge railway in Patagonia using steam locomotives. The nickname La Trochita means literally "The Little Narrow Gauge" in Spanish. It is 402 km in length and runs through the foothills of the Andes.
> The line is in possession of 22 steam locomotives, 11 Henschel and 11 Baldwins 2-8-2 "Mikado" type locomotives. The locomotives are oil fired and have been in continuous service since its introduction in 1922.


Nice!

The railway is a "National historic monument" for its role in settle the south of Patagonia and its help to populate new towns in its first years. 

It was made internationally famous by the 1978 Paul Theroux famous book titled with its name The Old Patagonian Express, which described it as the railway almost at the end of the world (actually it is one of the southernmost railways in the world).


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Tenemos el mismo gusto en fotos al parecer Mauricio:lol:. Hoy no posteo me tomo un descanso despuès de tantos posteos, más tarde será otro día asi que ahi sí. :lol:


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Muy buena foto la de la trochita Mauricio 

------------------


*Glaciar Perito Moreno*-Provincia de Santa Cruz

*Perito Moreno glacier*-Santa Cruz province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Hanging bridge of Santa Fe City* -Santa Fe Province


----------



## LVM (May 31, 2007)

Baguala said:


> Muy buena foto la de la trochita Mauricio
> 
> ------------------
> 
> ...


 great pic. the lake and the graciar make the photo very clean.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

amazing argentina


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Perdón, apenas lei lo que ponías. Lo retiro.


----------



## LVM (May 31, 2007)

ja! no hay problema guille..

great pic frank!


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

*Embalse Ezequiel Ramos Mexia*-Provincia de Rio Negro y Neuquén


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ :drool: :drool: :drool: simply amazing


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

> Estoy impresionado con las fotos de este thread, parece que el trabajo de la secretaria de turismo es muy flojo porque estoy viendo cosas que nunca habia ni imaginado que existían en Argentina, Uds se tienen que encargar de la secretaria muchachos!


Jajaja, si la verdad es que muchos lugares no se dan a conocer y no se los explota para el turismo, una pena porque el potencial es bien grande, se lo podría aprovechar mucho más de lo que se lo aprovecha y hacer un mejor trabajo al respecto, aunque claro... requiere mucha inversión.




> Aunque no puedo ver tu mapa otra vez no soy yo u otros tienen el mismo problema.....


Yo lo veo, igual a mi me pasa también a veces con el de otros usuarios, a veces se ven y a veces no. Y ellos lo suben a imageshack al igual que yo, quizás sea algo del foro y por momentos.


----------



## inmouchar2 (Jan 17, 2009)

franpunk said:


> OF COURSE BA is flourishing our economy. The country has been growth to almost 9% the last 6 years and we are still growing in the middle of a great crisis in the world, How you called that? :nuts:
> 
> En cuanto a que no este creciendo la ciudad, vivis en Marte?, este año hay una crisis mundial, pero hasta el años pasado el crecimiento era casi comparable al chino! Seguramente todo vuelve a mejorar el año que viene como vienen pronosticando.


Let's just agree to disagree. I think people in Puerto Madero live in a bubble, far removed from the social reality that surrounds the neighbourhood. No, the economy is not flourishing. Statistics are deceiving. For example, Cristina says that from now on, soccer will be "free" for everyone, when in reality, those 600 million are coming from the public coffers, in other words, from people's taxes, which means EVERYONE is paying for it. The point is, things are not always the way politicians and statisticians put it. I do agree with you in that Puerto Madero is flourishing, but the number of people living in shantytowns within the city and all around it has more than doubled in the past few years. So, there's more and more social and economic disparity. In that sense, Argentina is slowly resembling its Latin American neighbours. I think there is a lot of blind patriotism that prevents people from seeing things objectively. There is always a strong desire to compare Buenos Aires to Europe (if you ask me, trying too hard to resemble Europe makes me think that some porteños have an inferiority complex). The comparison might work to some degree in architectural terms, but make no mistake about it, in social and economic terms, there is no comparison. A lot of people were saying that the country was doing great before the crisis of 2001, and you all know what happened then. There is ALWAYS talk that things are changing and that they will get better, yet that never happens for 95% of the population. In fact, there is more insecurity, more robberies, and more murders caused by the use of paco, which is in turn a consequence of poverty. Go to Clarín's website, Saturday 22, and read "Indicador de un deterioro mayor". 
No vivo en Marte, pero tampoco en Argentina. Y sí, sé perfectamente lo que pasa en Argentina. Soy porteño, estuve ahí hace poco, tengo familia allá, amigos, leo los diarios por internet, e incluso mi tema de investigación para la universidad es sobre Argentina. Muy lindo PM, pero a no olvidarse de Villa Soldati, La Boca, Villa Lugano, Liniers, Mataderos, etc. En fin, por lo que vi en el foro, el 99% de los usuarios argentinos va a estar en desacuerdo conmigo, pero de todas formas la intención no es bardear ni generar peleas. Se trata simplemente de una diferencia de opiniones. 
A seguir disfrutando de las fotos que están buenísimas (creo que en eso estamos todos de acuerdo).


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

inmouchar2 said:


> No vivo en Marte, pero tampoco en Argentina. Y sí, sé perfectamente lo que pasa en Argentina. Soy porteño, estuve ahí hace poco, tengo familia allá, amigos, leo los diarios por internet, e incluso mi tema de investigación para la universidad es sobre Argentina.


Mira, hace 40 minutos me estaba matando de risa por las notas de canal 13 (o sea Clarin) con unos amigos y mi familia, no creas lo que te dice Clarin (y te lo dice alguien que trabaja en medios y tienen liceciatura en una carrera afin).


La Boca es un barrio bellisimo igual que otros que nombraste y doy fé porque vivo en uno de ellos. 

En fin, saludos y sigamos con lo que estamos de acuerdo todos. Los numeros de la economia son claros y creo que verifican lo que de verdad se ve en la calle no lo que la agenda de medios basada en "clarin vs Kirchner" dice. 

Sigamos con el tema, lee lo que te mande...





> There is ALWAYS talk that things are changing and that they will get better, yet that never happens for 95% of the population. In fact, there is more insecurity, more robberies, and more murders


*lol well besides the fact you don't live here and YOU WATCH WAY to much news. *

Argentinian crime rate is lower that the one in the US for example(5.20 Argentina, 6.8 US http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate).

And even when is a little higher than decades ago when people "can live with open doors in any neighboorhood day and night" like old people says. It is not such an important problem. It's VERY LOW compared to the years of the crisis.

*As for the economy it has growth at rate of almost 9% for more than 6 years and the crime rate is lower How on earth can you denied THE FACTS?*


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

inmouchar2 said:


> Let's just agree to disagree. I think people in Puerto Madero live in a bubble, far removed from the social reality that surrounds the neighbourhood. No, the economy is not flourishing. Statistics are deceiving. For example, Cristina says that from now on, soccer will be "free" for everyone, when in reality, those 600 million are coming from the public coffers, in other words, from people's taxes, which means EVERYONE is paying for it. The point is, things are not always the way politicians and statisticians put it. I do agree with you in that Puerto Madero is flourishing, but the number of people living in shantytowns within the city and all around it has more than doubled in the past few years. So, there's more and more social and economic disparity. In that sense, Argentina is slowly resembling its Latin American neighbours. I think there is a lot of blind patriotism that prevents people from seeing things objectively. There is always a strong desire to compare Buenos Aires to Europe (if you ask me, trying too hard to resemble Europe makes me think that some porteños have an inferiority complex). The comparison might work to some degree in architectural terms, but make no mistake about it, in social and economic terms, there is no comparison. A lot of people were saying that the country was doing great before the crisis of 2001, and you all know what happened then. There is ALWAYS talk that things are changing and that they will get better, yet that never happens for 95% of the population. In fact, there is more insecurity, more robberies, and more murders caused by the use of paco, which is in turn a consequence of poverty. Go to Clarín's website, Saturday 22, and read "Indicador de un deterioro mayor".
> No vivo en Marte, pero tampoco en Argentina. Y sí, sé perfectamente lo que pasa en Argentina. Soy porteño, estuve ahí hace poco, tengo familia allá, amigos, leo los diarios por internet, e incluso mi tema de investigación para la universidad es sobre Argentina. Muy lindo PM, pero a no olvidarse de Villa Soldati, La Boca, Villa Lugano, Liniers, Mataderos, etc. *En fin, por lo que vi en el foro, el 99% de los usuarios argentinos va a estar en desacuerdo conmigo*, pero de todas formas la intención no es bardear ni generar peleas. Se trata simplemente de una diferencia de opiniones.
> A seguir disfrutando de las fotos que están buenísimas (creo que en eso estamos todos de acuerdo).



No, I actually agree with you. I mean, what you say regarding our economical and political reality (which gets worse everyday, to put it kindly and politely) and Pm being a dull place too. Mucha fascinacion con PM (yo no le encuentro la gracia todavia) aunque la entiendo porque despues de todo es un foro principalmente de rascacielos.

En lo del deseo de parecerse a Europa, creo que se da mas en este foro que en la realidad


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> There is always a strong desire to compare Buenos Aires to Europe The comparison might work to some degree in architectural terms


I can't remember in my hole life a porteño saying that Baires looks like any other city.... LOL That's something tourits and foreigners usually say, NOT PEOPLE FROM HERE EXACTLY! :nuts:





> The comparison might work to some degree in architectural terms


Yep, obviously but that's something that is only interesting for students of architecture and for very few more people NOT FOR THE REST PEOPLE LIVING IN THE CITY :lol:

Besides if there is something that doesn't look like the typical architecture of Buenos Aires is Puerto Madero, which looks more like a mini Dubai :nuts:




> I think people in Puerto Madero live in a bubble, far removed from the social reality that surrounds the neighbourhood


Live in Puerto Madero? Most towers there are offices and towers of companies. The rest public parks and bars, pubs, restaurants, an university and museums LOL. And it has good connections with the rest of the downtown where the life of the city happens. For God's sake is just one block away from the crowdest and social meeting of the city! 




> A lot of people were saying that the country was doing great before the crisis of 2001, and you all know what happened then.


So? The country wasn't growting at 8% at that time, it wasn't growting at all actually :nuts:


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Inmouchar, un tanto pesimista tu manera de ver las cosas. No es lo mismo leer la prensa desde lejos que vivir el día a día. A veces algunos tienen la manía de pintar a la Argentina como Irak un poco más, cuando la realidad es un país en donde se vive relativamente bien hablando en su conjunto, y muy bien en ciertas zonas.
Yo soy del interior y te aseguro que en muchas ciudades del interior la calidad de vida es muy buena. A veces noto una recurrencia por parte de gente que está afuera de criticar excesivamente con tintes de resentimiento.
Lo veo fuera de lugar... no sé si será tu caso precisamente.

Con respecto a Puerto Madero, no creo que valga la pena irse por las ramas con el tema de la desigualdad y caer en análisis políticos, estaría bueno centrarse en el barrio en sí y punto. A mi me gusta, y no me parece eso de que está hecho con materiales baratos, ni tampoco que sea una burbuja ya que cualquiera puede entrar y pasear por allí. Me parece un lugar muy agradable que combina edificios antiguos restaurados con otros modernos, parques, restaurants, en un entorno y con un diseño muy agradable... 

En cuanto a la comparación de Buenos Aires con Europa, no surgió por parte de ningún argentino en este tema, no sé porqué te referís a ello. Yo al menos, y creo que la mayoría de los argentinos no tienen ese deseo que decís.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Baguala said:


> Inmouchar, un tanto pesimista tu manera de ver las cosas. No es lo mismo leer la prensa desde lejos que vivir el día a día. A veces algunos tienen la manía de pintar a la Argentina como Irak un poco más, cuando la realidad es un país en donde se vive relativamente bien hablando en su conjunto, y muy bien en ciertas zonas.
> Yo soy del interior y te aseguro que en muchas ciudades del interior la calidad de vida es muy buena. A veces noto una recurrencia por parte de gente que está afuera de criticar excesivamente con tintes de resentimiento.
> Lo veo fuera de lugar... no sé si será tu caso precisamente.
> 
> ...


Of course I agree with all you've said Baguala. 

Besides said you don't like skyscrapers in a site about skyscrapers because you think "they are not equal to neighborhooods of commie blocks (like Lugano, Solati and the other couple of BA neighborhoods he named is a little bit ridiculous :nuts


Look, Argentina in Human development index hasn't had the standars of western europe for like 5 decades now.

But today, if you look at countries with similar HDI to Argentina (like Croatia, Chile, Poland) they have plenty of similar nice developments in their main cities andthey don't have a lot of people philosophizing and criticizing everything all the time (that's an Argentine sport and we haven't been very sucessful with it). 


And again I agree with Baguala and Wrath the people of Buenos Aires hardly compare its city with any other (but tourist do it like all the time), aren't argentines known for its egocentricity to begin with? :lol:


----------



## 滴嘎儿 (Aug 27, 2009)

beautiful pic 




............


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Bueno volvamos al temas y demos por terminada esta charla, para eso esta el quincho. 



> ja! no hay problema guille..
> 
> great pic frank!


Thanks LMV :cheers:

Otra vez posteo algunas más que saque de Salta 

Buena foto Bagu 

Lo de las fallas en imageshack creo que pueden ser de ahi, hace un rato si se veia otra vez. ¿Las mismas las ves siempre? :nuts:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Cerro Otto*-Rio Negro Province


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

> ¿Las mismas las ves siempre?


A veces se ven y a veces no los mapitas, pero rara vez no se ve, es inusual.


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

*Ciudad de Rosario*-Provincia de Santa Fé

*Rosario city*-Santa Fé province


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

Mas que blanco ala blanco rosario.. Buena foto, está bueno Rosario pero le faltarán parques? La de cerro otto mmm... no creo que le haga justicia esa foto a cerro Otto franpunk ;-)


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Puerto Fueguino*-Tierra del Fuego Province


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

buena foto de usuahia!


----------



## lilyyin99 (Aug 28, 2009)

:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

meaburroperomerio said:


> > Ese mapa nose de donde lo sacaron, no lo consigo y no voy a estar tres horas buscandolo.
> > Vi miles de threads y en ninguno te exigen que tengas un tipo o tamaño de letra.
> > La foto a mi me gusta, me encantan las medianeras asi y como se ve la mezcla de estilos que tiene Buenos Aires, algo que no solo la hace hermosa sino tambien única.
> 
> ...


Estoy de acuerdo con vos , este es un foro publico y cada cual puede postear como quiera. No nos podemos someter al gusto de alguien en particular.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Gracias Pirufio. Bueno me gusto esta toma creo que ya postearon el mismo lugar hace muchooos meses pero no se apreciaba bien ni se apreciaban los alrededores como acá. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*La Plata City*-Buenos Aires Province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Falls from glaciers*-Rio Negro Province


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ It is a really awesome photo


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

The photo of La Plata is amazing!! and the glaciers too...
-----------

Chapelco Ski Resort

Located in the south of Neuquen province, 19 km. from the town of San Martin de los Andes


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

very very nice pics, beautiful argentina


greetings from serbian


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice ski resort


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

*Valle de la luna*-Provincia de San Juan

*Moon Valley*-San Juan province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Merlo*-San Luis Province

Merlo, with a population of 11,159 is the third largest district in population in San Luis province. 

It has a microclimate that is among the most remarkable in the world along with those in Canarias Islands, Lenk in Switzerland and some areas at the California coast. It's considered the third largest microclimate in the world.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ It is a really awesome photo





romanyo said:


> The photo of La Plata is amazing!! and the glaciers too...






Mrle said:


> very very nice pics, beautiful argentina
> 
> 
> greetings from serbian



*thanks!*




corredor06 said:


> very nice ski resort


It is a great ski resort!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Buena foto Baguala y Chapelco es muy lindo!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Ensenada*-Buenos aires Province

Ensenada is a town and port, located around the Ensenada de Barragán (Barragan's Bay).


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

*wow!!!!*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ It was a great photo, no doubt


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Sagrado Corazón Church in Cordoba City*-Cordoba Province

Front of the neo-Gothic church of Cordoba city built in 1925 and designed by Augusto Ferrari.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Pulmari*-Neuquen Province


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

Excelente el thread! Muy bien pensado para ir mostrando lugares de todo el territorio. Que lindo país jaja.



Posteo una foto que todavía no puse en ningún thread...

*
Sierra de la Ventana - Provincia de Buenos Aires*

*Window Hills - Buenos Aires province*




















Me encantó ese lugar!

I love that place!


*PD: Why "window"??? :*








:lol:


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

franpunk said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *La Plata City*-Buenos Aires Province


Muy buena foto de La Plata!!



franpunk said:


> *Falls from glaciers*-Santa Cruz Province


Esta está increíble!!!!  Quiero ir ahí!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Jaguar, your shot is really nice. I like Sierra de la Ventana too.

*Hills in Buenos Aires province are really rare. Since the terrain consist mostly of countryside, plain fields and forests. 

This locality is known as "Sierra de la Ventana" (literally: Hill of the window) because of is hills around the fields and particulary for its highest hill and is natural formation on top of it, in shape of "window". *


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

^^beautiful scenes! very educational post.


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

Las sierras con nieve no le envidian nada a la cordillera! jaja. Al menos a mi me encantó la zona cuando fui este invierno, aunque me perdí por tres días de diferencia la nieve. (de todas formas si me quedaba a la nieve con la tremenda tormenta que fue y con todas las rutas bloqueadas no salía de ahí ni en una semana jaja). Conste que estuve antes en Bariloche y alrededores dos veces, Mendoza y San Rafael, y estas sierras me enamoraron.

Por cierto, no tenía ni idea de como llamar a las sierras en inglés xD.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

jajaja lo tradujiste bien Jaguar, yo tambien prefiero el invierno. BTW, you're a fine photographer .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ranelagh*-Buenos Aires Province

Ranelagh is a district of the rural department of Berazategui in the north of Buenos Aires province.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

franpunk said:


> *Falls from glaciers*-Santa Cruz Province


That waterfall is in Chile I'm afraid.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queulat_National_Park


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

MoreOrLess said:


> That waterfall is in Chile I'm afraid.



Really? Oh the person who posted on flickr wrote it was in the Argentine Patagonia, I guess the border around there are quite undefined. :lol:

*Anyway, to be sure I edited for two pics of waterfalls with glaciers from definitely the Argentine south. :cheers:*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*There, this is more in Center Argentina*



franpunk said:


> *Falls from glaciers*-Rio Negro Province


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

Lago Argentino (Argentine Lake)****-Santa Cruz Province


----------



## tresher (Sep 6, 2009)

excelentes fotos frankpunk!!!

segui asi! :banana:


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

Lago Argentino (Argentine Lake)-Santa Cruz Province 










^^Icebergs in Lago Argentino (Argentine Lake) 

The cruisers across the Lago Argentino and between the blue icebergs... look so tiny!, you can get an idea of their sizes from that point of view


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

ARGENTINA-Cordoba province 










localidad de la falda 

hotel eden:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*IS JUST A PIC A DAY!!!

Podrias editar tu post?*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

corsario albiceleste said:


> Lago Argentino (Argentine Lake)-Santa Cruz Province
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Nice!*

*Another Iceberg of the huge Lake Argentino*

*I've never seen such clear glacial ice -- especially illuminated with back light like this. On top of that I love the texture of this ice chipped like an ancient stone tool.*


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

mg: this cant be real!!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

pirufioxxx said:


> mg: this cant be real!!!


oh, it is... that lake and its icebergs are unbelievable, I want a house like that one over that lake :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Dinosaur Valley*-Neuquen Province

Dinosaur Valley located in the east of Neuquen province, is one of the most important geologic sites on earth. 

This is the place where Ruben Carolini in 1993 found the Giganotosaurus Carolinii, the biggest carnivorous dinosaur ever found in the world.

Here Lieto Tessone also found the Rebbachisaurus Tessonei and the Argentinosaurus Huinculensis, the two biggest dinosaurs ever found in the world. 

It is a perfect place to practice different activities like fishing, sailing, camping, visit the museum with dinosaurs remains or see millions years old dinosaurs footprints on the coast. 

The museum is the main attraction of El Chocon, the small village near the valley (population 1,000).

The region has been declared of interest by the UNESCO and a National Monument in 1997. 


Two pics just for today


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

tresher said:


> excelentes fotos frankpunk!!!
> 
> segui asi! :banana:


Thanks


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

corsario albiceleste said:


> ARGENTINA-Cordoba province
> localidad de la falda
> hotel eden:



Another pic of that place

*Eden Hotel of La Falda-Cordoba Province*

La Falda actually developed as a new town from the contruction La Falda railway station and the construction of this hotel in the green hills of northern Cordoba.

At that time (1895 onwards) Europe was suffering a severe tuberculosis epidemics; it is said that mortality rate was at that time very high, and the valley, where La Falda is located, was considered to be (and still is) one of the three best climates in the world for recovering from respiratory diseases. The idea was not to build a convalescence home for the sick, but rather a place where people could strengthen their defenses against this mortal disease, since at that time there was no vaccine or shot against tuberculosis. 

Walter e Ida Eichhorn constructed the Eden hotel in a very short period of time (they started the construction in 1897 and inaugurated it the next year). 
The splendor years of the Eden hotel lasted from 1914 to 1945, during which period personalities like the Prince of Savoia, the Prince of Wales and Albert Einstein, amongst others, stayed at the Eden hotel, apart from many Presidents, Governors, artists from all over the world, including famous poet Ruben Darío. 

In the archives of the Eden hotel there are letters from Hitler, and even from the CIA suggesting he could have stayed there. However, nobody would dare to assure that Hitler came over here, although he was a close friend of the owners. 

Today, the old hotel is under extensive reformations.


















pic from flickr user "gloria"


----------



## tresher (Sep 6, 2009)

noo...

esta foto es ALUCINANTE..

hermosas fotos!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lago Queñi-Neuquen Province*


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

amazing


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

pirufioxxx said:


> amazing


Thanks!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Menendez-Tierra del Fuego*

One of the 27 districts in the province

Two pics for today


----------



## jereser (Mar 20, 2009)

exellent photos of Argentina, i loved the last photos


----------



## tresher (Sep 6, 2009)

muy buenas fotos.... 

que paz inspira...!


----------



## tresher (Sep 6, 2009)

Ciudad de Tigre - Puerto Fluvial

Provincia de Buenos Aires...

taken by me


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> Ciudad de Tigre - Puerto Fluvial
> 
> Provincia de Buenos Aires...
> 
> taken by me


Nice pic tresher! :cheers:


----------



## tresher (Sep 6, 2009)

franpunk said:


> Nice pic tresher! :cheers:



thanks


----------



## tresher (Sep 6, 2009)

davis cup stadium "Mary Terán de Weiss"

buenos aires

taken by me...


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

*San Juan river* - homonymous province.


----------



## Argentec (Sep 12, 2009)

como siempre, buenas fotos tresher!:banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos indeed


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

Camino al Mirador del Sol, Merlo, San Luis.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

emi, me gustaba màs la otra foto, simplemente te 
aconseje que señales tu autoria y lo de los numeros rojos de la fecha q ensuciaban un poco la foto al costado :gossip:


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

La verdad, la cambie porque no tenía ganas de editarla y volverla a subir a imageshack donde estaba de antes que la posteara acá. Te dejo el link y si tenés ganas bajala, editala y posteala vos (No es mía)
Imagen


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Uruguay River through Misiones forests-Misiones Province*

The river through Santa Rita district and town


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

^^Estas seguro que eso es Entre Rios???

Si me equivoco y efectivamente es el Rio Uruguay pido discuplas por mi ignorancia, pero me llama la atencion porque segun tengo entendido Entre Rios es una provincia completamente llana, ahi en cambio en la imagen se ven sierras o lo que parece ser un valle...


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

^^Yo también dudo que sea Entre Ríos, Andrea... puede llegar a ser el río Uruguay pero en Misiones. Saludos


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice pictures.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Es Misiones efectivamente, tengo las fotos del rio en ambas provincias y me equivoque al postearlas :nuts:

Ahí lo edite y de paso me fije otra foto que me gustaba màs del mismo lugar, ambas son desde la Ruta 2 desde los miradores en Santa Rita y alrededores :cheers:


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ those last pics are awesome! me encanta recorrer esta emblemática ruta.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Ruta 40 (National Route 40) V-*Several provinces

My final post about this route .



















Here it goes up to 5,000 m (16,404 ft) above sea level.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very scenic routes


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Partial skyline of Rosario City*-Santa Fe Province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

donaire said:


> ^^ Muy buena tu idea. Te felicito por tanta dedicación


Gracias Donaire



Libertango said:


> WOW; that 2nd last picture, of the lady taking the pic of the mountains from the road, looks almost UNreal!
> 
> I have relations in Argentina; I should really take advantage and visit sometime; the place looks AMAZING. Thanks for all the pics.



Thanks Libertango. That place is in Fitz Roy district in Santa Cruz province near the Glacier National Park, the mountain range is in the National Park. The place is the second largest National Park in Argentina and was declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO. 

*Its name refers to the giant ice field in the Andes range that feeds almost 50 glaciers in the park. The ice cap is the largest outside of Antarctica and Greenland.* 

There are two touristic towns near the park to visit it, El Chalten (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=34583122) and Calafate (last pic near Calafate: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=729418&page=46).




corredor06 said:


> very scenic routes


Thanks , but it's is just one route. :lol:


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## tresher (Sep 6, 2009)

nice photos !!!


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

great photos!!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Puerto Norte in Rosario city*-Santa Fe Province

This is the first part and highrises of a larger development area of Rosario called Puerto Norte (North Port). 

Puerto Norte was an old port and waterfront area with abandoned docklands and industrial plants.

The renovated Puerto Norte, located right on the most pronounced river bend, to the north of the city, will host renovated docklands, skyscrapers, public squares, a new shopping district, and new streets. 

_This pic of the area is a little bit old, most towers here are almost finished now and new ones are under construction, but I liked the shot because you can see the constrast between the countryside and the riverfront of this area of the city._


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lake district*-Rio Negro Province

Frozen lakes in the Lake district, taken by SCC user PatriciaSB.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks pirufioxxx and tresher!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Olivos City*-Buenos Aires Province

Olivos is a small city (population 75,000) in the north of the province.

The city is bordered on the east by the shores of the Río de la Plata and is the site of the official residence of the President of Argentina (the name of this compound is Quinta Presidencial de Olivos).

The early settlement was a well-known stop along the Buenos Aires-Córdoba trade route for much of the 18th century, the first settlers began cultivating olive trees around 1720 and the spot was officially named Olivos (olives) on 19 February 1770.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Excelentes fotos todas. Me encanto la primera de Rosario, ese skyline es de la zona de Barrio Martin y Parque Nacional a la Bandera.
Saludosss :cheers:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

I love southern Argentina.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*La Serena*-Buenos Aires Province











two pics :cheers:


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Gustavo-cabj said:


> *Paso San Francisco, Laguna Verde*


El Paso San Francisco es un paso internacional entre Argentina y Chile y está localizado en la provincia de Catamarca pero si la Laguna Verde de la fotografía es la que está próxima al paso internacional, está íntegramente en territorio chileno; la confusión se debe a que hay varias "Lagunas Verdes" en el Altiplano/Puna tanto de Chile como de Bolivia y Argentina... en los 3 países se usaron los mismos nombres para las lagunas porque es evidente que otro nombre no le podían poner a lagunas con tan intensa y llamativa coloración verde en medio del desierto...

La Laguna Verde de Argentina está localizada un poco más al Sur del Paso San Francisco, al pie del Monte Pissis (Que está íntegramente en territorio argentino); al lugar se lo llama "Salina de la Laguna Verde" y creo que hay varias formaciones lacustres, pero son 3 o 4 las más grandes, una es de color turqueza muy intenso se llama "Laguna Azul" tiene el color de las aguas del caribe... y obviamente la otra laguna importante es la mismisima "Laguna Verde"

Estas son las argentinas...

Laguna Azul



















Laguna Verde 










No hay muchas fotos disponibles en internet, pareciera ser que es un lugar muy poco promocionado en Argentina pero por lo que se ve parece un lugar increíble...

En las fotos parecen más chicas que la de Chile pero depende de la toma... las de argentina parecen ser grandes, incluso en los mapas que me fijé figuran como más grandes que la de Chile... pero bueh... no se... habría que ver imágenes satelitales y no tengo Google Earth instalado... 

Disculpen si subí 3 pero fue para corregir el error...


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

wow that place looks like the moon with water! :nuts:

^^ That's here:











Por favor, en otra ocasion no olvides tratar de seguir las reglas del hilo


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Happy Day of the Americas!*

The countries in the New World and some countries elsewhere celebrate today the anniversary of Christopher Columbus's arrival in America, which occurred on October 12, 1492 in the Julian calendar and October 21, 1492 in the modern Gregorian calendar, as an official holiday. 

The day is celebrated as Día de Colon or Columbus Day and Día de las Américas or Day of the Americas.

*Monument in Buenos Aires commemorating the centenary of Argentina, given to Argentina by the people of Italy and the Italian diaspora to represent the friendship between the two countries in 1910.*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Nice Monument to Columbus indeed*, I walk there everyday 


Feliz dìa a toda America!!!!! :cheers:

Happy day of the Americas everybody!!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nando_ros said:


> Excelentes fotos todas. Me encanto la primera de Rosario, ese skyline es de la zona de Barrio Martin y Parque Nacional a la Bandera.
> Saludosss :cheers:


Gracias Nando, me alegro que te gusten.




corredor06 said:


> I love southern Argentina.



It's really great, the places of the south are really breathtaking


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

*LAGO ARGENTINO - GLACIAR PERITO MORENO (RIGHT) - GLACIAR AMEGHINO (LEFT)*​
Los Glaciares National Park - Santa Cruz - Argentina​


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous photos!!! Very nice thread!!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

The glaciers look great from the air!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Mocona Falls-Misiones Province*

The Mocona Falls, is one of the wonders of the province, a geological fault where the Uruguay river and six more rivers meet, *forming a three kilometer long canyon with falls of water parallel to its bank, different from a regular waterfall, which falls transversally*, being up to 20 meters high, and 120 meters deep. 

Unlike to what usually happens when the bends in the water meet the natural obstacles that they must cross, they erode them and form perpendicular falls to their courses; in this case the river runs parallel over the plateau of the hill all throughout the course and falls by the side.

It is located 340 km. away from Posadas City and is considered a Provincial Park.


two pics for today


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Moreno-Rio Negro Province*


----------



## inmouchar2 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow!!  That pic of Moreno is beautiful! It looks so... "tidy".


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing place! :drool:


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

Although those yellow flowers cause me allergies, I love them.
Moconá is stunning.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Moreno II-Rio Negro Province*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*San Telmo Antique Market-Buenos Aires Province*

San Telmo Antique Market and Street fair.


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

estos fueron los dos sitios mas magicos en mi periplo por argentina, y ambos para mi son simplemente inigualables..


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*El Jumeal Dam and Catamarca City-Catamarca Province*

The dam and the city in the background


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

franpunk said:


> *Moreno-Rio Negro Province*



Simply amazing.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Tucuman City-Tucuman Province*

Streets of Tucuman City, the capital city of the smallest Argentine province.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Amazing pics of Mocona falls in Misiones!!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Pierre Auger Observatory-Mendoza Province*

*The Pierre Auger Observatory is the largest ultra-high energy cosmic ray detector in the world. *It is located on the vast plain of Pampa Amarilla, near the town of Malargüe. 

*Unique in its type, the international observatory is designed to study the highest energy particles in the Universe.*

These high energy particles have an estimated arrival rate of just 1 per km2 per century, therefore *the Auger Observatory has created a detection area the size of 4.200 km² in order to record a large number of these events*. 

The observatory consist of 1600 water tanks (water Cherenkov Detectors) distributed over 3,000 km2 (similar to the Haverah Park experiment) overseen by four atmospheric fluorescence detectors similar to the High Resolution Fly's Eye.

The Pierre Auger Observatory is unique in that it is the first experiment that combines both ground and fluorescence detectors at the same site thus allowing cross-calibration and reduction of systematic effects that may be peculiar to each technique.


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

*Lago del fuerte Tandil city Buenos Aires province*


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

Que fotos por dios que están subiendo, me saco el sombrero.. La de Río Negro, no se puede creer.


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

Buenos Aires.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

GustavoCba said:


> Que fotos por dios que están subiendo, me saco el sombrero.. La de Río Negro, no se puede creer.



Gracias Gustavo. And thanks Mauricio, inmouchar, tonyssa, geoce and vagamundos.

Nice pics geoce, gustavo and vagamundos


----------



## Rakkata (Mar 31, 2009)

Hermosas fotos, la de Moreno es impresionantemente hermosa.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Mar del Plata Coast*-Buenos Aires Province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

pirufioxxx said:


> madryn conozco, si fui a madryin! es hermoso


Así es, muy lindo. :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lago Verde*-Chubut Province


----------



## Rakkata (Mar 31, 2009)

^^:shocked: Que hermoso paisaje!!!!! franpunk las fotos son tuyas??


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Raco*-Tucuman Province

Raco is a small town 55 kilometres from Tucuman city. It is best known for its cheeses and its green hills.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Rakkata said:


> ^^:shocked: Que hermoso paisaje!!!!! franpunk las fotos son tuyas??


Gracias, es un lugar hermoso.

Solo un par de fotos son mias, el resto de amigos, foriistas de aca y otros foros, flickr y panoramio. De paso le respondo a fedes9000 que creo que me habia preguntado y no le respondi.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Parana River in Parana City-*Entre Rios Province


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

wow that city looks amazing


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lenga's Woods-*Neuquen Province

Lenga's Forests grow in areas with low temperatures and abundant snow; it tolerates temperatures -30 °C (-22 °F) and lower, and frosts all seasons of the year.

In southern Patagonia it grows to a height of up to 30 m (100 ft), is a deciduous tree or shrub in the Nothofagaceae family that is native to the Patagonia. 











two pics for today


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks pirufoxx, Parana has the charm of a small city and a nice natural scenery too. :cheers


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*That beauty Lago Verde in Chubut. Regards.*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Lihue Calel National Park

Located in the south of La Pampa province, in the centre of Argentina.
It's name, in an indigenous idiom, means "Sierras de la Vida" (Hills of Life)
As you see the photo was taken by a very good photographer!


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ lovely pic!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Araucaria's Woods-*Neuquen Province

*Araucaria and Wollemia are all derived from the Antarctic flora and distributed largely in the southern hemisphere. By far the greatest diversity is in Australia, Argentina, New Zealand and Chile*























*Patagonian Fox*


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

great pics!! :banana:

.. I think those aren't lengas.. they are araucarias


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

romanyo said:


> great pics!! :banana:
> 
> .. I think those aren't lengas.. they are araucarias


^^ I agree.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

mauricio_t86 said:


> ^^ I agree.


Thanks.

*Well the araucaria and lenga forests are in the same region. I added some info about araucarias now :cheers:*


----------



## Rakkata (Mar 31, 2009)

Excelente fotos!!! Hermosisimas sin dudas-


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

great pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

franpunk said:


> *Lago Verde*-Chubut Province


Really great place, around the lake


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Cañon del Ocre (Ocre Canyon)*-La Rioja Province


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice bat, I mean lanscape.


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

*Sierras de las Quijadas - San Luis*


----------



## Federi (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tierra del fuego - Ushuaia*

I took this from panoramio, the photographer say this

Night in Ushuaia in Tierra del Fuego, Argentina. At midsummer the days are long and it doesn't really get dark at night.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

I would like to visit Ushuaia in the winter.


----------



## fiona123 (Nov 3, 2009)

one person can post one photo one day,but I can gather many.Thank you.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Federi said:


> *Tierra del fuego - Ushuaia*
> 
> I took this from panoramio, the photographer say this
> 
> *Night in Ushuaia in Tierra del Fuego, Argentina. At midsummer the days are long and it doesn't really get dark at night*.


Exactly, that's because of its nearness to the pole.

In midsummer it doesn't really get dark at night and in midwinter it doesn't really get light at day. :nuts:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Onelli Glacier and lake*-Santa Cruz Province


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^ Great!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

dutchmaster said:


> ^ Great!


Thanks

Yes, Corredor, you should visit Ushuaia. It is a great city indeed and the nearest city to the white and forgotten continent, Antarctica :cheers:


----------



## Rakkata (Mar 31, 2009)

Disculpen si piensan que soy un spam. Peor no hay otra cosa que decir que son hermosas las fotos y hermosa la Argentina-


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Miramar Coast*-Buenos Aires Province

*Taken by SCC forum member, "mzn"*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*The Pampas, Santa Fe Province*


Pampa - Santa Fe, Argentina by Claudio.Ar, en Flickr


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pic of your province nando :cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

franpunk said:


> *Lago Verde*-Chubut Province


So nice. Beautiful Argentina.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

franpunk said:


> nice pic of your province nando :cheers:



Gracias franpunk... me alegra que te haya gustado!! 
Saludosss


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Pringles*-Buenos Aires Province

*The endless fields of the Argentine Pampas in the town of Pringles. *


----------



## Diegote (Mar 8, 2008)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires city.*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Diego deberias mencionar q la foto es propia, no seas humilde... sos un gran fotografo.


^^ *Your pic and all the pics in your flickr are nice Diego, you're a great photographer  *


----------



## Federi (Oct 30, 2009)

franpunk said:


> *Pringles*-Buenos Aires Province
> 
> *The endless fields of the Argentine Pampas in the town of Pringles. *


this is snow? nice pic :cheers:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Que buenas fotos de todos esos bellos lugares. kay:


----------



## Gustavo-cabj (Oct 17, 2006)

*Colon Theater, Buenos Aires City*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Federi said:


> this is snow?


Of course! :nuts::lol:




Federi said:


> nice pic :cheers:


Thanks! 






> Colon Theater, Buenos Aires City



*The Colon Theatre is really nice and is outstanding among opera houses because of its acoustics, considered as the best in Lyric Music (and second in symphonic music)*


----------



## Gustavo-cabj (Oct 17, 2006)

*National Congress, Buenos Aires*


----------



## Gustavo-cabj (Oct 17, 2006)

Me permito hacer una sola exepciòn y colocar nevamente la foto de Teatro Colòn. El motivo es que quizàs mucha gente no lo vea por ser la ùltima foto de la pàgina anterior y la foto es simplemente imperdible.

Disculpen

*Colon Theater, Buenos Aires*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome updated new photos, like this one:


Gustavo-cabj said:


> *National Congress, Buenos Aires*


----------



## Gustavo-cabj (Oct 17, 2006)

Πολύ ευχαριστίες Christos:banana:

Αγαθό αντίο


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Excelentes fotos!!!!


----------



## Diegote (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice!!! amazing capture!!!




franpunk said:


> Diego deberias mencionar q la foto es propia, no seas humilde...


Thanks!!! 
Gracias Fran, en lo que se pueda contribuiré con el hilo, está buenísimo y recién lo descubro


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Ya no se postean fotos?


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*San Martín Square in La Plata City*-Buenos Aires Province


















Pic taken by flickr user Diego A. Marino 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/donde_se_esconde_el_sol/


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Diegote said:


> Very nice!!! amazing capture!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me alegra que te guste Diego 




Dragon-T said:


> Ya no se postean fotos?


q exagerado Dragon! Solo no postee un día! :lol:


----------



## Diegote (Mar 8, 2008)

Magnífica esta última foto! hasta se aprecia la catedral! los tonos de las luces... increibles!


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

*Chaltén/Fitz Roy - El Chaltén - Santa Cruz
*

















I think this is the best looking mountain in the whole world! 

Thanx God!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> Magnífica esta última foto!


Thanks Diegote! 




almagestos said:


> I think this is the best looking mountain in the whole world!
> 
> Thanx God!


It's an amazing place indeed :cheers:


----------



## Diegote (Mar 8, 2008)

:shocked:

Amazing the Chaiten´s mountains!

Cuanto desconozco de mi propio país!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Los Molinos Dam*-Cordoba Province



























Pics taken by flickr users Christian Venturini and Melu&Rogi


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

Beautyful pics 

Villa La Angostura - Province of Neuquen..


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

> Empezado por *Franpunk*
> q exagerado Dragon! Solo no postee un día!


Era para tocarte el orgullo ,solamente, Andrea. 




Aloy Concept said:


> Beautyful pics
> 
> Villa La Angostura - Province of Neuquen..


Aloy ,te van a retar por no insertar un mapa indicando donde queda el lugar que muestras en la foto. y... yo la voy a apoyar! :lol:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> Era para tocarte el orgullo ,solamente, Andrea.


:lol:



Dragon-T said:


> Aloy ,te van a retar por no insertar un mapa indicando donde queda el lugar que muestras en la foto. y... yo la voy a apoyar! :lol:



jajaja Aloy por el momento solo te voy a recomendar la "i" . Cuando puedas usa el mapa...


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*La Rioja *-La Rioja Province

*The small city of La Rioja was founded in 1591. It's a typical winegrower town and one of the most typically Iberian in architecture in the country.*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^

Me encanta, no podía ser de otra forma, jeje.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Iptucci said:


> ^
> 
> Me encanta, no podía ser de otra forma, jeje.


Gracias Iptucci a mi tambien me gusta :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lacar Department*-Neuquen Province


----------



## Diegote (Mar 8, 2008)

Impressive reflex!
The place is amazing!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lago Argentino Department*-Santa Cruz Province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Diegote said:


> Impressive reflex!
> The place is amazing!


Thanks Diegote :cheers:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Muy bonitos paisajes, kay:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

JC. SAMPERZ said:


> Muy bonitos paisajes, kay:


Gracias, me alegra que te gusten :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Glaciers of the Patagonian Ice Field*-Santa Cruz Province

*The Patagonian Ice Field (Spanish: Hielos Continentales or Campo de Hielo Sur), located at the Patagonic Andes, is the second largest contiguous extrapolar extent of ice (ice field) in the world. 

It is the bigger of two remnant parts of the Patagonian Ice Sheet, which covered all of southern Argentina during the Last glacial period.*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Lindas paisagens!


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice shots.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Suburbs of Mendoza City and Andes Range*-Mendoza Province

Taken by a SCC forum member


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> Lindas paisagens!


Obrigado :cheers:



mauricio_t86 said:


> Nice shots.


Gracias


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, nice shots


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Sunflower fields*-Cordoba Province

*Argentina was traditionally the largest sunflower seed producer in the world. Today is the second after Russia. *

So these scenes are very common all over the countryside and the fields of the pampas when you're driving through many Argentine highways.


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow thats nice, i love driving through the endless fields on pampas


----------



## verito_dt (Dec 10, 2009)

BARILOCHE 2009









hola que tal.. soy nueva aca, soy de busnos aires.. y estube viendo las fotos que subieron la verdad que son geniales.. un beso a todos y sigan subiendo mas fotos:banana:


----------



## verito_dt (Dec 10, 2009)

MEndoza-Puente del inca


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Verito buenas fotos... Pero es UNA por DIA.... salvo excepciones especificas alguna vez... pero regularmente una por dia... :cheers:


----------



## pirufioxxx (Aug 4, 2009)

franpunk said:


> Verito buenas fotos... Pero es UNA por DIA.... salvo excepciones especificas alguna vez... pero regularmente una por dia... :cheers:


claro las excepciones solo para vos


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

pirufioxxx said:


> claro las excepciones solo para vos


jajaja q malo piruffioxx... :lol:

Cualquiera puede hacer excepciones pero solo cuando quieran mostrar varios aspectos d eun lugar de vez en cuando a veces me paso un hora decidiendo entre dos fotos de un lugar para cumplir la regla.... 


Además lo digo para que no pase lo que paso mas de una vez que hubo forista nuevos no entedieron el hilo y pusieron hasta 20 fotos seguidas... como veras cuando un forista que se que sabe de que va el hilo postea dos alguna vez no digo nada... todos pueden hacerlo de vez en cuando (es mas ahora me ofendi y voy a postear dos o tres en el proximo jaja :lol.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*National Tango Day, December 11th*

December 11 is a special day each year in Argentina. It is the Official Day of the Tango. "el Dia Nacional del Tango".

*In 2009, the Tango was declared part of the world's cultural heritage by the United Nations. *

On December 11th in 1890 Carlos Gardel was born in Toulouse and two years later he would arrive to Argentina as the only companion of his single mother. The same day, when Gardel was turning nine, Julio de Caro, son of Italian immigrants and musicians, was born in the neighbourhood of Balvanera. Since 1977, on December 11th Tango Day is celebrated.

De Caro and Gardel made acquaintance with the tango in a time when it was changing, mutating from its more primitive form into the “new wave” of composers like Firpo and Arolas, pioneers of modern tango

Tango was born in Argentina toward the end of the XIX century. It must be said that turn-of-the-century Buenos Aires was an expanding city with an enormous demographic growth rate, sustained above all by emigration originating in several European countries. Spaniards, Italians, French, Germans, Polishs, Slavs and Jews among others were part of this migratory current towards Argentina. Those who lived there, European immigrants and some disadvantaged porteños (born in Buenos Aires) made up a new social class.

Perhaps as a way of identifying themselves as a group and of feeling they belonged in their new home, they began to create cultural expressions derived from this mixture. This was the start of tango, characterized by its extremely closed codes, which were only accessible to the working classes. The society into which tango was born listened and danced to polkas, mazurkas, havaneras, and waltz.

Somebody said: -Tango is something else than a soft wave turned into music, it is the deepest dance in the world -, and he who spoke these words was not Argentine. The truth is that it must be acknowledged that it represents the last step in the universal dance evolution as regards dances of mixed couples. What started with dance was eventually coming of age in the expert hands of great men, who, inspired in the popular melting pot, captured the richest part of the Argentine culture in their compositions. Themes always refer to the ordinary man and his problems, the city and memories. Thus, tango becomes a portrayal of Buenos Aires and its people. For this reason, undoubtedly, since the best of the Argentine culture is carried in each song, tango gained ground abroad.


*Tango show in downtown, Buenos Aires*












*Tango Street Dancers in La Boca neighborhood, Buenos Aires City*












*Tango Palace, Palermo*


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

franpunk said:


> *The Patagonian Ice Field (Spanish: Hielos Continentales or Campo de Hielo Sur), located at the Patagonic Andes, is the second largest contiguous extrapolar extent of ice (ice field) in the world.*


And aren't these glaciers growing currently, in contrast to most of all glaciers worldwide? I've read it somewhere but I forgot the reason why most glaciers are melting and e.g. Perito Moreno is growing.


----------



## Diegote (Mar 8, 2008)

Las últimas páginas no tienen desperdicios! hermosas imágenes, muy buenos aportes chichos 

La foto de los girasoles... surrealista! increible!


----------



## Diegote (Mar 8, 2008)

*Santa Fe city skyline , Santa Fe province.*










(Perdón pero no tengo el mapita, y si la temática no va con el hilo, no me maten, avisen y corrijo )


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Perfect sunset Diegote! You're a great photographer... Are you from Santa Fe?*

Pero te repito deberias darte los creditos de ello :lol:


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Sierra de San Javier* - Tucumán province

A typical winter day in the hills.





I took this pic :tongue3:


----------



## verito_dt (Dec 10, 2009)

...Verito buenas fotos... Pero es UNA por DIA.... salvo excepciones especificas alguna vez... pero regularmente una por dia... 

haa esta bien. no hay drama , no sabia eso.. perdon
un besoo


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Sierra de San Javier II*-Tucumán province

View from the hills


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

mauricio_t86 said:


> A typical winter day in the hills.
> 
> I took this pic :tongue3:



Nice pic Mauricio! Your current province of residence is as beautiful as your province of birth! :cheers:



A todo esto hace mil no te conectas al face... jaja :nuts:


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

franpunk said:


> Nice pic Mauricio! Your current province of residence is as beautiful as your province of birth! :cheers:


Yeah, quite right. 



franpunk said:


> A todo esto hace mil no te conectas al face... jaja :nuts:


¿En serio me decís? mmmmmmm o será que cierta personita me ha eliminado de sus amistades. :shifty:


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

friedemann said:


> And aren't these glaciers growing currently, in contrast to most of all glaciers worldwide? I've read it somewhere but I forgot the reason why most glaciers are melting and e.g. Perito Moreno is growing.


you are right! but I don't know the reason neither

:cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

mauricio_t86 said:


> Yeah, quite right.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿En serio me decís? mmmmmmm o será que cierta personita me ha eliminado de sus amistades. :shifty:



Que raro! Yo no fui, agregame otra vez... :cheers:


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Médanos de Tatón - Catamarca!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ That's here...














almagestos said:


> Médanos de Tatón - Catamarca!


*The Taton dunes look great alamagestos! But why is your pic so small?*


This one has the right resolution...


----------



## Diegote (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ :drool:

Que buena imágen! Hay de todo en estas tierras!


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

franpunk said:


> But why is your pic is so small?


Porque a las imágenes que consigo las subo a photobucket y de ahí las pego acá pero parece que photobucket cuando son fotos grandes las achica automáticamente... la que subí del Chaltén/Fitz Roy también era más grande pero me la achicó... ¿Hay alguna página mejor para subir fotos?

Creo que por esos médanos pasaron los que hicieron el Dakar! Catamarca tiene unos paisajes alucinantes lástima que muchos sean poco accesibles...


Another argentine landscape:


TOLAR GRANDE - SALTA



















Argentina you´re beautiful!!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

almagestos said:


> Porque a las imágenes que consigo las subo a photobucket y de ahí las pego acá pero parece que photobucket cuando son fotos grandes las achica automáticamente... la que subí del Chaltén/Fitz Roy también era más grande pero me la achicó... ¿Hay alguna página mejor para subir fotos?


*Tenes q guardarlas en la compu y de ahi subirlas desde imageshack en resolucion 1024x728 *


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Tolar Grande is an unique place in the world, it deserves more pics here and info.... *

*Tolar Grande II*-Salta Province

*The highlands of Salta (where Tolar Grande is located) is one of the most similar environment to the planet Mars on earth.*

It's located 4500 metres above sea level.

*It has an unique ecosystem in the world where stromatolites (the oldest and first forms of life on earth) still exist, fossilized and what is even more amazing, as living organisms.*

The stromatolites in the region have been studied for Argentine scientists in the last years. The study of these living fossils allows to recreate the processes involved in the creation of life on earth. And think of the existence of similar bodies in other planets.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Once again, amazing photos from Argentina :cheers:





NachoGB said:


> Wonderful pic.





Aloy Concept said:


> Wonderful pics, sigan así ...


Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

EDITED


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lakes Region*-Rio Negro Province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Clock tower in Rosario City*-Santa Fe Province

Taken by SCC forum member "mzn"


----------



## STOP&GO (Aug 20, 2007)

argentina is cool


----------



## Diegote (Mar 8, 2008)

Esa foto de Rio Negro...:drool:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Woods of Sarmiento Park in Cordoba City*-Cordoba Province


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

I like that last one from Cordoba


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

*San Miguel de Tucumán* - main pedestrian street


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Sarmiento Park in Cordoba City II*-Cordoba Province


----------



## Diegote (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ Hermosa foto, refleja la tranquilidad que ofrece el parque!

Genial el arbolito de Tucumán, original, bonito... y pincha!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Faculty of Law, University of Buenos Aires-*Buenos Aires Province

*The University of Buenos Aires (Spanish: Universidad de Buenos Aires, UBA) is the largest university in Argentina, the largest university by enrollment in Latin America and traditionally the best ranked university.

It was founded on August 12 1821 and it consists of 13 faculties, six hospitals, 10 museums and three high schools.

Several former students and professors of the university have received the Nobel Prize in different fields (including Medicine, Physiology, Chemistry among others)* 

Many famous people earned their degrees at the university included Che Guevara, Luis Agote (the first to perform a non-direct blood transfusion), famous writer Julio Cortazar, several ex-Argentine presidents and ministers among many others.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Diegote said:


> ^^ Hermosa foto, refleja la tranquilidad que ofrece el parque!
> 
> Genial el arbolito de Tucumán, original, bonito... y pincha!





Bonaerense24 said:


> I like that last one from Cordoba





STOP&GO said:


> argentina is cool





Diegote said:


> Esa foto de Rio Negro...:drool:




Thanks!!! :cheers:


And Happy New Year everybody!!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Cordoba Highlands-*Cordoba Province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Bragado-*Buenos Aires Province

Some winter early morning in the town of Bragado last June. :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Viedma Lake-*Santa Cruz Province

Viedma Lake (Spanish: Lago Viedma), is approximately 50 miles (80 kilometers) long and is located in southern Patagonia. It's a major elongated trough lake formed from melting glacial ice.

Lake Viedma is fed primarily by the Viedma Glacier at its the western end and the western shores of the lake reach the Southern Patagonian Ice Field.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Viedma Glacier-*Santa Cruz Province

Viedma Glacier is a large glacier that is part of the huge Southern Patagonian Ice Field. Viedma Glacier is a valley glacier and its moraine-rich terminus flows into the western end of Lake Viedma, which is fed primarily by its melting ice. 

Viedma Glacier is located in Los Glaciares National Park, in the Patagonia region of Argentina, which was declared an UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1981.

The Southern Patagonian Ice Field is 13,000 square kilometers; Viedma Glacier is one of the Ice Field's 48 outlet glaciers that have more than 20 square kilometers of ice field area each


----------



## Diegote (Mar 8, 2008)

Asombrosas estas imágenes franpunk, para todos los gustos! que diversidad!
Me quedo con esa hermosa imagen de Viedma, lo tiene todo!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Preciosas :applause:


----------



## JosuaP (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

LFellipe said:


> wow, Argentina is a wonderful country, i'd like to visit it some day
> comment coming from a brazilian! :lol:, but Argentina is awesome, no-one can say that is it lie.
> 
> Thank you for sharing kay:


Thanks! :lol:




vaybee said:


> Argentina seems to be a nice place






memoqro said:


> :bow: Increíbles paisajes y lugares que poseé Argentina. sin lugar a dudas un hermoso país.
> 
> saludos desde México.


Thanks vaybee and memoqro! :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Laguna Madre*-Santa Cruz Province


----------



## NANO93 (Dec 3, 2009)

wooo, que precioso paisaje, el sur de Argentina es lo maximo, una aventura sin duda seria conocerlo!!


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

A la mier... que fotaza ña de la Laguna Madre, esta ES-PEC-TA-CU-LAR!!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Jujuy City*-Jujuy Province

*It's the provincial capital of Jujuy province (the northernmost Argentine province) and is located 1238 meters above sea level.*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Impresionante el paisaje que ofrece la zona de la Laguna Madre en la provincia de Santa Cruz.
Felicitaciones por el trabajo franpunk!!!
Saludosss


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario city from the islands of Entre Ríos province*







By *Ge®rge* from flickr


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

^^Que linda foto, el skyline de Rosario se ve bárbaro desde ahí, además del espectacular crepúsculo!!!

La Casa de Jujuy tambien se ve hermosísima!!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Gracias Fedes, nando y nano!



Fedes9000 said:


> ^^Que linda foto, el skyline de Rosario se ve bárbaro desde ahí, además del espectacular crepúsculo!!!


hermosa foto de hermosa ciudad sin dudas!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Suburbs of Ushuaia*-Tierra del Fuego Province

*It's the provincial capital of Tierra del Fuego province (the southernmost Argentine province). 

It's also the southernmost city in the world.*

Ushuaia is a key access point to the southern regions and a popular vacation spot and its commercial pier is a major port for Antarctic tourist.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Surroundings of Ushuaia*-Tierra del Fuego Province


----------



## tincho_cba (Dec 22, 2009)

por dios cuanta belleza tiene nuestro pais! te felicito por estas últimas tomas Franpunk!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Strobel*-Entre Rios Province

The farming district of Strobel in Entre Rios province near the city of Diamante


----------



## rulo_92r (Oct 21, 2009)

Que hermosa mi Argentina


----------



## capitalsj (Nov 7, 2008)

NATIONAL CELEBRATION TO THE SUN - THE BIGGEST AND MORE IMPORTANT SHOW/EVENT IN ARGENTINA:



San Juan / Argentina


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Ostende*-Buenos Aires Province

*Ostende is a small beach resort (pop. 6400) in the Atlantic coast. 

The town was founded in 1908 by Fernando Robette y Agustín Poli. *


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

franpunk said:


> *Bragado-*Buenos Aires Province
> 
> Some winter early morning in the town of Bragado last June. :cheers:


Thats my hometown!! :lovethem: thanx for showing it!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

tincho_cba said:


> por dios cuanta belleza tiene nuestro pais! te felicito por estas últimas tomas Franpunk!





rulo_92r said:


> Que hermosa mi Argentina


Asi es, por suerte!!! 




capitalsj said:


> NATIONAL CELEBRATION TO THE SUN - THE BIGGEST AND MORE IMPORTANT SHOW/EVENT IN ARGENTINA:
> [/URL]
> 
> San Juan / Argentina


How many people does it attract? 





Bonaerense24 said:


> Thats my hometown!! :lovethem: thanx for showing it!


You're welcome bonaerense. That's the point of the thread! show all the towns, places, landscapes and cities of our nice country. I'm glad you liked to see your town :cheers:


----------



## apieceinde (Jan 29, 2010)

franpunk said:


> *Surroundings of Ushuaia*-Tierra del Fuego Province


the second picture is just EPIC


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Caranday Forest*-Chaco Province

*Highway over the lake and through the Caranday forest, one of the several forests and woodlands that cover a big part of the province.*


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

No tenía ni idea de que Bs As tenía un barrio concretamente chino... 


.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Cerro la Momia*-Chubut Province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Diegote said:


> Woowww fotasa!!! que belleza de glaciar!!!





Rakkata said:


> Si la verdad que si. Nunca te quedes con que Buenos Aires es la Argentina.
> 
> Hermosas fotos!





cameronpaul said:


> Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this wonderful site - Argentina is an amazing country and these photos are fantastic!
> We hear so little about that part of the world here, so it is a real pleasure to see these amazing places.




*Thanks you all :cheers:*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Fantastic Argentina !!!!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Roca Lake*-Tierra del Fuego Province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

giangpro said:


> Fantastic Argentina !!!!!


Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Punta Bandera*-Santa Cruz Province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Pinamar*-Buenos Aires Province

Pinamar is a coastal resort city located on the Atlantic coast. It has about 20,000 inhabitants.

It is one of several small seaside communities that line the coast. Since Pinamar's main attraction is the ocean, it is a fairly quiet town during the winter months. Tourism is what fuels the economy during the summer.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Hermoso pais!
Que pena,por tudo que esta passando


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

^^ Que esta pasando?


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Rekarte said:


> Hermoso pais!
> *Que pena,por tudo que esta passando:*(


What?

Tachyon storm?

Time-space rupture?

Armageddon?

Fifth-dimension attack?

Seriously...:weird:
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Leandrix (Nov 14, 2006)

^^

Brazilian guy. :lol:


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos!, como siempre.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Tandil-Buenos Aires Province*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Vieja Cordoba (Old Cordoba) district-Cordoba City*

Pic taken by SCC forum member "GustavoCba"


----------



## pirobeando (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW AMAZING PICS!


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Muy buenas tomas...

-------------

Sierra de la Ventana-Provincia de Buenos Aires


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW great pics.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Los Cardones vineyards-Salta Province*


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

Cerro Fitz Roy y Cerro Torre-Provincia de Santa Cruz


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the photo of Dolfines Twin Towers in Rosario. Regards.*


----------



## -Luis- (Feb 7, 2009)

Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires Province.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

^^^^The crowdest beaches I've ever seen are the beaches of Mar del Plata during summer months.... 
.......................................................................................................

*Mar del Plata City*-Buenos Aires Province.


*Mar del Plata City in 1960. (Taken by the grandpa of SCC user "JmB.&Co")*


----------



## -Luis- (Feb 7, 2009)

Antofagasta de la Sierra, Catamarca Province.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Mar del Plata Beaches and Port*-Buenos Aires Province.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Argentinian Women´s Park (Parque Mujeres Argentinas)*, Buenos Aires City.
*
The park is dedicated to the most prominent Argentine women in the political, scientific, artistic and social fields. The monuments in the area and the surrounding streets bear the names of many of them.*

It was inagurated by the President Cristina Kirchner and the Mayor of Buenos Aires city at that time Jorge Telerman about 7 years ago. 


Happy International Women's Day to all the girls in the forum! :cheers:


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

Gorgeous scenes! Happy day Andrea!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

mauricio_t86 said:


> Gorgeous scenes! Happy day Andrea!


Thanks Mauricio! :cheers:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Quila Quina beach*-Neuquen Province.

One of the beautiful southern beaches and one of my personal favorites. :cheers:


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

such a beautiful land and such a beautiful women.. perfect meat and wine what more we can ask!


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Prairies of Tafi*-Tucuman Province











*Pic taken by SCC forum member "bruseba"*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

I always knew argentina was beautiful, but this thread proved me wrong...

Is even more beautiful than I thought kay: ♥


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Mar Del Plata looks so beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

vagamundo. said:


> such a beautiful land and such a beautiful women.. perfect meat and wine what more we can ask!


Thanks vagamundo, come back any time to our country! :cheers:




tricolor87 said:


> nice pics!


Thanks I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## ShawnOfTheDead (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG beautiful, I so want to discover this country


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*King Cormorants*-Tierra del Fuego Province

It's a subspecie of the Imperial Shag, (Phalacrocorax atriceps).

Like all Imperial shags, they are natives to many of the Antarctic Peninsula and southern South America, primarily in rocky coastal regions, but locally also at large inland lakes.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Proterillos*-Mendoza Province


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Los Gigantes, Córdoba province (the giants)


----------



## Diegote (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ Wooww impressive!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice Quila Quina Beach, it's beautiful.*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks shawn and Jan


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*La Angostura*-Neuquen Province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

almagestos said:


> de donde sacaste estas 2 ultimas fotos frank????
> 
> quisiera ver si hay más de ese tipo... con bosques patagónicos en otoño...


Almagestos, las fotos ya las tenia en la compu, pero voy a tratar de averiguarte de cual sitio eran exactamente


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

hermoso paisaje y hermosas mujeres!


----------



## Beta29471 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Glacier Perito Moreno near El Calafate, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina.​*


















Salu2


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice glacier photo.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice La Angostura and impressive the Glacier Perito Moreno. Regards.*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Potrero de los Funes *-San Luis Province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Bahia Pellegrini*-Chubut Province


----------



## Rakkata (Mar 31, 2009)

QUE HERMOSOS PAISAJES! IMPRESIONANTE! NUNCA PENSE QUE EXISTIRIAN SEMEJANTES LUGARES EN NUESTRO PAIS.


----------



## Beta29471 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Islas Malvinas, Tierra del Fuego Province, Argentina*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pic of Glacier Perito Moreno!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Simply awesome Bahia Pellegrini. Regards.*


----------



## pirobeando (Feb 10, 2010)

amazing photos guys!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Tandil*-Buenos Aires Province


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice pics alphabeta


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos once again from Argentina


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Carambola Wetlands*-Corrientes Province

*The Carambola marshlands are part of the Argentine Esteros, the second-largest wetlands in world and one of the most important fresh water reservoirs in the planet. *

In 2002, the area has been listed as a Wetland of International Importance under the Ramsar convention. The wetlands are also known for its magnificent biodiversity.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Tandil is a gorgeous city


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Emi Ang said:


> Thanks! I went to the monument with some friends from ssc! then I just walk up along that path


*wow! It has to be the monument at the highest level in the American continent! and great pic you took there*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Field of lupins*-Chubut Province


















Taken by flickr user "isaforadelaluna"


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Cerro Campanario*-Rio Negro Province

One of the nice views from the touristic Cerro Campanario.


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

Two beautiful landscapes


----------



## LeitoStafe (Sep 22, 2008)

^^ I agree! They are awesome.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*San Pedro*-Buenos Aires Province

San Pedro is a town and port on the side of the Parana River. 

Among the activities it stands out tourism, since it's usually visited by inhabitants of Buenos Aires due to the natural beauty and to practise nautical activities.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

I had no idea San Pedro was so beautiful, thanx for showing


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice collection in this thread. 
I also found nice ones of Buenos Aires city buildings at night, especially in Puerto Maderas I think its called...
I will post later tonight or maybe tomorrow, but how much pictures in one post can I put? 1 or 2?

Thanks.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Buenos Aires at night (Puerto Madero):*





















Found nice websites with good Buenos Aires nighttime photos, one of the very few cities with good shots during the night! Enjoy.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love the pic Field of Lupins, the colors are great. Regards.*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice pics Hamshari. 




A_Hamshari said:


> Nice collection in this thread.
> I also found nice ones of Buenos Aires city buildings at night, especially in Puerto Maderas I think its called....


Thanks Hamshari, "Puerto Madero" is the name of the district. 




A_Hamshari said:


> I will post later tonight or maybe tomorrow, but how much pictures in one post can I put? 1 or 2?
> 
> Thanks.


It's one pic a day, I broke that rule sometimes when I can't make up my mind or when I think is good to post a couple of pics for some special reason but I try to post just one most of the time because that was the original rule for the thread. 
So, yes, you can post two but try not to do it when it can be just one, specially if the page has already many pics.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright thanks for telling me; I have around 6-8 more Buenos Aires pics with 100% good quality I found on websites... I want to put them all on one day but I can't break the rules, so we will have to be patient. I will post one tonight, and if you want more then let me know I will post more.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Puerto Madero at Night:*











I have a very nice Puerto Madero panorama, it is very large file so I will try to make it small size.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

A_Hamshari said:


> Alright thanks for telling me; I have around 6-8 more Buenos Aires pics with 100% good quality I found on websites... I want to put them all on one day but I can't break the rules, so we will have to be patient. I will post one tonight, and if you want more then let me know I will post more.


Ok, Hamshari, I would say you post one post a day and maybe two in a day once (otherwise we overload the page and we lost the point of the thread). Thanks :cheers:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Buenos Aires:*











Thanks for letting me know franpunk... I was going to post a panorama for Puerto Banus, but I think people would find it boring to keep posting same thing, so I will try to find some nice nature, landscape, mountain scenery of Argentina.


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ thanks for those pictures, they're all amazing


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

A_Hamshari, where have you taken these pics from??
Flirck?


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

I think either 1 or 2 from devianceart, and the rest maybe either wikimedia or images.google.com ..

but if you want good results, go to images.google.com, type in whatever, then when searches turn out, click "more options" then Large size, then you get a big picture selection, where you can see the image nice and clear, and maybe 25% of the time you will find a perfect quality camera shot.

As for the pics i post, I didn't take any of them lol, but any picture I see with a proper full name of the photographer, I will credit.. but if I see stupid name next to the picture, such as "dopehead with a rag" or some hoodlum sounding name, then I disregard the photographer and just post the picture as is with no comment.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*San Andres de Giles*-Buenos Aires Province

*Streets of the rural town of San Andres at night. It was founded in 1806.*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Cerro El Alcazar*-San Juan Province

*El Alcazar Hill is a geographic accident, located 155km of San Juan City. Because of its geological peculiarity it is considered a Natural Monument in the province and a protected area.*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Excelente!!!!!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*San Martin Park of Mar del Plata City*-Buenos Aires Province

*The San Martin Park located over the sea in Mar del Plata.

Taken by SCC member "Totu"*


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

> Cerro El Alcazar


amazing! beautiful picture.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Bariloche*-Rio Negro Province

*Streets of Bariloche City.

Taken by SCC member "PatriciaSB"*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice pic of San Martin Park in Mar del Plata, great view. Regards.*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Hill of Seven Colours*
Purmmarca- Jujuy Province


*Purmamarca, located in Jujuy, Argentina’s northernmost province and it shares a rugged border with Bolivia.

The Hill of Seven Colors (Cerro de Siete Colores) rises behind the town to form a geologic rainbow.

Purmamarca is the most picturesque and charming small town in Humauaca Canyon and is an UNESCO World Heritage Site.
*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*El Chalten*-Santa Cruz Province


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

^^Qué fotó! sin palabras


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ Me recordó a Tafí del Valle. Excelente


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*El Chalten II*-Santa Cruz Province

*El Chalten, the "town of the glaciers" (because of its closeness to many of the most important glaciers in the province) at dawn*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^Amazing, beautiful!!!!!^^

Congratulations franpunk. I like your posts.


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Qué bien nítido estáese arcoiris. Muy buena foto!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great view of El Chalten. Regards.*


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

I loved the one of Mar del Plata!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Japanese Garden*-Buenos Aires City

*An autumn scene in the Japanese Garden of BA (since autumn is definitely here now )

Taken by SCC member "Agustín Faggiano"*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Aldea Protestante*-Entre Rios Province

*The small town "Aldea Protestante" ("Protestant Village" in Spanish), in the typical landscape of the pampas (plains) countryside.*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Interiors of Lujan's Basilica*-Buenos Aires Province


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Amazing pic franpunk!!!!!!!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Increíble como siempre este thread, una foto mejor que la otra :applause:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Leoncito Astronomical Complex*-San Juan Province

*The Leoncito Astronomical Complex is one of two observatories located within El Leoncito National Park.

The observatory was established in 1983 by an agreement between several Argentine universities and the Argentine government. 

It's altitude	is 8,370 feet (2552 m). *


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Fly Fishing - Giant Rainbow Trout*


*Fly fishing in Patagonia is a classic!*

I confess I used to fish trouts when I was youger (but I'm a vegetarian now and fishing is not a practice that I like anymore) 




Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Tierra Del Fuego is one of the most beautiful places in South America, it's a natural wonder.


Yes, it's a beautiful province indeed, all of our 23 provinces are


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

Just loved those last pics.
Especialmente la de Rosario.



franpunk said:


> *Torrecillas Glacier*-Chubut Province


^^ Ésta es mi debilidad. Gracias Andre por compartirla.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Bahia Manzano*-Rio Negro Province


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Iguazu Falls, Misiones Province, Argentina*










*Iguazu Waterfalls, Misiones Province, Argentina*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW! Awesome photos of the Iguazu Falls! :uh: Great capture of that bird in flight!


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Foristas la consigna del thread es UNA FOTO POR DIA, tratemos de respetarla por favor.

Todas las fotos son muy buenas pero no saturemos de fotografias el sitio.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Old Mill of Trelew*-Chubut Province

*Trelew is one of the most important cities in Chubut. 

It was founded by Lewis Jones in 1860 (tre meaning "town" in Welsh and Lew being an apocope for Lewis).

The old and first grain mill in the (at that time) small yet growing town is emblematic for the history of Trelew. 

In 2000, it was recycled and it became a bar.*


----------



## tresher (Sep 6, 2009)

nice photos!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> *Old Mill of Trelew*-Chubut Province


*I love Trelew, nice tea houses there, I'll go back soon 

*







Chin-Chu-Lin said:


> *Iguazu Falls, Misiones Province, Argentina*


Nice pics of the Iguazu falls. That's here...


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Nahuel Huapi lake, National Park, Bariloche, Argentina*











*Cerveceria Blest - Bariloche, Argentina*
*One of the craft breweries of San Carlos de Bariloche*


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> WOW! Awesome photos of the Iguazu Falls! :uh: Great capture of that bird in flight!


Merci Beaucoup, Mon Cheri


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

tresher said:


> nice photos!


Thank you, capo


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> Foristas la consigna del thread es UNA FOTO POR DIA, tratemos de respetarla por favor.
> 
> Todas las fotos son muy buenas pero no saturemos de fotografias el sitio.


Thanks Gonza, I pretty understand what you are saying and that will apply if there's a lots of people posting, which isn't the case right now, I think that posting two photos is very reasonable, every time I open this thread there's only one or two photos posted during the day hardly what I will call a saturation. Cheers


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

Woowww:drool::drool:


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

*Wilde*-Buenos Aires Province

*Commieblock district in Wilde town.*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice pics chinchulin.



mauricio_t86 said:


> Just loved those last pics.
> Especialmente la de Rosario.
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome Mauricio. Your province is beautiful 





Chin-Chu-Lin said:


> Thanks Gonza, I pretty understand what you are saying and that will apply if there's a lots of people posting, which isn't the case right now, I think that posting two photos is very reasonable, every time I open this thread there's only one or two photos posted during the day hardly what I will call a saturation. Cheers


Well the idea of this thread is to post a pic a day I post two every now and then. Just try to post just one when you can or at least try not to post two everyday. 





Daireon said:


> *Wilde*-Buenos Aires Province
> 
> *Commieblock district in Wilde town.*


Commieblocks... you have to love them or hate them... :lol: as for me I find something appeling in some of them, probably is because they symbolize the urban art of an specific time in the 20th century.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Black Glacier*-Rio Negro Province

The glacier's unusual black colour comes from broken morraine rock and sediment picked up in the glacier's accumulation zone.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Concepcion del Uruguay*-Entre Rios Province

It is a small city (pop. 65,000) located on the western shore of the Uruguay River, some 320 kilometers north from Buenos Aires.

The city has three major industries: the port, the industrial park (poultry, woods, auto-parts) and the state administration (including five faculties).


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

franpunk said:


> *Black Glacier*-Rio Negro Province
> 
> The glacier's unusual black colour comes from broken morraine rock and sediment picked up in the glacier's accumulation zone.


Amazing pic!

I can see in the mountain, the layers of sedimentary rock that were formed in different geological eras. Weight of ice probably dragged the particles of rock and sediment layer by layer by mixing water and sandstone, shipped by the wind zone.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos guys! The water here looks a kind of minty green. Just fascinating.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

ovem said:


> What's that tram? Is there a tram line in Puerto Madero?


*Yes, there are tram lines in Puerto Madero*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Lago Rivadavia*-Chubut Province


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Green Lake National Park in Futaleufú Dept.
Chubut Province, Argentina*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Posadas Lake*-Santa Cruz Province


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Mar del Plata City*-Buenos Aires Province


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Iguazu Falls, Misiones Province, Argentina.*


----------



## mauro_lp (Feb 10, 2010)

La última imagen es espectacular cuando estas ahi es imponente


----------



## Rakkata (Mar 31, 2009)

Impresionantes fotos. El sur y las cataratas espectacular!


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow espectacular paisaje argentino. Chinchulin te felicito siempre con las mas impactantes fotos vos eh??


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Este foro es internacional. En Inglés pro favor


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> Wow espectacular paisaje argentino. Chinchulin te felicito siempre con las mas impactantes fotos vos eh??


Well, I do what I can do what I can not do I buy it done. _(Chinese proverb from Chinatown BA)_

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*San Bernardo Beach, Atlantic Coast, B.A. Province, Argentina*


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

Chin-Chu-Lin said:


> *Iguazu Falls, Misiones Province, Argentina.*


stunning!!!


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Fields of Pigüé*-Buenos Aires Province

*Pigüé is a town (pop. 13.822) located in the Pampas but near the Ventania highlands (the only hills in the plains of Buenos Aires province).

It was founded by Clément Cabanettes and Eduardo Casey in 1884.

Most colons were Occitan-speaking French immigrants and Pigüé's present-day inhabitants still speak the variety of Occitan spoken in Rouergue.
*


----------



## LU6FPJ (Jan 27, 2006)

*Giant Omelette Celebration in Pigüé*-Buenos Aires Province

*The Omelette giant is performed in Pigüé during summer, usual the first weekend of December. 

Here you can see the biggest omellet in the world, made with 15000 eggs and cooked by people from the world omelette cofradie. A realy nice and delicious experience to try.
*

*Scroll ))))*










(Mensaje vía corsario albiceleste)


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Bariloche, Patagonia Argentina
Condor Fly By*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome photo from above.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Barcena Village*. Jujuy province.


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Paisaje Lago – Argentina*


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Mina Clavero, Cordoba Province, Argentina*


----------



## euyojoni (May 15, 2010)

almagestos said:


> En Esquel (Provincia de Chubut - Argentina) se encuentra el Parque Nacional Los Alerces, esos árboles eran y son llamados lahuán en mapundungun (lengua araucana/mapuche) pero luego los europeos que poblaron esa zona principalmente provenientes de Suiza y Alemania (tanto del lado argentino como chileno) comenzaron a llamarlos alerces por su gran similitud con los alerces europeos, en los parques nacionales argentinos y chilenos hay ejemplares vivos de más de 3.000/4.000 años de antigüedad...
> 
> No se si esta foto sea de Esquel, y si esos árboles sean lahuanes o alerces europeos, estaría bueno que seba-bolso deje el llink para ver de dónde la sacó... pero quiero que sepas que también hay alerces en Argentina...


Por supuesto que hay alerces en Argentina y chile pero son arboles radicalmente diferentes a los de la foto son Fitzroya cupressoides de la familia de los cipreses y no alerces europeos (Larix) de la familia de los larix
el aspecro es totalmente diferente, los de la foto so Larix no Fitzroya que ademas este ultimo tiene un habitat totalmente distinto no habita las cumbres
sino la llamada selva Valdiviana


----------



## euyojoni (May 15, 2010)

almagestos said:


> En Esquel (Provincia de Chubut - Argentina) se encuentra el Parque Nacional Los Alerces, esos árboles eran y son llamados lahuán en mapundungun (lengua araucana/mapuche) pero luego los europeos que poblaron esa zona principalmente provenientes de Suiza y Alemania (tanto del lado argentino como chileno) comenzaron a llamarlos alerces por su gran similitud con los alerces europeos, en los parques nacionales argentinos y chilenos hay ejemplares vivos de más de 3.000/4.000 años de antigüedad...
> 
> No se si esta foto sea de Esquel, y si esos árboles sean lahuanes o alerces europeos, estaría bueno que seba-bolso deje el llink para ver de dónde la sacó... pero quiero que sepas que también hay alerces en Argentina...


Por supuesto que hay alerces en Argentina y chile pero son arboles radicalmente diferentes a los de la foto son Fitzroya cupressoides de la familia de los cipreses y no alerces europeos (Larix) de la familia de los larix
el aspecro es totalmente diferente, los de la foto so Larix no Fitzroya que ademas este ultimo tiene un habitat totalmente distinto no habita las cumbres
sino la llamada selva Valdiviana

En el enlace de flickr se ven fotos que no pertenecen a la zona, hay una que se ven Piceas mariana tipicas de la taiga de Canada y alaska y en otra se ven tsugas de la costa del pacifico norte


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

euyojoni said:


> Por supuesto que hay alerces en Argentina y chile pero son arboles radicalmente diferentes a los de la foto son Fitzroya cupressoides de la familia de los cipreses y no alerces europeos (Larix) de la familia de los larix
> el aspecro es totalmente diferente, los de la foto so Larix no Fitzroya que ademas este ultimo tiene un habitat totalmente distinto no habita las cumbres
> sino la llamada selva Valdiviana
> 
> En el enlace de flickr se ven fotos que no pertenecen a la zona, hay una que se ven Piceas mariana tipicas de la taiga de Canada y alaska y en otra se ven tsugas de la costa del pacifico norte



euyoni, si ves las fotos del set de flickr de esa foto se aprecia claramente que todas fueron sacadas en esa zona (y varios de esos lugares los reconozco de haberlos visitado personalmente, si bien no en conozco el punto exacto de la foto en cuestion).



En cuanto a las especies no nativas te repito, son muchas las introducidas en la patagonia así como muchas argentinas han sido introducidas en otras latitudes como es el caso de los robles blancos o lengas, en cuanto a las Larix, piceas mariana, como podes buscar en este libro Trees in Patagonia ambas han sido introducidas en los bosques de esa zona.

http://books.google.com.ar/books?id...0CBQQ6AEwAA#v=snippet&q=picea mariana&f=false


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

:goodnight


----------



## LU6FPJ (Jan 27, 2006)

*I. Victoria-Rio Negro Province*




























(Mensaje vía corsario albiceleste)


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

euyojoni said:


> Por supuesto que hay alerces en Argentina y chile pero son arboles radicalmente diferentes a los de la foto son Fitzroya cupressoides de la familia de los cipreses y no alerces europeos (Larix) de la familia de los larix
> el aspecro es totalmente diferente, los de la foto so Larix no Fitzroya que ademas este ultimo tiene un habitat totalmente distinto no habita las cumbres
> sino la llamada selva Valdiviana
> 
> En el enlace de flickr se ven fotos que no pertenecen a la zona, hay una que se ven Piceas mariana tipicas de la taiga de Canada y alaska y en otra se ven tsugas de la costa del pacifico norte


Es verdad lo que dice seba_bolso, en Argentina se introdujeron muchísimas especies vegetales de otros continentes, por ejemplo en la llanura pampeana son muy comunes los eucaliptos y todos saben que son de origen australiano, sin embargo cuando uno observa una imagen de la llanura es muy común ver esos árboles y otros como paraisos, sauces, etc... siendo que originariamente la llanura pampeana estaba desprovista de árboles por eso se la llamó pampa (planicie sin árboles en quechua)... a lo sumo había algunos ombúes y chañares...
En Mendoza se introdujeron los álamos y la vid como cultivo, hoy en día los álamos y la vid son parte del típico paisaje mendocino... si vas a mendoza y no ves álamos y viñedos es como no ir xD
En Patagonia se introdujeron alerces, hayas y otras especies de árboles de origen europeo, como también arbustos y flores como lupinos, rosa mosqueta... no te olvides que toda esa zona fue poblada por suizos y alemanes...
En Bariloche es común ver esas flores naciendo por todos lados como una plaga, sin embargo no son autóctonas como el chilco, amancay y notro...

Muchas especies típicas del cono sur fueron llevadas a Europa, los notofagus como el ñire fueron introducidos en las Islas Feroe que eran islas desprovistas de vegetación autóctona... o sea que llevaron un árbol adaptado a los fuertes vientos de Patagonia para que soporten condiciones similares en esas islas...

En Sudáfrica hay avenidas llenas de jacarandáes, mucha gente pensará que son árboles africanos, sin embargo son originarios del norte de Argentina, Paraguay, Bolivia... de hecho he visto fotos de esas avenidas y por momentos pensaba que se trataba de algún lugar en Argentina...

Igualmente para salir de la duda, habría que preguntarle a la usuaria de flickr si ella misma tomó esa foto o la sacó de algún sitio de internet con información errónea... porque hay mucha gente en flickr que sube fotos sacadas de internet o de otros usuarios, de hecho descubrí que tiene una foto del otoño en bariloche con el color retocado y yo a esa misma foto la encontré sin retocar y subida por otra persona...

Yo de lo que más dudo es del glaciar, no tanto de los árboles... el glaciar que hay en las montañas de Esquel no se parece tanto a este, los glaciares patagónicos son más blancos, brillantes y bellos... este parece un derrame de lava xD


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Villa Ventana-Buenos Aires Province*

*Taken by SCC member "Totu"

The Ventana System (Sierras de Ventania) is one of two mountain ranges in Buenos Aires Province, and one of the only two located within the Pampas ecosystem.

At the foot of the hills is located Sierra de La Ventana, a small village with a population of 1,819 inhabitants, it is one of the most attractive tourist centres in the Province and has numerous recreation areas and parks.

The town, originally called Villa Tívoli Argentina, was founded on 17 January 1908 by Diedrich Meyer, and developed around the railway station. *










Ventana hills in winter











The hills during summer


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Increíbles las dos fotos de las sierras de La Ventana!!! Muy lindo como se ve el paisaje en verano.


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Gonzalo te pasaste con las fotos... muy buenas, me las llevo jajaja...


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ El credito se lo debemos a "Totu", y a Franpunk que me las sugirio.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Fogatas de San Juan (Bonfires of Saint John) in Los Cardales town*-Buenos Aires Province

*The tradition celebrated during June 24th and June 26th (depending the place) was relegated to the rural towns due to the drop out during the last 50 years of religious practice, the increase of atheism and the increase of non-Christian religions in Argentine big cities. 

Los cardales is a small town were the tradition remains intact and is the town's main festival.*












>>>>>


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

*Iruya - Salta *










Photo taked by me :banana:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

>


Soy la única persona que no puede ver esta foto hoy? La había guardado y la subí otra vez porque no la veía (no se si es mi problema o se cayo el link). Tampoco podía ver la segunda foto del ultimo post que subí (la acabo de subir otra vez). El mapa aun no lo veo, los demás pueden verlo sin problema?


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Si Seba, se ven todas las fotos; las dos que subiste vos y el mapa también se ven...

Yo lo que nunca puedo ver son los videos de youtube cuando los ponen en el foro como reproductor.... no se por qué será :S


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yo si puedo ver las fotos y videos, les faltara algun plug-in?? que se yo...


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

That forest is simply astonishing, loved the fires also .


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Uspallata, Mendoza Province, Argentina*










*Tafi del Valle, Tucuman Province, Argentina*


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Este último vendría a ser el Aconquija no?


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Beautiful. I love Tafi del Valle, one of the more beautiful places of Argentina. I met him this summer.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

> That forest is simply astonishing, loved the fires also .


Thanks Herbie


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Santa Teresita Beach, Atlantic Coast, Buenos Aires Province, Argentina*


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Tucuman Province, Argentina










View of Tucuman City from Cerro San Javier








*​


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

What an incredible view! :drool:


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Buenos Aires Plains*-Buenos Aires Province

*Tandilia and Dorrego towns and countryside.*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Gauchos in San Antonio de Areco*-Buenos Aires Province

*Gaucho is a term commonly used to describe residents of the Argentine countrysides (mostly occupied by pampas landscapes).

As the North American word cowboy, the term often connotes the 19th century more than the present day.

Then gauchos (people that decided to settle in the "Pampas") made up the majority of the rural population. 

Most of them, participated in the active national campaigns against the indians and herded cows on their countryside cottages as their main economic activities.*


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Berdier*-Buenos Aires Province


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

*Fiambala Thermal springs, Catamarca Province*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3193821079/in/[email protected]


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Tucuman City*-Tucuman Province

*Tucuman City (street level).*


----------



## AlainPhoto (May 19, 2010)

a very beautiful thread about a fantastic country, thanks a lot for posting everyone !


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Catedral, Tucuman City, Argentina










San Francisco Church, Tucuman City, Argentina








*​


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I loved the Eastern European like buildings in Tucumán! I doubt there's any other city in South America that resembles Belgrade or Kiev like Tucumán does.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Campos del Tuyú National Park and Pampas Deer*-Buenos Aires Province

*Campos del Tuyú National Park is a national park in Buenos Aires Province. It was established on May 13, 2009.

The main attraction of Campos del Tuyú is the endangered pampas deer. 

Other inhabitants of the park include over a hundred bird species, and also endangered Geoffroy's Cat and Pampas Fox.

The Pampas deer have been harvested into the millions. Between 1860 and 1870, over two million Pampas deer pelts were traded. 

During the 19th and early 20th centuries, the settlers brought large agricultural expansion, uncontrolled hunting, and new diseases to the deer with the introduction of new domestic and feral animals. They were also killed for food and for sport. As of 2003, there are fewer than 2,000 of them in Argentina and Uruguay. Both Argentina and Uruguay have declared the Pampas deer "natural monuments" but the recreational hunting continues, although much less frequently now. 
*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Rosario City*-Santa Fe Province


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Calamuchita*-Cordoba Province



















Santa Rosa Fall


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Garganta del diablo*-Rio Negro Province

*Taken by SCC forum member "Pomposo"*


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Carvoni*-Buenos Aires Province


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

corsario albiceleste said:


> nice pics



Thanks :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*San Fernando City*-Buenos Aires Province

San Fernando is a city in northern Buenos Aires and capital of the San Fernando Partido.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love how much greenery there is in this city. Nice layout also.


----------



## pinguinito (Jun 10, 2010)

Argentina: the amazing landscapes country.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Lakes' Region*-Rio Negro Province


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

No discutan...

Qué importa si las fotos son un poco viejas, para la gente de los otros países todas las fotos son nuevas así tengan 2 o 3 años de antigüedad... además Gonzalo no es de Bs. As. para saber si la 9 de julio luce así o si cambió... yo fui a Bs. As hace poco y para mi no ha cambiado tanto... Ni Seba está en Córdoba para tomar una mejor foto del Parque Sarmiento...

En vez de criticarse mutuamente las fotos, lo que tienen que hacer si no les gusta determinada foto, es buscar y subir una nueva del mismo lugar que consideren mejor... y se ahorran las discusiones....

En mi opinión todas están buenas, de hecho me guardé muchas... y espero que sigan así, es muy valorable que se tomen un rato de su tiempo en buscar fotos y subirlas


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Lakes' Region II*-Rio Negro Province


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Plains in Rojas district*-Buenos Aires Province

*Typical scenary of the large fields in the pampas (plains).*


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

buenisima foto...


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Trevelin*-Chubut Province

*Trevelin (Welsh: Trefelin) is a town had about 6,400 inhabitants.

The town was important in the Welsh settlement of Chubut. It was named Trevelin (from Trefelin, the Welsh for "mill town") after the first mill, known as "Los Andes", was established there by John Evans in 1889. One of the tourist attractions of Trevelín is the grave of Malacara, Evans' horse, who a few years earlier in 1884 had saved his master's life by a prodigious leap. 

The town, in the Valley of the 16th of October (Welsh: Cwm Hyfryd/Bro Hydref), is near the Percy river, which flows south into the Río Grande and thereafter is known as the Río Futaleufú.*


----------



## whosever (Nov 6, 2009)

great photos


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

seba_bolso said:


> *Trevelin*-Chubut Province
> 
> *Trevelin (Welsh: Trefelin) is a town had about 6,400 inhabitants.
> 
> The town was important in the Welsh settlement of Chubut. It was named Trevelin (from Trefelin, the Welsh for "mill town") after the first mill, known as "Los Andes", was established there by John Evans in 1889.*


*Nant Fach Mill Museum in Trevelin*

*This museum framed by Valle Hermoso and Cerro Gorsedd and Gwnw (throne of clouds) and surrounded by a natural environment where birds such as wild ducks, herons, and others nest only a few metres from the museum. 

It is constituted by a replica of the old semi industrial family flour mills that were abundant in the region between the end of the XIX century and mid XX century. It was built manually to produce flour with 2000 years old techniques.*


----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

*Las Grutas, Rio Negro province*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suma-cum-laude/4411068994/


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*San Salvador de Jujuy.* Jujuy Province.

*Government Palace*. July 2010


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*^^ That's here *


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Nahuel Pan*-Chubut Province

*La Trochita, (El Viejo Expreso Patagónico), in English known as the Old Patagonian Express, it operates as a heritage railway. *


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Villa Carlos Paz*-Cordoba Province

*Villa Carlos Paz is a city in the center-north of the province of Córdoba founded in 1914. 

It has a population of about 56,000. The area is a major tourist destination on the national level.*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bellisima Carlos Paz!!! Beautiful city.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*San Francisco*-Cordoba Province


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

esa foto es de la iglesia de san francisco en la ciudad de cordoba capital, no de la localidad de san francisco


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ Si si, toooda la razon.


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

Great pics like always seba!


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón*-Cordoba City

*The interiors of the Church of the Sacred Heart. 

It's a faithful exponent of the neo-Gothic architecture and it was designed by Augusto Ferrari.*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh Los Capuchinos... Hermosa!!!!!! Es mi iglesia preferida.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Nice pic, I love gothic/neo-gothic churches and cathedrals*:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, those interiors are unreal! Great perspective.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

No sabia que era tan hermosa por dentro, sino hubiese entrado ! ^^


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Beaches of Mar del Plata City*-Buenos Aires Province

*The beaches of Mar del Plata City in winter.*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hermosa postal de Mar del Plata *seba_bolso*. Me encanta!!!


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Glacier collapse*-Santa Cruz Province

*Glacier National Park (UNESCO World Heritage).*






















*Awesome Glacier collapse of Perito Moreno Glacier (watch the final collapse!)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCpEvcfuYm4


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Amazing this pic :drool:


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*San Francisco Church**. San Salvador de Jujuy. Jujuy Province.*


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Villa La Angostura*-Neuquen Province

*La Angostura is a mountain village, though it has 11,000 inhabitants, probably too many to be considered so.

The architecture of the town follows a typical patagonian wooden style.

It's distinguished by its artisanal products such as chocolate, beer and trout.*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Catedral de San Salvador de Jujuy.* Jujuy Province.


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*El Cóndor*-Santa Cruz Province


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*El Cóndor II*-Santa Cruz Province


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing photos


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*La Viña Department*-Salta Province


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*San Bernardo*-Buenos Aires Province

*San Bernardo del Tuyú is a town (population 6968) in the seaside La Costa District. 

Founded in 1942 by Juan Carlos Chiozza, San Bernardo slowly grew as a tourist destination, and one of five piers in the district was built along its shores. One of its early visitors, Uruguayan Argentine poet Juan Burghi, dedicated a poem, San Bernardo, to the seaside hamlet in 1957.

The 1978 establishment of the La Costa District helped further promote the town, and numerous pubs, bingo parlors, discotheques, and theatres were established in subsequent years, notably along Costanera and San Bernardo Avenues, and Chiozza Street, which was designated a pedestrian promenade for the summer high tourist season. Among the best-known points of interest on this latter is the Observatorio de la Costa, the district's only observatory.*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice mix of photos here. Very good indeed. :cheers2:


----------



## acuarium (Jul 4, 2008)

I've been browsing the last pages and found no pictures of the Bicentennial celebrations! So I looked for a couple of pictures myself to let people know how Argentinians commemorated a very special anniversary.

A huge crowd gathers in front of Argentina's historic Teatro Colon opera house during its debut on Monday, May 24, 2010.









Argentinians gather along 9 de Julio Avenue in Buenos Aires to attend the bicentenary parade in Buenos Aires on May 25, 2010









Cheers!


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Foyel River*-Río Negro Province


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Concepcion*-Tucuman Province

*Concepción is a town (pop. 48,000) located 76 km south of the provincial capital San Miguel de Tucuman.*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Nice pics 




> Just Amazing!


Thanks James-bond :cheers:


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Piedras Blancas Glacier*-Santa Cruz Province


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Andean Range*-Mendoza Province

*The Andes are the world's longest continental mountain range and they are known as the Great Wall of America.

They are the highest range in the world after the Himalayas and they reach its highest point in the Argentine province of Mendoza (where they reach almost 7000 metres above the sea level).*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool photo of the Argentine Andes.


----------



## wenxe (May 24, 2007)

nice !! come to Argentina


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Neuquen City*-Neuquen Province

*Neuquén City is the capital city of the province. As of the 2001 Argentine Census, Neuquen had a total population of 201.868; the estimated population today is about 240,000.*

Neuquén is both an agricultural center, surrounded by fertile lands irrigated by the waters of the Limay and Neuquén rivers in the otherwise arid region, and a petrochemical industrial center that receives the oil extraction of different points of the province. 

Around 1885, shortly after the Conquest of the Desert campaign conducted by the military over Patagonia, the Tehuelche tribes that inhabited the province of Neuquén were either killed or pushed out of these lands.

And the Argentine government reached an agreement with the British-owned Buenos Aires Great Southern Railway company that was constructing a railway network, mainly in Buenos Aires Province, to build an extension to the town in exchange for lands, in order to populate it. 

Neuquén was officially founded on September 12, 1904.

By 1930, the town had only 5000 inhabitants. In the 1960s, it acquired a new importance when oil deposits were found in the province. The 1970s and 1980s saw massive demographic growth, accompanied by improvements such as the creation of the Comahue National University in 1970.


----------



## paraplejico (Aug 10, 2010)

Neuquen is amazing, I LOVE PATAGONIA!!!!!! So remote and beatiful place!!!!!!


----------



## Beto Velez (Nov 7, 2008)

Argentina is amazing!

I love my country...


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Neuquen is a very nice city


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

...And it has grown a lot.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Buenos Aires Countryside*-Buenos Aires Province

*Typical landscape in southern Buenos Aires pampas (plains).*


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Sheeps instead of cows as typical?

Well..."typical" is rather subjective, I guess.


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Islas Malvinas*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bueno... Que cosa interesante y agradable. Mas alla del conflicto existente, postear una fotito de las islas.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

nice pic  thanks gonzalo for your kind comments too


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Islas Georgias*


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Base Marambio - Antártida Argentina*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love the environment of Villa General Belgrano. Regards.*


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Suburban Bariloche City*

Taken a couple of years ago


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Pergamino*-Buenos Aires Province

*Pergamino city has a population of about 85,000 inhabitants.

The territory were the city was built was first noticed by Spanish colonist around 1620. 

Quickly becoming a posada along the trade route between colonial Buenos Aires and Córdoba, the settlement was given its name on 3 January 1626.

The settlement's first businesses were established in 1700 and in 1749, recurrent attacks by the displaced natives led to the construction of a fort.

The fort played a prominent role during the initial battles in the war for independence and, in 1815, was the site of a mutiny led by Col. Ignacio Álvarez Thomas against the fledgling nation's Head of State, Director Carlos María de Alvear. Col. Álvarez Thomas' coup d'état against Director de Alvear's brief though highly divisive autocracy averted the dissolution of the United Provinces of the Río de la Plata, the confederacy that later became Argentina.

*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Yesterday in restaurant here in my city some hotel managers and touristic agencies salers were doing a presentation and they showed a city called Vilangostura do you have any pic of this place?*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful photos but wheres the source?


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> *Yesterday in restaurant here in my city some hotel managers and touristic agencies salers were doing a presentation and they showed a city called Vilangostura do you have any pic of this place?*


Its one of the nicest villages in Patagonia

*Villa La Angostura *

The village is located halfway between the cities of San Martín de los Andes and Bariloche, inside the Nahuel Huapi National Park, very close to the isthmus of the Quetrihue Peninsula, where the Los Arrayanes National Park and its arrayanes (Luma apiculata) forest is located. The town is located nearby Cardenal Antonio Samoré Pass that links it with Osorno in Chile.

The area's micro-climate offers mild temperatures though winter covers it in snow. Nearby La Angostura is the Cerro Bayo and its ski centre.













sorry for missing the map guys, i dont know how to put it


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ please provide link of the photo.


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> *Yesterday in restaurant here in my city some hotel managers and touristic agencies salers were doing a presentation and they showed a city called Vilangostura do you have any pic of this place?*


*Villa la Angostura*

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21633104


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Source please or I'll delete your photo tomorrow.


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> Source please or I'll delete your photo tomorrow.


^^


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for crediting. From now on every uncredited picture will be deleted.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

este hilo se hace con tanto cariño por los foristas argentinos!
Esta magnifico! Argentina esta emocionante!


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Lacar*-Neuquen Province










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35284114


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice Autumn colors.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lovely Argentina. The sexiest country on Earth, from Tango in burdels to Skiing in the Patagonia.

_Muchachos pongan las fuentes de las fotos que si no se las borran papa._


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Los Reyunos*-Mendoza Province










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pamuk/2316507326/


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

Villa Yacanto-Provincia de Córdoba



http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21723490


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hermosas imagenes. Se puso mas estricta la moderacion???

Amazig pics.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> Hermosas imagenes. Se puso mas estricta la moderacion???



Así parece :nuts::lol:


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Cerro Otto*-Rio Negro Province

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bichiclubi/5084331831/


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Pilar*-Buenos Aires Province

*Photo from Panoramio*

*Pilar is a city in the north of Buenos Aires province. It has a population of more than 226,000 inhabitants. 

Pilar is the site where the Treaty of Pilar was signed on February 23, 1820, establishing the basis for Argentine federalism. Because of this relevant event, the city of Pilar is acknowledged as the "Cradle of National Federalism". This Treaty marked the end of the war between the provinces of Entre Ríos and Santa Fe against Buenos Aires.
*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Sierra de la ventana*-Buenos Aires Province

*Photo from flickr*


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Quebrada de Cafayate-Provincia de Salta*




http://www.flickr.com/photos/estradasbiz/4639494884/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice photo.


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Casa Rosada-Ciudad de Buenos Aires*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/prhoeper/4782446796/


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Fico impressionado em como a Argentina às vezes me remete mais à Europa do que a própria Europa...hehe
As fotos são magníficas.


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Beagle Channel*-Tierra del Fuego Province

*Photo from flickr*


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

nachop666 said:


> *Quebrada de Cafayate-Provincia de Salta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unbelievable variety in the landscape of this country, absolutely wonderful photos. Argentina, despite its recent financial problems, always looks very prosperous and has managed to retain much of its heritage - look forward to visiting there soon.


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Volcan Incahuasi-Provincia de Catamarca*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/estradasbiz/3484342784/


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

doble post


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Astonishingly beautiful the last and very nice Casa Rosada at night. Regards.*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Susques-Jujuy Province*

PIC FROM FLICKR

*The region where Susques is located is the richest in the world in lithium reserves (83% of the world reserves of lithium are located in the region).

Susques has the 3rd largest lithium producing mine in the world and it is a tourist destination for its striking landscape and its nearness to Purmamarca town (UNESCO World Heritage). *


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hermosa mi provincia natal. Gracias seba por subir esta bella imagen. Muchas gracias de verdad.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Is just amazing!!! Regards.*


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Campo en la provincia de Santa Fe
*




http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbm55/3292952270/


----------



## kellymaklayin (Nov 4, 2010)

Is this real, excellent photograph, really nice clicking and great picture, looks cool and marvelous.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Breathtaking scene for his contrast. Regards.*


----------



## rosarino20 (Oct 27, 2009)

*----------*

---------


----------



## rosarino20 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Mount Champaquí-Cerro Champaquí*

The *Champaquí*, is a mountain located in the western province of Argentina, Córdoba. It is the highest peak in the province, with a height of 2790 m.

El *Champaquí* es un cerro localizado en el oeste de la provincia argentina de Córdoba. Es el pico más alto de la provincia, con una altura de 2.790 msnm


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Esteros del Iberá-Provincia de Corrientes*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/joleemiller/477307456/


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

Magica nuestra querida Argentina ! Magica ! :drool:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Chapelco-Chubut Province*

http://www.chapelco.com.ar/admin/secure/upload/Refugio Graeff2.jpg


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Santa Maria*-Cordoba Province

*Taken by user "Alberto Williams" from Panoramio*


----------



## Nono Brazil (Nov 12, 2010)

*Argentina*

Argentina is a wonderful country with spetacular places.


----------



## Tesla.Brazil (Sep 28, 2010)

Argentina es un país hermoso, tiene grandes lugares, paisajes y ciudades ... América del Sur es un continente excepcional.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Pacheco*-Buenos Aires Province

*The Pacheco's palace is one of the most emblematic palaces in Buenos Aires province. 

It was property of the Pacheco family since 1837 and its gardens were designed by Carlos Thays, the most important landscape architect of the 19th century in the country.*










http://blogs.flacso.org.ar/mar2009/2010/03/20/


----------



## Nono Brazil (Nov 12, 2010)

*Quebrada de las conchas* - Salta Province


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Tornquist*-Buenos Aires Province

*Photo from flickr user "ashabahia"*


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

perdon por el temaño soy medio nuevo en esto =S


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ Tenes que adjuntar origen de la foto, y a que parte pertenece del pais!!!


----------



## Rakkata (Mar 31, 2009)

Este hilo esta para promocionarlo en todo el mundo. Muestra toodo de Argentina. Excelentes fotos!


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

Creo que la ultima foto es del faro del fin del mundo, en Tierra del Fuego


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

sisi el faro del fin del mundo


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ If you don't start to credit the photographers, I WILL delete your photos!

Read those sticky photo rules!


----------



## inmouchar2 (Jan 17, 2009)

toti_argento said:


> sisi el faro del fin del mundo


La foto es del faro Les Eclaireurs, en Ushuaia. Mucha gente lo confunde con el faro del fin del mundo, pero el verdadero faro del fin del mundo, que toma su nombre de la novela homónima de Julio Verne, está en la Isla de los Estados y oficialmente se llama San Juan de Salvamento.

Acá tienen más información y una foto que creo va a decepcionar a muchos debido a que el faro tiene muy poco de majestuoso, jajaj!!
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faro_del_Fin_del_Mundo


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nono Brazil said:


> *Quebrada de las conchas* - Salta Province



awesome.....:cheers:


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

Que hermosas fotos !!


----------



## Rakkata (Mar 31, 2009)

Joden con los links de las fotos y hay como 80 millones de hilos con fotos sin links. Que rompe bolas que es-


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

La foto es del faro Les Eclaireurs, en Ushuaia. Mucha gente lo confunde con el faro del fin del mundo, pero el verdadero faro del fin del mundo, que toma su nombre de la novela homónima de Julio Verne, está en la Isla de los Estados y oficialmente se llama San Juan de Salvamento.


tenes razon me confundi de faro


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*San Nicolas*-Buenos Aires province

*San Nicolás is a city located in the north-east of the province of Buenos Aires within the so-called Industrial Corridor that goes from Greater Rosario to La Plata. 

It has about 138,000 inhabitants. 

It is sometimes called Ciudad de María (City of Mary) of a series of Marian apparitions recorded since the 1970s.

San Nicolás de los Arroyos was founded on 14 April 1748 by Rafael de Aguiar, who gave it its name to honour Saint Nicholas of Bari, now patron of the city.

The closeness to the border between Buenos Aires and two other large provinces made the city a natural stage for the struggle between federalist and Unitarians forces in mid-19th century. 

The agreement between first thirteen provinces on 31 May 1852, which ratified the Federal Pact and called for a Constitutional Assembly sponsored by Justo José de Urquiza, was signed in this town, and became known as Acuerdo de San Nicolás de los Arroyos.*



Photo from Panoramio


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*San Nicolas II*-Buenos Aires province

*Photo taken by user "Rukiva"*


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Muy lindas las fotos...

Volcan Incahuasi / Catamarca










Lagunas del Volcan Peinado / Catamarca










Photos taken from www.landroverclub.com.ar


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Villa Maria*-Buenos Aires province

*Another prominent example of the early country houses in the pampas.

Villa Maria was built by Vicente Pereda at the end of the XIX century, and was from the start one of the pioneers in the cattle growing area of Cañuelas. 

He ordered its drawings to the young Alejandro Bustillo, who later became one of the most fashionable architects in Buenos Aires. *

http://www.youbioit.com/es/article/biografia/851/alejandro-bustillo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Hermosa Argentina, por donde se la mire.


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

I just love Argentina! Can't wait to go there. Only 3 weeks kay:


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Polo*-Cordoba province

*Polo has a strong tradition in the country. In the history, Argentina was and nowadays is the leader of this international handicapped sport. 

Argentina has been the uninterrupted world champion since 1949 and is today the source of most of the world's top ten players. 

The three most important Polo tournaments in the world are held in the country (The Argentine Open, The Hurlingham Open and the Tortugas Open).*

Photo from flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Cattle in Hudson*-Buenos Aires province

*Argentina has the world's second highest consumption rate of beef (at 55 kg a year per capita) and the country traditionally was the largest beef exporter in the world. 

In 2006, livestock farmers kept 55 million head of cattle, mostly in the fertile pastures of the Pampas. 

Argentina's cattle population is the 4th largest in the world and it has the highest cattle per capita in the world after Uruguay (both are the only countries with more cattle than people).

The most common breeds are Shorthorn, Hereford, Aberdeen Angus and Holando-Argentina (derived from the Holstein).

*

Photo from flickr


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Glaciers National Park (UNESCO World Heritage)*-Santa Cruz province

*Photo taken by flickr user Dario Caballes*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Hiking over Viedma Glacier, Glaciers National Park (UNESCO World Heritage)*-Santa Cruz province

*Photo from flickr*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*PURMAMARCA. Jujuy Province.*

Photo from Panoramio.


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

*nice pic*

waw


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

seba_bolso said:


> *Cattle in Hudson*-Buenos Aires province
> 
> *Argentina has the world's second highest consumption rate of beef (at 55 kg a year per capita) and the country traditionally was the largest beef exporter in the world.
> 
> ...


Que hermosa foto !! Me crie en hudson y a pesar de haberse llenado de countries todavia podes ver esta imagen !! Excelente !


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Puerto Deseado*-Santa Cruz province

*Photo taken from Panoramio*

*Puerto Deseado, originally called Port Desire, is a city of about 15,000 inhabitants and a fishing port, on the estuary of the Deseado River.

It was named Port Desire by the privateer Thomas Cavendish in 1586 after the name of his ship, and later became known by the Spanish translation of the name. 

In 1591 Cavendish set out on another expedition with five ships, himself sailing as admiral on the Leicester Galleon, while the Desire was commanded by captain John Davis. 

In 1670 John Narborough visited Port Desire and claimed the territory for the Kingdom of Great Britain, but no substantial attempt was made to assert the British claim against the Spanish claim to the region.

Perhaps the area's most famous visitor came on the Voyage of the Beagle commanded by captain Robert FitzRoy, which brought the young naturalist Charles Darwin on 23 December 1833 for the first of several visits while HMS Beagle carried out its hydrographic survey.
*


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

*Monte grande* provincia de buenos aires


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

seba_bolso said:


> *Hiking over Viedma Glacier, Glaciers National Park (UNESCO World Heritage)*-Santa Cruz province
> 
> *Photo from flickr*



Impressionante.


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

*Villa carlos paz* Cordoba


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Villa Carlos Paz*-Cordoba province

*Photo taken from Flickr*

*Villa Carlos Paz is a city of about 56,000 inhabitants and it was founded in 1914.

Villa Carlos Paz is a tourist destination for people from Cordoba province or Central Argentina in general.

The air of the mountains and the beautiful landscapes invite the tourists to enjoy activities like hicking , mountain bike or horse -riding excursions, rappel and fishing-. 

Besides, night life in Villa Carlos Paz is very important and is shown in the amount of discoes, show theatres, restaurants, cafeterias and casinos that provides the city with a special splendour. *


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Ponele el crédito a la foto toti así no la sacan. Muy linda


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Mendoza City*-Mendoza province

*Photo taken by SCC user "saurdemol"*

*Mendoza is the capital city of Mendoza Province. 

Mendoza's population in the last census was 110,993. But including the metropolitan population the population was 848,660. 

The city is in the middle of one of Argentina's most important wine regions (the fifth region in wine production worldwide), accounting for nearly two-thirds of the country's entire wine production. 

It's cosidered one of the 8 Great Wine Capitals of the World.

Mendoza is also a frequent stopover for climbers on their way to climb Aconcagua (the highest mountain in the Western Hemisphere) and it is also commonly visited for other sports (hiking, horseback riding, rafting). 

In the winter, skiers go to the city for its easy access to the ski resorts surrounding the town.

In 2008, National Geographic listed Mendoza as one of the top 10 historic destinations of the World 
*


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Santa Cruz Province II*

*Photo taken from Flickr
*


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*New Year in Ramos Mejia town*-Buenos Aires Province

*Photo taken by Panoramio user "Nestor Balagna"

Happy New Year!*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Dakar Rally 2011-Buenos Aires City

Photo taken from Flickr

The 2011 Dakar Rally is the 32nd running of the event. It is held in Argentina and Chile (Buenos Aires-Arica-Buenos Aires) for the third successive time, and runs from 1 to 16 January.*


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*New Year Celebrations in Rosario City*

*Photo taken from Flickr


New Year celebrations in Rosario City. 

According to the 2010 National Census, Rosario is Argentina's 3rd largest city (with a population of 1.200.000)*


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Dakar Rally (Day 1-3), Pampas landscape-Cordoba Province*

*Photos taken from Flickr and Panoramio

This first stage of the Rally provide the opportunity to discover the length of the vast pampas plains. 

With over 500 km of rolling routes, the fastest on the program, the plains constitute a real warm-up in the competition.*


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Dakar fans in Cordoba countryside*-Cordoba Province

Photo taken from Flickr

*People of Cordoba province are known for its passion for car racing. 

The FIA World Rally Championship takes place not far from Cordoba City and the TC 2000 Championship, the most important Argentine touring car racing series is strongly followed by the inhabitants of the province. 

And, of course, since a couple of years the Dakar Rally its followed fervently when it reaches the province and the Argentine drivers are especially encouraged by the fans.*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Dakar Rally (Day 5), Paso de Jama-Jujuy Province*

*Photo taken from Panoramio

The Paso de Jama is a mountain pass through the Andes, situated at an altitude of 4800 metres. 

Argentina and Chile, the two host countries of the Dakar, are separated by a natural frontier without equal: the Andes Mountain range. And Paso de Jama pass is the northernmost road border crossing between two countries in the world. *


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Dakar Rally Route, Saujil Dunes-Catamarca Province*

*Photo taken from Flickr*


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pics guys, i liked the celebrations in Rosario!


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Dakar Rally Route, Antofogasta de la Sierra-Catamarca Province*

*Photo by Axel Kirberl (taken from his blog "mapadeviajes")


Antofagasta de la Sierra is a desertic region over volcanic field. 

The main type of volcanic edifice in the area are scoria cones. It is considered by many authors that the cones in the field are only a few thousand years old, thus putting them firmly into the Holocene period. The field lies between the Salar de Antofalla volcanic field and the Cerro Galan caldera. 
*


----------



## Pucará (Oct 31, 2009)

wowww XD QUE BUEN HILO, PRIMERA VEZ QUE ENTRO (FELICITACIONES)


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Dakar Rally Route, Highway through Antofogasta de la Sierra-Catamarca Province*

Photo from Panoramio


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Forest and marshlands of Corrientes-Corrientes Province*

*Taken by flickr user "Edwin Harvey"*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Pine forests and Cattle Egrets-Corrientes Province*

*Taken by flickr user "Edwin Harvey"*


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Salta-argentina


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Villa Ventana-Buenos Aires Province*

From Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Nice pics.

Toti pone la fuente la próxima para evitar que te borren mas fotos por no poner las fuentes.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Rio Negro Province*

Pic from Flickr


----------



## Germanl15 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Faro San Juan del Salvamento* o "Faro del fin del mundo" (The end of the world's lighthouse)

Photo from Learnspanishdc.com


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Germanl15 said:


> *Faro San Juan del Salvamento* o "Faro del fin del mundo" (The end of the world's lighthouse)


*The lighthouse of San Juan de Salvamento was known as “The End of the World Lighthouse” due to the novel written by Jules Verne (Le Phare du Bout du Monde. Dc.1905), inspired on a photograph taken by the First Scientific Expedition to Antarctica, lead by Adrien de Gerlache between 1897 and 1899 on board of the ship Belgium.

In the 19th century, the shipwrecks were not unusual in this region, since the lack of visibility, the storms and the strong sea currents pushed the ships towards the stones.

For this reason, Piedrabuena requests the Argentine government the installation of a lighthouse in Staten Island.

Jean de Noail, Lord of Parc, named Cape San Juan on January 29, 1706. “De Salvamento” (of the rescuing) was added by Commodore Augusto Lasserre on April 1884, during the construction of the lighthouse and the sub-prefecture, due to the objective of such installations.
*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Penguins in Tierra del Fuego Province* 

Photo from Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Are all these photos in this thread really from Argentina? No country can have that diverse nature.


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Another pic of penguins in Tierra del Fuego Province* 

Photo from Picassa


----------



## Bleu_Chateau (Mar 7, 2010)

apinamies said:


> Are all these photos in this thread really from Argentina? No country can have that diverse nature.


WTF? Are you serious? Of course. I don't know where you live, but Argentina is a big country and it has that diverse nature.


----------



## Bleu_Chateau (Mar 7, 2010)

Very beautiful pics. Argentina is awesome


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

Awesome Argentina :drool: :bow:


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*PURMAMARCA- Jujuy Province.*










*Pics by Me.*


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Tierra del Fuego Province* 

Typical Patagonian architecture (where stone, limestone and wood -mostly from lenga trees- prevail) in a farm and the native lenga forests.

Photo from Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hay patos en tierra del fuego???


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> Hay patos en tierra del fuego???



Muchos tipos.

*Pato Barcino: Nombre científico: Anas Flavirostris *
Distribución geográfica en Tierra del Fuego: Muy común en toda la región, suelen quedar grupos invernales en bahías del Canal Beagle y áreas protegidas de la zona Noroccidental. 
Características: Su color es pardo grisáceo, su cabeza redonda y oscura. El pecho es moteado de color marrón y el pico amarillo con culmen y punta negra.


*Pato vapor volador o Quetro: Nombre científico: Tachyeres Patachonicus *
Distribución geográfica en Tierra del Fuego: En toda la zona costera de la Provincia. 
Características: El macho es gris, posee pico amarillo con negro en la punta. La hembra es de color pardo bronceado, pico gris verdoso con punta negra. Esta especie de pato es muy similar al anterior, con la diferencia que sus alas están plegadas hasta la cola y desarrolladas para volar. 
Reproducción: Nidifica en pastizales u oquedales rocosas. 


*Pato Crestón o Juarjual: Nombre científico: Lophonetta Specularioides *
Distribución geográfica en Tierra del Fuego: En toda la zona costera de la Provincia. 
Características: Posee una coloración pardo-grisáceo más oscuro en partes dorsales con barreado irregular, corona y antifaz marrón y garganta blanca. Plumas largas en la nuca que caen como melena. Pico y patas grises. 
Reproducción: Nidifica en zonas próximas a las costas marinas y riberas de las desembocaduras de los ríos.


*Pato vapor común o Quetro austral: Nombre científico: Tachyeres Pteneres* 
Distribución geográfica en Tierra del Fuego: Costas marinas, se los puede ver también en la margen Norte de la Península Mitre y, por el Oeste, en el Estrecho de Magallanes y Canal Beagle. 
Características: Son corpulentos e incapaces de volar, suelen avanzar velozmente sobre el agua. Se sumergen para alimentarse de moluscos y crustáceos.


*Pato Maicero: Nombre científico: Anas Gergica *
Distribución geográfica en Tierra del Fuego: Lagunas interiores y márgenes de los ríos. 
Características: Frecuenta los mismos ambientes que el Pato Barcino, a menudo en grupos mixtos, principalmente en aguas embalsadas por castores. Es de color pardo, cabeza pálida con corona castaña. El pico es de color amarillo con culmen y punta negra.

Fuente: Fauna Fueguina, Guia de campo para la identificacion de especies caracteristicas. 


Algunas aves marinas y patos de la provincia.


*More of Tierra del Fuego*


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

EDITED


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Muchas gracia por la info!!!!! Que hermosos animales... de mis preferidos.


----------



## SEXAMBULO (Jan 10, 2011)

hail ducks, we love the ducks, also them fight againt beavers (my english is not good)


----------



## octa22 (Jun 2, 2008)

Los reyunos, San rafael, Mendoza Province











--------------------------------------------













Photo from: http://fotos-mis-paisajes.blogspot.com


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Secretaría de Comunicaciones (ex-Correo Central), Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires

Communications Secretary, Buenos Aires city

Buenas, soy nuevo en este foro. Colaboro con una foto que demuestra la arquitectura típica de esta clase de edificios en Buenos Aires


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Lago Belgrano, Provincia de Santa Cruz

Belgrano Lake, Santa Cruz province


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Parece una foto de los 80's jajaja.

Muy buena!


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Las ultimas fotos son gigantes! Tenes que acomodar la resolución a 1024x768 cuando las subís. 


La foto del Ministerio de Comunicaciones es de los años de desidia de ese edificio, una lastima que no hayan posteado una foto actual.... hno:
*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ Creo que podrías ser más buena onda y recomendarle en un tono menos agresivo, es un forista que recién comienza.


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Copahue*-Neuquen Province

*Photo taken by Leo Becari


Copahue is a town at the foot of Volcán Copahue.

This town is surrounded by a spectacular forest of giant araucaria trees. 

These trees are derived from the Antarctic flora. They can grow 45 meters tall and live up to 1,300 years. And, as a species, this tree is relatively unchanged since the Jurassic.

The town is renowned for its thermal baths and outdoor activities. In the winter, skiing is the most popular activity in this region; in the summer, it is hiking. 

*


----------



## octa22 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Landscape on RN 68 *- Salta province


Photo taken by flickr user rackyross


----------



## octa22 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Iguazu falls* - Misiones province


Photo taken by flickr user rackyross


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


awesome Iguazo falls....shades of Niagara....:cheers:


----------



## Bleu_Chateau (Mar 7, 2010)

^^
One of the new seven nature wonders


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Rio Negro Province*

Photo taken from wallpaperstravel


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

San martin de los andes - provincia de neuquen


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Los Antiguos*-Santa Cruz Province

Photo taken by flickr user "fitob2"

*Los Antiguos is a small town (population 2047), located on the south shore of Lago Buenos Aires.

The town is an agricultural oasis, where small farms produce fruit crops. It was founded as the Leandro Alem Agricultural Colony in 1921, and was formally designated as a municipality in 1970. The area was covered by dust from the 1991 eruption of Mount Hudson, but it has since recovered.
*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Buenos Aires Lake*-Santa Cruz Province

Photo taken by flickr user "sirtimo"

*The Buenos Aires lake has a surface of 1,850 km². 

It is the second largest lake in all South America after Lake Titicaca.

The lake is of glacial origin and is surrounded by the Andes mountain range. 

The weather in this area is generally cold and humid. But the lake itself has a sunny microclimate, a weather pattern enjoyed by the few settlements along the lake.*


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Posadas*-Misiones Province

Photo taken by Picasa user "unidad"

*Posadas is the capital city of the province of Misiones. The city has an area of 965 km² and a population of 255,052.[/SIZE]*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

beautiful pics, especially posts # 2390 & 2391....


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Orthodox Church, Posadas*-Misiones Province

Photo taken by Picasa user "Gaia Misiones"


----------



## smarne (Apr 8, 2010)

Hermosas fotos.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Que paso que volaron todas las fotos?? >(


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Chubut-Argentina


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Knowledge Center, Posadas City*-Misiones Province

Photo taken by Flickr user "Gaia Misiones"

*The Center for Technology and Culture of Posadas City.*












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Están teniendo problemas para ver las fotos o ahora las ven bien?


Are you having problems to see the pics?


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Departamento de Lago Argentino*-Santa Cruz Province

Photo taken by flickr user "elchavo"












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

toti_argento said:


> Chubut-Argentina


nice pic.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Departamento de Lago Argentino II*-Santa Cruz Province

Photo taken by flickr user "elchavo"












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

seba_bolso said:


> Están teniendo problemas para ver las fotos o ahora las ven bien?
> 
> 
> Are you having problems to see the pics?


No el otro dia no las podia ver ahora si, no se que onda.. Che no puedo postear imagenes, siempre me dice que no van a ser visibles hasta que las apruebe un moderador, pero no aparecen y eso que pongo el link completo de panoramio el nombre de usuario y todo.. Que podra ser?


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Carnival of Gualeguaychu-Entre Rios Province*

*Halfway between Buenos Aires and Iguazu Falls, the town of Gualeguaychu in Entre Rios province hosts the largest celebration of Carnaval in the country and second in America.

It is considered the third largest carnival celebration in the world.

It is celebrated, much in the same traditions as Mardi Gras in New Orleans and Carnivale in Venice and Rio de Janeiro.

It is celebrated from January to February or March, but the main celebration is the two days before Ash Wednesday.

Pic from Flickr user "Diego Rossi" and "Emily"*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

why didn't you hot link the flickr photos to your posts directly? the way you do it is improper and against flickr rules and its wasting your time as well.


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

Nice pics. I like the Egyptian float.


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Gualeguaychu River-Entre Rios Province*

*Tha Gualeguaychu river in the town of Gualeguaychu 


Pics taken by SCC member "Adoniss"*







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Unzue Park, Gualeguaychu town-Entre Rios Province*

*Pic taken by Flickr member "Ferminn"*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*San Pablo Monastery, Carmen de Areco-Buenos Aires Province*

*San Pablo (Saint Paul) Monastery is located in Carmen de Areco (pop. 12,000). 

The town was founded in 1780 which make it one of the oldest towns in Buenos Aires province. 

The monastery was founded in 1868 when Thomas McGuire donated the lands for its foundation to Father Leahy. 

It was originally founded as Iglesia San Patricio (Saint Patrick's Church). But in 1878 after an important extension, the Passionist Fathers founded Saint Paul’s monastery.
*

*Pic taken by Flickr members Susana Grimaldi Sheridan and "Andre"*















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Guillermina Park in Tucuman City-Tucuman Province*

*Photo taken by "Ada Isol"

Happy autumnal equinox! :cheers:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Las carrozas de el carnaval de Gualeguaychu estan sarpadas !


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*San Martin de los Andes-Neuquen Province*

*Pic from sanmartindelosandes.gov.ar*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*San Martin de los Andes II-Neuquen Province*

*Pic from sanmartindelosandes.gov.ar*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Splendid photo in post #2432.


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Bañado La Estrella (La Estrella Wetlands)-Formosa Province*

*The Bañado La Estrella, which covers over 400 hectares, is some 300 km north of Formosa City. 

It is considered to be Americas’ third most important wetland after the Esteros del Ibera, also in Argentina, and Brazil’s Pantanal. 

It was formed in the 1940s when the Río Pilcomayo overflowed thereby creating a wetland delta. 

Native forests of quebrachos and algorrobos were destroyed. However, their trunks remain, but are now covered rather curiously in twisting creepers known as champales (meaning ghosts) which make the trees look almost people-like. 

The wetland has become a veritable sanctuary, particularly for waterfowl. It became a region of great biodiversity. Several hundred species of birds inhabit the area - cormorants, owls, storks, herons, Black-bellied Plover among innumerable others. Lilac-flowering waterlilies and hyacinths break up the mirror-like waters which are also a refuge for fish and reptiles like broad-snouted caiman crocodiles. And over 20 species of mammals inhabit the area such as river otters, jaguars, pumas, giant ant-bears and giant armadillos.*

*Pic from Giafe.com*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

Coincido con "toti argento", las carrozas son espectaculares




grafvonbeelzebub said:


> Wonderful photos!





FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Splendid photo in post #2432.


Thanks :cheers:

"Corsario albiceleste" nice photo, I love those wetlands, the forest looks like taken from a dream or some fantasy book. I'd like to visit it some day.


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Cueva de las Manos (Caves of the Hands)-Santa Cruz Province*

*It is a cave or a series of caves 163 km (101 mi) south of the town of Perito Moreno.

The caves contain an outstanding collection of prehistoric rock art, executed 13,000 years ago. 

It's an UNESCO World Heritage Site.

It takes its name from the stencilled outlines of human hands in the cave. 

Together with the hunting and other scenes found in these caves, the hand prints provide insight into one of the earliest of human cultures in the Americas and a link to those people who lived so long ago.

The people responsible for the paintings may have been the ancestors of the Tehuelches, an American Indian tribe, who inhabited Patagonia before the arrival of European settlers in the 17th century. It was considered a sacred site for them.*

*Pic from Flickr*








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Pinturas River Canyon-Santa Cruz Province*

*The impressive Pinturas River Canyon, where the "Caves of the hands" are located. 

Both places are housed within the Francisco P. Moreno National Park and are located some 163 km south of the major town of Perito Moreno.

The Hands Cave or locally known as Cueva de las Manos and the Pinturas or Rio Pinturas Canyon were both declared as UNESCO world heritage sited in 1999. 

The main reason for such an honor was attributed to the fact that the area signified the testimonies of pre-historic hunters, who occupied the place some 13,000 years ago*

*Pic from Flickr*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Lake Burmeister -Santa Cruz Province*

*Pic from Panoramio user "Tomy Vin"*


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

NICE thread!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Yungas tropical rainforest in Valle Grande Jujuy Argentina*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Yungas Rainforst en Valle Grande Jujuy Argentina*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Salto encantado with Mata Atlantica Rainforest Misiones Argentina*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Puerto Madero*-Buenos Aires City


Puerto Madero by Jessy Style, on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Mar del Plata City*-Buenos Aires Province











MDQ by Ar1985, on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> Puerto Madero en Santa Fe????? hace un tiempo tuve una discusión con un usuario por esto pero... si van a poner un mapita ubiquen bien el sitio. Ha pasado que lugares como Purmamarca figuren en el límite con Bolivia cuando nada que ver.
> 
> NO SON UNA O DOS FOTOS POR DIA?



Disculpa, me equivoque con el mapa. Es una o dos fotos por día pero estaba subiendo las que le borraron hoy a los usuarios en esta pagina por no citar las fuentes. 

Me costo toda la tarde buscar las fuentes, no seas tan agresivo :lol:.

Ni3lS, Can I upload the photos from Panoramio to imageshack and post the link of the pic in panoramio instead of posting the pic directly from panoramio? 

I can't resize the pics from that site. hno:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

seba_bolso said:


> Disculpa, me equivoque con el mapa. Es una o dos fotos por día pero estaba subiendo las que le borraron hoy a los usuarios en esta pagina por no citar las fuentes.
> 
> Me costo toda la tarde buscar las fuentes, no seas tan agresivo :lol:.
> 
> ...


No. I'm sorry but that's something we want to prevent. If the panoramio photos are too big then I'm afraid you have to look for photos elsewhere.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Sub Antarctic Forests of Lengas*-Rio Negro Province



lengas argentina by AR1985, on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Monument to the Flag in Rosario City-Santa Fe Province*











2525019988_6b822fb578_b by AR1985, on Flickr


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Cuesta del Obispo*-Salta Province




Cuesta del Obispo by RAMIROCORDOBES, on Flickr


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, I've spent 1 hour looking through these! I really enjoy looking at the the Argetinian pictures. A whole world has opened to me! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Tafi*-Tucuman Province











tuc_tafi by www.tripin.travel/, on Flickr


----------



## rosarino20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Pongan fotos del parque nacional el palmar, y de península valdez, son joyas escondidas, al igual que el puente del inca en Mendoza. es una sola foto por día , o una sola por usuario?


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Valdes Peninsula*-Chubut Province

*The Valdes Peninsula (Spanish: Península Valdés) is a peninsula on the Atlantic coast in the north east of Chubut Province. 

About 3,625 km2 (896,000 acres; 1,400 sq mi) in size, it is an important nature reserve which is listed as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO.

The coastline is inhabited by marine mammals, like sea lions, elephant seals, Magellanic penguins and fur seals. 

The endangered Southern right whales come here between May and December, for mating and giving birth, because the water in the gulf is quieter and warmer than in the open sea. Orcas can be found off the coast, in the open sea off the peninsula. In this area, they are known to beach themselves on shore to capture sea lions and elephant seals.

The inner part of the peninsula is inhabited by rheas, guanacos and maras. A high diversity and range of birds live in the peninsula as well; at least 181 bird species, including the Antarctic Pigeon.*












Peninsula Valdes by Chubut, on Flickr


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Valdes Peninsula II*-Chubut Province

*The Valdes Peninsula (World Heritage Site by UNESCO) is a site of global significance for the conservation of marine mammals.

The 500 km shoreline includes a series of gulfs, rocky cliffs, shallow bays and lagoons with extensive mudflats, sandy and pebble beaches, coastal sand dunes and small islands.*


Peninsula Valdes by PhotosPeninsula, on Flickr


*The endangered Southern right whales come here between May and December, for mating and giving birth, because the water in the gulf is quieter and warmer than in the open sea.*


Whales in Valdes Peninsula by by PhotosPeninsula, on Flickr


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Parque Nacional El Palmar*


P.N. El Palmar de Colón por ljndr, en Flickr


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

^^^^^^



> *Parque Nacional El Palmar*


*Parque Nacional El Palmar (El Palmar National Park)-**Entre Rios Province*

El Palmar National Park is one of Argentina's national parks, mid-way between the cities of Colón (54 km) and Concordia (60 km). 

It has an area of about 85 km² and was created in 1966 for the preservation of its characteristic Yatay palm trees (Syagrus yatay, formerly Butia yatay, Arecaceae family).

The park has a temperate-humid ecosystem. The terrain features patches of palm trees, small woods and forests, interrupted by streams flowing east into the Uruguay River. The local fauna includes woodpeckers, ñandúes and foxes.











:cheers:


----------



## Bleu_Chateau (Mar 7, 2010)

:master:


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Campo de Piedra Pomez - Provincia de Catamarca*


Catamarca, Campo de Piedra Pómez por Iggy Travel Consulting, en Flickr


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow! que hermosa la foto del palmar!


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow, amazing El Palmar.


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Parque Nacional Talampaya - Provincia de la Rioja*


Talampaya por Crónicas de Indias, en Flickr


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Villa del Dique - Provincia de Córdoba*


Villa del Dique - 13 por < Lucas >, en Flickr


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

Mu buenas. Es una foto por dia.

Very good. One photo a day.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Raulies lengas y cohiues en otoño Neuquen Argentina*



















Foto original del libro de la Naturaleza Argentina


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL AS YOU LIKE ME THE PICTURES OF Patagonian forest, COUNTRY THAT WE HAVE


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Iguazu Falls national Park Lower Circuit Misiones Argentina*




















Foto tomada en Febrero de 2011


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Tropical rainforest in Baritu national Park Salta Argentina*



















Original Photo from Book "Argentine Northwest from the Sky" Willy Kenning


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Forest-Neuquen Province*


sannp by 15, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Palm grove and swamps in San jose Lagoon Salta Argentina*



















Original Photo from Book "Argentine Northwest from the Sky" Willy Kenning


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

rosalia catan said:


> Original Photo from Book "Argentine Northwest from the Sky" Willy Kenning


*^^ WOW! Is that really in Argentina? It looks like some place in a tropical island or something! Amazing!

Actually I've just came back from certain tropical island yesterday and I've never thought I will see something remotely similar in our country! I guess I was mistaken!

What a huge and diverse country we have! 


PD: Thanks for keeping the thread while I was on vacations! *


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

nachop666 said:


> *Sierra de las Quijadas - Provincia de San Luis*
> 
> 
> Sierra de las Quijadas por Walter E.Kurtz, en Flickr





>



*Sierra de las Quijadas National Park, one of my personal favorites in the country! * :cheers:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Shells beach in San antonio Este Near "Las Grutas" Rio Negro Argentina*




























Original fotos from Flickr : Mauri Moroni

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mauri_moroni/5407579427/in/photostream/


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like a beach maiami:cheers2:


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Great pics of San Luis.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pescado river and yungas rainforest Salta Argentina*



















Original phot from book Argentine Northwest from the sky Willy Kenning


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Olivia mountain Tierra del Fuego Argentina*


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Sierra de la Ventana - Provincia de Buenos Aires*


Cerro Ventana por diego.barrios, en Flickr


----------



## patrick01 (May 7, 2011)

romanyo said:


> Castillos de Pincheira (Pincheira's Castles)
> 
> These rocks have that strange form of "castle" because of years and years of wind and water on the arid lands.
> It is located in Mendoza province, near Malargüe...
> The history says that this place was where the Pincheira brothers (a pair of vandals, thieves) hide.. (Maybe a mendocino can tell us the complete story)


where is messy ?


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

toti_argento said:


> Mendoza - Argentina


Toti Do you hate Mendoza or what? It's not a very nice shot. Almost any random pic of that city looks better.


*Mendoza City-Mendoza Province*

*Mendoza is the capital city of Mendoza Province (population 112,900).

The city is in the middle of one of Argentina's most important wine regions (the fifth region in wine production worldwide), accounting for nearly two-thirds of the country's entire wine production. 

Mendoza is also a frequent stopover for climbers on their way to climb Aconcagua (the highest mountain in the Western Hemisphere) and it is also commonly visited for other sports (hiking, horseback riding, rafting). 

In the winter, skiers go to the city for its easy access to the ski resorts surrounding the town.

In 2008, National Geographic listed Mendoza as one of the top 10 historic destinations of the World. 

It is considered one of the eight wine capitals of the world by the 'Great Wine Capitals of the World' alongside Bordeaux, Napa Valley and Rioja, and its wines regularly receive the highest recommendations from the world's leading wine critics.*











Ciudad de Mendoza by Jorge Gobbi, on Flickr



mendoza by www.personal-travel.com.ar, on Flickr


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Valisaires es una solo foto por dia "one photo a day", y no, no odio a Mendoza, si bien esa toma no es de las mejores en cuanto a la estetica de la ciudad me gusto mucho el atardecer, y por lo general la mayoria de las fotos que yo subo son de Mendoza y estan bastante buenas.

Saludos:cheers:

Valisaires is a single photo per day "one photo a day", and not hatred for Mendoza, although that decision is not the best in the city I enjoyed the evening, and usually most of the photos I upload are Mendoza and are quite good.

Regards


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

Disculpa Toti, es que hace 3 años que sigo este hilo, y muchisimos meses en que participo diariamente y a veces lo tomo muy personal sin querer. 

No te enojes, por suerte me están permitiendo tomarme unas vacaciones por primera vez en meses vos y rosalia, me gustan mucho sus fotos (algunas las tenia para postear en mi enormeee carpeta para este hilo). Muchas gracias por eso.

PD: Ya se que son una foto por día pero a veces se puede hacer una excepción como habíamos quedado atrás, mientras solo sean dos (me gustaban ambas). Te recomiendo que postees la fuente de las fotos porque los mods empezaron a eliminar las fotos que no tenían fuente hace unos meses.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

nachop666 said:


> *Sierra de las Quijadas - Provincia de San Luis*
> 
> 
> Sierra de las Quijadas por Walter E.Kurtz, en Flickr


wow, stunning !
nice pics guyskay:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Valdivian Forest in lake district Puerto Blest Rio Negro Argentina*



















Original photo by flickr:Teresitaacostamartinez


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

^A link to the original image must be provided.


----------



## gonzabar_77 (May 17, 2009)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


















link: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/images/city/20110508.jpg
Fantastica.


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

> Disculpa Toti, es que hace 3 años que sigo este hilo, y muchisimos meses en que participo diariamente y a veces lo tomo muy personal sin querer.
> 
> No te enojes, por suerte me están permitiendo tomarme unas vacaciones por primera vez en meses vos y rosalia, me gustan mucho sus fotos (algunas las tenia para postear en mi enormeee carpeta para este hilo). Muchas gracias por eso.
> 
> PD: Ya se que son una foto por día pero a veces se puede hacer una excepción como habíamos quedado atrás, mientras solo sean dos (me gustaban ambas). Te recomiendo que postees la fuente de las fotos porque los mods empezaron a eliminar las fotos que no tenían fuente hace unos meses.


Jaja todo bien amigo no me enojokay:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

i_am_hydrogen said:


> ^A link to the original image must be provided.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/teresitarivas/5638571346/in/photostream


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Cachi - Provincia de Salta*


Evening Light in Cachi por *teacup, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Snowy peacks of Aconquija Mountains and Subtropical forest in Tucumán*




















Original picture from: 

http://www.landroverclub.com.ar/viewtopic.php?p=966294&sid=6719bac96a41ced90eff8dd63ae3e0eb


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Tropical rainforest an Lipeo River In Baritu National park Argentina*



















Original picture by flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanofotos/2263602035/in/set-72157603906453668


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Tropical rainforest and Lipeo River in Baritu national Park Salta Argentina*

Ok, Sorry


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

You could wait some comment before post more and more images...


----------



## Rogerio Melo (Apr 30, 2011)

Not exist a tropical rainforests in Argentina!!!!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

Observed images and shut, babe,if you have doubts:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parque_Nacional_Baritú

and returnr to your monotonous tropical and subtropical country


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

nachop666 said:


> *Cachi - Provincia de Salta*


*Beautiful Spanish colonial architecture there! *




> Not exist a tropical rainforests in Argentina!!!!





> Observed images and shut, babe,if you have doubts:
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parque_...al_Baritú
> 
> and returnr to your monotonous tropical and subtropical country


*Oh no! This fight with the Brazilians again. :lol::nuts:

Rogelio, she's right we ARE NOT THE ANTARCTIC we have sub tropical weather too. 

From subtropical weather in the north to sub polar weather in the south, but mostly template weather (arid or humid depending on the region) in most of the country. 


*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Avenue in Salta City Argentina*



















Foto sacada en febrero de 2011


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

corsario albiceleste said:


> *Beautiful Spanish colonial architecture there! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baritu is the only tropical national park, and the most biodiverse in Argentina:
Yaguaretes, monkeys, macaws, parrots, toucans, glasses bear (ukumar u oso de anteojos), palm trees (acrocomia chunta), etc etc.


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Mendoza - Argentina


----------



## wall_ (May 9, 2011)

*Cerro de los siete colores, Jujuy.*








http://www.iumiratravel.com/es/destino-salta.shtml


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Valley of Juramento River Salta Argentina*




















Original picture by http://www.flickr.com/photos/bos69/4174050402/


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Cipolletti*-Neuquen Province

*Cipolletti is a small city (population 75,078 inhabitants) located on the north-eastern shore of the Neuquén River.

Cipolletti was founded as a fort by Lorenzo Vintter, in 1881. 

The name was changed later, after César Cipolletti, one of the forerunners of the study of the irrigation system in the region.

It is the center of the apple and pear cultivation zone of the Alto Valle.*

Photo by SCC member "Romanito"


----------



## Beto Velez (Nov 7, 2008)

Seba, Cipolletti isnt Neuquen province, it s Rio Negro but is very close to Neuquen, so you can see Neuquen city in this photo just behind Cipolletti.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

I know that place... Is just amazing!!!!!


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Ñorquin*-Neuquen Province




11664791Ñorquín by celechia, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

some unsourced photos have been deleted.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road Las lenguas to "Las Estancias Village" Tucumán/Catamarca Provinces Argentina*




























This pictures are mine


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Aristobulo del valle Misiones Argentina*



















http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-6IgSOBlAMj...o_villordo.jpg


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

*Neuquen Province*


----------



## lxiao (May 21, 2011)

Proud of Argentina


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Islands and Beaches of Rosario City*-Santa Fe Province



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


dscn932 by Joseph85, on Flickr



dscn9320Joseph85 by Joseph85, on Flickr


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Hotel Llao-Llao - Provincia de Rio Negro*


Llao Llao, Bariloche, Argentina por jjrestrepoa, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

love the second photo in post #2571.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Lanin National park Neuquen Argentina*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3687069315/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> love the second photo in post #2571.


Me too.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Correntoso river Neuquen Argentina*




















original picture from
http://www.fotonaturaleza.org/data/media/1/IMG_1111_fn.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Las grutas beach Rio Negro Province Argentina*




























Original Pictures from:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/latente/4206337215/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/latente/4207094950/


----------



## Valletano (Jun 3, 2010)

Excellent thread, really great pictures!!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

mas fotos de chicas argentinas :lol::lol:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*For you italiano pellicano*



italiano_pellicano said:


> mas fotos de chicas argentinas :lol::lol:


One of the most beautifull women in the world with 60 years old.










PD: i'm not lesbian :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

spam


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Fields-Buenos Aires Province*











4205631418_42541b6c52_b by Fer Brussa, on Flickr


----------



## Dydasko10 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ual, a argentina tem lindas paisagens. Faltava umas neves patagonicas aqui no Brasil. Voces bem que poderiam nos vender uma parte da Patagonia para termos mais montanhas com neve heheh
belas fotos


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Desert Flowers in Cachi Salta Argentina*



















Original picture from:

http://www.fotonaturaleza.org/details.php?image_id=33320&mode=search


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Geiser en volcan Domuyo, Neuquen.*

























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48945579
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6304857


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Salt Flat "Hombre Muerto" Catamarca province Argentina*



















Original picture from:

http://www.fotonaturaleza.org/data/media/1/salar_del_hombre_muerto.jpg


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Ruta a la Isla del Cerrito - Provincia del Chaco*


El camino a Isla del Cerrito inundado por Edwin E. Harvey, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*No pueden ver las fotos que estuvimos posteando estos 3 años. En esta pagina solamente ya van 3 fotos repetidas.... hno: 

Tengo mas de 1000 fotos sin postear aun y estan posteando las que ya postiee... *


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

seba_bolso said:


> *No pueden ver las fotos que estuvimos posteando estos 3 años. En esta pagina solamente ya van 3 fotos repetidas.... hno:
> 
> Tengo mas de 1000 fotos sin postear aun y estan posteando las que ya postiee... *


hola seba, podrias decir si algunas posteadas por mi lo son? asi las edito, gracias


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Valle Encantado, Salta.*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtveen/5197600505/


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Y por qué no esperan a que alguien comente algo? Han llenado de imágenes este thread y basolutamente nadie comenta nada.

Me parece ridículo.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> Y por qué no esperan a que alguien comente algo? Han llenado de imágenes este thread y basolutamente nadie comenta nada.
> 
> Me parece ridículo.


La limitacion es una foto por dia, acaso es necesario que se comente para poder postear otra?, si esa es la politica, que la informen.
Con respecto a repetir imagenes, se que no es mi caso, pero cual es?, acaso las fotos son propiedad de seba?
El exito del thread esta en la cantidad de visitantes, que se pueden ver, son casi 358000, este thread estaba un poco caido y se levanto, no entiendo el problema.


----------



## Martin88 (Jul 8, 2007)

Beautiful landscapes! kay: 

Hopefully I wil be able to vist one day.


----------



## futate01 (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh wow! That's amazing. How wonderful it would be to drive here.



nachop666 said:


> *Ruta a la Isla del Cerrito - Provincia del Chaco*
> 
> 
> El camino a Isla del Cerrito inundado por Edwin E. Harvey, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Valle Grande mountains Jujuy Argentina*



















original picture from:

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/18658064.jpg


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Volcan Lanin - Provincia de Neuquen*


Paimún por MisguidedGhost, en Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Crater Corona del Inca, La Rioja.*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/amigosdeargentina/2949299091/


----------



## Sky_devil (May 27, 2011)

nachop666 said:


> *Ruta a la Isla del Cerrito - Provincia del Chaco*
> 
> 
> El camino a Isla del Cerrito inundado por Edwin E. Harvey, en Flickr


Oh my ... that's food for eyes . Amazing ^^


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree, It's simply amazing! :cheers2:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

nachop666 said:


> *Ruta a la Isla del Cerrito - Provincia del Chaco*
> 
> 
> El camino a Isla del Cerrito inundado por Edwin E. Harvey, en Flickr


Genial, muy linda Arg


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Glaciar Spegazzini - Provincia de Santa Cruz*


Glaciar Spegazzini por villedargent, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Cerro Bayo*-Rio Negro Province


CerroBayo_p06


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*^^ Colonial-style street in Lujan City-Buenos Aires Province *
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Streets of La Plata City*-Buenos Aires Province











Panoramica | Calle 7 e/48 y 49 by HeRo LP, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Burr lagoon La Rioja Province*



















Original picture from:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/amigosdeargentina/2950151232/


----------



## yuyita (May 24, 2011)

Some of Cordoba



PUNILLA VALLEY - MOUNT HOOD - CAVES Ongamira-CORDOBA




Thanks for letting me post some of my province.
If you liked the other day I ...


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome yuyita to "Argentina One photo a day". Amazings pics of Córdoba province.

Some suggestions:

1° It's ONE photo a day.

2° Put the source of the pic you post here.

3° Try to write in English Lenguaje.


If you don't obey with these rules your posts will be deleted by Moderators.

Regards and sorry for my poor English.


----------



## yuyita (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome.
Follow the rules.
She knew that she not cite the source, are pictures I've taken. If photos are not allowed to post amateur volvere no thanks.
Sorry for using a translator.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

If pics are taken by you, put: Pics by me.

I wanna see pics of Valle Hermoso (Beautiful Valley). 

Regards!!!


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*La Rioja City-La Rioja Province

The small city of La Rioja was founded in 1591. It's a typical winegrower town and one of the most typically Iberian in architecture in the country.*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest in Valle grande Jujuy Province*



















Original picture from:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18657542


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*La Estrella Swamp Formosa province*



















Original picture from:

http://www.fotonaturaleza.org/details.php?image_id=42131


----------



## leanvlc (Nov 12, 2005)

Puerto Argentino - Islas Malvinas
















fuentehttp://www.panoramio.com/photo/46735465


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Villa la angostura - Neuquen province


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Que bueno es ver que este thread es el 9no con mas visitas y el número 11 en cantidad de comentarios, espero que entre todos los que hacemos este thread pongamos dia a dia nuestro grano de arena, subamos nuestras mejores fotos sobre todos los rincones de este hermoso pais para que el mundo vea lo hermosa que es Argentina.

Saludos !

That is good to see that this picture is the 9th with over 11 visits and number of comments, I hope that between all of us at this thread every day we put our grain of sand, let us go our best pictures on every corner of this beautiful country for the world see how beautiful she is Argentina.

Greetings!


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Toti, please, post the sources of your photos. The mods can remove your photos if you don't.

Toti por favor, postea las fuentes de tus fotos, sino los mods te eliminan la fotos.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Near Ushuaia City-Tierra del Fuego Province


----------



## Bleu_Chateau (Mar 7, 2010)

Watching last photos, it's sad to see what's happening in Patagonia hno:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Juramento River Salta province*





































Original pictures from:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2729595550/sizes/l/in/set-72157604628682255/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2729594312/in/set-72157604628682255/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2728887133/sizes/l/in/set-72157604628682255/


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

Rosalia, hermosas fotos, pero 3 no son demasiadas? La 2da es redundante creo. 

Saludos


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Tigre City-Buenos Aires Province 

Tigre is a town 28 miles north of Buenos Aires city. 

Tigre lies on the Parana Delta (the second largest delta in the world) and is an important tourist and weekend destination. 

The town sits on an island created by several small streams and rivers and was founded in 1820. *











Tigre, Argentina by Jim Boud


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

seba_bolso said:


> *Tigre City-Buenos Aires Province
> 
> Tigre is a town 28 miles north of Buenos Aires city.
> 
> ...


*I love this town and the delta, forests and architecture in the region in general. I guess I'm going to make a thread about the city soon.

Most of its streets are actually "water streets" with its houses on the banks and its streets being the waterways (channels and rivers).

Here four pics of the landscape (sorry I couln't post just one).
*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Lacar lake neuquen province*



















Original picture from:
http://www.fotonaturaleza.org/details.php?image_id=42149


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*July 9th Indendence day!


House of Tucuman (or House of the Independence)*-Tucuman Province

*The House of Tucuman is a colonial style historical building and museum located in Tucuman City, where an assembly of delegates from several provinces of the country (the Congress of Tucumán) declared independence from Spain on 9 July 1816 (although the political indendence had been proclaimed in 1810).

Distinguishable by its Solomonic columns inf front, the house is an otherwise typical colonial era dwelling in Argentina, and was built of the 17th century. 

It was the Bazán family home at that time. 

A son et lumière show takes place at the House each evening to set the scene for the story of the declaration of independence. The show ends with the national anthem in front of the Argentine flag, flanked on either side by large reliefs of the historic scenes sculpted by Lola Mora.










*


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

con todo respeto, no me parece muy buena imagen mostrar todo lleno de cenizas.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

A mi tampoco.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Yala Lagoon Jujuy Province*



















Original photo :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3213369177/


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

edit


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> A mi tampoco.


Bueno de vos no me extraña, todas las fotos que subo le encontras algo raro


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

nachop666 said:


> con todo respeto, no me parece muy buena imagen mostrar todo lleno de cenizas.


Nosé, a mi me gsuta la foto el lago encima se ve exelente


----------



## Looker (May 7, 2010)

ami si me gusta se ve impresionante


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome photos guys but remember unsourced and noncredited photos will be removed.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Bleu_Chateau said:


> Watching last photos, it's sad to see what happening in Patagonia hno:


*The south is really having a bad time with all the ashes coming from the Chilean volcano. It's amazing how the ashes cross all the Andes and cover Argentine provinces!. 

Well is not that incredible since the ashes even travel to Australia, Uruguay and New Zealand from Chile!. Dozens of flights were cancel in all these countries because of the ashes in their territory!

The worst thing is the ski season these months is going to suffer a drop in tourist arrivals this year that's for sure... 

A couple of photos of the ashes over the south... 










http://inapcache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/ashlry/bp24.jpg











*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice pics:cheers:




PD: Troll volcanohno:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Macaws in Itiyuro Dam near Acambuco Salta province*




























Original photos from

https://picasaweb.google.com/piguas/FotosComisionMayo09#5334665713310144066


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Views of the _Big Hills_ (Sierras Grandes ), near Mount Champaquí.





























Photographies taken by me during the past week.


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

*Ruinas de los Quilmes - Quilmes ruins (Tucumán)*









from: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/borderlys/3711749104/


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

almagestos said:


> *Ruinas de los Quilmes - Quilmes ruins (Tucumán)*


*Quilmes Ruins*-Tucuman Province

*Quilmes ruins are the remains of the largest pre-Columbian settlement in Argentina.

The Quilmes people were an indigenous tribe of the Diaguita group settled in the western subandean valleys of today’s Tucumán province.

They fiercely resisted the Spaniards for 130 years, until being defeated in 1667. Spanish invaders relocated the last 2,000 survivors to a reservation 20 km south of Buenos Aires. This 1,500 km journey was made by foot, causing hundreds of Quilmes to die in the process. By 1810, the reservation was abandoned. The few survivors ultimately settled in what is now the city of Quilmes.

Today, the ruins are an important tourist attraction for the province of Tucuman.*


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Ruta 7 - Provincia de Mendoza*


Argentina - Mendoza - Road Trip por fedepo18, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Route 222*-Mendoza Province













*Photos taken by me*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Salta City overview*



















Photo taken by me, from San Bernardo Mountain February 2011


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

valisaires said:


> *Copa America (America Cup)-Argentina 2011, La Plata City-*-Buenos Aires Province
> 
> *Staged since 1916, Copa América is the oldest competition of soccer teams in the world and it is one of the world's most widely viewed sporting events.
> 
> ...



*ARGENTINA VS URUGUAY. Quarter Finals today, I can't wait! Messi vs Forlan, the best player in the World Cup against the best player in the world :cheers:

*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Antonio227 said:


> Views of the _Big Hills_ (Sierras Grandes ), near Mount Champaquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

seba_bolso said:


> *ARGENTINA VS URUGUAY. Quarter Finals today, I can't wait! Messi vs Forlan, the best player in the World Cup against the best player in the world :cheers:
> 
> *


*Congrats Uruguay, I hate penalties :bash::lol:*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

rosalia catan said:


> Photo taken by me, from San Bernardo Mountain February 2011



Nice.....:cheers:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Canyon of Jordán river and rainforest in Jujuy Province*




























Original photos from:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andres_ba/2180022655/


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Volcan Payùn Liso, Mendoza.*




http://www.pehuenche.com.ar/Malargue.htm



http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/34228867/payn-liso-volcan/en


----------



## Bleu_Chateau (Mar 7, 2010)

*La Plata City - Buenos Aires Province*












(Taken by me)


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Great pics rosalia!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ Gracias, te escribo en español ya que mi inglés no es bueno, soy salteña, orgullosa de toda mi patria, aunque el mérito generalmente no es mío, sino de los que sacaron las fotos, pero si sirven para mostrarlas al mundo bienvenidas sean pertenezcan a quien fuere, igualmente a pesar de ser de Salta, creo que Jujuy tiene una geografía única y muy variada me encantan las yungas y el verde (por eso verás más posts míos del norte argentino y de bosques que de otro tipo de paisajes) gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Rosalia yo tampoco manejo un ingles muy fluido pero siempre podes usar el traductor de google que te salva las papas en muchas situaciones, ojala te sirva

Saludos


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Yerba buena - Tucuman Province


----------



## skykings (Jun 29, 2011)

They had each participant perform four p90x workout (Legs & Back, Plyometrics, Cardio X, and Chest ... council's guidelines for a high-intensity workout. The team also found that each session burned between 441 calories to 699 calories
cheap longchamp handbags at the time eternally.
There was something concerning the Longchamp bag that each time I might check out Paris, I'd start off pondering it sawing it so terrific put together and hip on every one of 

the Parisian women. Anyway, I by no means had enough time and just did not planned to acquire it on some duty cost-free shop someplace, I needed to have it within the true 

store. As I had been with my boyfriend there and it absolutely was the first time we were actually holidaymakers in Paris, I made a decision to obtain it, in genuine Longchamp 

store with a great deal of cheap longchamp People in america and Japanese girls acquiring them in black or beige.


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Córdoba - Provincia de Córdoba*


Catedral (Cathedral) - Córdoba, Argentina por eleZeta, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

^^^^^^ 


seba_bolso said:


> *Cordoba Cathedral-Cordoba City
> 
> The Córdoba Cathedral (Our Lady of the Assumption; Spanish: Nuestra Señora de la Asunción), is the oldest church in continuous service in Argentina.
> 
> ...


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Volcan Maipo, Mendoza*

Volcan maipo by xxxx, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ 


seba_bolso said:


> *Maipo Volcano*-Mendoza Province
> 
> *Maipo is a stratovolcano in the Andes, it's 5,264 m (17,270 ft)  high.
> 
> ...


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*San Bernardo*-Buenos Aires Province

*San Bernardo del Tuyú is a town (population 6968) in the seaside La Costa District. 

Founded in 1942 by Juan Carlos Chiozza, San Bernardo slowly grew as a tourist destination, and one of five piers in the district was built along its shores. One of its early visitors, Uruguayan Argentine poet Juan Burghi, dedicated a poem, San Bernardo, to the seaside hamlet in 1957.

The 1978 establishment of the La Costa District helped further promote the town, and numerous pubs, bingo parlors, discotheques, and theatres were established in subsequent years, notably along Costanera and San Bernardo Avenues, and Chiozza Street, which was designated a pedestrian promenade for the summer high tourist season. Among the best-known points of interest on this latter is the Observatorio de la Costa, the district's only observatory.*


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

seba_bolso said:


> *San Bernardo*-Buenos Aires Province
> 
> *San Bernardo del Tuyú is a town (population 6968) in the seaside La Costa District.
> 
> ...


I don't like it hno:

looks like soma bad and very crowded seaside in italy(Rimini and riviera romagnola), luckily we have a lot of other awesome beaches 

Post pics of the best argentina's beaches! thx!

the other pics are awesome :cheers:


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Independencia Park - Tandil

One of the few hills in Buenos Aires province... amazing!










from user miroab


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Overview and snorkeling in Punta Villarino near Las Grutas Rio Negro province*




























Original photos from:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48652326 

http://www.lasgrutasdepartamentos.com/venta/las_grutas_punta_villarino.html


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San Francisco church (century XVIII) Salta City*




























Photos taken by me in february 2011


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Singuil Slope in Catamarca province*



















Original photo from: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/javierpastrana/4642729877/in/photostream


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Yaboti Jungle Biosphere reserve Misiones province*




























Original photos from:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5182755726/in/set-72157625281196795


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cosatal dunes and beaches near Pinamar and Carilo, Buenos Aires province*





































Original photos from:
http://www.veranopinamar.com.ar/mapadecarilo.php 
http://salgodepaseo.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/carilo.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Aconquija mountains in Tucuman province*



















Original photo from:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaghi/453456039/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Overview Mitre Peninsula Tierra del Fuego Province*



















Original photo from:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruggeroarena/5981101803/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Really fascinating nature!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Impresionantes fotos! Me encantó la de la Sierra del Aconquija :cheers2:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Winery in Quebrada de Cafayate, Salta province*













Quebrada de Cafayate by Prof. Tournesol, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mountain temperates woods in Unquillo, Cordoba province*



















Original photo from:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kj-an/2159561359/in/set-72157603612310770


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Paisaje de Entre Ríos...*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5420085422/in/photostream


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*EMBALSE, RÍO TERCERO. Córdoba Province.*



Azul azul. Embalse. por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Kuppers fall, Misiones province*













Salto Kuppers by Alumisionero, on Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Salar del Diablo, Salta province.*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayumi_yamamoto/5714750994/in/photostream/


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Ruta de los Seismiles, Catamarca.*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5097058420/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Argentina one of my favorite countrys.....great thread! :cheers:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Highlands of San Luis province*













CENTRAL ARGENTINA: The Highlands of San Luis by thejourney1972 (South America "addicted"), on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great nature pics, amazing landscapes.....:cheers2:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Parana river and Caraguatay Island near Montecarlo Misiones Province*



















Original photo from:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alumisionero/4467518313/


----------



## mariel699 (Dec 28, 2010)

North


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Argentina like always stunning!


----------



## mariel699 (Dec 28, 2010)

"Sierra de las Quijadas" San Luis province




from: http://www.informaciondelpais.com.a...a-frenar-la-decision-con-una-medida-cautelar/


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Geyser of the Galan Volcano, Catamarca.*




http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodoluca77/5674113531/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodoluca77/5674679446/in/photostream/


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

rosalia catan said:


>


*Beautiful Photo!

Ushuaia City-Tierra del Fuego Province

Photo taken by me last week. The spring begins tomorrow but the weather is still snowy :nuts:*


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Luján's Basilica, Buenos Aires province*













Basílica de Liján by ag2078, on Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Salar de Antofalla, Antofagasta de la Sierra. Catamarca*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/soysissi/3601574064/


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome pics :cheers:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Aereal view of "La Fidelidad" next national park between Chaco and formosa provinces*




























Original photos from:

http://www.greenpeace.org/argentina/Global/argentina/image/2011/bosques/Fidelidad_2.JPG 

http://www.greenpeace.org/argentina/Global/argentina/image/2011/bosques/fidelidad_1.JPG


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Shincal, Inca archaeological sanctuary, catamarca province*



















Original phot from:
http://viajeenargentina.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/EL-SHINCAL-3.jpg


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Salar del hombre muerto, Catamarca.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5476200674/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Autumn in Villa Traful, Neuquen Province*




























Original photos from:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lontananzo/2558578044/ 
http://www.yannarthusbertrand.org/y...ogallery&Itemid=0&func=detail&catid=18&id=626


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Amazing landscapes


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Dunas en Catmarca.*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/recondoontheroad/6090619790/in/photostream/


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^  Wonderful landscape of the north! Thanks Daii 


*Valle Hermoso, Las Leñas, Mendoza province*













Beautiful Valley by Gustavo Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## Silvina Padilla (Dec 18, 2010)

daii_ said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/recondoontheroad/6090619790/in/photostream/


Amazing, like some landscapes in north of Mexico.


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Lake Verde, Catamarca Province.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonicoss/5641419740/


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Valle hermoso is now my new wallpaper.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ kay:


*Araucarias behind Caviahue lake, Neuquén province*













Paisaje nevado en Caviahue, Neuquén, snow in Caviahue by Gastón S., on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beaches in Parana river, near San Ignacio, Misiones province*



















Original photo from:

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/9101698.jpg 
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/206210.jpg


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Ascochinga-*Cordoba Province*


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Awesome photos! :cheers2:


*La Candelaria farm, Lobos, Buenos Aires province*













La Candelaria by DMWyllie, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

tablenewsmy said:


> This is nice place.


Thanks for checking out the thread.


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Viedma - Carmen de patagones Rio negro province


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Colón Theatre, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*













Teatro Colon by EzeLuna, on Flickr


*Stained glass of one of its halls*


VITRAEUX LARGO DE TECHO TEATRO COLON BUENOS AIRES by sotovictorj, on Flickr


*Stained glass of the dome*


CUPULA VITREUX TEATRO COLON by sotovictorj, on Flickr


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Lincoln-Buenos Aires Province*


----------



## helenlovely205 (Sep 27, 2011)

valisaires said:


> *Lincoln-Buenos Aires Province*


 I like this place. Looking for nice.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

maniacoargento said:


> *Colón Theatre, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ´

Woow! Aamazing, I love it. :drool:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ One of the best theatre venues in the world, it's beautiful 


*Potrilleros dam, Mendoza province*













dique potrerillos by Marina Cast., on Flickr


----------



## mariel699 (Dec 28, 2010)

San Martín de los Andes -Neuquen Province


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Carmen de Patagones*-Buenos Aires Province

*Carmen de Patagones (population 18,189) is the southernmost city in the province of Buenos Aires.

It is located 937 km from the city of Buenos Aires, on the north bank of the Río Negro ("Black River"). The city is the capital of the Patagones Partido, the only administrative division of Buenos Aires Province that lies within Patagonia.

The town was founded in 1779 by Francisco de Viedma, leading a Spanish expedition commissioned with colonizing Patagonia's shores.

In the 19th century, Carmen de Patagones had a fort, and after the May Revolution of 1810, it became a prison for royalists (Spaniards and pro-Spanish locals against the independence movement).

Later, during the Argentina-Brazil War (1825–1828), the town became a naval base, since the main Argentine safe harbour, the estuary of the Río de la Plata, had been blocked by Brazilian ships. *


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hola de nuevo! Y otra vez - gracias a todos que sube las fotos y da información! Preciosa tema.

Quiero preguntar a los "sabios"... Es realidad que Argentina no tiene mucos castillo, como en Europa. Me refiero de la epoca de los siglos XII-XVIII (más o menos), pero sabeis si existe algun hilo sobre este tema de la arquetictura "clasica"? Tal vez no solo de Argentina sino de toda América del Sur.

Gracias.


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

vshreiter71 said:


> Hola de nuevo! Y otra vez - gracias a todos que sube las fotos y da información! Preciosa tema.
> 
> Quiero preguntar a los "sabios"... Es realidad que Argentina no tiene mucos castillo, como en Europa. Me refiero de la epoca de los siglos XII-XVIII (más o menos), pero sabeis si existe algun hilo sobre este tema de la arquetictura "clasica"? Tal vez no solo de Argentina sino de toda América del Sur.
> 
> Gracias.




Perdona pero mezclas conceptos y datos de una manera muy errada...
En cuanto a edificios del siglo XII al XVII es cuasi imposible a menos que te refieras a ruinas de pueblos originarios porque América fue descubierta en el siglo XV( por lo que solo quedarías 2 siglos posibles) Y DURANTE la época del renacimiento en Europa por lo que YA HABÍAN PASADO la edad media y la civilización feudal( si a castillo te referis) AHORA si hablas de algún tipo de fortificación u edificio que sea tipologicamente semejante NO ENTRARÍA dentro de lo "clásico" NI SIQUIERA en el "clasicismo" ni en el "neoclasicismo" ya que esa tipologia no le es propia a esos movimientos( sino que es mas propio el Palacio que el castillo) 
Si existen fortificaciones con tipologias similares al típico castillo europeo de la edad media en Argentina y en el resto de América PERO no corresponde ni a los siglos que te referís, ni a la arquitectura medieval( ni siquiera tardía) ni a la arquitectura "clásica"...

pd. Los mexicanos se jactan de tener edificios medievales pero no lo son sino mas bien una trasculturacion y adaptación de los mismos, como se da en el resto de América...
Lo que si le es propio al continente es Renacimiento tardío y Barroco que son los movimientos que se daban en la época de su descubrimiento, lo que sea anterior a ello e incluso a veces esos mismos movimientos no le son propios, no así los posteriores e incluso el mismo Barroco que se da de manera particular y local en cada país o región de América.


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Laguna Esmeralda - Emerald Lake, Tierra del Fuego province.*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/surita/2399224910/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/surita/2402367579/in/photostream/


----------



## mariel699 (Dec 28, 2010)

*castillos no, palacios sí*



vshreiter71 said:


> Hola de nuevo! Y otra vez - gracias a todos que sube las fotos y da información! Preciosa tema.
> 
> Quiero preguntar a los "sabios"... Es realidad que Argentina no tiene mucos castillo, como en Europa. Me refiero de la epoca de los siglos XII-XVIII (más o menos), pero sabeis si existe algun hilo sobre este tema de la arquetictura "clasica"? Tal vez no solo de Argentina sino de toda América del Sur.
> 
> Gracias.


Claro que no hay castillos de esa época, primero porque *no existió una época feudal *con incastellamentos poblacionales xD por algo obvio, esto era América y las culturas más importantes estaban en lo que actualmente es México, Guatemala y Perú n_n 

En Buenos Aires luego de la Independencia, *se derribó todo aquello "español"* (salvo el Cabildo -por razones económicas de espacio para los administradores-) y años más tarde el ejecutivo Argentino (profundamente ligada las ideas románticas y de la ilustración) se o*bsesionaron con PARIS* e hicieron todo para disfrazar a Buenos Aires de París. También ayudaron las *familias ricas, que hacían para ellas "PALACETES"* que luego abandonaron tras la fiebre amarilla (ya estamos por fin del XIX) y esos palacios pasaron a ser dependencias gubernamentales y demás...



La foto que te dejé es de *"El Palacio de las Aguas Corrientes"* que en realidad no es ningún palacio, por dentro guarda tanques enormes de agua cuando se comenzó a potabilizar y llevar agua corriente a los vecinos de Buenos Aires... imaginate si solo era para "aparentar" como eran los palacios reales... te dejo este thread parecido a lo que buscás 



y muy humildemente te recomiendo mi vid con título sensacionalista jaja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vndUonSXePo


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

Pues señores, teneís toda la razón... He explicado mal mi pregunta. Claro que America "descubrierón" en 1492 y es imposible encontrar la arquitectura similar .... Pero tanto Meaburroperomerio como Mariel699 me lo entendieron y estaban cerca de mi petición.
No soy gran experto, ni quizas puedo ver gran diferencias entre Barroco de una epoca u otra. Lo que puedo decir "esto me gusta, y esto aun más", jejeje... Pero, Meaburroperomerio; creo que yo refería a esto, lo que me explicas en último párrafo de tu mensaje. Tanto como Mariel me da un ejemplo de Palacio del "Palacio de las Aguas", si hay un hilo aparte sobre esta arquitectura, me encantaría verlo.
Y hace poco, ahora no estoy con mi ordenador y no me acuerdo, unas 5 -7 páginas anteriores he visto una fortaleza argentina. A ver si ahora me entienden mejor y no he liado más)))
Gracias en cualquier caso. Y saludos desde Valencia.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

vshreiter71 said:


> Hola...





meaburroperomerio said:


> Perdona...





mariel699 said:


> Claro...





vshreiter71 said:


> Pues señores...


*Guys, please write in english.*


----------



## mariel699 (Dec 28, 2010)

vshreiter71 said:


> si hay un hilo aparte sobre esta arquitectura, me encantaría verlo.
> 
> Gracias en cualquier caso. Y saludos desde Valencia.


Fijate en mi respuesta anterior te dejé un LINK a un thread de acá.


----------



## Silvina Padilla (Dec 18, 2010)

rosalia catan said:


> Original photo from:
> 
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/9101698.jpg
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/206210.jpg


This is Argentina?, I amazed every day more with this country


----------



## mariel699 (Dec 28, 2010)

Las Grutas - Río Negro Province

The beaches have got the most warm water in Argentina, they´re in the alantic coast - Patagonia












2da pic revistahuespedes.blogspot.com


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

dnh310 said:


> *Guys, please write in english.*


Lo siento. No sé ingles. Pues me callo para siempre y no molestaré más.
mariel699 gracias, no he fijado bien.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

vshreiter71 said:


> Lo siento. No sé ingles. Pues me callo para siempre y no molestaré más.
> mariel699 gracias, no he fijado bien.


Es cierto que una de las reglas es escribir en inglés, pero hay maneras de contestar y decir las cosas, vshreiter, te pido disculpas por algunas contestaciones bruscas de algunos compatriotas, y puedes opinar y preguntar todo lo que quieras, y a mi compatriota y limitrofe amigo catamarqueño, por favor, deberias ser un poquito mas diplomático, no te enojes.

PD: mariel 699, bienvenida y me encantan tus aportes al foro.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

vshreiter71 said:


> Lo siento. No sé ingles. Pues me callo para siempre y no molestaré más.
> mariel699 gracias, no he fijado bien.


You are not a problem.  Just write in english, please. It's a forum's rule.


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Volcán Galán, Catamarca.*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/soysissi/4382875292/in/photostream/


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Valle Escondido, Salta.*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/gomezpaz/3265743679/in/photostream/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Canyon in Santa Victoria Oeste Salta province*



















Original photo from:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55232869


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Provincial park Epulafquen, Neuquen province*



















Original photo from:

http://www1.rionegro.com.ar/viajes/miciudad/vimag.php?idinfo=97


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Cool picture. :cheers2:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Viedma lake, Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz province*













20091210 PNLG - Lago Viedma 138 by blogmulo, on Flickr


----------



## mariel699 (Dec 28, 2010)

Purmamarca - Jujuy Province







http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4061491


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Susques, Jujuy*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/loupiote/4922862400/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rivadavia waterfall seen from viewpoint "la ventana" in San Martin island, Iguazu falls Misiones province*



















Original photo from:

http://www.redargentina.com/fotos/misiones/iguazu20.jpg


----------



## leanvlc (Nov 12, 2005)

Sigo este foro y este thread desde sus respectivos inicios y la verdad que recien me entero que sea una de las reglas del foro hablar en ingles, sobre todo cuando cualquiera puede entrar a cualquiera de los sub-foros internacionales y darse cuenta perfectamente que cada pais escribe en su idioma, alemanes, franceses, rusos, koreanos, japoneses etc. Si es una nueva regla de este foro por favor indiquenme donde puedo verlo, si es una norma del thread en ningun momento desde el inicio del mismo se indico esto.Hablo perfectamente ingles pero asi como me tomo la molestia de entender en ingles cuando entro en foros de otros paises, me puedo tomar la libertad de hablar en el idioma del pais al que intentamos mostrar con estas fotografias.Chicos creo que no hay que ser mas papistas que el papa, sino mas de uno que postea dos fotos o mas por post, o que no coloca el mapa unificado que algunos si nos hemos tomado la molestia e colocar estarian banneados.Repito no seamos mas papistas que el papa.Es solo una opinion.Y por favor sigamos disfrutando de las buenisimas fotos con las que todos hacen crecer dia a dia este gran thread!!!


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^




Ni3lS said:


> Please speak English here, not Spanish. It's the International section. If I read spanish I'm going to delete your post. And CREDIT photos.


----------



## mariel699 (Dec 28, 2010)

*9 de Julio avenue -Buenos Aires city
*


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

mariel699 said:


> Purmamarca - Jujuy Province
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^

*Purmamarca, is located in Jujuy, Argentina’s northernmost province and it shares a rugged border with Bolivia. 

The Hill of Seven Colors (Cerro de Siete Colores) rises behind the town to form a geologic rainbow.

Purmamarca is a small picturesque and charming colonial style small town located in Humahuaca Canyon, an UNESCO World Heritage Site. 
*


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Quebrada del Río Las Conchas, Salta*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodoluca/5454256541/in/photostream/


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Plaza de Mayo, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*













La plaza de todos by federico.paul, on Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Paso San Francisco, Catamarca.*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/53347916


----------



## mariel699 (Dec 28, 2010)

Iguazú falls -Misiones Province

drought period


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Hermosas fotos!

Awesome pics! :cheers2:


*Provincial Route 34, Highlands of Córdoba*













CENTRAL ARGENTINA: crossing the highlands of Córdoba by thejourney1972 (South America "addicted"), on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Camino de los 7 lagos-Rio Negro Province*



camino7lagosneu por Lucas Cartier, en Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Tolar Grande, Salta.*



http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1195112


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Great pictures, guys! :applause:

_*maniacoargento*_, what a amazing picture posted in post #2.901! :cheers1:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks! Glad you liked it. 

Camino de los siete lagos: :drool:


*Embalse Valle Grande, San Rafael, Mendoza province*













Embalse Valle Grande (San Rafael, Mendoza, Argentina) by thejourney1972 (South America "addicted"), on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Added maps to most of my posts, if anyone wants to use them just send me a pm and I'll send you the download link (it's just a text file)

Agregué mapas a la mayoría de mis posts, si alguien quiere usarlos envíenme un mensaje y les mando el link de descarga (es sólo un archivo de texto).

Gracias.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Río de las Vueltas Valley, Santa Cruz province*













DSC_0236 valley view by Rhodri Evans, on Flickr


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

This one is really breathtaking!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks for visiting this thread. Greetings! :cheers2:


*Bañado la Estrella wetlands, Formosa province*













Bañado de La Estrella, Formosa, Argentina by rodoluca99, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Calchaqui river aereal view, Salta province*



















Original photo from book "Argentine Northwest from the air" Willy Kenning


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ :drool:

Amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*villa Nougues in Aconquija mountains, Tucumán province*



















Original photo from book "Argentine Northwest from the air" Willy Kenning


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^  What a fantastic picture! Totally gorgeous place, "El jardín de la República". Thanks Rosalia!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Cathedral of La Plata, Buenos Aires province*













Catedral by German G, on Flickr



Catedral de La Plata by Tato C, on Flickr



Cúpula Gótica by Tato C, on Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Laguna Blanca, Catamarca...*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/soysissi/4861540258/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fantastic photos.....:cheers:


----------



## cherrysmith (Oct 5, 2011)

it is so beautiful, i'd like to go if i have time and money and him!


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

maniacoargento said:


> ^^ Awesome photos! :cheers2:
> 
> 
> *La Candelaria farm, Lobos, Buenos Aires province*
> ...


:hi:Very nice photo!
I really like this type of architecture.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks, it was built in the late 19th century and the architecture was inspired by French castles of the Loire valley. It's really nice but spend a few days there is quite expensive :lol:



Linguine said:


> Fantastic photos.....:cheers:


Thanks for the comment!



cherrysmith said:


> it is so beautiful, i'd like to go if i have time and money and him!


You're more than welcome in our country 


*Constitución railway station, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*













Estacion Constitucion by Sandro H., on Flickr


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

Great picks!


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome pics


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cachi Valley, Salta province*



















Original photo from book "Argentine Northwest" Willy Kenning


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Estadio Unico and La Plata City*-Buenos Aires Province 

*La Plata is the capital city of the province of Buenos Aires.

The city was planned to serve as the capital of the province after the city of Buenos Aires was declared as the federal district in 1880.

La Plata was officially founded by Governor Dardo Rocha on November 19, 1882 and its construction was fully documented in photographs by Tomás Bradley Sutton.

Urban planner Pedro Benoit designed a city layout based on a rationalist conception of urban centers.*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Muy linda la foto del Valle de Cachi:cheers:
Saludos vecinos.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Gracias por visitar el hilo Vasthrash, pasate cuando quieras sos bienvenido. Saludos! :hi:


*The Condor and the Andes, Luján de Cuyo, Mendoza province*













Compitiendo con el Cordon del Plata by fainmen, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San Lorenzo river in Yungas Rainforest Biosphere Reserve, Jujuy Province*



















Original phot from:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rebjac/6166858608/


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Mascardi Lake, Río Negro province*













Rosas en el paraíso by FotografiAR, on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Mar del Plata City*-Buenos Aires Province




Casino Night por ● SandroG, en Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice shot in post #2925!!


----------



## triodegradable2 (Feb 2, 2011)

maniacoargento said:


> ^^ Gracias por visitar el hilo Vasthrash, pasate cuando quieras sos bienvenido. Saludos! :hi:
> 
> 
> *The Condor and the Andes, Luján de Cuyo, Mendoza province*
> ...


:drool:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks for checking out the thread! 


*Salar del Hombre Muerto, Antofagasta de la Sierra, Catamarca province*













tormenta en el Salar del Hombre Muerto by soy sissi, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Great pictures, guys! :cheers2:


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

*Villa la angostura - Rio negro *


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've seen this pic before in this thread.


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Parque provincial Ischigualasto - Provincia de San Juan*


Ischigualasto por Walter E.Kurtz, en Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Amazing! :cheers2:


*Torre del Agua, Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires province*













Zoom Torre de Agua by Cristian Beckerle, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Nice pictures! 

*Villa Los Coihues, Rio Negro, Argentina.*


Argentina, not Switzerland. por ameng87, en Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Salinas grandes, Jujuy y Salta*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/195978491/


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Purmamarca, Jujuy.*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/birdseyeview/3350901877/


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

It's a pitty almost all comments here are posted by Argentines. I'd like to read what the rest of the world thinks about our country


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Fitz Roy - Provincia de Santa Cruz*


El Chalten por nestor galina, en Flickr


----------



## elser (Nov 28, 2009)

Daireon concuerdo con vos, seria interesante ver que dicen los extranjeros


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

maniacoargento said:


> ^^ Amazing! :cheers2:
> 
> 
> *Torre del Agua, Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires province*
> ...


I like Mar del Plata, is one of my favorite cities. :cheers:


----------



## JuanT (Dec 26, 2009)

Imponente el Chalten! Y por favor seamos mas argentinos y dejemos de decirle Fitz Roy


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Punta Tombo-Chubut Province*

*It's a wildlife refuge (the largest in the world) situated just a few kilometers from the cities of Trelew and Rawson.

It has the largest colony of penguins (Magellanic penguins) outside the Antarctica. *

*Its beaches are wide, making them a favorite of Magellanic penguins to perform the most important part of their life: reproduction. They come every year to refurbish their nests, mate and giving birth to their babies.

Males arrive in September, waiting for females that are feeding themselves at sea and in April undertake road north to find food. Each penguin remembers what was their nest last year but there are often large territorial fights between males when any of the nests are destroyed by a storm. Females tend to look for his partner, but if he didn't survive the life in the open sea, then find another male with the best "little house". 

The most beautiful moment is when they arrive from the sea by swimming, then get up and start walking toward the nest or cave. Over 650,000 Magellanic Penguins can be found nesting in this Coastal Area of Punta Tombo!.*











The arrival II por Andrea Rock, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Antofalla volcano in Catamarca province*



















Original photo from:

"Argentine Northwest from the air" Willy Kenning


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*San Fernando City*-Buenos Aires Province

*San Fernando is a city in northern Buenos Aires and capital of the San Fernando Partido.*











La Ville en Rouge por TIA International Photography, en Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

seba_bolso said:


> I like Mar del Plata, is one of my favorite cities. :cheers:


I think it's the all time favorite city of our country for argentines. 


*Valle Encantado, Limay River, Neuquén province*













Rio Limay by Ricardo Bevilaqua, on Flickr



Río Limay Nevado by Christian Bernardi., on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Sunshine in San Jose Lagoon an Swamps, Salta province*



















Original photo from:

"Argentine Northwest from the air" Willy Kenning


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Laguna del volcán Peinado, Catamarca.*









http://www.landroverclub.com.ar/viewtopic.php?p=825191&sid=5381885fb8e058ce8e7dfd80496dc193


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*La Angostura-Neuquen Province*









*by Carolina Giaccaglia*


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

> *La Angostura-Neuquen Province*











http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/33140316/


----------



## Martin88 (Jul 8, 2007)

Daireon said:


> It's a pitty almost all comments here are posted by Argentines. I'd like to read what the rest of the world thinks about our country


It looks very nice. Some of the colours are amazing. kay:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks for visiting the thread 

Beautiful pic in post #2951!


*Quebrada de Cafayate, Salta province*













Landscape in green and grey by pelangio957, on Flickr


----------



## Viriatuus (Dec 3, 2007)

Daireon:



> It's a pitty almost all comments here are posted by Argentines. I'd like to read what the rest of the world thinks about our country


Elser:



> Daireon concuerdo con vos, seria interesante ver que dicen los extranjeros


With such a display of beauty one becomes easily speechless...:cheers:


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Ojos del Salar, Catamarca.*



http://www.safaris4x4.com.ar/Notas/NOA-I-10/Mari/index.htm


----------



## lauta_perga (Jan 5, 2011)

linda foto


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

daii_ said:


> http://www.safaris4x4.com.ar/Notas/NOA-I-10/Mari/index.htm


wow!


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

balthazar said:


> wow!


*That's an inactive geyser. There are a few more in the area. 

The colors of the water in each one of them are amazing, orange, turquoise and black. 

They are located in Salar de Antofalla, a great salt desert. *




























Taken by "Jorge Sila" and "jeisonk" http://www.twistedandes.com/


----------



## triodegradable2 (Feb 2, 2011)

pero por favor !! realmente !! que buenas fotos !!


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*San Martín de los Andes, Neuquén, Argentina.*


San Martin de los Andes. Argentina. Landscape. por ashabahia, en Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Spectacular photo! :applause:


*Quebrada del Toro, Salta province*













Nubes de paso by ljndr, on Flickr


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Los Glaciares National Park*-Santa Cruz Province

*Los Glaciares National Park, UNESCO World Heritage.*


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice pictures guys! :cheers1:


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Germania, Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Sunset in the country por Walter E.Kurtz, en Flickr


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Miramar City*-Buenos Aires Province

*Miramar is an small city (pop. 24,000) located on the coast of the Atlantic Ocean.

Miramar was planned as a city for children and families, with open spaces, and is known in Spanish as "la Ciudad de los Niños y de las bicicletas" (the city of children and bicycles).

The summer tourist season provides the most significant contribution to the economy of Miramar. Other economic activities include farming and related agricultural industries.*


















From Panoramio


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Faena Hotel, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*













Faena Hotel by Rodrigo Junqueira, on Flickr


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Neuquen City-Neuquen Province*

*Neuquén is the capital city of the province of Neuquén. 

The city has a population of more than 265,000, making it the largest city in Patagonia.

Neuquén is both an important agricultural center, surrounded by fertile lands irrigated by the waters of the Limay and Neuquén rivers and a petrochemical industrial center that receives oil extracted from different points of the province.

In 1885, shortly after the Conquest of the Desert campaign conducted by the military over Patagonia, the Tehuelche tribes that inhabited the province of Neuquén were either killed or pushed out of these lands. That year, Argentine government reached an agreement with the Buenos Aires Great Southern Railway company, to build an extension to the town in exchange for lands, in order to populate it. The city was officially founded on September 12, 1904.
*


----------



## Bleu_Chateau (Mar 7, 2010)

Editar


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*El Nihuil - San Rafael, Mendoza, Argentina*


WESTERN ARGENTINA: Curious geology of the Mendoza desert por thejourney1972 (South America "addicted"), en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Itati Basillica - Corrientes Province*




http://www.flickr.com/photos/baxterfly/3169411602/


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*El Chaltén, Santa Cruz province*













Lenga Graveyard by aribix, on Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Salinas Grandes, Santiago del Estero.*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/christian_bernardi/3745555971/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Botanical park near San Salvador, Jujuy province*



















Original photo from:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19606314


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

*PROVINCIA DE MENDOZA*

Cruce a Chile a través de la Cordillera de los Andes.










Totu


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Great picture. :drool:


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Tafí del Valle, Tucumán, Argentina*


TAFÍ DEL VALLE por jagar41_Juan Antonio, en Flickr


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

Daireon said:


> It's a pitty almost all comments here are posted by Argentines. I'd like to read what the rest of the world thinks about our country


Argentina is on top of my dream destinations.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pinamar beaches from the air, Buenos Aires province*




























Original photos from:

http://www.guiadecabanias.com/pinamar/galeria-fotos.html


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice pics!



mihir1310 said:


> Argentina is on top of my dream destinations.


Thanks for visiting the thread :cheers2:


*Iguazú Falls, Misiones province*













CATARATAS del IGUAZU MISIONES ARGENTINA by dani63, on Flickr


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

^^
Just saying 'wow'.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Monte León National Park*-Santa Cruz Province


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

*BUENOS AIRES*.

*Complejo Catalinas*






















Totu


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Antonio227 said:


> Let´s see...
> 
> 443078(views)/3081(posts)=143.8098
> 
> Me piace. :lol::cheers:


:cheers1:



Geoce said:


> Wow.... Neuquen is AWESOME.


Two more pics of Neuquén Province 


*Huechulafquen Lake*


Lago Huechulafquen by Marc Shandro, on Flickr


*Lanin national park*


Parque Nacional Lanin Color by palermi, on Flickr


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Neuquén Province*



















http://www.travelpatagonia.info/


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Great pics maniacoargento!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Now I know a lil bit more of my next tourist destination. :colgate:

Thanks guys.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

maniacoargento said:


> Lago Huechulafquen by Marc Shandro, on Flickr


^^ That's amazing. :drool:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Wild horses in the snow, Tierra del Fuego province*



















Original phot from:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39343640


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Tigre-Buenos Aires Province*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/eziorlorenzetti/


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

rosalia catan said:


> Wild horses in the snow, Tierra del Fuego province


Amazing photo


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Subantartics woods in autumn, Tierra del Fuego province*



















Original photo from:

http://v2.cache3.c.bigcache.googlea...otos/original/22984062.jpg?redirect_counter=1


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> Great pics maniacoargento!


Thanks mate! kay:



Geoce said:


> Now I know a lil bit more of my next tourist destination. :colgate:
> 
> Thanks guys.


If you like that kind of landscapes you should visit the other provinces of the Patagonian region too if you have the chance: Río Negro, Chubut, Santa Cruz or Tierra del Fuego (the last is pretty far though). Believe me, it's a paradise with beech forests, glaciers, mountains, lakes, etc.

Here's a thread with pics of this fantastic region divided with Chile: Patagonia - One photo per post


*Nahuel Huapi lake, Río Negro Province*













Bariloche,Argentina by lilianmirto, on Flickr


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

:cheers:



> *Interama Tower, Lugano, Buenos Aires City
> 
> Torre Espacial or Torre Interama is a 228 metre high observation tower in Lugano neighborhood.
> 
> ...


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Wow!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Maipo Volcano and Laguna del Diamante, Mendoza Province*













DSC_0458 by mcvmjr1971, on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

> It was the highest tower in South America for decades. In 2011, there two highest towers under construction: Alvear Tower (240 metres) in Buenos Aires and Costanera Center (300 metres) in Santiago, Chile.


*The highest tower will be Antena TV digital in Buenos Aires at 360 metres, but I think is not under contruction yet. It will have observation decks too. 
*



maniacoargento said:


> *Maipo Volcano and Laguna del Diamante, Mendoza Province*





> *Maipo is a stratovolcano in the Andes, it's 5,264 m (17,270 ft)  high.
> 
> It's one of highest volcanos in the world (the highest -Ojos del Salado- is located in the same province).*
> 
> *Maipo retains a symmetrical, conical volcanic shape, unlike many of the other nearby peaks, making it the best known peak in the region, though it is not the highest.*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest in Pintascayoc provincial park, Salta province*




























http://ministeriodeambiente.salta.g...0:fotos-pque-provincial-pintascayo&Itemid=121


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info seba_bolso. :cheers2:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Rosario, Santa Fe Province*













El Paraná y su ciudad de noche by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Great picture, mate! :applause:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

maniacoargento said:


> *Rosario, Santa Fe Province*


*Another photo of Rosario City* (taken by SCC member "Nando_Ros")


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Splendid photo!



dnh310 said:


> ^^ Great picture, mate! :applause:


Thanks, glad you like it!


*Ruins of Quilmes, Tucumán Province*












The Ruins of Quilmes is an archaeological site in the Calchaquí Valleys, Tucumán Province. They are the remains of what was the largest pre-Columbian settlement in Argentina occupying about thirty hectares. The area dates back to 850 B.C. and was inhabited by the Quilmes people; it is believed that about 5000 people lived here during its heights.
Although discovered in 1888 by Samuel Alejandro Lafone Quevedo, the ruins were first studied in 1897 by the archaeologist Juan Bautista Ambrosetti.



Pequeño Machu Picchu by FotografiAR, on Flickr



Ruinas de Quilmes by recondoontheroad, on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

^^^^^^



seba_bolso said:


> *Quilmes Ruins*-Tucuman Province
> 
> *Quilmes ruins are the remains of the largest pre-Columbian settlement in Argentina.
> 
> ...


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Parana River in Rosario City-Santa Fe Province*


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*The National Flag Memorial in Rosario City*-Santa Fe Province

*The National Flag Memorial is a monumental complex built near the shore of the Paraná River. It was inaugurated on June 20, 1957, the anniversary of the death of Manuel Belgrano, creator of the Argentine flag, who raised it for the first time in an island on the opposite shore of the river on February 27, 1812.

The complex has a total area of about 10,000 square metres, and was built mostly using stone from the Andes, under the direction of architects Ángel Guido and Alejandro Bustillo, and the sculptors José Fioravanti, Alfredo Bigatti and Eduardo Barnes.
*










*Parque de las Colectividades in Rosario City*-Santa Fe Province










http://static.tripin.travel/


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Humahuaca, Jujuy.*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucatdf/3763074065/


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

maniacoargento said:


> If you like that kind of landscapes you should visit the other provinces of the Patagonian region too if you have the chance: Río Negro, Chubut, Santa Cruz or Tierra del Fuego (the last is pretty far though). Believe me, it's a paradise with beech forests, glaciers, mountains, lakes, etc.
> 
> Here's a thread with pics of this fantastic region divided with Chile: Patagonia - One photo per post
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Rio Negro is another beautiful Province.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Azul, Buenos Aires - Argentina*


The Milky Way at Azul por lrargerich, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beaches in Puerto Madryn, Chubut province*



















http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/arg2020042020puerto20madryn207.jpg/


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Geoce said:


> Thanks for the info. Rio Negro is another beautiful Province.


No problem! 



dnh310 said:


> *Azul, Buenos Aires - Argentina*
> 
> 
> The Milky Way at Azul por lrargerich, en Flickr


Oh my god, incredible night sky! 


*Centinela Island, Río Negro Province*













Isla Centinela by ruben gobetti, on Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Abra Blanca, Salta.*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssimonecba/6252181391/in/[email protected]/


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Bariloche, Río Negro - Argentina*


Bariloche HDR por siebo, en Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Rosario looks pretty good.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Lago Argentino, Santa Cruz - Argentina*


Drinking water lake with Fritzli in the background por jomme, en Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Catamarca...*




http://www.flickr.com/photos/ana_carolina_cabrera/2403766015/in/photostream/


----------



## Jaime5798 (Dec 14, 2011)

wow, that's really kool!!! it looks like Arizona or something. . I like the first pic too.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

seba_bolso said:


> *Another photo of Rosario City* (taken by SCC member "Nando_Ros")



Wow!!!....:applause:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Amazing pic in post #3116!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Córdoba City Cathedral and Cabildo, Córdoba Province*













El cero de la docta. by GustavoCba, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

maniacoargento said:


> Amazing pic in post #3116!


^^ :cheers2:


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Laguna de los Tres, Santa Cruz - Argentina*


Laguna de los tres - Argentina por David Rochas, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Puerto Anchorena-Rio Negro Province*









http://i.images.cdn.fotopedia.com/c...es_of_the_World/America/_Puerto_Anchorena.jpg


----------



## Silvina Padilla (Dec 18, 2010)

^^:bow:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Bahia Blanca*-Buenos Aires Province

*Bahía Blanca is a city located in the south-west of the province by the Atlantic Ocean. 

It was founded in 1828 and like many others recently founded cities in the country, it had a fast growth due to the new railway lines linking the town to Buenos Aires in 1850s and to the 19th century policy of encouragement of immigration from Europe.

Today it has a population of 300,000.

Since the 1950s, Bahía has been considered the lead city of Argentine basketball, with a national known league and well internationally known players like Emanuel "Manu" Ginobili among others playing in the NBA. Pepe Sánchez Brown, native of the city, was the first Argentine to play in the NBA. 

Some others notable natives of Bahia of the last years include Nobel laureate in Medicine César Milstein and the last Argentina national football team coach Alfio Basile.*













*por Ariel Mancini, en Flickr*


----------



## Silvina Padilla (Dec 18, 2010)

rosalia catan said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/meimjr/4391060062/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/meimjr/4391057538/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Sorry, i don´t want to be rude, but this landscape is really in Argentina? seems Venezuela or something, excuse my ignorance


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Silvina Padilla said:


> Sorry, i don´t want to be rude, but this landscape is really in Argentina? seems Venezuela or something, excuse my ignorance



*That's the Calilegua National Park in the extreme Northwest of Argentina*



> *The Calilegua National Park is a national park of Argentina, at the Ledesma Department, on the eastern slopes of the Calilegua hills.
> 
> The park was created in 1979 to preserve a representative part of the Southern Andean Yungas ecoregion, one of the environments with the greatest amount of biodiversity in Argentina, and to protect the mouths of the rivers of the Calileguas. With an area of 300 km², it is the largest national park of this region of the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Calilegua National Park, Jujuy Province*













flow by Incandenza, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Villa Pehuenia, Neuquen province*




























http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2795/4382814221_6a176abb05_b.jpg 
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4049/4382808567_196ff0da79_b.jpg


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Gauchos in San Antonio de Areco**-Buenos Aires Province*

*Gaucho is a term commonly used to describe residents of the Argentine countrysides (mostly occupied by pampas landscapes).

As the North American word cowboy, the term often connotes the 19th century more than the present day.

Then gauchos (people that decided to settle in the "Pampas") made up the majority of the rural population. 

Most of them, participated in the active national campaigns against the indians and herded cows on their countryside cottages as their main economic activities.*

19th century clothes


*por Eduardo Amorim, en Flickr*


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Silvina Padilla said:


> Sorry, i don´t want to be rude, but this landscape is really in Argentina? seems Venezuela or something, excuse my ignorance


 Argentina has so much diversity of landscapes that often leads to these questions


----------



## Baguala (Aug 2, 2009)

valisaires said:


> *Gauchos in San Antonio de Areco**-Buenos Aires Province*
> 
> *Gaucho is a term commonly used to describe residents of the Argentine countrysides (mostly occupied by pampas landscapes).
> 
> ...



No es por nada, pero esos son mas bien chetos disfrazados de gauchos que gauchos auténticos.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Iguazú, Misiones - Argentina*


terra das cachoeiras por Dwood Photography, en Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Gorgeous :bow:


*Calingasta, San Juan Province*













I profili rocciosi fuori Calingasta by recondoontheroad, on Flickr


Feliz Navidad a todos! Merry Christmas to all! :cheers2:


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Iguazú:drool:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*San Antonio de Areco**-Buenos Aires Province*

*San Antonio de Areco is a town founded in 1730 and located on the Areco River 113 km (70 mi) away from the Buenos Aires city. 

It is one of the places near Buenos Aires that conserves its Argentine country style the most. Its winding roads, narrow paths and colonial houses are images of the past.

It has been declared city of historic national interest by the Argentine Government and is recognized for being the homeland of Don Segundo Sombra, the immortal character of the gaucho novel written by Ricardo Güiraldes. 

The city is the home of the Museo Gauchesco Ricardo Güiraldes. Each year in November, the city holds the Día de la Tradición (Tradition Day) gaucho celebration. Since 2001, San Antonio de Areco is sister city of Laredo, Texas in the United States.



San Antonio de Areco has some of the oldest architecture in the Buenos Aires province. Mostly of the early 18th century.











A 19th-century "pulpería” (old fashioned country bar).*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosar2000/5160045738/sizes/l/in/set-72157600415937283/


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

seba_bolso said:


> *A 19th-century "pulpería” (old fashioned country bar).*


^^

*Payada en la Pulperia. Carlos Morel, 1840*

Carlos Morel (1813–1894), considered the first strictly Argentine painter, who painted the life of gauchos and the wars of premodern Argentina.


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

^^ Nice

Baguala, ni idea, obviamente la ropa es una representación del siglo 19. 

Por cierto, las fotos son de unos de mis fotógrafos de flickr favoritos en cuanto al campo argentino y las pampas en general (Uruguay y Rio Grande do sul incluidos) se refiere. Capta los mejores momento de las mejores jineteadas. 

Te recomiendo su galeria  

Otra captura de su ejemplar trabajo y otros datos. 



> *Argentina has the 5th largest population of horses in the world (3.8 millions).
> 
> Argentina is noted for its horses and has an international reputation for producing exceptional racing and show horses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turdbeast (Nov 10, 2011)

^^

Shit, that horse is huge


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

or the equestrian is small.  

Didn't know San Antonio de Areco. It's so good their architecture has been preserved.


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

That's rather a "mare" (or "filly" if young), you polite.


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Christmas in Cordoba City*-Cordoba Province

*Feliz Navidad! Merry Christmas! Joyeux Noël! Felice Natale! Frohe Weihnachten!*​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Christmas in Galerías Pacífico, Buenos Aires City*










http://imagineafricatravel.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/buenos_aires_streets_christmas.jpg










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_dzddMI4FFbc/TRTU3Ov5qsI/AAAAAAAAFvo/kHWkKHx1V9w/s1600/arbol.jpg


----------



## rosarino20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Puente del Inca, Mendoza province.









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2689/4317771256_d0068dc483_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## bacolod (Jan 9, 2012)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ Thanks!! 

*Arita Cone - Salar de Arizaro (Salt Flat) - Province of Salta*

A strange geological formation










Panoramio, por tavo ortiz​


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Los Cardales*-Buenos Aires Province











*Los Cardales Balloon Fiesta por TGRQ, en Flickr*


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Ushuaia

Ushuaia extremo sul da America por borto2009, en Flickr


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Volcán Incahuasi - Provincia de Catamarca*


Las Grutas, Nevado de Incahuasi por igoralecsander, en Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Salinas Grandes, Jujuy Province*





















Photo taken by me.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Monte Lindo River, Formosa Province*



















Original photo from the book " Argentina, an aerial journey" Willy Kenning


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Chos Malal, Neuquen Province*









http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/1994793/Chos-Malal-


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Quebrada de las Conchas, Salta Province*





















Photo taken by me.


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Ría Deseado - Provincia de Santa Cruz
*

Puerto Deseado, Miradores de Darwin por Iggy Travel Consulting, en Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires - Argentina*


Av. Colón, Mar del Plata por N i c o_, en Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Parque Nacional Lanin, Neuquen 


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23566497


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Great pic!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Campo Alegre dam, La Caldera, Salta Province*





















Photo taken by me.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Holidays in Salta? 

*Pinamar, Buenos Aires - Argentina*


AMANECIENDO EN EL MAR !!! por su-sa-ni-ta, en Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

dnh310 said:


> ^^ Holidays in Salta?


Hehe, I took a trip to the northwestern region for two weeks with some friends. Visited Tafí del Valle, Salta city, Cafayate, Tilcara, Humahuaca, Purmamarca, Iruya, La Quiaca, and we went up to Potosí Bolivia. Great vacations, the landscapes are breathtaking.


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Valle de la Luna, San Juan 

Planeta Tierra? por Guslight, en Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

maniacoargento said:


> Hehe, I took a trip to the northwestern region for two weeks with some friends. Visited Tafí del Valle, Salta city, Cafayate, Tilcara, Humahuaca, Purmamarca, Iruya, La Quiaca, and we went up to Potosí Bolivia. Great vacations, the landscapes are breathtaking.



That's great . On my last holidays I visited Tafí del Valle and Cafayate. I was impressed, of course.


*Tafí del Valle, Tucumán - Argentina*


100_0249 por DanielN2011, en Flickr 

(Photo taken by me)


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Encantado falls, Misiones province*



















original photo from the book "Argentina, an aerial journey" Willy Kenning


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Los Glaciares National Park - Lago Argentino - Santa Cruz Province



















By Roberto Dam​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Tucumán City seen from Cerro San Javier, Tucumán Province*













TUCUMAN CITY by gaston pignata, on Flickr


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

Tucumán IS beautiful...


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Swamps, and rainforest in Cangui Grande River, Formosa province*




























Original photo from the book:"Argentina, an aerial journey", Willy Kenning


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

I love my country


----------



## cristian815 (Jan 23, 2010)

daii_ said:


> Gualeguaychú, Entre Ríos.
> 
> Mirando al sol por canosadaniel1, en Flickr


¡Esta foto es ESPECTACULAR!


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*El Bolsón, Río Negro - Argentina*


El Bolsón - Rio Negro - Argentina por adre87, en Flickr


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Hotel Llao Llao – San Carlos De Bariloche – Río Negro Province










By *Toto Franchi* in Panoramio​


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Potrerillos, Mendoza - Argentina*


Potrerillos, Mendoza, Argentina por Rapheus, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Lihue calel national park La Pampa province*



















Original photo from the book: "Argentina, an aerial journey" Willy Kenning


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Buenos Aires


Diagonal Norte por c.ellwand, en Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Puerto Pirámides, Chubut - Argentina*


Puerto piramides - Peninsula de valdes - Chubut - Argentina por adre87, en Flickr


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Excellent photos of this page :cheers:


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Next page ->


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Pumice Stone Field - Antofagasta de la Sierra –Catamarca Province










By *Gaston Facciotti* in Picasa Web Albums

Pumice Stone Field, is a giant deposit of pumice formed millions of years ago by the eruption of a volcano, with a visible width of 25 by 40 kilometers. It is located at 3200 feet in the Puna of Catamarca










By *Sven* in Picasa Web Albums​


----------



## Genius_ARG. (Feb 4, 2012)

*El Rincón, San Luis - Argentina*


Zorro gris en Merlo, San Luis por Gastón S., en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Aguilar hills and dunes, Jujuy province*



















Original photo from the book:"Argentine Northwest from the air" Willy Kenning


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beaches in Playas Doradas, Rio Negro province*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablodavidflores/5472168932/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Benito Juarez, Buenos Aires


Campo de oro por Mariano Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*La Cumbrecita. Córdoba province.*




Rumbo a la cascada.Cumbrecita. por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr





Cascada! Cumbrecita. por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Piedras Blancas Glacier, Santa Cruz province*



















http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=47576


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Huayco Grande river in Nogalar national Reserve, Salta province*



















http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=47580


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Excelente la foto de Piedras Blancas kay:

Pucará de Tilcara - Tilcara - Provincia de Jujuy 

Pucará = fortress

The Pucará de Tilcara is a pre-Inca fortification or pucará located on a hill just outside the small town of Tilcara, in the Argentine province of Jujuy. The location was strategically chosen to be easily defensible and to provide good views over a long stretch of the Quebrada de Humahuaca.
The Pucará de Tilcara was declared a National Monument in 2000. It has been partially rebuilt, and is the only publicly accessible archaeological site in the Quebrada de Humahuaca.


Pucará de Tilcara por EsDaX, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Cliffs in Miramar, Buenos Aires Province*













Sunrise Splash at the Cliffs by lrargerich, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ :drool: :drool:


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*El Soberbio, Misiones - Argentina*


Río Uruguay II / Uruguay River II por CocoFernandez, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*"Club del Rio" beaches, San Ignacio, Misiones province*





































http://www.elturistaenmisiones.com/ampliarfoto.php?foto=30092011_104445.jpg

http://www.elturistaenmisiones.com/ampliarfoto.php?foto=27082011_225156.jpg

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/8813158.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mountains and glaciers in El Chalten, Santa Cruz province*



















http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=47621


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

:cheers2:


*Quebrada de Humahuaca, Jujuy Province*













Baile de colores en la retina by ehenar04, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Junín de Los Andes, Neuquén - Argentina*


Argentina - Parque Nacional Lanin por Helder Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Crops in Entre rios province*



















Original photo from the book :" Argentina, an aerial journey" Willy Kenning


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mountains and rainforest in Valle Grande, Jujuy Province*




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55426771 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11164071


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Salta province - Argentina*


Cambio de rumbo por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

dnh310 said:


> *Junín de Los Andes, Neuquén - Argentina*
> 
> 
> Argentina - Parque Nacional Lanin por Helder Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Viedma Lake and Mount Fitz Roy, Santa Cruz Province*













Fitz Roy by monojussi, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*More beaches in Parana river, Misiones province*





































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9625867 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/65321370 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/65561415


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Chubut Province
*


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Monte León National Park- Santa Cruz Province - Argentina










By *José Ignacio Cuitiño* In Panoramio










Monte León National Park por Julian!!!, en Flickr​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Autumn in Buenos Aires City-Buenos Aires Province

Happy autumn! :cheers:
*


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Autumn in Neuquen

*


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

seba_bolso said:


> *
> Happy autumn! :cheers:
> *


I love autumn! :banana: Nice pics.


*Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province*













Autumn hiking in Los Glaciares National Park by Wildernesscapes Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

maniacoargento said:


> I love autumn! :banana:


Me too. :cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

dnh310 said:


> *Junín de Los Andes, Neuquén - Argentina*
> 
> 
> Argentina - Parque Nacional Lanin por Helder Ribeiro, en Flickr


Caramba, que lugar mais lindo.

Em no máximo 2 anos quero conhecer toda essa região Sul da Argentina de carro. Parece a Europa da América. Linda demais. Neuquen, com certeza será o meu principal destino.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

maniacoargento said:


> I love autumn! :banana: Nice pics.
> 
> 
> *Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province*
> ...


Oh my Good! this is... is.... beautiful! Great photo _maniacoargento_.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Junin de los Andes*-Neuquen Province


*6022_1260798827784722 por MARTÍN KELLER, en Flickr*


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

> I love autumn!


Me too! Another lovely pic of BA in fall... :cheers:

Buenos Aires City


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

rosalia catan said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/recondoontheroad/6089983925/in/set-72157625985138442/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/recondoontheroad/6089959961/sizes/l/in/set-72157625985138442/


It's hot there or too dry?


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Tupungato, Mendoza - Argentina*


Drawing towards evening at the Lagoon por avielpa, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Waterfall in Quilanlahue valley, near San Martin de los Andes.*



















http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=47745


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

khoojyh said:


> It's hot there or too dry?


Hot in day, cold in night and very dry, only 100 mm a year


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Santa Cruz province - Argentina*


Laguna de los Tres #1 por Rlnd.Grn, en Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Mar del Plata city, Buenos Aires - Argentina*


Two in the morning por MisguidedGhost, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

nice pic of San Martin :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

dnh310 said:


> *Mar del Plata city, Buenos Aires - Argentina*


*Mar del Plata is an Argentine city located on the coast of the Atlantic Ocean, 500 km (260 mi) south of Buenos Aires. 

With a population of 614,350 as per the 2010 census, it is the 7th largest city in Argentina.

It hosts the Mar del Plata International Film Festival which is the only competitive feature festival recognized by the FIAPF in Latin America and the oldest in this category in the Americas.

It was the hometown of famous poet Alfonsina Storni and famous tango composer and musician, Astor Piazzolla, among others.

*














​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Barolo palace, Buenos Aires city*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5359797105/


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Santa Cruz province - Argentina*


Amanhecer por sunset mission, en Flickr


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Cliffy beaches of Buenos Aires Province*


*The province has a river coastline on the Río de la Plata (River Plate), in the northeast, of about 240 km/149 mi, and in the east and south an Atlantic coastline of nearly 1,600 km/1000 mi.

*


















​


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Aguas Verdes-Buenos Aires Province

It's a small town located on the Atlantic coast of Buenos Aires province. 

It has a population of 310.*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*La Plata City*-Buenos Aires Province

​


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Nahuel Huapi lake, Bariloche, Río Negro - Argentina*


Rocks & Sunset, Nahuel Huapi Lake, Bariloche por Martinvo, en Flickr


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

dnh310 said:


> *Nahuel Huapi lake, Bariloche, Río Negro - Argentina*


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

seba_bolso said:


> *Mar del Plata city, Buenos Aires Province​*
> 
> *Mar del Plata is an Argentine city located on the coast of the Atlantic Ocean, 500 km (260 mi) south of Buenos Aires.
> 
> ...




*Two more pics of Mar del Plata City by SCC user "Agustín Faggiano"*




Playas del Norte por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr
​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome pics of Mar del Plata valisaires! :applause:


*Valles Calchaquíes, Salta Province*













Pachamama: Los Valles Calchaquíes by Antonio Martínez Castaño, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*San Ignacio Miní, Misiones - Argentina*


Misiones por Rlnd.Grn, en Flickr


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Arelauquen - San Carlos de Bariloche - Rio Negro Province


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*El Bolsón, Río Negro Province*













Untitled by Alex,s, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Bariloche, Río Negro province - Argentina*


del planeta Tierra por val-, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Argentina...kay:


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

What fascinating country! :drool:
I love Argentina...I hope to visit a day this country where millions of italians descendants live


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Dique Los Sauces - Provincia de La Rioja*


Dique Los Sauces por Eva Méndez, en Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

maniacoargento said:


> *El Bolsón, Río Negro Province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argentina is really an amazing place. Nice photo.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Snowy peaks in Aconquija mountains, Tucumán provice*



















http://www.lagaceta.com.ar/nota/444766/Policiales/Se-internaron-cerros-busqueda-alpinista.html


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Islas Georgias del Sur-Tierra del Fuego Province*


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Islas Malvinas - Provincia de Tierra del Fuego, Antartida e Islas del Atlántico Sur*


ISLAS MALVINAS: I dream of you... por thejourney1972 (South America "addicted"), en Flickr


----------



## bostonparkplaza (Feb 27, 2012)

Argentina seems to be a nice place


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

It 'is' indeed.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Vinchina, La Rioja province - Argentina*


Extraños en lugar extraño por ljndr, en Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Glaciar Perito Moreno.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6773149788/


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Santa Cruz province - Argentina*


Wonderful clear waters por mcvmjr1971, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pissis an bayo volcanoes in the border between Catamarca and La Rioja provinces*




























http://viajeros4x4.com/2009-01/j1_gpissis_1a.htm


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

great pictures


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ :cheers1:


*El Cadillal, Tucumán Province*




















Montes que rodean el lago del Dique Celestino Gelsi - El Cadillal - Tucuman - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Santa Catalina church (1622) Córdoba province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/eberm/4114366563/
http://www.flickriver.com/search/santa+catalina+cordoba/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

El Cadillal :righton:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Joseph85 said:


> El Cadillal :righton:


+1


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Epuyén Lake, Chubut Province*













Sunset by Joel De Giovanni, on Flickr



the deep blue by Joel De Giovanni, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Moonlight in San Miguel de Tucumán from San Javier Hills, Tucumán province*




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/burgulio/3446403258/


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Beautiful picture!


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Trenque Lauquen, Buenos Aires province - Argentina*


nada tenemos... por donde se esconde el sol..., en Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Meseta patagonica, Neuquen.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcerohr/6518030737/


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Misiones province - Argentina*


Aguaraí por Colo Eiguren, en Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Provincial Government House in Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego*













Casa de Gobierno - Ushuaia by colorado50, on Flickr


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

^^nice


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires Province*



​


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

> *Comodoro Rivadavia*-Chubut Province​
> *Comodoro Rivadavia is a seaside city, located on the San Jorge Gulf, an inlet of the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> The city is often referred simply as Comodoro and it has a population of 150,000.
> ...





​


----------



## lucacity (Apr 4, 2012)

Que hermosas las nocturnas de Comodoro...


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*Rio Negro Province*



​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

Corsario albiceleste, tenes que poner los links, o créditos de las fotos, caso contrario el moderador las elimina


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cordoba cathedral, (century XVII-XVII)*



















This cathedral began to the build in 1575, and was consecrated in 1782, that is the reason why have several architectural styles from the renaissance portico to the baroque dome and towers.Is the most important colonial building of Argentina

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sofisalim/4654494499/


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

I can't stop being floored by the unknown landscapes in my country! I can't imagine what's out there in the world. It'll take anyone a lifetime and more to see everything!


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*TUMBAYA. Jujuy Province.*




Al horizonte y más allá. por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr




Preparados para el ocaso. por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Excellent pictures!


*Quebrada de Cafayate, Salta Province*





















Photo taken by me.


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Dique La Quebrada, Córdoba. 

SIerras de Córdoba por Alejandro Barbeito, en Flickr


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*San Luis province, Argentina*


Trapiche por donde se esconde el sol..., en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Beatifull


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Catamarca province, Argentina*


Catamarca, Argentina por Richard G 206, en Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Please put where exactly is that place, not just the name of the province.. hno:


*Merlo, San Luis Province*













Sunset in San Luis by sara.bossana, on Flickr


----------



## Martin88 (Jul 8, 2007)

nachop666 said:


> *Islas Malvinas - Provincia de Tierra del Fuego, Antartida e Islas del Atlántico Sur*
> 
> 
> ISLAS MALVINAS: I dream of you... por thejourney1972 (South America "addicted"), en Flickr


The UK is so beautiful m))


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Caleta Falsa beaches, Rio Negro province*






































http://www.lmcipolletti.com.ar/noticias/2012/2/1/41567.php

http://www.lmneuquen.com.ar/noticias/2012/2/1/caleta-falsa-un-autentico-paraiso_135654


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

maniacoargento said:


> ^^ Please put where exactly is that place, not just the name of the province.. hno:



I can't find the place.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*La Plata City-Buenos Aires Province*

​


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

ayudenme reportando al troll por favor


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Who's the troll?


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

seba_bolso said:


> *La Plata City-Buenos Aires Province*
> 
> ​














​


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Tandil, Buenos Aires province - Argentina*


The Sims por nameless.things, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Bahia Mansa, Villa la Angostura, Neuquen province*




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3397147613/


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^ Beautiful picture.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

dnh310 said:


> I can't find the place.


Sorry you're right. I didn't notice that the picture doesn't have any info.



nachop666 said:


> ayudenme reportando al troll por favor


Para mi no tendrías que haber posteado esa imagen. Mi opinión.


*"Los Baqueanos" camping, Bariloche, Río Negro Province*













Los Baqueanos by Martin - Urban Series, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice #3603. Good angle.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*TILCARA. Jujuy province.*






​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Parana river near San Ignacio, Misiones province*




























http://www.elturistaenmisiones.com/a...011_104445.jpg

http://www.elturistaenmisiones.com/a...011_225156.jpg


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

San Ignacio's enchantmen by the river...


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Trevelin landscape, Chubut Province*



















http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/vistaventana_copia.jpg


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Fall in Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province*













Fall by nanoenano91, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Tafí del Valle, Tucumán Province*













Tafi del Valle by Edwige8, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Seven lakes Region in autumn, Neuquen province*



















http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/_MG_0138.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mata atlántica rainforest aerial view, Misiones province*



















Original photo from the book: "Argentina, an aerial journey" Willy Kenning


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Sunshine in San Martin de los Andes woods, Neuquen province*



















http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/bosque-invierno-vantitter-fb-ricardo-la-piettra.jpg


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

El Calafate.


In volo sul El Calafate por MadGrin, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Raco village in Tucuman province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mandingueando/4635316475/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Frias lake in Rio Negro province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/nnise/5856811339/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, breathtaking landscape. :cheers2:


----------



## modern delhi boy (May 18, 2012)

viva la los malvinas


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:eek2:The beautiful tango paradise:dance2::dance2:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Sierra de la Ventana, Buenos Aires Province*













Circuito Largo by miroab, on Flickr


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Mountains in Buenos Aires and Flamingos in La Pampa! I would've never imagined it!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Paso de Los Patos North, San Juan Province*



















http://www.viajeros4x4.com/2010-02/k2_plpn2_1a.htm


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Landscape near Susques, Jujuy province*



















http://www.viajeros4x4.com/2007-12/hc_1500km2_1a.htm


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Near Lago Argentino, Santa Cruz Province*













Near Lago Argentino (Argentina) by sasha_h, on Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Palermo neighborhood, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*













Palermo, Buenos Aires by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest in Portal del Baritu Ecolodge,Salta province*




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68170541

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68170282


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Nido de Cóndores camp site in the Mount Aconcagua, Mendoza Province*













Looking North from Nido de Condor, Aconcagua by MisterMalbec, on Flickr



Aconcagua by APJag, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Uritorco and mountain temperates woods in Córdoba province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/chechipe/7116414673/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning! :cheers2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing shots...:cheers1:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Clouds pass near Bariloche, Rio Negro province*



















http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=48941


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Nothofagus in autumn, Rio Negro province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7075218901/in/photostream


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Finca El Rey national park, Salta province*



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=14694166&order=date_desc&user=1945082


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

maniacoargento said:


> *Near Lago Argentino, Santa Cruz Province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I found my new home! Is this considered Patigonia? I've always wanted to visit this part of Argentina. Does it experience four seasons or would it be a bit like Alaska in the Northern Hemisphere?


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

^^

From latitude 50 the climate is similar to Alaska, from that point to the north, experience the four seasons and mild climate, in the far north the climate is subtropical and tropical, thanks for your comments


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Actually, there isn't a region as cold as Alaska in South America. Alaska is far closer to the North Pole than Patagonia to the South Pole. That picture is from southern Patagonia (Santa Cruz province) and the climate there is cold in winter and mild in summer but very windy.

Here's a thread with beautiful photos of this region: Patagonia - One photo per post


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Quebrada de las Conchas, Salta Province*













Castillos de la naturaleza by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:wtf:That Salt landscape kinda looks like a cityscape:master:


----------



## corsario albiceleste (Sep 6, 2009)

*But most of the country is temperate, specially the most populated areas. *

The extreme north is sub-tropical and the extreme south has sub-polar weather (inverse to the US). The west drier and the east humid (similar to the US).


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks for your comment!



midrise said:


> :wtf:That Salt landscape kinda looks like a cityscape:master:


They are called "Los Castillos" (The Castles) kay:



Los Castillos by Diego Rayaces, on Flickr



Los Castillos and goats by flower_bee, on Flickr


----------



## the construccion (May 17, 2012)

Teniendo un pais asi como podemos estar como estamos hno: hno:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you for thanking me.............. off the subject but that newspaper quote is quite fitting...........ironic....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

English here please......:bash:


----------



## the construccion (May 17, 2012)

Decime porque no puedo hablar en español, que no sos argentino, no valoras tu idioma, se hablar en ingles pero SOY ARGENTINO si no entienden que busquen en el tradutor


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

the construccion said:


> Teniendo un pais asi como podemos estar como estamos hno: hno:


lo mismo decimos en mexico jajajaja


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yo si se la respuesta no es el pais lo que hace a la nacion si no su pueblo


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Campo de los Alisos National Park, Tucumán province*




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=61753951&order=date_desc&user=1202604 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=61752782&order=date_desc&user=1202604


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Geisers near Llullaillaco volcano, Salta province*



















http://viajeros.freeservers.com/2007-12/hc_1500km_1a.htm


----------



## the construccion (May 17, 2012)

> lo mismo decimos en mexico jajajaja


Usd en mexico no estan mal, por lo menos alla te dejan progresar


----------



## Turdbeast (Nov 10, 2011)

the construccion said:


> Decime porque no puedo hablar en español, que no sos argentino, no valoras tu idioma, se hablar en ingles pero SOY ARGENTINO si no entienden que busquen en el tradutor


hurr dudrr dufkc the polisce


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

the construccion said:


> Usd en mexico no estan mal, por lo menos alla te dejan progresar


the rules of the forum is to speak English, please


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Nazareno village in Pre-Puna Region, Salta province*



















http://viajeros.freeservers.com/2008-11/ib_nazareno_1a.htm


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest in Santa Bárbara foothills, Jujuy province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/evie_ekins_different_view/7187845882/in/photostream


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Villa La Angostura, Neuquén Province*













Untitled by Robinson Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Oh, this place is smiler with a movie set.*



romanyo said:


> Castillos de Pincheira (Pincheira's Castles)
> 
> These rocks have that strange form of "castle" because of years and years of wind and water on the arid lands.
> It is located in Mendoza province, near Malargüe...
> The history says that this place was where the Pincheira brothers (a pair of vandals, thieves) hide.. (Maybe a mendocino can tell us the complete story)



Oh, this photo is smiler with a movie set.
The movie just like “John Carter” .


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road to Medano mountain, Salta province*



















http://viajeros.freeservers.com/2008...azareno_1a.htm


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Monte Hermoso beaches, Buenos Aires province*



















ttp://www.flickr.com/photos/bafilm_commission/4626623253/


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Río Negro province, Argentina*


Peugeot 404 por Les Macouques, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

:OMG: what a wonderful pic!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing country


----------



## JoakoLC (Dec 31, 2011)

the construccion said:


> Decime porque no puedo hablar en español, que no sos argentino, no valoras tu idioma, se hablar en ingles pero SOY ARGENTINO si no entienden que busquen en el tradutor


:?

:weird:


----------



## the construccion (May 17, 2012)

jajaaja es que me da bronca que no te dejen hablar en español


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pinamar beach resort, Buenos Aires province*



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/131454


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Great country, should be more promoted over here, please add more pictures!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments! 


*Laguna Grande, Catamarca Province*













NAR-CL-245 El Peñón, Laguna Grande, Andean Flamingos by FO Travel, on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Chubut Province




por Walter E.Kurtz, en Flickr
​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Altos Limpios desert in Mendoza province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dedevargas/5996335088/


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Costa del Este, Buenos Aires*










Source










Source










There are so many pretty photographs... I can't show all, but I give you this city tour:


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

apinamies said:


> Are all these photos in this thread really from Argentina? No country can have that diverse nature.


Indeed, all these photographs belong to Argentina.

The diversity is due to 3 factors:

Brute size. Here is Argentina and Europe compared at the same scale:










So, you should expect continental diversity, as is in Europe.

The second factor is also geography: The northern of Argentina is at the Tropic of Capricorn, so is a tropical place, like Cuba or South border of Egypt.
Meanwhile the South of Argentina is more to the south than Africa or Australia, only at 1000 km of Antarctica. It would be like Canada, or southern of Sweden.
Also, the Andes, which are the tallest mountains out of central Asia, creates a barrier for atmospheric humidity, which causes deserts in East of Patagonia and Northwest of Argentina, but East of Patagonia, the Pampas and Northeast of the country, are very well irrigated, and the opposite of a desert. On the middle, there are any possible climate, and thus any kind of landscape.

The third factor is human: Argentina's population is a mix of indigenous and immigrants, mostly from Europe. So it haves a very rich mix of cultures, eclectic building styles and customs.
The indigenous were also widely varied. Some cultures were living in the stone age not so long ago. Others belonged to the Inca Empire, others were adapted to deserts, and other had an amphibious life on some of the world's largest rivers and wetlands.
Europeans came from all of Europe (mostly from Italy and Spain) and mixed, so you will not find two equal houses. On the same square, you may find a German architecture, some French, British, Spanish, Italian, and any possible mixture. The people speak mostly Spanish with Italian or indigenous accents, and have some indigenous customs like drinking mate tea.
The music is even more mixed, some looks and feel like British rock (you would not guess), and other like Incaic indigenous music. There is any possible mixture. Archaic drums, polkas, blues, country, flamenco, Italian opera, German accordions, Incaic flutes, gaucho styles, African influences, reggae. Anything.

And you see all that on the photographs.


----------



## JoakoLC (Dec 31, 2011)

^^ I just hate it when people think Argentina is only a big plain grassland. I think the US and Argentina are the only countries in the world with that kind of natural diversity.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Andes-Tierra del Fuego Province*



*La Cima del Cloche, Oliwaia enojado por Patricio Hernán Massa Hirsch, en Flickr*​


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is another from Ushuaia:

Source: lacumbre_190 on Panoramio


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## JoakoLC (Dec 31, 2011)

The last one is simply stunning.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Rush hour in Avenida de Mayo, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*













Walking Buenos Aires 3 by Ricardo Carreon, on Flickr


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Props to the people who actively upload photographs to show the array of landscapes in Argentina!!! Thanks peeps!




the construccion said:


> jajaaja es que me da bronca que no te dejen hablar en español


Te tenes que reir en inglés hahahaha o lol :lol:



JoakoLC said:


> ^^ I just hate it when people think Argentina is only a big plain grassland. I think the US and Argentina are the only countries in the world with that kind of natural diversity.


There's more to Argentina than a gargantuan grassland. On top of scenery diversity, there are cities that don't look like one another at all: Buenos Aires, Bariloche, Ushuaia, Mendoza and Salta for instance. There are many others too.


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

This is the city of Mendoza.

Mendoza is built on an arid desert, and any green thing here only exists thanks to irrigation.
Irrigation channels runs on both sides of every street, and they feed these trees. Any road is densely tree lined, and the sun between the leaves generates opportunities for nice photography, with all the different tones of green and shadows.

I compressed this image so it fits this page (which does not allow formatting). Clicking on the image leads to the high resolution original.

Source: Diego Oscar Martinez in Panoramio:


Here is a city walk video





(music and lyrics belong to Argentina, but not this singer):


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

maniacoargento said:


> *Rush hour in Avenida de Mayo, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice resolution! Can the rest of you please resize the images you uploaded?


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Mendoza City*-Mendoza Province

*Mendoza is the capital city of Mendoza Province (population 112,900).

The city is in the middle of one of Argentina's most important wine regions (the fifth region in wine production worldwide), accounting for nearly two-thirds of the country's entire wine production. 

Mendoza is also a frequent stopover for climbers on their way to climb Aconcagua (the highest mountain in the Western Hemisphere) and it is also commonly visited for other sports (hiking, horseback riding, rafting). 

In the winter, skiers go to the city for its easy access to the ski resorts surrounding the town.

In 2008, National Geographic listed Mendoza as one of the top 10 historic destinations of the World *




​


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

maniacoargento said:


> *Rush hour in Avenida de Mayo, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*
> 
> Walking Buenos Aires 3 by Ricardo Carreon, on Flickr


What is the purpose of this image?

Is the most common image everywhere in the world.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Tigre City-Buenos Aires Province​*

*tigre por Gustavo Flauzino, en Flickr*


















*tigre por Norberto Panzetti, en Flickr*​


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

San Martín de los Andes










Source: Sergio González R. in Panoramio.









36530679
(the music is not Argentine)


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Nahuel Huapi lake, Río Negro Province*













Bariloche by trisente, on Flickr


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Caviahue*










Caviahue is on the region where the Andes stop being covered in pines, and rock is exposed.

Each year, pines on this region drop his lower branches, so they look like palms or umbrellas.

(Sorry for the low resolution. Click on the photos to see high resolution images)

Source: Susana María Cerrone.



Rocks here give rare sights, because of his light brown color, and strange formations, which combined with snow, makes a beauty ski landscape.

Source: sergiotorti user in Panoramio.


Caviahue haves nice, virgin ski slopes, on which, despite having most sunny days, snows preserves excellent quality for ski.

29642477
(music do not belongs to Argentina)


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

El Cadillal - Tucuman Province



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Esteros del Iberá*










These giant wetlands are up to 20000 km² of shallow waters covered with floating vegetation, and super rich in bio diversity.

Source: EEH user in Panoramio.



Source: Eugenia Nieto user in Panoramio.


18248247
(At sun's fall it gets that noisy)


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Joseph85 said:


> El Cadillal - Tucuman Province
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


^^Same place:

14266012
(music is not Argentine)


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cariló beaches, Buenos Aires province*



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...h_photo_id=1242646&order=date_desc&user=84849


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

..


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tafi del Valle, Tucuman Province



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Merlo*










Merlo, San Luis:

Source: Marceloda on Panoramio (click on the photo for the original HD image)



38332224
(The music is not Argentine)


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Luca Prodan's tomb. Avellaneda's cementery, Buenos Aires.


Source: ESTUDIO · PERFER on Flickr










Luca Prodan was the leader and singer of the band Sumo -rock & reggae-

He died from his alcoholism. His preferred drink was Ginebra Bols, who he referred as "the bottle", so his fans leave these bottles on the tomb as homage.

His grave his covered with a large boulder carried by his friends from more than 600 km away, from a place who he loved, because he "deserved to be covered in rock".

He was the bald dude on this video:


----------



## Turdbeast (Nov 10, 2011)

*Teto Medina's birthplace.*

Teto Medina's birthplace. Rosario del Tala, Entre Rios.










Teto Medina is an institution in Argentina. He's a very famous singer and tv presenter.










Source


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

las ultimas dos... mamita querida


----------



## cristian815 (Jan 23, 2010)

Turdbeast said:


> Teto Medina's birthplace. Rosario del Tala, Entre Rios.


:wtf: :wtf: :wtf:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Canyon of Pinturas River, Santa Cruz province *



















http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=49482


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

La Cumbrecita, Córdoba, is a tiny touristic town on the center of the country:










(Click on the images for HD versions)

Source: user Chaydeé on Panoramio:


Source: user lordgarra on Panoramio:


31884494
(music is not Argentine)


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Turdbeast said:


> Teto Medina's birthplace. Rosario del Tala, Entre Rios.
> 
> deal with it


Obvious trolling. Please, moderator, do something.


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

28 de Noviembre, Santa Cruz.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/madrarua/2347052449/in/[email protected]/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Varese beach, Mar del Plata city, Buenos Aires province*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/timeupbaby/5437298282/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2942099293/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

Mardel linda, like always.


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Rosario city's street

Source: Facundo A. Fernández on Flickr:









First time I say this photo was on this video. Then I searched the original up here ^^




The song belongs to Bajofondo, band of Argentine and Uruguayan musicians.


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Purmamarca, Jujuy

Colores del Norte por juannypg, en Flickr


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Villa General Belgrano, Córdoba

The city is known for his German influence, but it also haves a significant Scottish one:

Source: Leonardo Frankenberg in Panoramio






Skiltron, is an Argentine band.


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Pinamar, Buenos Aires

Source: rositacarotomidelfi user on Panoramio


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

..


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*General Levalle, Córdoba*

Source: BamManguera user on Panoramio


This "guitar" on the Argentine Pampa is 1.1 kilometer long, and was made by a farmer as memorial for his deceased wife.

It was necessary to plant more than 7000 trees, because a large number of young trees was eaten by the mischievous "vizcachas".

Source: Francisco Rebollo Paz









Vizcachas are one of the largest rodent species. These hervivores eat anything, but large trees around his warren, leaving very short grass. It looks like a natural golf course. Is for that reason that they are tolerated around farm houses as long as his population remains low. That way you avoid the effort of maintaining the grass short.

They also carry any non edible object to his burrow entrance, and they love shinny objects, so they are known as compulsive hoarders. The good side is that if you lose anything at 100m of a vizcacha burrow, you just need to wait 2 or 3 days, and you find it around the rodent.

The bad side is that they also love to steal your children toys, or your car keys.
Everything you left unguarded is vizcacha's property.

Here is how it looks. You can see the short grass, the pile of objects, and the bug itself, as the cameraman test critter's patience approaching step by step:




(The bird's hubbub are a hoard of "catas", -parakeet- They love to crowd on Eucaliptus, so you can bet that at least one eucalyptus is near.)


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

magiar said:


> *General Levalle, Córdoba*
> 
> Source: BamManguera user on Panoramio
> 
> ...



wowwwwwwwww que copado el gringuito el parque que se mandó... podés encontrarla en el google earth?

can you find it in google earth?


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

more pic from north of argentina....


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

almagestos said:


> wowwwwwwwww que copado el gringuito el parque que se mandó... podés encontrarla en el google earth?
> 
> can you find it in google earth?


Yes. It is 16 km Northwest of General Levalle town.

Source: Google Earth, at coordinates 33°52'02.48" S 63°59'07.41" W


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

MoreOrLess said:


> That waterfall is in Chile I'm afraid.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queulat_National_Park


Seems to be confused with Argentina's Torrecillas Glacier, whose waters fall over an intermediate little lake, and then again over Menéndez Lake, on Chubut.

Unfortunately, I don't have a photograph of the falls.










Source: Alberto Luis William… on Panoramio


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Villa Nougues-Tucuman Province*










​


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Moquehue, Neuquén*.

Some people says that it looks like a jurassic landscape.

Source znl user on Panoramio


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Tierra del Fuego*



29820979
I think that the music is Japanese


----------



## thisisit (Jun 29, 2012)

magiar said:


> *General Levalle, Córdoba*
> 
> Source: BamManguera user on Panoramio


That's incredible! Wonderful :bow:


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

thisisit said:


> That's incredible! Wonderful :bow:


Thanks!

Seems to be more popular than I expected.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

Negro river and Carmen de Patagones from Viedma, Rio Negro province



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/luke4u/2105205687/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Looking west fron Villa Nougues, Tucumán province*



















http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/mauricolt/?action=view&current=9248011.jpg


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Delta del Tigre, Buenos Aires.

This region is made by the delta of Paraná River. Is full of islands and water channels.
Boats are generally the only transport available.

Sediments from all of South America gives the river many different tones of brown, from gray to golden.

Source: Abuira user on Panoramio


This video was recorded on a Delta del Tigre's house:




The song is from the Argentine band Reggae Rockers.


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Colome Winery - Salta Province


Estancia Colome por mai10ar, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Arita Cone- Arizaro Salt Desert - Los Andes - Salta Province


NAR-CL-186 Salar de Arizaro, Cono de Arita por FO Travel, en Flickr​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Great pics magiar, but they are way too big. Please make the effort to post them in a maximum resolution of 1024x1024 px. so we can keep the thread neat. Thank you.


*Iguazú Falls from the air, Misiones Province*













NAR-CL-276 Iguazu Falls by FO Travel, on Flickr


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*La Fidelidad, Chaco and Formosa border.*

Source: continentecontenido user on Bligoo









This photograph shows a "yaguareté", a feline on the country estate "La Fidelidad".

This place conserves pristine rainforest, extremely rich in biodiversity. But the advance of farming is destined to annihilate it. All these animals have his days counted. South American rainforests are going away, and they are going for ever. 

Is proposed to convert this 2500 km² on a protected natural park, the Teuco National Park. But is not assured, powerful economic interests are against it.

This video was made by ecological NGO aiming to collect support for the national park.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Club del Río Resort, Misiones province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/itarfoto/3104347973/


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

rosalia catan said:


> *Club del Río Resort, Misiones province*


The quality of that photograph is too low. And it does not take much effort to find good ones.
Please, ask for help if you don't know how to search images.

Source: yerbaaprecio2009 user on Panoramio


Source: Pepi Warenycia user on Panoramio


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

magiar said:


> Delta del Tigre, Buenos Aires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to Highschool with the boy on white t-shirt of the video... jajaj... Antu Coimbra.


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

maniacoargento said:


> *Iglesia de los Padres Capuchinos, Córdoba Province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unique!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

Bienvenido nuevamente Argentosoma, hacian falta tus aportes a este hilo, saludos a todos y sigan bajando imagenes de nuestro pais


----------



## JoakoLC (Dec 31, 2011)

^^ bajando?


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

El Chalten, Santa Cruz.

El Chalten por Diego Rayaces, en Flickr


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Mar del Plata.*

Source: Google Maps (aerial view)









Source: Google Maps (aerial view)













The song belongs to the Mar del Plata's band Super Ratones.


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Sierras Grandes - Provincia de Córdoba*


Sierras Grandes por mherrero, en Flickr


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Diamante - Provincia de Entre Rios*


Diamante - Entre Rios por miroab, en Flickr


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*El Bolsón, Río Negro*

Source: Martín - El Bolsón user on Panoramio


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Misiones province:Rainforests, rivers and waterfalls*




























http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/LFM_1797.jpg 
http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/brina-salto-mariposa1500b.jpg


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Puerto Pirámides - Provincia de Chubut*


Ballena Franca Austral [EXPLORE 25TH MAY 2012] por HERNANTIPA, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Night and desert Jujuy province*



















http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=49797


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_Love the clarity in this. Colours, composition, all are wonderful!
Thanks for your sharing Rosalia._


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Subantartic woods, Tierra del Fuego province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/norberto_pancetti/6882409622/in/photostream


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Melian street, Buenos Aires.*

Source: Kalimnos user on Panoramio









Source: Kalimnos user on Panoramio









This is the neighborhood
33068675
(All the music is from Argentina)


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Overview from Campanario mountain, Rio Negro province*



















http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=49855


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ Hermosa foto!!



rosalia catan said:


> Bienvenido nuevamente Argentosoma, hacian falta tus aportes a este hilo, saludos a todos y sigan bajando imagenes de nuestro pais


Gracias Rosalia :cheers:

Cafayate - Salta Province











*Source:* Turismo Salta​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Uspallata - Las Heras - Mendoza Province




beautiful pasture land outside of Ushpallata, Argentina por an-to-the-drew, en Flickr​


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

So many colors in the landscapes: blueish, clay and green!!


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

0scart said:


> So many colors in the landscapes: blueish, clay and green!!


White too. 










http://mrwines.blogspot.com.ar/2011_12_01_archive.html


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Talking about wines, one of the best winelands in the world:

Uco Valley - Tunuyán, Tupungato y San Carlos - Mendoza Province

Valley de Uco is a viticultural region southwest of Mendoza, in Argentina. Situated along the Tunuyán River, the Uco Valley is widely considered one of the top wine regions in Mendoza, and one of the best in the world (The World's Top 10 Wine Soils). The average temperature is 14ºC and altitudes range from 900 to 1,200 meters (2,950 to 3,930 ft) above sea level.


MENDOZA (2) por danroc, en Flickr

The combination of high elevation, alluvial soils, irrigation sourced from the Andes Mountains, a long growing season ~ over 250 sunny days a year, little rain and vast temperature differences between day and night are all conducive to growing quality wine grapes. These climate and geography elements come together to provide excellent fruit ripening and concentration, developing colors, aromas, flavors and textures resulting in wines that are deep in color, intense in aromas and rich in flavors. The Uco Valley figures prominently in the Argentina Wine Route for tourist visitors.


MENDOZA 4 paseo entre viñedos por danroc, en Flickr

The annual average temperature is 14 °C (57 °F). Traditionally, the varietals grown in this area are Sémillon and Malbec; together with Bonarda and Barbera in a smaller amount.​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Iguazú Falls - Misiones










By Diego Demichelli in FotoNat.org​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Trevelin - Futaleufú - Chubut 









Por Walter Daniel Ribot en FotoNat.org​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cutwater, and colonial architecture in Alta Gracia, Córdoba province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/norberto_pancetti/6697941695/in/photostream


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Hornocal Range - Humahuaca - Jujuy










La Llamada.net​


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm moving to another city, so this is the last picture for a while.

Clicking on the images gives a high resolution version.










*Valeria del Mar, Buenos Aires.*

This town is one of the pretty towns at Buenos Aires coast. 

Many of these towns forbade cutting or damaging trees, so houses need to be built around them. Sometimes you see holes on roofs and floors to avoid interfering with the tree in the hole.

Source: user claudio65 on Panoramio.


Source: user 형사콜롬보 on Panoramio.


This is a video from a dude speed running -in break of transit norms- from Ostende to Carilo. Valeria del Mar town starts at 1:00, -the first roundabout-, and ends at the orange sign in 3:33.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, really beautiful....:cheers:


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Mar del Plata City*-Buenos Aires Province

*Argentina's 7th City*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road to Alemanía, Salta province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/norberto_pancetti/6697419359/in/photostream


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ ¿Road to *Alemanía*?

Las Leñas - Malargüe - Mendoza










By me
​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Bridge in the rainforest, Tucumán province*



















http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/mauricolt/?action=view&current=tucumanbridge.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*"La Cornisa" road between Salta and Jujuy provinces*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/tencho_elformo/6556793881/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## lbarbier (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pozo de las ánimas, Mendoza province*










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agutarra/4462094565/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## lbarbier (Sep 24, 2009)

Colonial chapel in susques, Jujuy province










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/skoropada/7066161457/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Argentosoma said:


> ^^ ¿Road to *Alemanía*?


Yes Alemanía is a train station 100 km. from Salta City. I've been there.


*Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego Province*













Morning outside Ushuaia by aribix, on Flickr


----------



## lbarbier (Sep 24, 2009)

Laguna Mar Chiquita / Mar Chiquita lagoon - Córdoba province​









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcelobossio/2602480972/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## lbarbier (Sep 24, 2009)

Lihué Calel National Park - La Pampa province​









Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/flowtopia/6303118074/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Calilegua National park, Jujuy Province*



















http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/epifitasespectaculares.jpg


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Calilegua - Jujuy province


tilcara-calilegua-240210 (590) por meimjr, en Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Los Alerces national park, Chubut province*



















http://fotonat.org/data/media/1/LFM_1002.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cormoranes Island, Chubut province*



















http://fotonat.org/data/media/1/Isla-Guanera-baja.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road in the Yungas cloudforest, Jujuy province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dleiva/6079235796/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

seba_bolso said:


> *Cordoba City*-Cordoba Province
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belle ville achante que je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Argentina's bicentennial Museum. Buenos Aires.*









By Me.​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Great pics! :cheers2:

*El Peñón, Catamarca Province*













NAR-CL-215 Towards Pumice Rock Field of El Peñón by FO Travel, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Santa Bárbara fall, in Casa de Piedra, near San Francisco, Jujuy Province*



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54628294


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Negro river near Resistencia city, Chaco province*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/eeh/5597394927/sizes/l/in/photostream/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eeh/5597394945/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Isla de los Estados, Tierra del Fuego Province*




















http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_eagYRHOMhIo/S70cuJwjDWI/AAAAAAAAAXs/5CKot0Xv0bk/s1600/ISLAS+DE+LOS+ESTADOS+176.jpg


----------



## the construccion (May 17, 2012)

Que bueno estaria que todo el mundo pudiera ver este hilo


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

SokoX said:


> Belle ville achante que je ne connaissais pas.


Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Club del Río, Misiones province*



















http://www.clubderio.com.ar/galeria/31


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mountains and Lagoons between La Rioja and Catamarca Provinces, near Monte Pissis*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6920372339/in/set-72157629428138083


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Palermo. Buenos Aires City.*








By Me.​


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

El Cadillal, Tucuman Province



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the marvellous photos of a really spectacular country - looking forward to visiting soon.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Thank you for your nice comment! You're welcome in our country. 


*Civic Center, San Carlos de Bariloche, Río Negro Province*













Bariloche Invierno 2012 by Bariloche Quiero Estar Ahí!, on Flickr



4julio2012 DSC_4127 by Bariloche Quiero Estar Ahí!, on Flickr


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Rio de la Plata (River Plate), Buenos Aires City*-Buenos Aires Province

*The world's widest river *


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Amazing pics!

This video has a lot of pics of this beautiful farm


*Laguna Blanca farm - Entre Rios*


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Basílica de Nuestra Señora de Luján - Luján - Buenos Aires province


Basílica de Luján por < Fernando >, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Ciudad de La Plata Stadium - La Plata - Buenos Aires province










Estadio Único​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Baggilt lake near Trevelin, Chubut province*




























http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/64042946.jpg 
http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/8_fn.JPG


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ Lovely colours! :cheers:



Mirador del Azul - El Bolsón - Río Negro


Mirador del Azul por < Fernando >, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Cuesta del Portezuelo - Catamarca










Gonzalo Martinez​


----------



## didil (Aug 22, 2012)

Lovely pics


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ Thanks didil! :cheers:

Canyon of the Arrows - Angastaco - Salta province


Quebrada de las Flechas por Rita Willaert, en Flickr


Quebrada de las Flechas por The Very Lonely Traveller, en Flickr​


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

These last ones are particularly beautiful.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Paradise fall in mata atlántica rainforest, Misiones province*



















http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/LFM_9178.jpg


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Iberá Wetlands - Corrientes province


The Arteries of the Earth por monojussi, en Flickr










Fuente​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Del Peñon hills in La Rioja province*



















http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/Pinceladas2.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Paraná city, Entre Ríos province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/parananews/1465062350/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Desert in Nihuil, Mendoza province*



















http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/mauricolt/?action=view&current=7691699868_56a6b2d3a0_b.jpg


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

_*Mountains with a hot spring in near the border of Chile* _


hot bath by p.f.o.l.k, on Flickr


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Loved the pic of Catamarca!! Catamarca and La Rioja have so much potential to become interesting tourist spots! The picture of the wetlands is also very good.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Poca volcano, in Chancaní reserve, Córdoba province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/loitana/4457296200/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ I had never heard of this volcano, nice pic! kay:

Valle Encantado - Rio Negro province










Por El|Sici en Panoramio










Por cicero r maciel en Panoramio​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

El Bolsón - Río Negro - Argentina


El Bolsón - Mirador del Azul por < Fernando >, en Flickr​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Ventisquero Negro (Black snowdrift) - San Carlos de Bariloche - Rio Negro Province - Argentina


Cerro Tronador - Ventisquero Negro por < Fernando >, en Flickr​


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Purmamarca. Jujuy Province.*







By Me.​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mar del Plata city from the sky, Buenos Aires province*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/agustinfaggiano/6883583909/in/set-72157629352692381

http://www.flickr.com/photos/agustinfaggiano/6883586119/in/set-72157629352692381/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Capac Ñan, near Rosario de la Frontera, Salta province*



















http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...65146317.98639.127826760585117&type=3&theater


----------



## JoakoLC (Dec 31, 2011)

Please remeber this thread is for only *ONE *photo a day, not two or more.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos, amazing landscape...:cheers:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Fjords and waterfalls in Staten Island, Tierra del Fuego province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6073532755/sizes/l/in/set-72157627377827167/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mesilla mountain in Jujuy Province*





























http://marcoguoli.photoshelter.com/image/I0000dQI9DYWiXv4

http://marcoguoli.photoshelter.com/image/I00004NtHXZIl3Cc


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Moconá Falls 
*SAN PEDRO* Department – *MISIONES* Province 



The Uruguay River drops into himself around 20 meters (65 ft.) at this place, making a linear cascade three kilometers long. Unlike most waterfalls in the world that are "normal" - perpendicular to the river - Moconá Falls are parallel to the stream.


*Salto del Moconá *by _JALMO FORNARI _on Panoramio


​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beaches and coast in Nuevo Gulf, Chubut province*










http://www.retiro.com.ar/assets/peninsula-11(1).jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Swamps in Corrientes province*



















http://desdeelparamotor.blogspot.com.ar/2010_01_01_archive.html


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

..


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Vineyards in Cafayate-Salta province*



























​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Altitude Grassland and mountain podocarpus parlatorei woods, Jujuy province*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55426741


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Juramento River canyon, Salta province*



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6463906

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6464071


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Autumn colors near Tolhuin, Tierra del fuego province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/21287491.jpg


----------



## thisisit (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ Stunning landscapes. I'd love to visit Argentina!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Payun Liso Volcano, Mendoza province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=52660


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Azul river, near El Bolsón, Río Negro province*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/diegomur/1253451206/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2376411185/


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

The color of the water is stunning, and the landscape is beautiful as well. I would love to have a few hours there. 

Beautiful pictures everyone, thank you for sharing.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Escoipe ravine, Salta province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ljndr/3521034186/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*CÓRDOBA CITY*



La Cañada, Córdoba. por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr



Teatro Del Libertador por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ Beautiful both urban and natural landscapes photos from Río Negro, Salta and Córdoba!
..............................................

Mennonite Colony near Guatraché 
*GUATRACHÉ* Department – *LA PAMPA* Province



The Mennonites in Guatraché came from Mexico and Bolivia and settled in La Pampa in 1986. They constitute an important colony, engaged in the farming operation as main activity. They also run general stores, produce cheese, make up garments, manufacture furniture and typical carriages, among others. They carry out artisanal works, applying the most rudimentary techniques, which provide particular features. The church is the social meeting place, where they profess their religion, read the Bible, sing religious hymns, and then meet to eat and talk. Their life is austere and plain, isolated from the most basic signs of modernity, and they observe their Holland customs and traditions. 


*Casa en la Colonia Menonita *by _animus domini _on Panoramio 

​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

..


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Valle de Los Molles, Malargue District, Mendoza Province.*


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Landscape near El Chaltén, Santa Cruz Province*













DSC00013 by ChungHsuan, on Flickr


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pozo de Las Animas, Malargue District, Mendoza Province.*


----------



## JoakoLC (Dec 31, 2011)

One picture a day guys, just one.


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Valle Grande, San Rafael District, Mendoza Province.*


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Christmas in Cordoba City*-Cordoba Province

*Feliz Navidad! Merry Christmas! Joyeux Noël! Felice Natale! Frohe Weihnachten!*​




























​


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Represa de Los Reyunos, San Rafael District, Mendoza Province.*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Copahue volcano eruption and Caviahue city, Neuquén province*










http://www.elmundo.es/america/2012/12/24/noticias/1356361386.html


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Mendoza Province.*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Iguazu falls, aerial overview of argentinean falls, Misiones province*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/98/1_iguazu_falls_aerial_2010.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Córdoba city, Córdoba province*










Photo taken by me 17 december 2012


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Centinela hills in Santa Bárbara, Jujuy province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/77250645.jpg


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Manzano Historico. Tunuyan District. Mendoza Province.*


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Iruya
*IRUYA* Department – *SALTA* Province 



Iruya is a small town, located along the Iruya River and sits nestled against the mountainside at an elevation of 2,780 meters (9,120 feet). Despite its isolation, the town is popular with tourists for its scenic location and townscape.


Iruya by Sk-Charlie, on Flickr 

​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

..


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Nivinco falls, Villa traful, Neuquén province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=53507


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Esmeralda lagoon frozen, Tierra del Fuego province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=53479


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Great photo of beautiful Ñivinco falls!
Why don't you put the last two in the Patagonia thread


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Autumn near Ushuaia. Tierra del Fuego province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=3713970


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Lake of the Desert
*LAGO ARGENTINO* Department – *SANTA CRUZ* Province 



The lake is located in a narrow valley, 22 miles north from the town of El Chaltén. With beautiful surroundings that include glaciers, mountains, green forests, rivers and creeks, it has great views of both Chaltén and Torre Mountains.

 *Lago del Desierto 3* by _Marina Vachkovskaia_ on Panoramio 

​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

..


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

argnic said:


> Great photo of beautiful Ñivinco falls!
> Why don't you put the last two in the Patagonia thread


Es solo falta de tiempo Argnic, si queres postealas vos, saludos


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Woods in autumn, near El Chaltén, Santa Cruz province*










http://noticiasoutdoor.com/wp-content/uploads/tdomf/84580/DSCN1100 baja.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Tropical valley of San Francisco, Jujuy province*



















http://www.tiacarola.com.ar/images/tiacarola1.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road into the Rainforest, Lules ravine, Tucumán province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/990leiva/8202392253/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Campana City**-Buenos Aires Province*

*Campana is a small city in the province of Buenos Aires. It is located on the right-hand margin of the Parana River, and it has about 80,000 inhabitants.

Campana and Zárate cities make up an important industrial region. The city is linked to Zárate and the Zárate-Brazo Largo Bridge (and from there to the Mesopotamia) by Provincial Route 12. The Pan-American Highway links Campana to Buenos Aires, Rosario, Córdoba and the north of Argentina.

The village of Campana was officially created in 1875. *


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

4021.....is argnic


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Nihuil desert, Mendoza province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/10520743.jpg


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Port of Mar del Plata City-Buenos Aires Province*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Calamuchita Valley, La Cumbrecita, Córdoba province*










Taken by me in december 2012


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Canola field near Pavón Arriba
*CONSTITUCIÓN* Department – *SANTA FE* Province



Canola seeds are used to produce edible oil suitable for consumption by humans and livestock. The oil is also suitable for use as biodiesel. With flowers of an intense yellow colour, canola crop is expanding through several provinces in central Argentina.

 *Campo de colza * by _Florencio Podesta _ on Panoramio 

​


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ Extraordinary landscapes, great photos! :cheers:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Crystalline sea in Valdez Península, Chubut province*










http://s1137.beta.photobucket.com/user/mauricolt/media/5250928093_333fe8bd8f_b_zpsb358cb91.jpg.html


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Simply magnificent! one of my prefered countries on the world. nature, landscapes, people... Asados! :lol: so Beautiful


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest in Surucua Lodge, Misiones province*



















http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4341461.-2207520000.1358564837&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4341461.-2207520000.1358564837&type=3&theater


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Ushuaia City in Tierra del Fuego Province*

​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pardelas beaches, Chubut province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fernandop/2284721716/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Puerto Blest, Rio Negro province*










http://electronica-vga.blogspot.com.ar/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos from Argentina...:cheers:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Atuel River, near San Rafael, Mendoza province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/thejourney1972/2923383988/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Ucuchacra, near Juan B. Alberdi, Tucumán province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/63721977.jpg


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

MountMan said:


> ^^ Extraordinary landscapes, great photos! :cheers:





Linguine said:


> amazing photos from Argentina...:cheers:


Thanks and keep visiting this thread.



aby_since82 said:


> Simply magnificent! one of my prefered countries on the world. nature, landscapes, people... Asados! :lol: so Beautiful


Thanks for the comment *aby_since82*. I'm glad you like our country.
..................

Palm trees and wetland in Chaco Wetlands
*SAN FERNANDO* Department – *CHACO* Province



Chaco Wetlands is an area located in eastern Chaco Province , next to Paraguay and Paraná rivers, that is included in the list of Wetlands of International Importance defined by the Ramsar Convention for the conservation and sustainable utilization of wetlands, recognizing the fundamental ecological functions of wetlands and their economic, cultural, scientific, and recreational value. Chaco Wetlands is full of species such as ocelots, marsh deers, maned wolves, monkeys, herons and turtles.


Repollito de Agua, Bañado y Palmeral... by Edwin E. Harvey, on Flickr 

​


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG

I've just discovered San Carlos de Bariloche, it's AMAZING!

post pics plz!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Sunshine in Lihué Calel, La Pampa province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/flowtopia/6302523341/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Las Lajas, Catamarca:

Source: Stefan Sauzuk in Blogspot


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San Agustin del Valle Fértil Dam, San Juan province *










http://www.flickr.com/photos/denisesavoia/5581203300/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

lezgotolondon said:


> OMG
> 
> I've just discovered San Carlos de Bariloche, it's AMAZING!
> 
> post pics plz!


:cheers2:

*San Carlos de Bariloche, Río Negro Province*













bariloche by Maurício Mahalem, on Flickr



Isla Victoria, Bariloche by < Fernando >, on Flickr


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

maniacoargento said:


> :cheers2:
> 
> San Carlos de Bariloche, Río Negro Province
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's awesome


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Volcancito geiser, near Brava Lagoon, La Rioja province*










http://s1137.beta.photobucket.com/user/mauricolt/media/lariojaelvolcancito_zpsb614d510.jpg.html


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Desert in Antofagasta de la Sierra, Catamarca province*



















http://www.viajeros.freeservers.com/2012-04/M4_papas.htm


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Swamps and wetlands in Formosa province*










http://www.tripincdn.com.ar/img/Formosa/formosa05-turismo.jpg


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

*Hornocal Mountains, a.k.a 14-color Mountain. Province of Jujuy *

Taken by me.













:cheers:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

^^^^ Beautiful, Regio manio, welcome


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you, Rosalia! it's only a small tribute to your amazing country 

Saludos


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Paraná and Paraguay Rivers Confluence, between Chaco and Corrientes provinces*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eeh/6884577390/in/set-72157623127765397


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beaches and reefs in Playas Doradas coast, Río Negro province*



















http://laerrabunda.blogspot.com.ar/

http://www.eldiariodeturismo.com.ar...ina-tranquilidad-con-la-amplitud-de-su-costa/


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Streets of Villa Carlos Paz, Cordoba province.


















(Photos are mine)


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

maniacoargento said:


> :cheers2:
> 
> *San Carlos de Bariloche, Río Negro Province*
> 
> ...


*Nice, nice, nice I'm going there on vacations today :cheers::cheers::cheers:*


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Salto del Agrio - Caviahue - Neuquén province










Por Ricardo Aníbal Rivero en FotoNat.org​


----------



## Argentosoma (Aug 13, 2011)

Esquel - Chubut province


Esquel - chubut - Patagonia Argentina por isabelitagarcia77, en Flickr​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Dos Congresos Monument 
*MONSERRAT* Neighbourhood – *AUTONOMOUS CITY OF BUENOS AIRES*



It was inaugurated on July 9th, 1914 and represents both 1813 and 1816 Congresses of the United Provinces of the Río de la Plata. The monument was created by belgian architects Jules Lagae and Enrique Dhuique. The main figure on top represents The Republic with a laurel bouquet in her right hand while there are other allegorical figures that represent the enemies and challenges of the nation.


*Congreso - Buenos Aires, Argentina.* by _André Bonacin_ on Panoramio

​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Lipeo river and tropical rainforest in Baritu national park, Salta province*










http://photos1.blogger.com/hello/138/9511/640/28.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beaches in Puerto Pirámides, Chubut province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sircanardo/2070606724/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*The Lakes district, Neuquén province*











http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/21633104.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Mesidor, residence, Neuquén province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/33204863.jpg


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*La Cumbrecita, Córdoba province.*

Source: Chaydeé user on Panoramio.










Source: copertariminio user on Panoramio.


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Caverna de las Brujas, Malargüe District, Mendoza Province.*










Photo taken by me.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please put credits on this photo


----------



## apocalypto1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Argentina is splendid, good pictures guys !!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ Robertango put credits on your photos,(panoramio, Flickr, or something, rules do not put as sources skyscrapercity photos

*Central Lagoon near Pissis mountain, between Catamarca and La Rioja provinces*



















http://www.viajeros.freeservers.com/2009-01/j1_tamberia_3a.htm


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Corona del Inca, La Rioja*









Source Juan Pizzo user on Panoramio









Source ELIDA user on Panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Robertango: When we post photos, we should provide the source, link. Thanks


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Espectacular la residencia El Messidor. El entorno que tiene, el tipo de construcción, todo es perfecto. Buena elección de foto_ rosalia _kay:
....

_I find El Messidor residence amazing. Both the building style an its sorroundings are perfect. Good picture selection rosalia_ kay:


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Reserva Provincial La Payunia, Malargüe District, Mendoza Province.*










Photo taken by me.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous photos from Argentina, some amazing landscape....thanks @magiar, @rosalia catan and @Robertango. :cheers:


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Old railway bridge over Batel River 
*SAN ROQUE* Department – *CORRIENTES* Province



The Batel River has it source in Iberá Wetlands and flows towards the southwest up to its confluence with Paraná River. Several bridges were constructed in order to allow spanning the river because there are many wetlands along its course. 


*puente batel *by _[email protected] _on Panoramio

​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Banderita balcony,in Yungas cloudforest region, Tucumán province*











http://peakery.com/get_panoramio_pics/173454/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Torre Lagoon, Santa Cruz province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=54594


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Cariló, Buenos Aires province.









Source: Clau B member of Flickr.


Source: QuiqueWilliams member of Flickr.​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pardelas beaches, Chubut province*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77306849


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*La Paz, Ascochinga, Córdoba province:*


Source: abuira member on Panoramio.


Source: abuira member on Panoramio.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great thread!! beautiful country!!


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Palm fields at north of Santa Fe province.*


Source: Antonio Guardati member at Panoramio.


Source: g_tapiero member at Panoramio.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Lanín Volcano, Neuquén province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=55140


----------



## 645577 (Jun 22, 2010)

This is jujuy province !


The wonderwall por 645577, en Flickr


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Campanópolis, Gonzalez Catán, Buenos Aires province:*


Source: Athito member of Viajeros.com


Source: Izhak el Dragontosau… member of Panoramio


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Patagonia, Argentina


Adventuring Deeper into Patagonia by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Santa Fe city*




Laguna Setúbal por Claudio Marcon, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*El Mollar, Tucumán Province*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Paraíso creek in Yabotí reserve, Misiones province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/77662931.jpg


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*La Paz, Ascochinga, Córdoba province:*


Source: abuira member on Panoramio.


Source: Draken member on Panoramio.


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Wowww, que hermosas fotos, me encantaria estar en un lugar asi ahora, que paz que se debe respirar ahi


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Santa Rosa de Calamuchita, Córdoba province.*


Souce: Poloniux member on Panoramio


Souce: gonzalo_max18 member on Panoramio


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

El Sosneado Lagoon
*SAN RAFAEL *Department - *MENDOZA* Province



El Sosneado Lagoon is located on the foothills of El Sosneado Hill about 93 miles west from the city of San Rafael, in an area where you can do trekking, mountain biking, horse riding and mountain climbing. The lagoon itself offers the possibility of both fishing and underwater diving, but it is only accessible by following a road that goes next to Atuel River. 


Laguna El Sosneado (Mendoza) by mari2311, on Flickr

​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Duraznillo, Alto Calilegua Region, Jujuy province*



















http://estebanrluna.blogspot.com.ar/2009/02/camino-al-alto-calilegua_5715.html


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ñorquinco lake, Neuquén province.*


Source: Marcelo Ois Lagarde member on Panoramio


Source: Marcelo Ois Lagarde member on Panoramio


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Welcome Autumn ¡¡¡, near San martín de los Andes, Neuquén province*










http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/brina_lineas.jpg


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*San Justo, Santa Fe province.*









Source: Gabriel Durdos member of Panoramio









Source: Gabriel Durdos member of Panoramio​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ 
La ciudad de San Justo en Santa Fe es famosa por haber sido *arrasada por un* *tornado F5 el día 10 de enero de 1973 *(el único tornado F5 registrado en Argentina y América del Sur). Mató a 63 personas. 

_San Justo in Santa Fe Province is famous for being the *city hit by an F5 tornado on January 10th. 1973* (the only F5 tornado in Argentina and South America). It killed 63 people._
..........

Wheat field near Los Juríes
*GENERAL TABOADA *Department - *SANTIAGO DEL ESTERO* Province



Wheat is the main crop of winter time; as the province receives very little rain in winter time, irrigation (especially pre-sowing irrigation ) is extremely necessary in order to obtain a good result. 


*trigo 2005* by _luiisiiniita_ on Panoramio

​


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Arrayanes River, Chubut province.*


Source: patagoniatilly member on Panoramio


Source: Horacio Príncipe member on Panoramio


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Area near General Acha, La Pampa province*




Camino a Bariloche 1 por manticorebp, en Flickr


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Los Alerces National Park, Chubut province.*

Torrecillas mount, and Menendez lake:

Source: malditocain member of Panoramio.

Behind Torrecillas there is the lake Cisne:

Source: Horacio Príncipe member of Panoramio.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Piedras Blancas Falls, near Aristóbulo del Valle, Misiones province*










http://www.comunidadargentina.org.ar/default.aspx?cId=26233


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Pinamar, Buenos Aires Province.*









Source: German Turriziani member on Panoramio.


Source: martese member on Panoramio.​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Nando_ros said:


> Camino a Bariloche 1 por manticorebp, en Flickr


_Loved this one!. A perfect beautiful and peaceful landscape in La Pampa._
Me encantó esta foto! Un paisaje hermoso y tranquilo de La Pampa.


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Chaviyú natural forest reserve
*FEDERACIÓN* Department - *ENTRE RÍOS* Province



Chaviyú is a provincial natural reserve located 7 miles south the city of Federación, next to the Uruguay River. The reserve has an eucalyptus forest. The small green hills reach the river as small cliffs and beaches that form an irregular coastline. The reserve was partially flooded in order to construct the Salto Grande hydroelectric dam and that area is only visible when the lake is at a low level. 


Reserva Chaviyú by Turismo Federación, on Flickr

​


----------



## gonzm (Mar 17, 2013)

SAN RAFAEL - MENDOZA , ATUEL RIVER


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Near El Dorado, Misiones province.*


Surce: ciro acosta member on Panoramio.


Surce: Isaías Armoa member on Panoramio.


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*San Isidro, Buenos Aires province.*


Source: nantis member of Panoramio.


Source: artdesing member of Panoramio.
​


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Cochuna, Tucumán province.*


Source: PlusUltra member on Panoramio.


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Villa Carlos Paz, Córdoba province.*

This is the traditional architecture. Unfortunately, it is unprotected, and these houses are being demolished everywere to make place for newer styles.
This way, the city (and the entire region) is losing its architectural heritage. So sad...









Photo taken by me.









Photo taken by me.









Photo taken by me.


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Retana mount, San Luis province.*


Source: gerebaldi member of Panoramio


Source: nicolascattaneo member of Panoramio


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Talampaya, La Rioja Province.
*









Photo taken by me.


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Reserva Provincial Laguna Brava, La Rioja Province.*










Photo taken by me.


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Laguna Brava, Vinchina Departament, La Rioja Province.*










Photo taken by me.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Autumn in Lacar lake, Neuquén province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=55457


----------



## gonzm (Mar 17, 2013)

SANTA ROSA RIVER IN EN SANTA ROSA DE CALAMUCHITA , CORDOBA PROVINCE










PHOTO TAKEN BY ME 2 DAYS AGO


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

I love this country. :drool:


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Bialet Massé, Córdoba*


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Parque Provincial Ischigualasto, San Juan Province.*










Photo taken by me.


----------



## gonzm (Mar 17, 2013)

Villa General Belgrano in Cordoba 










photo taken by me


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Futaleufú river, Chubut province*


Source: nem member of Panoramio.



Source: leoles member of Panoramio.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Jungle window in San Martín island balcony, Iguazú falls, Misiones province*










http://voyageaddicted.com/2013/01/23/cataratas-del-iguazu/#jp-carousel-2992


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Laguna Brava, La Rioja Province.*


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*San Roque Lake, Córdoba*


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Futaleufu dam, Chubut province*.

This was a controversial dam. Nature or development?
The lake is named Amutuy Quimei, which means "lost beautifulness", because it flooded 3 other lakes and the blue water river who connected them.



Source: eassi member of Panoramio.


Source: Matutte member of Panoramio.


Source: polgen2012 member of Panoramio.​Sorry for posting three images. I promise to behave.


----------



## gonzm (Mar 17, 2013)

LA CUMBRECITA , CORDOBA PROVINCE










photo taken by me


----------



## JoakoLC (Dec 31, 2011)

This thread got completely fucked up, the title clearly says *ONE PICETURE A DAY*, can't you people read?


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Iberá wetlands. Corrientes province.*

Carpinchos

Source: Miche Gorostegui member of Panoramio.



Source: Miche Gorostegui member of Panoramio.


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

JoakoLC said:


> This thread got completely fucked up, the title clearly says *ONE PICETURE A DAY*, can't you people read?


It is one photo per day per person, according to what the creator of the thread said on the second page.

For my part, I followed the rules .


----------



## JoakoLC (Dec 31, 2011)

And some people keep posting more than one pic...


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*El Morro, San Luis province.*

It is an extinct volcano. This is the interior of the crater:
Clicking on it leads to a high resolution image.

Source: gerebaldi member of Panoramio.

Here grows this grass, which reaches the waist of an adult:

Source: sapolski member of Panoramio.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome images from Argentina....thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Laguna Brava, La Rioja Province.*










Photo taken by me.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Carlos de Bariloche city, Río Negro province*




San Carlos de Bariloche por Facu551, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mayu Churo River, Jujuy province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/21772251.jpg


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Rivadavia lake, Chubut province.*


Source: Horacio Príncipe member of Panoramio.



Source: beltramo roman member of Panoramio.​


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Volcán. Provincia de Jujuy
*









By Me.










By Me.



Asomando, laguna de Volcán. por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Orchids and butterfly in Iguazu National park, Misiones province*










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=228147233949082&set=o.342058929160461&type=3&theater


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Miramar, Buenos Aires province.*

Here was found a dangerous looking invader, armed with a pole.








Source: Daniel4chio member of Panoramio.

... and these also look sinister.

Source: animus domini member of Panoramio.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Aguada Valley near San Fernando, Catamarca province*










http://paisajesdecatamarca.blogspot.com.ar/2011/08/catamarca-y-su-diversidad-de-paisajes.html


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Tandil City-Buenos Aires Province*









Taken by SCC member "Romanito"










*
Typical country store in Tandil with traditional cheeses and salami*









​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Aconcagua provincial park in spring, Mendoza province*










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...78751112.41735.158092867636487&type=1&theater


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ 
Great view of the world's highest mountain outside the Himalayas!
I also liked the second photo of Tandil with that awesome mix of urban and natural landscape.

_Gran vista de la montaña más alta del mundo fuera de los Himalayas!
También me gustó la segunda foto de Tandil con esa combinación de paisaje natural y urbano._
.......

Chara Hill
*9 DE JULIO* Department - *RÍO NEGRO* Province



Chara Hill is one of many volcanoes located in Somuncurá Plateau. It is located near the little village of Cona Niyeu in one of the most isolated places in southern Río Negro Province. With an altitude of 4,593 feet above sea level, it is surrounded by several smaller hills.


*Beautiful Plateau!!! *by _transvial_ on Panoramio

​


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Autumn and mist, somewhere near San Martín de los Andes, Neuquen province.
*





Source: Wietelmann


----------



## gonzm (Mar 17, 2013)

LA CUMBRECITA , CORDOBA








photo taken by me


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Jackob lake, Neuquen province.*

Source: ActionJackson2000 member of Panoramio.

And nearby lake:
*Toncek lake, Neuquen province.*

Source: GonzaloVillasol member of Panoramio.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Caminante lagoon, near Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=56088


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*San Luis Province*







http://movistarteam.com//upload/files/2012/galerias/002_tsl/tsl_059.jpg


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Snowed rural road near Suco
*RÍO CUARTO* Department - *CÓRDOBA* Province




*camino rural en Sampacho/Suco, nieve Julio de 2007. *by _aldo cinotti _ on Panoramio

​


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Icebergs from Upsala Glacier in Argentino lake, Santa Cruz province.*


Source: Wikimedia.









Source: JohnMacdonald member of Panoramio.


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

nice pics :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

great :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Chubut Welsh Towns-Chubut Province*

Puerto Madryn, Gaiman, Trelew, Trevelin are some of the towns in Chubut Province with large Welsh-speaking poulation and culture.






























*Eisteddfod in Gaiman*









http://www.vivechubut.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/PLAS-Y-COED-11.jpg​


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

seba_bolso said:


> *Chubut Welsh Towns-Chubut Province*
> 
> Puerto Madryn, Gaiman, Trelew, *Trevelin* are some of the towns in Chubut Province with large Welsh-speaking poulation and culture.


*Trevelin*-Chubut Province​






http://cdn.******************/images/Paisajes/Campestre/plantacion-de-tulipanes-a27142110.jpg


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Chubut river valley, Chubut Province.*


Source: José Ignacio Cuitiño member on Panoramio.


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

^^^^^^
oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Yungas rainforest biosphere reserve, Jujuy Province*










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...68517314.92863.215313255167067&type=1&theater


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*^^In that area are located the highest mountains in the world outside Asia, that's why is called "los seismiles" (the six thousands). 

Those mountains are all over 6000 metres. You should explain that otherwise it doesn't make sense *


*Cordoba Fields and cattle-Cordoba Province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/latente/7440957016/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## gonzm (Mar 17, 2013)

MENDOZA , THE EIGHT WORLD WINE CAPITAL









PHOTO NOT TAKEN BY ME


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Ferrocarril Gral. Belgrano. Ciudad de Córdoba*



El Arribo. por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry course, but I'd like to see photos of the Argentine coast and
outside south. What have you there to see?


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Patagonian Coast-Tierra del Fuego Province


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Zig_Zag said:


> Sorry course, but I'd like to see photos of the Argentine coast and
> outside south. What have you there to see?


Here is a list of posts from the Argentine marine coast. Buenos Aires city is not included because is not on the sea, but on the River "Río de la PLata".

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101180709&postcount=4140
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102552620&postcount=4241
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102660681&postcount=4251
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102693818&postcount=4254
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102750558&postcount=4258
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102387215&postcount=4227
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101665588&postcount=4171
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101220656&postcount=4142
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101318580&postcount=4146
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100818648&postcount=4121
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100898127&postcount=4127
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100911083&postcount=4128
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101118492&postcount=4138
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100248223&postcount=4083
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100378634&postcount=4089
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99858804&postcount=4062
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99371428&postcount=4041
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99393370&postcount=4042
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99199903&postcount=4034
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99293200&postcount=4038
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100624731&postcount=4105
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97846711&postcount=3984
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97541712&postcount=3971
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96279160&postcount=3926
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96358506&postcount=3930
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96514381&postcount=3938
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95011412&postcount=3885
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95041866&postcount=3887
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95529895&postcount=3891
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95543028&postcount=3892
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94409467&postcount=3846
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94166932&postcount=3836
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93667961&postcount=3811
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93046117&postcount=3762
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93081667&postcount=3765
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93175113&postcount=3774
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93219173&postcount=3777
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92537619&postcount=3728
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92267252&postcount=3703
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92364436&postcount=3708
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92201879&postcount=3697
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93324793&postcount=3791
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90315647&postcount=3575
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90348067&postcount=3578
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89645826&postcount=3521
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89781337&postcount=3535
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89786368&postcount=3537
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89816436&postcount=3540
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89422074&postcount=3507
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89819221&postcount=3541
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89854281&postcount=3545
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89114265&postcount=3478
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88923701&postcount=3445
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88434310&postcount=3384
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88494420&postcount=3395
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88267349&postcount=3360
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87942826&postcount=3304
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87766813&postcount=3278
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87577247&postcount=3247
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87607150&postcount=3254
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87506084&postcount=3230
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87307596&postcount=3201
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87313741&postcount=3202
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87139033&postcount=3181
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87153251&postcount=3184
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87256962&postcount=3194
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87089104&postcount=3175
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86702875&postcount=3127
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86729218&postcount=3128
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85886406&postcount=3051
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86542527&postcount=3108
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85183053&postcount=2981
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85055996&postcount=2963
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85153130&postcount=2976
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85179266&postcount=2979
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84929721&postcount=2942
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84892809&postcount=2933
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84192649&postcount=2861
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83980258&postcount=2842
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83669093&postcount=2822
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83372446&postcount=2807
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83523792&postcount=2815
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83319254&postcount=2799
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82430480&postcount=2745
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82483014&postcount=2747
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82095544&postcount=2735
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82126334&postcount=2738
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80793442&postcount=2686
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83753613&postcount=2824
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80429122&postcount=2672
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78567166&postcount=2584
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78436724&postcount=2574
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78104446&postcount=2559
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77213407&postcount=2510
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76478645&postcount=2481
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76015699&postcount=2462
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70877061&postcount=2341
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70927485&postcount=2343
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69308727&postcount=2314
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66266913&postcount=2247
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64974025&postcount=2216
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62206231&postcount=2151
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62269689&postcount=2152
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61024935&postcount=2126
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60756149&postcount=2111
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59899743&postcount=2081
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59347867&postcount=2044
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58937265&postcount=1999
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58040085&postcount=1936
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58948049&postcount=2001
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57316309&postcount=1895
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56676581&postcount=1846
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55694645&postcount=1802
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54261747&postcount=1725
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54378687&postcount=1730
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54486605&postcount=1737
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54048063&postcount=1715
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52993191&postcount=1662
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53056493&postcount=1665
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52186359&postcount=1628
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50810405&postcount=1571
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50933013&postcount=1576
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49848177&postcount=1532
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49907195&postcount=1535
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48799603&postcount=1488
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48866793&postcount=1492
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46308633&postcount=1404
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46484695&postcount=1412
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45590981&postcount=1365
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45644919&postcount=1368
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44950408&postcount=1307
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44445792&postcount=1274
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42915832&postcount=1183
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41430386&postcount=1046
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41539654&postcount=1059
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41346962&postcount=1037
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41195524&postcount=1015
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41009808&postcount=980
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39063602&postcount=869


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Gracias, entonces se puede considerar todo el día  Me di cuenta de las naciones unidas Montón de playa salvaje, Pero onu de la estafa pequeño número de ocupantes y donde quiere relajarse florerias argentinos en el extranjero, posiblemente en Brasil y por lo general viajan a los argentinos? Google


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Mar del Plata City-Buenos Aires Province*

*Mar del Plata is an Argentine city located on the coast of the Atlantic Ocean, 500 km (260 mi) south of Buenos Aires. 

With a population of 614,350 as per the 2010 census, it is the 7th largest city in Argentina.

It hosts the Mar del Plata International Film Festival which is the only competitive feature festival recognized by the FIAPF in Latin America and the oldest in this category in the Americas.

It was the hometown of famous poet Alfonsina Storni and famous tango composer and musician, Astor Piazzolla, among others.*




















More pics of the city in this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1504492​


----------



## gonzm (Mar 17, 2013)

VILLA GESELL , MY FAVORITE PLACE IN THE ARGENTINE COAST



























PHOTO TAKEN BY ME


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Zig_Zag said:


> Gracias, entonces se puede considerar todo el día  Me di cuenta de las naciones unidas Montón de playa salvaje, Pero onu de la estafa pequeño número de ocupantes y donde quiere relajarse florerias argentinos en el extranjero, posiblemente en Brasil y por lo general viajan a los argentinos? Google


I suppose that it is automatic translation, because it says something about fraud, United Nations and flower stores :lol:. I do not have a clue about the meaning of that message. so sorry, but I can't answer.

On my opinion the prettiest cities on the marine coast are Costa del Este and Pinamar/Cariló, but his attractive are the cities itself, (and the unending parade of girls), not the beach. These beaches have cold water, which is also brown, due to the input of sediments from Rio de la Plata river...
Mar del Plata is the largest city, but I don't favor it as "the best", and also I don't like his cold water.

This is a typical street of Costa del Este; looks like a forest, because the houses are between the trees, but is completely urbanized, and have an active night life on summer and holidays.








Source: Néstor J.F. Balagna on Panoramio.









Source: malijam on Panoramio.

Here is that exact place ^^:





These cities are out of the international touristic areas, so they are full of Argentines, and no foreigners.

Pinamar is the same type of city, but the forest have a lower density. This is a typical house of Pinamar, altought is hard to represent it with a single photo, because each house is different, and have an unique individual design. It is a paradise for architecture lovers. The typical vacation on these cities means renting one of these houses:








Source: Adrián MALLOL i MORE… on Panoramio.​
Rio Negro have some beach with warm and blue waters, but there is not a single town near, and to the south, it's all desert. The only touristic attraction are wales and marine life gazing. Ushuaia haves a lush, green, and mountainous environment, but his beaches are super cold.


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

A mí me intriga saber cómo es la costa de la provincia de Buenos Aires desde Bahía Blanca hacia el sur (hasta el límite interprovincial), si hay playas o si es más parecido a las costas de Río Negro. ¿Alguien estuvo por esos lados? Voy a tratar de buscar fotos de esa zona.

A continuación, comienzo con una nueva serie de 24 fotos, una por provincia.

_I wonder how does the coast of Buenos Aires Province from the city of Bahía Blanca to the south (up to the provincial border) look like. Are there the usual beaches or is it more similar to the Río Negro kind of coast? Did anyone visit that area? I'll try to look for photos of that place.

Next, the start of a new series of 24 photos, each one showing one province._
...........

*MELON PLANTATION NEAR MOCORETÁ*
*Monte Caseros* Department - *Corrientes* Province



Melon (Cucumis melo) is a plant with a sweet fruit that is appreciated for human consumption purposes. In Argentina the most important melon plantations are found in the provinces of San Juan, Santiago del Estero, Entre Ríos, Mendoza, Buenos Aires and Río Negro, being very little the area cultivated in the province of Corrientes (photo below).


*Plantaciòn de melones* by _marcelino pan y vino _ on Panoramio

​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Caraguatay island in Misiones province*










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...21938524.98867.126284777460818&type=3&theater


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*NATIONAL ROUTE 16*
*Copo* Department - *Santiago del Estero* Province



National Route 16 is a road in Argentina which runs from the Northeast (City of Corrientes-Corrientes Province), crossing the lowlands of the Gran Chaco and ends near the city of Metán (Salta Province) in the northwest of the country, traversing 707 km (439 miles). Planned and built in early 20th Century, along its path in the north of Santiago del Estero Province (photo), the route only goes through two towns: Pampa de los Guanacos and Monte Quemado.


Amanecer Ruta Nacional 16 by Howard van Meer, on Flickr

​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Lanín National park in autumn, Neuquén province*










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...33393169.30496.126284777460818&type=3&theater


----------



## Sivar74 (Nov 12, 2012)

Argentina es un hermoso país, tremendas fotazas, una repilación muy hermosa de lo mejor de lo mejor de Arg.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Calilegua's rainforest, Jujuy province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=50099


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Balcozna, Catamarca Province



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

_
Stefan Sauzuk _

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2111466380.107556.107438086380&type=1&theater


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*LOS SAUCES RESERVOIR*
*Capital* Department - *La Rioja* Province



Los Sauces ("The Willows") dam is located 15 km. (9 mi.) northwest of the city of La Rioja (provincial capital city); it stores the water from Los Sauces river and the artificial lake and surrounding area are interesting for camping, fishing activities and water sports. The nearby hills allow great panoramic views.


Dique Los Sauces, La Rioja by Cecilia Nazareno, on Flickr

​


----------



## Rahsiel (Apr 26, 2013)

Argentina is like USA, they have all climate zones in one country, i like it.


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ Thanks for appreciating the diversity of Argentina. 
......

*PRIMERA LAGOON*
*General Pedernera* Department - *San Luis* Province



Primera Lagoon (“The first lagoon”) is one of the most attractive lagoons of the several existing ones in the center-south of the province, with native vegetation and natural surroundings and is an interesting place for fishing activities. Although distant from the nearest cities (Villa Mercedes and Buena Esperanza), it is not that difficult to find it because it is located just north of provincial route 43.


*arboles en el agua de la primera laguna* by _gapmendoza_ on Panoramio

​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Sosa River ravine, Tucumán province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=452873794791872&set=t.100005060343103&type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Vuelta fermosa waterfront, Formosa province*



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...348146.-2207520000.1372558747.&type=3&theater


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ Another pic from the same place.
...............

*SUNRISE OVER THE PARAGUAY RIVER*
*Formosa* Department - *Formosa* Province



The Paraguay River is a major river in south central South America, running through Brazil, Bolivia, Paraguay, and Argentina. It flows about 2,621 kilometres (1,629 mi) from its headwaters in the Brazilian state of Mato Grosso to its confluence with the Paraná River north of Corrientes (Argentina). 200 kilometres (124 mi) before its confluence with the Paraná River, it bathes the coast of the city of Formosa (in the photo, from the riverside path).



*Amancer sobre el Mirador de la Costanera de Formosa - Argentina * by _Luis Anello_ on Panoramio

​


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Ojos del Campo, Antofagasta de la Sierra District, Catamarca Province.
*


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*RURAL WINDPUMP NEAR PEHUAJÓ*
*Pehuajó* Partido - *Buenos Aires* Province



Pehuajó is a city in northwestern Buenos Aires Province, with around 30,000 inhabitants. It is an important center in provisioning services to the rural area nearby, characterized by the production of cattle, cereals and vegetable oils. 



*Molino* by _Julia Saenz _ on Panoramio

​


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Salar de Antofalla, Antofagasta de la Sierra District, Catamarca Province.*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Chivilcoy-Buenos Aires Province*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pampa Los Bayos Catamarca province*











http://viajeros4x4.com/2009-03/j3_bayos_3a.htm


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Volcano and blue lagoon in South Puna region, La Rioja province*



















http://viajeros4x4.com/2009-03/j3_bayos_3a.htm


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Wellsprings in the rainforest near Jordan river, Jujuy province*



















https://www.facebook.com/pages/CALILEGUAcom/134729006555507


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Antofagasta de la Sierra, Catamarca Province.*










Photo taken by me.


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*ST. BENEDICT PARISH CHURCH*
*Palermo* Neighbourhood - *Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*



St. Benedict Parish Church has a Romanesque style. It was designed in 1929 by architects Alejandro Bustillo and Martín Noel. The community of this parish characterizes itself by the performance of Gregorian chants. 



*IGLESIA DE SAN BENITO * by _Angelmaximo_ on Panoramio

​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Otto mountain, near Bariloche, Río Negro province*










https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tele...37?ref=ts&id=476122882397737&sk=photos_stream


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Escaba in Juan B. Alberdi department Tucumán province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61644313.83861.117001518344003&type=1&theater


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*GREAT EGRETS NEAR LOMA VERDE*
*Leales* Department - *Tucumán* Province



The Great Egret (_Ardea alba_), also known as Great White Heron is a large, widely-distributed egret. Standing up to 1 m (3.3 ft) tall, this species can be distinguished from other white egrets by its yellow bill and black legs and feet. It breeds in colonies in trees close to large lakes with reed beds or other extensive wetlands (in the photo, a group near a wetland next to the National Route 9). 



*Verde y blanco * by _segundosombra_ on Panoramio

​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Turquoise water in Baritu's creek, Salta province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...177018.-2207520000.1373300329.&type=3&theater


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Civic Centre, Cordoba City*-Cordoba Province


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Yacutinga Lodge, In Comandante Andresito, Misiones province*










http://s1137.photobucket.com/user/mauricolt/media/yacutinga_zps04a2291a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Campo de Piedra Pómez, Antofagasta de la Sierra District, Catamarca Province.*










Photo taken by me.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Salta Province*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beaches in San José gulf, Chubut province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/luucasb/8749518570/in/set-72157624641979238


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Salta City-Salta Province*

Salta was founded on April 16 1582 and is one of the oldest cities in Argentina

Salta is probably the most Spanish-like city in Argentina and is nicknamed Salta la Linda ("Salta the Fair"), due to its nice old architecture and the natural scenery of the valleys westward.

The city features a large number of impressive buildings dating back to the 18th and 19th and early 20th centuries. 

Within walking distance of the 9th July Square are the impressive Saint Francis Church and the city's two main pedestrian streets: Alberdi and Florida. 

Salta emerged from the War of Independence politically in disarray and financially bankrupt, a condition that lingered throughout much of the 19th century. However, in the late 19th and early 20th centuries, the arrival of mainly Italian, Spanish and Arab immigrants revived trade and agriculture all over the area while further enhancing the city's multicultural flavor.




























​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ Beautiful photos of Chubut and Salta!

_(Chicos, si quieren y pueden pongan las fotos de paisajes en el foro Nuestros paisajes naturales de Latinscrapers, porque tiene poco movimiento. Saludos!)_
................

*Puna de Atacama (Atacama Plateau)* 
*Los Andes* Department - *Salta* Province​
The Atacama Plateau is an arid high plateau in the Andes of northern Chile and western Jujuy, Salta and Catamarca Provinces in Argentina. The plateau's elevation averages 4,500 metres (14,800 ft) above sea level, and it spans an area of 180,000 square kilometres (69,000 sq mi). There are several mountain ranges in the area. It is a desert with an extreme continental arid climate. _(In the photo, a rough area in the way to the town of Tolar Grande)_.



Luna argentina by Suzanne Holzer on Panoramio

​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Church and Museum of San Francisco, Salta City-Salta Province*


The Church and Museum of San Francisco was built in 1625. In 1941 it was declared a National Historic Landmark. 

The last renovation was leaded by Luis Giorgi who reopened the church in 1870.

One of the most outstanding parts of the San Francisco Church is its bell tower, which stands 54 meters from the ground, becoming one of the tallest in South America. At its highest point has a bell made of the bronze cannons and guns used in the Battle of Salta. 


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/solracovarb/3302002419/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Perito Moreno Glacier, Santa Cruz province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/doug88888/5909698625/sizes/l/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Coloured mountains in Andes Range, La Rioja province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8563802914/


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Republica de los niños (Children's Republic)-La Plata City *

*Republic of Children also known as the City of Children, is a theme park located in La Plata City. The theme park represents a city (proportionally sized for children) with all its institutions. Buildings mimic various architectural styles, such as Norman, Moorish or neo-gothic.

The Republic of Children was built by Eva Perón Foundation on 52 hectares (130 acres) of land. 

In 1950 Walt Disney visited the park and, surprised by the beauty, was inspired to build Disneyland.

In 1950, the park was officially opened by the then President Juan Domingo Perón. Eva Perón was unable to attend because she was already suffering from the cancer that would end her life several months later.

Once a year, on the anniversary of the founding of the Republic of Children, the City Council of La Plata holds a special session to consider statements made by the Youth Government of the Republic of Children. Those statements that are approved become effective laws throughout the La Plata region.
*


















​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Buenos Aires*








http://8020.photos.everywheremag.com.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/28845_7987_l.jpg​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*“Our Lady of the Consolation” Jesuit Chapel in Sumampa Viejo* 
*Quebrachos* Department - *Santiago del Estero* Province​
The humble Sanctuary of "Our Lady of the Consolation" is located in the small town of Sumampa Viejo _(Old Sumampa)_. The chapel has great importance since it is the only building in the entire Province related to the Viceregal Period; in fact it was declared both Provincial and National Historical Monument like a testimony of high historical, architectonic, religious and cultural value. It was built in 1659, and has a great Jesuit influence. 



Iglesia de Sumampa Viejo, Santiago del Estero,Argentina by rodoluca on Panoramio

​


----------



## alealehandro (Jul 22, 2010)

rosalia catan said:


> Original fotos from Flickr : Mauri Moroni
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mauri_moroni/5407579427/in/photostream/


donde es esta foto chicos? muy bueno el hilo, lastima que no ponen donde son esas bellezas


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

Las Grutas, Rio Negro.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lanín National Park, Neuquén Province*


Volcán Lanín - 3776 mts. por Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Excelentes fotos, impresionantes!


----------



## JoakoLC (Dec 31, 2011)

alealehandro said:


> donde es esta foto chicos? muy bueno el hilo, lastima que no ponen donde son esas bellezas


Tenés el mapa ahí, ciego.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Acabo de llegar de mi viaje de egresados a Bariloche, tenemos un país hermoso. No tenemos nada que envidiarle a nadie :cheers:


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*CORDOBA CITY
*


El Panal por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Campo de Piedra Pomez, Antofagasta de la Sierra District, Catamarca Province.*










Photo taken by me.


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*Mascasín Salt Flat* 
*Rosario Vera Peñaloza* Department - *La Rioja* Province​
The Mascasín Salt Flat is 3 km. (2 mi) wide in the East-West direction and about 30 km. (18 mi) long North-South. It is on the border between the Provinces of La Rioja and San Juan, in a semi-arid region, sorrounded by sand dunes and several hills. 



Salinas de Macasín em Chepes, La Rioja – Argentina by ♣_Valmice_ ♣ on Panoramio

​


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Tunuyan District, Mendoza Province.*










Photo taken by me.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mar del Plata waterfront, Buenos Aires province*










http://www.lpthe.jussieu.fr/~leticia/Mardel/vista-aerea.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Formosa*

Bañado La Estrella - paraiso de aves


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Olta Dam, la Rioja province*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.377369048965768.74030.184290308273644&type=3


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA , METROTRANVIA IN BELGRANO STREET










photo taken by me


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Salar de Antofalla, Catamarca Province.
*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Photo taken by me.


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Lago Fontana - Chubut*


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

* Cape Curioso* 
*Magallanes* Department - *Santa Cruz* Province

​
Cape Curioso_ (Cape Curious)_ is a coastal geographic feature located around 15 km (9 mi) north from the city of Puerto San Julián, in the north shore of San Julián Bay. It has cliffs with extensive consolidated sediment platforms; the uninhabited Cape Curioso lighthouse is located in this place. 


Cabo Curioso by José Ignacio Cuitiño on Panoramio​


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Laguna de Brealito*

En Salta - Dpto. Molinos - a 12 kilomentros de Seclantas - se encuentra este bello sitio - muy particular porque en mencionado en ufologia y otros sucesos miticos y paranbormales - Se accede por ruta 40


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA , LAS LEÑAS


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Lago la Plata - Chubut*

Otro precioso lago sureño, esta contiguo al lago Fontana - ambos son de vertiente atlantica, y desaguan por el rio Senguer


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Glaciar y Lago Dikcson*

Este lago hasta 1998 pertenecia totalmente al Parque nacional Torres del Paine de Chile - El glaciar del mismo del mismo nombre para esa epoca era binacional, porque por sus hielos pasaba y aun pasa el limite - Pero en 1998 el Glaciar retrocedio drasticamente a causa del cambio climatico, permitiendo con ello que las aguas del lago penetraran mas de siete kilometros en direcccion este sobre territorio argentino, desde luego pasando a ser binacional - Otra curiosidad que se dio al crecer el lago (aun sigue creciendo y se cree que lo hara mas aun) es que paso a drenar aguas en su punta oriental (la argentina), hacia el lago argentino, es decir hacia el atlantico y el punta oeste (la chilena) a traves del rio Paine vuelca aguas al pacifico. En conclusion se tiene Lago y Glaciar binacional y doble vertiente (pacifica y Atlantica)


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest in Aristobulo del Valle, Misiones province*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=92296580&order=date_desc&user=4941847


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Suquía River. Córdoba City*


La hora del Retorno. por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Mapa explicativo del fenomeno*










Marce-salta said:


> Este lago hasta 1998 pertenecia totalmente al Parque nacional Torres del Paine de Chile - El glaciar del mismo del mismo nombre para esa epoca era binacional, porque por sus hielos pasaba y aun pasa el limite - Pero en 1998 el Glaciar retrocedio drasticamente a causa del cambio climatico, permitiendo con ello que las aguas del lago penetraran mas de siete kilometros en direcccion este sobre territorio argentino, desde luego pasando a ser binacional - Otra curiosidad que se dio al crecer el lago (aun sigue creciendo y se cree que lo hara mas aun) es que paso a drenar aguas en su punta oriental (la argentina), hacia el lago argentino, es decir hacia el atlantico y el punta oeste (la chilena) a traves del rio Paine vuelca aguas al pacifico. En conclusion se tiene Lago y Glaciar binacional y doble vertiente (pacifica y Atlantica)


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Lago San Martin - Santa Cruz*

Belleza de un lago con paisaje mezclado con la estepa patagonica argentina


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Anochecer en Córdoba.*


Siluetas en el ocaso por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Estancia La Candelaria, Buenos Aires province*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ Marce Salta, beautiful pictures but you should write in english and put the photo source. Are the rules of the forum.

*Reefs in San Matías gulf, Río Negro province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/luucasb/8749501296/in/set-72157624641979238


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@valisaires - Marce-salta: When posting photos (and especially flickr) we should post their links - credits too. Now the photos will be gone, deleted. Please repost them by using the proper credits.


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

* Quebracho blanco, soybean and hills* 
*Santa Rosa* Department - *Catamarca* Province

​
The Santa Rosa Department, which is next to both Tucumán and Santiago del Estero Provinces, has been facing a decline of its tree and forest area in the last couple of decades. The deforestation is mainly explained because of the advance of the soybean fields (photo). 


Quebracho blanco y soja by segundosombra on Panoramio​


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Monte Fitz Roy*

Superlativo icono de nuestra patagoniahttp://activeadventures.com/images/sliders/our_destinations/Monte-Fitz-Roy-hikers.jpg


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

* Loro Hablador Provincial Natural Park* 
*General Güemes* Department - *Chaco* Province



Loro Hablador (“_chatty parrot_”) Natural Provincial Park is a 17,500 hectares protected area in the northwest of the province, located 30 km (18 mi) to the south of the town of Fuerte Esperanza. It is part of a regional strategy in the conservation of The “Impenetrable” forest and of the Dry Chaco ecosystem, habitat of the chatty parrot. The area has a subtropical climate with a dry season: most of the rain falls in summer. The terrain is plain and covered by grasslands and by forests (in the photo). The indigenous fauna is abundant: we can find mammals like the anteater, the puma and the jaguar. There are also reptiles like turtles and red lizards; more than 150 bird species, spiders and grasshoppers.


Impenetrable - Parque Prov. Loro Hablador by Igor Berkunsky on Panoramio​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Geisers in Andes range. La Rioja province*










http://lagunabravaguiatur.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/p1050578.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cataratas del Iguazu 1966*

Esta foto del año 1966 muestra las antiguas pasarelas de las Cataratas del Iguazu en 1966, exactamente es la correntada que vuelca las aguas en nuestro Salto San Martin - Si quieren apreciar mas en detalle, ver los tres ultimo minutos de la pelicula "la Burrerita de Ypacarai" de Isabel Sarli, esta disponible en Youtube - Hay otras peliculas de Isabel Sarli que muestran las cataratas en su esplendor y de lugares insospechados








www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200988675951743&set=gm.579549835429848&type=1&theater


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

Mendoza , Malargue Castillos de Pincheira


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Frozen fall near Colonia Suiza, Bariloche, Río Negro province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201989963497850&set=o.124667310941514&type=3&theater


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Barreal Pampa del Leoncito - San Juan*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...82751589.79222.335902586491202&type=1&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Petrified Forests National Park, Santa Cruz Province*


Planeta......... por Ari Saráchaga, en Flickr


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ Never thought the Petrified Forests National Park was so beautiful . It is literally in the middle of nowhere.

^^ _No sabía que el Parque Nacional Bosques Petrificados era tan hermoso . Está, literalmente, en el medio de la nada._
..............

* Ciénaga Volcano* 
*Pocho* Department - *Córdoba* Province



The Ciénaga is a 1,400 msnm (4,593 fasl) extinct volcano located in Pocho Valley, a few kilometers to the west of the town of Taninga, in an area called “Pocho Volcanoes”. Its conical shape rises in the middle of Caranday palm trees. Ciénaga Volcano was created by a viscous lava emission that generated high altitude lava domes. This little inhabited and unique area in western Córdoba Province constitutes one of the least promoted tourist circuits and is not very known by the visitors.


Cerro Cienaga by titosavary, on Flickr​


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Belleza esteparia*



Nando_ros said:


> *Petrified Forests National Park, Santa Cruz Province*
> 
> 
> Planeta......... por Ari Saráchaga, en Flickr


Esta hermosa foto refuta a todo aquellos (chilenos principalmente) que la patagonia esteparia es "aburrida" y "poco atractiva paisajisticamente hablando


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cuesta de Huaco - Catatmarca*









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-d2sTrwgANio/TZy24S4AqVI/AAAAAAAAAe4/CsihTVeSl-A/s1600/IMG_0271.JPG


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*San Juan*



Marce-salta said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-d2sTrwgANio/TZy24S4AqVI/AAAAAAAAAe4/CsihTVeSl-A/s1600/IMG_0271.JPG


Cuesta de Huaco es en San Juan


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro San Lorenzo*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...photo_id=6934061&order=date_desc&user=1225033


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

* Rural area in Colonia Nueva al Norte* 
*Colón* Department - *Entre Ríos* Province




Atardecer en Colonia Nueva al Norte by Marcos Sigot on Panoramio​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Teyu Cuare provincial park, and Club del río resort, Misiones province*



















https://www.facebook.com/clubderio/photos_stream


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Parque Nacional Los Alerces*

Cascada Escondida








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/2720432.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Panoramica Parque Nacional Perito Moreno*

http://www.viajarhoy.com.ar/opencms/export/sites/default/ViajarHoy/Imagenes/Patagonia/los-antiguos-perito-moreno.jpg[/IMG
[url]http://www.viajarhoy.com.ar/opencms/export/sites/default/ViajarHoy/Imagenes/Patagonia/los-antiguos-perito-moreno.jpg[/url]


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Foto*



Marce-salta said:


> http://www.viajarhoy.com.ar/opencms/export/sites/default/ViajarHoy/Imagenes/Patagonia/los-antiguos-perito-moreno.jpg[/IMG
> [url]http://www.viajarhoy.com.ar/opencms/export/sites/default/ViajarHoy/Imagenes/Patagonia/los-antiguos-perito-moreno.jpg[/url][/QUOTE][IMG]http://www.viajarhoy.com.ar/opencms/export/sites/default/ViajarHoy/Imagenes/Patagonia/los-antiguos-perito-moreno.jpg


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

edit.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Sunset in La Calera. Códoba province*


Duelo de luces por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr

​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Yungas Biosphere reserve, near San Francisco, Jujuy province*










https://www.facebook.com/pages/Las-...931654277?id=151808931654277&sk=photos_stream


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Paisaje de Famatina - La Rioja*









http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/FAMATINA.JPG


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Famatina - La Rioja*










Marce-salta said:


> http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/FAMATINA.JPG


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mar de las Pampas, Buenos Aires province*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/susana12/5375262433/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6054867596/


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

* Ñirihuau River* 
*Bariloche* Department / *Pilcaniyeu* Department - *Río Negro* Province



The Ñirihuau is a river in western Río Negro Province that originates in the summits of the nearby mountain ranges; it flows north before emptying into the Nahuel Huapi Lake, near the town of Dina Huapi. The river is visited in summer time by the people living in its surroundings. At the same time, it serves as a natural border between the Bariloche Department and the Pilcaniyeu Department. (In the photo, the Bariloche Department to the left and the Pilcaniyeu Department to the right).


El puente de Ñirihuau by nanoinca on Panoramio​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Playas Doradas, near Sierra Grande, Rio Negro province *










http://interpera2013.cfired.org.ar/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/MAR.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Laguna Azul - Monte Aymond - Santa Cruz*









http://iglesiasypaisajesdesudameric...1/la-laguna-azul-monte-aymond-santa-cruz.html


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA SAN MARTIN PARK


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Pampa de Carachi - Antofagasta de la Sierra*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/87985778.jpg


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

cute alpacas!  :cheers:


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cute Vicuñas - Catamarca*










little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> cute alpacas!  :cheers:


http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/6861722.jpg


----------



## Danny_Harris (Aug 31, 2013)

I love this view...


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Scenic route Route 2, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/MisionesTurismo/photos_stream?ref=ts


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Ñorquinco - Rio Negro*

El Edificio Kavanagh version piedra








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/5226416.jpg


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

* Talacasto Hills* 
*Jáchal* Department - *San Juan* Province



Talacasto Hills is a mountain range in central San Juan Province. It is part of an area full of other similar formations like La Invernada Hills, Las Minas Hills and Villicún Hills. The famous National Route 40 runs south-north immediately to the east of Talacasto Hills and crosses the small towns of Adán Quiroga, Tucunuco and Niquivil.


Sedimentos, San Jose de Jáchal - Argentina by ♣_Valmice_ ♣ on Panoramio​


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Ranger Patagonico*









http://tiempopatagonico.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Cóndor-Andino-2.jpg


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

^^

Andean Condor


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Litrán river, Neuquén araucanía, Neuquén province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=59426


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Lago Cisne - Parque Nacional Los Alerces*









http://lapatagoniaargentina.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Lago-Cisne-Parc-Los-Alerces.jpg


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*General Manuel Campos* 
*Guatraché* Department - *La Pampa* Province



General Manuel Jorge Campos is a town in eastern La Pampa Province with only 1,060 inhabitants; it was established on December 11, 1911. It is situated at an elevation of 475 feet (145 metres) above sea level in a temperate climate region. This little town is served by Provincial Route 1. 
(In the image, an aerial view to the southeast).


General Manuel Campos (vista aérea) by Gerardo aguirrezabala on Panoramio​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puente del Inca, Mendoza province*


Puente del Inca por Rotweiss.TV, en Flickr


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro Alcazar - San Juan*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/42563922.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Pinnacles Paso de Agua Negra - San Juan*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/47086385.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Victoria island, Neuquén province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8613678461/


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*La Yesera - Valles Calchaquies - Salta*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/74645370.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Azul river, Río Negro province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=59488


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Marce-salta said:


> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/74645370.jpg


El diseño de esa ruta es pésimo, inadmisible.

I see a bad design in that road, unacceptable.


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Escoriales en Pampa de Carachi - Catamarca*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/88843835.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Parque Nacional Perito Moreno*

La fuerza del viento








http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=84507835&order=date_desc&user=2739059


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Curious jungle viewer, Misiones province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9260515574/


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Paso Mariposa - Sierra Valdivieso - Tierra del Fuego*









http://www.*****************/pc/pc/display/14893136


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego*










Marce-salta said:


> http://www.*****************/pc/pc/display/14893136


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*va*










Marce-salta said:


>


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Circuit Sierra Valdivieso - Tierra del Fuego*









https://plus.google.com/photos/1016...5172443549391000738&oid=101674858280077785566


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Lago Fagnano - Tierra del Fuego*


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Fuente foto anterior*



Marce-salta said:


>


http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/11243417.jpg


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Bariloche - Río Negro









DSC03584 by fabian.penuela, on Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cisne lake, Los Alerces National park, Chubut province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8460775060/


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Monte San Lorenzo - Santa Cruz - Argentina*

La Cara de la Muerte








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/11356992.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Frías lake, Río negro Province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eloyrodri/7851187526/


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*Caminito* 
*La Boca* Neighbourhood - *Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*



Caminito (_"little path" in Spanish_) is a street museum and a traditional alley, located in the south of Buenos Aires. During the 1800s, a small stream ran along the same route where the Caminito is now. Later that century, when the stream dried up, tracks for a railway were installed at the site. In 1954 the rail line was closed and the area where Caminito is now became a landfill and a neighbourhood's eyesore.


Caminito- Bs. As. by Marah on Panoramio​


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Bajamar - Balneario El Condor - Rio Negro*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/67644807.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Bye winter, latest snowfalls in Bariloche, Río Negro province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...941514.-2207520000.1379776557.&type=3&theater


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Bañado la estrella - Formosa -Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/86803540.jpg


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*Stack near Cerro Cóndor* 
*Paso de Indios* Department - *Chubut* Province



Cerro Cóndor is a little town located in central Chubut Province, next to Provincial Route 12 and it is one of only three populated places within Paso de Indios Department. There are about 100 inhabitants. In the area nearby there are stacks and world-wide importance fossil formations and deposits. Several dinosaur species were found in the area.
(In the image, a typical formation next to the Chubut River).



Cerro Condor by Carlo Paolini on Panoramio​


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro Impodi - Villa Pehuenia - Neuquen - Argentina*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/49123643.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Iguazú falls panoramic view from lower circuit, Misiones province*










Taken by me, september 2013


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Paso de Agua Negra -San Juan*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/18097976.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Miramar city, in atlantic coast, Buenos Aires province*










http://miramar-buenosaires-arg.blogspot.com.ar/2011_07_01_archive.html


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Iguazu Falls - Panoramic from San Martin Island - Misiones*









http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/cataratas_03-1.jpg


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*foto*



Marce-salta said:


> http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/cataratas_03-1.jpg


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Miramar looks fantastic


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San Matías gulf, between Río Negro and Chubut provinces*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...500899.-2207520000.1380318709.&type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Landscape near El Chaltén, Santa Cruz province*










https://www.facebook.com/Lihue.Expediciones/photos_stream


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*San Mayol-Buenos Aires province*









​


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro Tronador - Rio Negro -*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/356764.jpg


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ All fantastic pictures!


seba_bolso said:


> *San Mayol-Buenos Aires province*​


Interesting church. I have never heard of San Mayol town. It is near Tres Arroyos.



rosalia catan said:


> *Landscape near El Chaltén, Santa Cruz province*


So beautiful place! Ice field, blue lake, mountains and autumn-color forest… Perfect!
..................


*CASA DE PIEDRA RESERVOIR (SUNSET)* 
*Puelén* Department - *La Pampa* Province
..........................

Casa de Piedra (_Stone house in spanish_) Reservoir is a 360 km2 (139 sq mi) artificial lake in both the southwest of La Pampa and the north of Río Negro, since the dam that creates it, is located on the Colorado River, a water course that serves as a natural limit between both provinces. The reservoir regulates the volume of the Colorado River and allows the irrigation in the area nearby and the generation of hydroelectric energy. 


atardecer by martin este on Panoramio


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Ruta 20 . Sierras de Cordoba*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/79538172.jpg


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Ader tower in Villa Ballester-Buenos Aires Province*


----------



## Salvatierra (Feb 23, 2011)

Villa Rincón Chico, Neuquen











The town was founded to support the construction of Piedra del Águila dam, it housed 10.000 workers and their families until the dam was finished, then the people abandoned it and the town was delivered to nature.​









Photo by gervacio59 from Panoramio​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*DE LAS VACAS HILL* 
*Vinchina* Department - *La Rioja* Province
..........................

De las Vacas Hill (_Hill of the Cows in spanish_) is a mountain in the Andes in northern La Rioja Province, near Brava Lagoon and inside Brava Lagoon Provincial Reserve. It is only seen while going along the National Route 76. 


"Cordillera de los Andes" Camino a "Laguna Brava", Vista "Sierra de las Vacas" "Paso Pircas Negras" "La Rioja" "Arg" by Omar Gobbi on Panoramio


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA SAN MARTIN PARK


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*ALGARROBO BLANCO IN THE FIELD* 
*Jiménez* Department - *Santiago del Estero* Province
..........................

The Algarrobo Blanco, which means “_white carob tree_” in Spanish, is a South American tree species that grows in central - northern Argentina, and is found in the Gran Chaco ecoregion and part of the Argentine Mesopotamia, as well as Bolivia and Paraguay. It is a medium-sized tree, measuring between 5 and 15 m (16 and 49 ft) in height and 1 m (3.3 ft) in diameter. The trunk is short and the treetop is globular, sometimes reaching 10 m. The tree can tolerate drought, salt and sand, however, it cannot stand even mild frost. Santiago del Estero Province is located almost completely in the flat lands of southern Gran Chaco, and the Algarrobo Blanco is a species nearly ubiquitous to the province.
_In the picture, a lonely Algarrobo Blanco in the northwest of the Province, next to Provincial Route 130._


Algarrobo by Viajeros on Panoramio


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro Penitentes - Mendoza*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...luissalgado gustavosalgado fotosensor proland


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Chaltén, Santa Cruz province*


Patagonia Fall por Dan Ballard Photography, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Staten island, Tierra del Fuego province*










http://full-outdoor.com.ar/2013/07/experiencia-surfear-en-la-isla-de-los-estados/


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Maimara Valles - Jujuy Province*









http://www.caravanadellamas.com.ar/archivos/PP05-Valle-de-Maimara.jpg


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

Santa rosa de Calamuchita , Cordoba








Photo taken by me


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*RURAL LANDSCAPE NEAR BOVRIL* 
*La Paz* Department - *Entre Ríos* Province
..........................

Bovril is a village and municipality in central-northern Entre Ríos Province that consists of the town of Bovril and the rural area nearby. It was established on March 26, 1913 and as of 2013 it has a population of 8,500.
_In the picture, the entrance to a field, west of Bovril_.


El campo de Benitez by Bruno Gallo on Panoramio


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Las Grutas, Río Negro province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/54237888.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road to Valle Grande Canyon, Jujuy province*



















http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/87150510.jpg


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*SALLE HILL* 
*Rinconada* Department - *Jujuy* Province
..........................

Salle Hill is a 5,541 msnm (18,179 fasl) mountain, located in the Puna Grassland ecoregion, some kilometers to the northeast of the Vilama Lagoon and close to the border with Bolivia. The nearest town is Tiomayo, 35 km (21 miles) to the east.


VEGA EN EL FONDO EL VOLCAN SALLE by lobo jujeño on Panoramio


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Tundra and peatlands in southern Tierra del Fuego province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=60206


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Estancia La Sofia - Ruta 69 - Santa Cruz*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/86812659.jpg


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*LÁCTEO RIVER* 
*Río Chico* Department - *Santa Cruz* Province
..........................

The Lácteo River (“Milky” River in Spanish) is a watercourse that gathers the defrosting waters of the eastern slope of Penitentes Hill and that after flowing some miles north-southwest through a valley, it joins the Volcán River. It is located in the northernmost area of Perito Moreno National Park.

_In the picture, the final section of the Lácteo River with the Volcán Lake in the background._


Rio Lácteo, Lago Volcán by Tommy Vin on Panoramio


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

rosalia catan said:


> *Tundra and peatlands in southern Tierra del Fuego province, Jujuy province*


Entonces, ¿eso es en la Provincia de Tierra del Fuego o en la Provincia de Jujuy?/So, that's in Tierra del Fuego Province or in Jujuy Province?


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ arreglado, gracias por avisar, ni me habría dado cuenta:lol:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Sunflower crops in Taninga hills, Córdoba province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...152868.-2207520000.1382206385.&type=3&theater


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Ushuaia, Argentina by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Marce-salta (Jun 27, 2012)

*Cerro Torre - Parque Nacional Los Glaciares - Santa Cruz*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/587030.jpg


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*ESCOIPE RAVINE* 
*Chicoana* Department - *Salta* Province
..........................

The Escoipe Ravine is a 50 km long (31 mi) agricultural valley that extends west of the city of Chicoana, and is a natural path that connects the Lerma Valley with the north section of the Calchaquí Valley. It is an area full of vegetation, like ferns, common walnuts and laurels, with many multicolor hills, and has a great attractive among tourists due to the differences in altitude, vegetation and climate that exist in this place.

_In the picture, the Provincial Route 33 while going along the Escoipe Ravine, next to the Escoipe River._


QUEBRADA DE ESCOIPE COLORIDA by maxidiaz07 on Panoramio


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Coast in Valdes península, Chubut province*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=44039222&order=date_desc&user=2421175


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*EL GATEADO CREEK* 
*San Carlos* Department - *Mendoza* Province
..........................

El Gateado Creek (also known as Del Rosario Creek) is a water course in central-west Mendoza Province, west of the town of Pareditas and near the Diamante Lagoon. It is appreciated for its clear waters where the rainbow trout is found.

In the photo, the section known as Gateado Canyon, where the creek flows between high natural walls.


Cajón del Gateado by Ezequiel Estarriola on Panoramio


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Future National ParK "La Fidelidad" between Chaco and Formosa provinces*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...377361.-2207520000.1383821010.&type=3&theater


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ 
I hope this project could take place as soon as posible. Looking at the picture, the area seems interesting and appropriate to be protected.

Espero que este proyecyo se concrete lo más pronto posible. Viendo la imagen, el lugar parece interesante y es conveniente que sea protegido. 
...............................................

*NINFAS POINT* 
*Rawson* Department - *Chubut* Province
..........................

Ninfas Point (in Spanish, “Nymphs Point”) is a promontory into the Atlantic Ocean that encloses one side of the Nuevo Gulf, with Valdés Peninsula opposite almost enclosing the circular gulf. The Point is about 60 km (37 mi) east of Puerto Madryn. It was discovered by a spanish expedition on February 7, 1770. A lighthouse is situated at the Point, which is made up of high, bare cliffs. Ninfas Point is the location of an important colony of elephant seals; killer whales are also seen in the waters and beaches nearby.

In the photo, the view of Ninfas Point from the south.


Punta Ninfa 2 by prairiejazz, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Los Antiguos landscape, Santa Cruz province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=60862


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*GUAYQUIRARÓ RIVER* 
*Esquina* Department - *Corrientes* Province
..........................

The Guayquiraró River is a 158 km (98 mi) long water course in northeastern Argentina, that serves as a natural border between Corrientes Province and Entre Ríos Province. It flows west along the interprovincial border, emptying into the Paraná River. 

In the photo, yrupés (endemic flowering plant in the Paraná River basin) over the Guayquiraró River.


Victoria cruziana - Yrupẽ, Irupé - Río Guayquiraró - Corrientes y Entre Ríos by JDCuello on Panoramio


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cuña Pirú valley, Misiones province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablojuri/4175950635/sizes/l/


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*LA RAQUEL ESTANCIA* 
*Castelli* Partido - *Buenos Aires* Province
..........................

La Raquel is an old estancia (ranch) located next to the Provincial Route Nº 2 near the little town of Guerrero immediately to the south of the Salado River. The pinkish-orange color castle (in the picture) is the most important building and dates from 1894. Nowadays, the property has 47 hectares and is used for tourism purposes.


Guerrero by Juan Viel on Panoramio


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Jacarandá trees on the streets of Buenos Aires, CABA*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8643188.105852.441658795874434&type=1&theater


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*ANGUALASTO* 
*Iglesia* Department - *San Juan* Province
..........................

Angualasto is a very small township in the north of San Juan Province. It is located at 1,711 msnm (5,613 fasl) next to the Blanco River and surrounded by mountains with little vegetation. The Provincial Route 430 connects Angualasto with other towns in the area. It has about 300 inhabitants and like other populated places in northern San Juan, it can be described as a small agricultural oasis, where grapevines and wheat are produced.

In the picture, an aerial view of the “oasis” of Angualasto. The Blanco River can be appreciated to the right.


Angualasto, vista aérea desde el sur, 27 de marzo de 2010 by Mario Rabey on Panoramio


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nahuel Huapi Lake* - *Río Negro Province*


JAZ_2792.jpg par jpazam, sur Flickr


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*GALLERY FOREST NEAR KILÓMETRO 100* 
*Laishi* Department - *Formosa* Province
..........................

Kilómetro 100 (Kilometer 100) is a small town in southeastern Formosa Province, located on the shore of the Bermejo River in front of Chaco Province. In its surroundings, several rivers and creeks flow into the Bermejo River displaying landscapes full of vegetation.

In the picture, a tributary of the Bermejo seen from the Provincial Route 9.


Paisaje formoseño.Arg. by pablosanz on Panoramio


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Landscape near El Calafate, Santa cruz province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/luucasb/8748432868/in/set-72157624641979238


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

*Perito Moreno Glacier-Santa Cruz Province

The Southern Patagonian Ice Field, is the largest ice field in the world (outside the Antarctica and the Arctic)











Rafael Nadal y Novak Djokovic playing a match in the Glacier*





​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

rosalia catan said:


> *Landscape near El Calafate, Santa cruz province*


:drool:



valisaires said:


> *Rafael Nadal y Novak Djokovic playing a match in the Glacier*​


An interesting promotional event for such beautiful place!
_Interesante forma de promocionar un lugar tan hermoso como ese!_
.............

*FIELDS AND VEGETATION IN JUAN BAUTISTA ALBERDI* 
*Juan Bautista Alberdi* Department - *Tucumán* Province
..........................

From the city of San Miguel de Tucumán towards the south, the central-west area of the province is covered by several fields that “invade” the foothills of the mountain ranges of western Tucumán Province. Juan Bautista Alberdi is a city in the provincial southwest, where fields produce sugar cane and tobacco. 

In the picture, fields west of Juan Bautista Alberdi “invading” the green foothills of the nearby mountain ranges.


Islas by PlusUltra on Panoramio


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*"El Hermoso" mountain, in Yungas rainforest biosphere reserve, Jujuy province*










http://www.proyungas.org.ar/imagenesfck/image/noticias/Calilegua--Cerro-Hermoso.jpg


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*SUBTROPICAL LANDSCAPE IN MISIONES PROVINCE INTERIOR* 
*Eldorado* Department - *Misiones* Province
..........................

Misiones’ subtropical climate has no dry season, which makes the province one of the most humid in Argentina. A central plateau is located in Misiones Province interior and this region displays hills, the Misiones Rainforest biome and fields. 

In the picture, an area with hills in Eldorado Department near the Piray Guazú Creek.


Dawning on the Farm by Isaías Armoa on Panoramio


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Iguazú Falls, Misiones Province.*



Photo taken by me.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Clavillo in Aconquija range, between Tucumán and Catamarca provinces*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10726759496/sizes/l/in/set-72157623588600730/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10727028583/in/set-72157623588600730


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Colón theater, Buenos Aires city*


TEATRO COLÓN por "Cle" (OFF), en Flickr


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*ANCASTI HILLS PROMONTORY* 
*Ancasti* Department - *Catamarca* Province
..........................

The Ancasti Hills Promontory is a mass of land that overlooks the lower-lying landscape of the Ancasti Hills summits, in southeastern Catamarca Province. It is located near the little village of “El Taco”.


El Peñón, El Taco, Ancasti, Catamarca by LAVERO09 on Panoramio


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Nant y Fall, Chubut province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=545555188850881&set=o.184290308273644&type=3&theater


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*ST. GEORGE’S CHAPEL* 
*Lácar* Department - *Neuquén* Province
..........................

St. George’s Chapel is an european style construction located next to the Provincial Route 63, a few miles to the south of the town of “Villa Lago Meliquina”. Its construction was ordered by a german prince named George von Waldburg Zeil, owner of a nearby large property. It is surrounded by mountains and pines plantations and the Meliquina River flows southwards just behind the chapel.


Entrada a Lago Hermoso by Piti Olague on Panoramio


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Santa Bárbara fall near San Francisco, Jujuy province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10039013665/sizes/l/in/set-72157636087988356/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Valley and road to Desert Lake, Santa Cruz province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=61487


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


La Cañada en su esplendor por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr


Balcón. Museo Caraffa por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Dulce River, Santiago del Estero Province*


Río Dulce - Santiago del Estero by naomikean, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Cadillal, Tucumán province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/daniel-fotones/10079567795/sizes/l/in/set-72157636171363014/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Lake District, Rio Negro Province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10882980466/sizes/l/


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*PALERMO HIPPODROME (RACECOURSE)* 
*Palermo* Neighbourhood - *Autonomus City of Buenos Aires*
..........................

It is one of the most prominent horse racing venues in Argentina and was established on May 7, 1876 as the first racecourse in Buenos Aires. The Argentinian Derby was held there for the first time in 1885 and still takes place every year. Its installations include a 2,400 meters (1.8 miles) sand track and a 2,200 meters (1.6 miles) grass track.


Hipódromo de Palermo - Buenos Aires by aizkiub, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*FITZ ROY AND WATERFALL, SANTA CRUZ PROVINCE*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=61453


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Iguazu Falls*


My own photo


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*"Pan de Azúcar" mountain, overview from Unquillo, Córdoba province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...962287.-2207520000.1387312316.&type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Frías Lake, Río Negro province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubengobetti/5748453173/in/set-72157632338323812


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Valley of the moon, San Juan province


Honguitos por pniselba, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beaches in Nuevo Gulf, Chubut province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubengobetti/10959045735/sizes/l/in/set-72157632338323812/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubengobetti/11008918046/sizes/h/in/set-72157632338323812/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Espejo lake, Neuquén province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubengobetti/8373022738/sizes/l/in/set-72157632338323812/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Iberá wetlands, Corrientes province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...640.1073741832.100002463342914&type=3&theater


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA , POTRERILLOS








photo taken by me


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Diamante, Entre Ríos

Sin título por Diego Epstein, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*"Impenetrable" and Bermejo river in Chaco region, between Chaco and Formosa provinces*



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...746957.-2207520000.1389763942.&type=3&theater

http://www.tiemposur.com.ar/nota/53525-san-julián-se-suma-al-reciclado-de-envases-pet


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Pampa de las Invernadas
*Coronel Pringles* Department - *San Luis* Province

Pampa de las Invernadas is the name given to an isolated irregular plateau located in San Luis Hills at an elevation of 1,600 msnm (5,249 fasl). The Provincial Route 9 goes through it and connects the nearby towns of La Carolina and San Francisco del Monte de Oro. 


Pampa de las Invernadas by gerebaldi on Panoramio


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Cerro Huancar. Jujuy province*


Espejo, al pie del Huancar por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr



Hormigas en la arena por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Dunas del Nihuil, Mendoza province.

Dunas del Nihuil por mary_belen, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Fall in Posada "La Bonita" near El Soberbio, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...439220.-2207520000.1389930755.&type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Landscapes near Los Antiguos, Santa Cruz province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...075261.-2207520000.1390006331.&type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Alto Catedral, near Bariloche, Rio Negro province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...746957.-2207520000.1390087745.&type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San José del Morro, San Luis province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...746957.-2207520000.1390146653.&type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Ancient volcanic crater, and Verde lagoon in the sub-Andean hills, between Tucumán and Salta provinces*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...746957.-2207520000.1390222221.&type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Costa del Este beach resort, Buenos Aires province*










http://images03.olx.com.ar/ui/20/80...rrazas-al-mar-costa-del-este-Buenos-Aires.jpg


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Baggilt Lake and forest
*Futaleufú* Department - *Chubut* Province

Baggilt Lake is a lake of glacial origin surrounded by the Andes snow-covered summits and by the virgin Andean-Patagonic Forest of its slopes (mainly Lenga trees). It receives its water primarily from direct precipitation, several streams of the area and from the glacier of the nearby Cónico Hill and is part the Pacific Ocean basin because it is drained by the Futaleufú River through the beautiful Baggilt Creek. As a place with such natural beauty, a special area was created in order to protect the woods and a population of South Andean deer. 


Lago Baggilt by pam9555 on Panoramio


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

rosalia catan said:


> *Costa del Este beach resort, Buenos Aires province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaja lindo lugar, yo veraneo en ese complejo desde hace años


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nahuel Huapi lake, Río Negro province*


Bariloche por www.obstinato.com.ar, en Flickr


Bariloche por www.obstinato.com.ar, en Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Payún Matrú volcano, Mendoza province


Conos de Payunia por Miradortigre, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*La Estrella Swamp, "Estero Patiño", Formosa province*



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...746957.-2207520000.1390559206.&type=3&theater


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA , TRAVEL TO CHILE








photo taken by me


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Confluence betwenn Grande River(clear water) and Bermejo river (turbid water), near Orán, Salta province*










http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/6906/pesca043rn2.jpg


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Pinturas River Canyon, Santa Cruz province


Salvaje y desertico por juannypg, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Purmamarca. Jujuy province
*

Los colorados por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr


Arquitectura Regional por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Cascada del agrio, Neuquen Province*


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

“La Mejicana” Cableway
*Chilecito* Department - *La Rioja* Province

“La Mejicana” (_“The Mexican” in Spanish_) is a gold mine located at 4,600 msnm (15,091 fasl). In late 19th century, one of the greatest works of engineering by the time in the world was constructed: the Cableway. It was finished in 1905, with a length of 35 km (21 mi). From 1926 the mine is abandoned and only visited for mining geological tourism purposes, while the cableway is valued in terms of industrial archaeology and has been declared National Historical Monument. 


Mina La Mejicana - Chilecito by miroab, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Santa Barbara mountains near San Francisco, Jujuy province*










Photo taken by me, february 2014


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*From 2 days ago...*

Tornado near Tandil, Buenos Aires Province



Martin Ferraro said:


>


----------



## Rakkata (Mar 31, 2009)

Canyon Atuel, San Rafael, Mendoza.


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Quebrada de la Troya, La Rioja Province.*



Photo taken by me.


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Laguna Brava, La Rioja Province.*



Photo taken by me.


----------



## Rakkata (Mar 31, 2009)

Merlo, San Luis.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Toncek lagoon (more than 1700 meters above sea level), Río Negro province*


Laguna Toncek a 1700 mts. de altura por FotosBar, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road to Tilcara, Jujuy province*










photo taken by me february 2014


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Balcozna Valley, Catamarca province*










http://balcozna.blogspot.com.ar/2010/09/sierras-de-los-pinos.html


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Carlos Paz. Córdoba province*


Atardecer en Carlos Paz por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

rosalia catan said:


> *Road to Tilcara, Jujuy province*
> 
> 
> photo taken by me february 2014


Qué ruta es esa? te agradezco la rta.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ Es el camino a pie a la garganta del diablo y la cascada


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Alfalfa field in Ingeniero Forres
*Robles* Department - *Santiago del Estero* Province

Alfalfa, also called lucerne, is a perennial flowering plant cultivated as an important forage crop in many countries around the world. It superficially resembles clover, with clusters of small purple flowers. Alfalfa is native to a warmer temperate climate and it has been cultivated as livestock fodder since at least the era of the ancient Greeks and Romans.
Alfalfa is the most cultivated forage legume in the world. Argentina is the second largest producer by area with 6.9 million hectares (17,000,000 acres), only behind the US that produces 9 million hectares (22,000,000 acres).


Alfalfa . Campo el Mistol . Productor ALFA AGRO s.a. by horacioguibert on Panoramio


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Laguna Brava, La Rioja Province.*



Photo taken by me.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA , POTRERILLOS


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Alta Gracia. Córdoba*


Panorámica Real por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Rakkata (Mar 31, 2009)

*San Luis Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Valle Hermoso, Mendoza province*


Valle hermoso por manticorebp, en Flickr


----------



## pabloprato (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ Beautiful!
Reminds me to "The Land Before Time" movie.


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Chacaycó Stream
*Pehuenches* Department - *Neuquén* Province

The Chacaycó Stream is a water course in northern Neuquén province. It originates in the Tromen Volcano and flows northeast to pass through the nearby Buta Ranquil city; it irrigates its farms before emptying into the Colorado River.
In the image, the view to the northeast with a background full of hills and formations located in the neighbouring Mendoza province.


ARROYO CHACAYCO-BUTA RANQUIL by Reyes Luis Alberto on Panoramio


----------



## toti_argento (Apr 21, 2010)

Merlo - provincia de san luis


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Colour mountains near Chilecito, La Rioja province*










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-6Xz8ue-MC...0CcIgd348/s1600/Sublime+paleta+de+colores.JPG


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Santa Bárbara falls, in San Francisco, Jujuy province*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10039013665/sizes/l/in/set-72157636087988356/


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba*


Vuelta al Mundo por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Cattle in Villa Berthet
*San Lorenzo* Department - *Chaco* Province

Villa Berthet is a city located in central-south Chaco Province, and is the head town of the San Lorenzo Department. Just like in other areas of the Province, the cattle is well adapted to high temperatures and lack of grass.


Pastiando la Hacienda by Fernando Pierdbauena on Panoramio


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mar del Plata city, Buenos Aires province*










www.mdp.com.ar


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Falkner lake, Neuquén province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=63914


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rosario city, Santa Fe province*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/diegostiefelstiefel/8556547966/sizes/l/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Huancar, Jujuy province*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlotancredi/10613160366/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Aerial view of Tacuapi Lodge in the rainforest, Misiones province*



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...388.1073741847.100001306898315&type=1&theater


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Claromecó
*Tres Arroyos* Partido - *Buenos Aires* Province

Claromecó is a seaside town with 2,081 inhabitants located 267 km (165 mi) to the west of the city of Mar del Plata. Its name comes from the mapuche language and means “clear waters among reed beds”. 
The icon of the town is its famous lighthouse; with its 54 meters (177 feet) of height, it is the second highest in South America and was inaugurated on October 22, 1922. From its top, tourists can get a great panoramic view of the nearby beaches and dunes.


(sin título) on www.tresarroyosturismo.com


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Quewar, snowy peak, Salta province*










http://www.ombian.com.ar/NOA_2008_RELATO/etapa_07.htm


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pissis volcano, Catamarca province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202443967278358&set=gm.685761134802808&type=1&theater


----------



## Salvatierra (Feb 23, 2011)

*Yavi's Main Street, Jujuy Province, Argentina*​

*The only marquis seat that was created on the territory of what would later become Argentina and southern Bolivia, of forced transit from the Rio de la Plata and the mines of Potosi. Its importance grew thanks to commercial traffic and travelers between the Rio de la Plata and Alto Peru since the establishment in the town of one of the main headwaters of the Marquis of the Valley of Tojo, the economic center was oriented towards the current department Tarija and the area of influence of the mining region of the Altiplano.*

*Population 207 hab.*











*Photo taken by* Fernando I. Malmoria *from* Panoramio.​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Colour and formations in Humahuaca ravine, Jujuy province*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/secondlight/496292242/sizes/l/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Autumn in Tierra del Fuego province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=64083


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Mendoza city-Mendoza Province*
*

Mendoza is the capital city of Mendoza Province (population 114,900. Metro area: 1 million).

The city is in the middle of one of Argentina's most important wine regions (the fifth region in wine production worldwide), accounting for nearly two-thirds of the country's entire wine production. 

Mendoza is also a frequent stopover for climbers on their way to climb Aconcagua (the highest mountain in the Western Hemisphere) and it is also commonly visited for other sports (hiking, horseback riding, rafting). 

In the winter, skiers go to the city for its easy access to the ski resorts surrounding the town.*

In 2008, National Geographic listed Mendoza as one of the top 10 historic destinations of the World 










Taken By Guajiro1









​


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ ¿Ese eso un paisaje natural, o debería ser diferente y fue modificado por acción humana?


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Road to Salta, Jujuy province*


Selva Nublada en Jujuy (Parque Nacional Calilegua, Argentina) por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

maxinorie said:


> ^^ ¿Ese eso un paisaje natural, o debería ser diferente y fue modificado por acción humana?


No te sé responder con certeza, pero a mí me parece bastante natural ese paisaje...
Rosalía, que creo es de Salta, supongo sabrá contestar mejor.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ Ese paisaje es natural, se llama pastizal de altura, está en las partes mas elevadas de la cuesta del Obispo, que luego, camino a la Quebrada del Escoipe se va transformando en un monte xerófilo, luego bosque serrano, hasta llegar a las Yungas en su parte más baja, hermoso recorrido el cual recomiendo el que une Cachi con la ciudad de Salta. Saludos


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Escoipe Ravine , Salta province*










Photo taken by me, february 2014


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

rosalia catan said:


> ^^ Ese paisaje es natural, se llama pastizal de altura, está en las partes mas elevadas de la cuesta del Obispo, que luego, camino a la Quebrada del Escoipe se va transformando en un monte xerófilo, luego bosque serrano, hasta llegar a las Yungas en su parte más baja, hermoso recorrido el cual recomiendo el que une Cachi con la ciudad de Salta. Saludos


Muchas gracias por la respuesta. La verdad me siento más aliviado al saber que es algo natural. Ya queda muy poco en todo el norte argentino en estado salvaje.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest near El Soberbio, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/donenrique.lodge


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Palace of the National Congress of Argentina:














From this video:


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Rural area in Tafí del Valle
*Tafí del Valle* Department - *Tucumán* Province

Tafí del Valle is a city in western Tucumán Province, located at 2,014 msnm (6,607 fasl) in the centre of the Tafí Valley. Its temperate climate due to the altitude has favoured livestock farming, with camelids, and also with cattle, sheep, horses, and goats. There are also grain crops such as wheat, and vegetables such as lettuce. Tourism is becoming an important activity as this area is included in the international package tours of northwestern Argentina.
In the picture, the outskirts of the city, to the north.


Tafí del Valle - Tucumán - Argentina by Fernandose on Panoramio


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Qué linda que es Argentina :drool:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*White lagoon, San Juan province*


Sin título por Tachameladoble (juaniv.tumblr.com), en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires:














Taken from this video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

El Ateneo Grand Splendid bookstore in Buenos Aires:














Taken from this video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Recoleta Cemetery:












Taken from this video:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Buenos Aires City from Ecological Reserve*










Photo taken by me March 2014


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Aeropuerto Internacional Ezeiza (EZE) Ministro Pistarini:













Taken from this video:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Puerto Pirámides, Chubut province*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2220711489/sizes/l/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tierra del Fuego National Park, Tierra del Fuego province*


The Beaver Effect. By Ian Layzell por IANLAYZELLUK, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

La Boca neighborhood, Buenos Aires:













Taken from this video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Another neighborhood of Buenos Aires: Parque Chas.














Taken from this video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Las Leñas, Mendoza province*


Source


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Chapadmalal:













Taken from this video:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Comodoro Rivadavia city, Chubut province*


Vista del Marquez por ISACROMEO, en Flickr


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

Patagonia, Perito Moreno Glacier


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kots-irina/view/624656?p=0


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

Patagonia, Laguna Nimez


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kots-irina/view/475746?p=0


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Hilton Hotel in Buenos Aires:













Taken from this video:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Villa La Angostura, Neuquén province*










https://www.facebook.com/IdentidadA...6821746026778/727131953995754/?type=1&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San José gulf, Chubut province*










http://cdni.adventure-life.com/2011/11/03/fullsize/h8e348vy.jpg


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


Puento de encuentros por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Government House of Tucumán Province*


Casa de Gobierno de la Provincia de Tucumán por Gustavo Estevez, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Cid Campeador, in the middle of the city of Buenos Aires:













Taken from this short video:


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

Malabrigo Stream
*General Obligado* Department - *Santa Fe* Province

The Malabrigo Stream is a water course in northeastern Santa Fe Province, tributary to the Paraná River. It flows 25 km (15 mi) to the west of the city of Reconquista and is the southern end of Jaaukanigás Wetland.
In the photo, the Malabrigo Stream and an area full of Caranday palm trees.


Palmares desde el arroyo Malabrigo by Eric t.s on Panoramio


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Bernardo convent, Salta city*


Convento de San Bernardo (Salta, Argentina) por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Parque Centenario, Buenos Aires:













Taken from this video:


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

VALLE DEL SOL - POTRERILLOS , MENDOZA


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Ancient Inca granaries, Inca Trail,La Poma, Salta province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/11952493.jpg


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^
Muy buena!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The YPF Tower in the city of Buenos Aires:













More in this video:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario city, Santa Fe province*


sundown in Rosario city por Betolandia, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


Estadio Mario Alberto Kempes por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

^^Awesome!


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Susques - Provincia de Jujuy*

Susques is a town located in the west of the province of Jujuy. By being at the 3,896 meters, is the highest town in Argentina which can be accessed by paved road.


Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de Belén (Susques, Jujuy, Argentina). por thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Córdoba street, Rosario city, Santa Fe province*


Edificios-peatonal-Cordoba por danroc, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Old tramway in Buenos Aires:













Taken from this video:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Moconá falls, Misiones province*


Saltos del Moconá, Misiones por ArgentinaTurismo, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Palca de Aparzo. Jujuy*


Palca de Aparzo por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road into "Quebrada de las Flechas" Salta province*










http://www.doreen.es/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/quebrada-de-las-flechas.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Trevelin, Chubut province*


Mágica... por Esther_mdq-, en Flickr


Valle Hermoso por Esther_mdq-, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Talampaya National Park, La Rioja province*


Talampaya por Phomusart by Carlo Visetti, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Rivadavia avenue, Buenos Aires:













More on this video:


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*Negro River*
San Fernando | Chaco

The Negro River (“Black” River in Spanish) is one of the main water courses in the Chaco Province. It flows southeast for about 410 km (254 mi), by the cities of Puerto Tirol, Resistencia, and Barranqueras, where it finally reaches the Barranqueras River. The Negro River has historical importance since it allowed several pioneers establish many towns in its shores; however it is not navigable nowadays. 


Río Negro by Edwin E. Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villa La Angostura, Neuquén province*


La Angostura por MΛD, en Flickr


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Nando_ros said:


> Así es, Julio Verne se inspiró en la Isla de Los Estados para su novela El Faro Del Fin Del Mundo !


Otra curiosidad de esta isla, es el único lugar del país donde hay fiordos; de hecho mucha gente no sabe que Argentina tiene.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ Sabía que es el único lugar de Argentina donde hay fiordos pero no pude encontrar ninguna foto de calidad donde se vean.


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nando_ros said:


> *Villa La Angostura, Neuquén province[/B*


*

El lugar mas hermoso que conocí en mi vida. Un paraiso.



Nando_ros said:



^^ Sabía que es el único lugar de Argentina donde hay fiordos pero no pude encontrar ninguna foto de calidad donde se vean.

Click to expand...

hace unas semanas queria poner fotos de la Isla de los Estados y tampoco encontre nada...*


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

isn't the beatiful place on Earth but has a nice history 

*Epecuén - Provincia de Buenos Aires*

Villa Epecuén was a tourist village that was located in the Buenos Aires Province, Argentina. Now abandoned, its ruins are found on the eastern shore of the Laguna Epecuén, about 7 kilometres (4.3 mi) north of the city of Carhué.
On 10 November 1985, a seiche caused by a rare weather pattern broke a nearby dam first, then the dike protecting the town. Rapidly made uninhabitable, the town saw the waters rise progressively, reaching up to 10 metres (33 ft) at its maximum. The village was never rebuilt.



Epecuén por amegphotography, en Flickr

*Bonus:*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Escaba de Arriba, Tucumán province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/105834483.jpg


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yungas, Tucumán Province










https://www.facebook.com/tucumantur...0.1407085550./795313823826733/?type=3&theater


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Humahuaca. Jujuy province*


Tarde Humahuaqueña por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pozuelos lagoon, Jujuy province*


Flamencos por Roberto Simonitti - Fotografia Naturaleza, en Flickr


Flamencos por Roberto Simonitti - Fotografia Naturaleza, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Llao Llao hotel, Bariloche, Río Negro province*


Llao Llao por murilocardoso, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nando_ros said:


> *Pozuelos lagoon, Jujuy province*
> 
> 
> Flamencos por Roberto Simonitti - Fotografia Naturaleza, en Flickr
> ...


This is very beautiful!!!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tinogasta, Catamarca province*


provincia de catamarca por Igor Alecsander, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Hornocal. Jujuy province*


Paleta de colores por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Lago Argentino, Santa Cruz Province*


Lago Argentino, Argentina by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

near *Puerto Madryn - Provincia de Chubut*

The town was founded on July 28, 1865, when 150 Welsh immigrants arriving aboard the clipper Mimosa named the natural port Porth Madryn in honour of Sir Love Jones-Parry, whose estate in Wales was named "Madryn". The settlement grew as a result of the building of the Central Chubut Railway by Welsh, Spanish, and Italian immigrants. This line, opened in 1888, linked the town to Trelew via the lower Chubut River valley.


IMG_4070 por NailahΔ, en Flickr

Bonus:

t u _ a g u a por contacto, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Bustamante bay, Chubut province*










http://www.tripin.travel/static/img/tematicos/bahia-bustamante/Panoramio-Matias-Soriano.jpg


----------



## Luckk (Aug 5, 2014)

Patagonia Argentina.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nuestra Señora de Luján basilica, Luján city, Buenos Aires province*


Basílica de Luján por maxtdf, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Rio Limay, Neuquen Province*


Rio Limay, Argentina by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Gödeken, Santa Fe province*


un poco de verde por aqui por serdelsol, en Flickr


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*"Formosa" Natural Reserve*
Bermejo | Formosa

Created in 1968, this 9,005 ha. natural reserve is located in southwestern Formosa Province, in the north shore of the Bermejo River. It protects several flora species that belong to the Dry Chaco eco-region, as well as peculiar animals like anteaters and the giant armadillo. 


Reserva Natural Formosa APN by Orlando8183 on Panoramio


----------



## Luckk (Aug 5, 2014)

Av. 9 de Julio, Buenos Aires City. 










And bonus...

Iguazu Falls, Misiones Province.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Córdoba city, Córdoba province*


LUCES DE LA CIUDAD por Rober1000x, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San Miguel de Tucumán by night, seen from "Del Sol Hotel", San Javier Hills, Tucumán province*










Photo taken by me, february 2014


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Salto Paca - Provincia de Misiones
*

Salto Paca por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hermosas fotos, una gran página!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*"Los Lisos Valley", Córdoba province*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5164051055/sizes/l/


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pollera de la Coya. Jujuy
*

Pollera de la Coya por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bañado la Estrella / Formosa*









Martín Ferrari


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mburucuyá National Park / Corrientes*









Luis Torres


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Quebrada del Condorito National Park / Córdoba*









Alejandro Gabriel Alonso


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ What part of "One photo a day" you didn't understand? 

:jk:

Beautiful, beautiful places and pictures.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Quilmes, in the metropolitan area of Buenos Aires:













Taken from this video:


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba city
*

Rodriguez del Busto by Gonzalo Max, on Flickr​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Ruins of the Quilmes, Tucuman Province*


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ This looks so cool! :drool:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Valle Grande, Mendoza province*


El Submarino de Valle Grande por MΛD, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beaches and snorkeling in Punta Perdices, near San Antonio Río Negro Province*



















http://r6000463.ferozo.com/wp-conte...Este-y-San-Antonio-3-Foto-Martín-Brunella.jpg

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/48652326.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paso de los Vientos, Río Negro province*


Paso de los vientos by Santiago Antonio Castro, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paraná river delta, Santa Fe province*


Paraná river by Cecilia Condal (Away - Fuera), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sierra de la Ventana / Buenos Aires*









Pablo Javier Damonte (R)


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ushuaia city, Tierra del Fuego province*


Leaving Ushuaia by wbirt1, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Iberá, wetlands, Corrientes province*



















Original photo from the book: "Argentina, an aerial journey" Willy Kenning


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Palmar stream, Entre Ríos province*


Villa Elisa - El Palmar by ● SandroG, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Dardo Rocha passage, La Plata city *


Pasaje Dardo Rocha by ● SandroG, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pumice Stone Field, Catamarca province*


Il mio collega fotografo scatta una foto su di una roccia di pietra pomice by recondoontheroad, on Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Susques, Jujuy province

Tolar Grande-49.jpg by Margerie DAVID, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Chaltén, Santa Cruz province*


Thousands miles away by ©Helminadia Ranford, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ One photo a day, understand the forum rules?I will begin to notify the moderator, sorry


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ Hablalo con un moderador, ellos saben bien lo que pasa en cada thread, hasta ahora la única que se ha quejado sos vos, estás en todo tu derecho. También, en todo caso, puedo crear otro thread sobre Argentina con menos reglas, más acorde al movimiento actual que hay en esta sección del foro.


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

icard: rosa*lío* catán...


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunset in Esteros del Iberá / Corrientes*









Carlo Tancredi


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

Nadie está pidiendo nada del otro mundo, bienvenido sea quien quiera postear pero tan difícil es respetar las reglas?, tenemos que ser siempre así los argentinos?, y perdón por expresarme en castellano, pero quiero ver si de esa manera entienden. Maxinorie, tu chiste bastante desubicado.


----------



## NotesFromABroad (Sep 8, 2014)

*My First and One Photo of the Day*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

rosalia catan said:


> *Flying over Las Lenguas, Tucumán province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rosalia catan said:


> *El Chaltén landscape in Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rosalia catan said:


> *Road Tilcara-Calilegua between clouds, rainforest and falls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rosalia catan said:


> *Beaches and snorkeling in Punta Perdices, near San Antonio Río Negro Province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ ONE PHOTO A DAY !!!! Sos la primera en incumplir las reglas o en todo caso te las acomodas como más te conviene.




rosalia catan said:


> Nadie está pidiendo nada del otro mundo, bienvenido sea quien quiera postear pero tan difícil es respetar las reglas?, tenemos que ser siempre así los argentinos?, y perdón por expresarme en castellano, pero quiero ver si de esa manera entienden. Maxinorie, tu chiste bastante desubicado.


No sos MODERADORA, no te pongas en ese lugar, deja tal tarea a quienes corresponde... esa también es una regla del foro.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

rosalia catan said:


> Nadie está pidiendo nada del otro mundo, bienvenido sea quien quiera postear pero tan difícil es respetar las reglas?


El thread está lleno de tus post donde incumplís el ONE PHOTO A DAY


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Photos of Argentina (Open to all)*

*Political map of the country*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Chaltén, Santa Cruz province*


El Chalten, Argentina - Marvelous Fitz Roy by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


El Chalten, Argentina - Marvelous Fitz Roy by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires city*


Atardecer del viernes - Friday evening by celta4, on Flickr


Sobre el atardecer - Over sunset by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Arrayanes National Park, Neuquén province*


Parque Nacional Arrayanes by MΛD, on Flickr


Bosque de Arrayanes by MΛD, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Francisco church, Salta city, Salta province*


Iglesia de San Francisco /San Francisco Church (Salta, Argentina) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iguazú Falls, Misiones province*


Cataratas del iguazu, Argentina by Santos_Ernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nahuel Huapi Lake, Río Negro province*


Brazo Tristeza / Bariloche by Facu551, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puente del Inca, Mendoza province*


Puente del Inca by CZ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Córdoba city, Córdoba province*


VERTIGO by Rober1000x, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ischigualasto Provincial Park, San Juan province*


Planeta Ischigualasto by Carlos_Díaz, on Flickr


Valle de La Luna / The moon valley . (San Juan - Argentina) by Gustavo Nudo (Guslight), on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*National Flag Memorial, Rosario city, Santa Fe province*


Rosario: l'heure bleue by Andrea Rock, on Flickr


Monumento Nacional a la Bandera by Andrea Rock, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Punta Tombo, Chubut province*


A Penguin Village by wbirt1, on Flickr


A Day at the Beach by wbirt1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cultural Centre, La Recoleta, Buenos Aires*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bencito_traveller/4762142517/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/bencito_traveller/4762778310/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botanical Garden close to Buenos Aires Zoo, Buenos Aires, Argentina*










Señor Tango, Tango Show Venue, Buenos Aires, Argentina










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bencito_traveller/4762778786/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rancho Santa Susana - Gaucho Show, Argentina* 
The Gaucho show was a day trip I did from Buenos Aires. I arranged this through WOW Argentina as well. Gauchos are Argentine cowboys roaming on the famous Pampas of Argentina. The landscape and wide open space remind me of Prairie Alberta.




















https://www.flickr.com/photos/bencito_traveller/4762779996/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elegant Downtown Building, Buenos Aires, Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bencito_traveller/4762145481/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Street Scene, San Telmo, Buenos Aires*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bencito_traveller/4762147671/in/photostream/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Road to Laguna Brava, La Rioja province*


Road to Laguna Brava by alwaystravel, on Flickr


Road to Laguna Brava by alwaystravel, on Flickr


Road to Laguna Brava by alwaystravel, on Flickr


----------



## elser (Nov 28, 2009)

amazing fhotos¡ Congrats¡


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Córdoba city, Córdoba province*


PARQUE SARMIENTO by Rober1000x, on Flickr


CORDOBA by Rober1000x, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hill of the Seven Colours, Purmamarca, Jujuy province*


Como el Arco Iris by Gaby Fil Φ, on Flickr


Jujuy - Purmamarca - Cerro de los siete colores by @jesusdehesa, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Zeta lagoon, Chubut province*


Laguna ZETA by Arturo_Jose, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valle de Cafayate 
Cultivo se alfalfa en el valle de Cafayate. Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14162269711/in/pool-argentina


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glaciar Perito Moreno - Santa Cruz (Argentina) *
Por: Carlos Mendoza










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14565210464/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Embalse Cabra Corral 2 - Salta (Argentina)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14380190690/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna Nimez - Santa Cruz*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14563503431/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna ZETA *
Esquel, Chubut, Patagonia, Argentina




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/galeria_artura/15208516731/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ciudad de Salta | vista desde el Cerro San Bernardo*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/comoanimales/15024823890/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Adrimer (May 5, 2008)

*Road to Laguna Brava, La Rioja province.*

Qué lugar! ha de ser impactante estar ahí ante tanto contraste de color.


----------



## haruki murakami (Jan 4, 2006)

Muy bonito pais, con maravillas naturales y sorprendente arquitectura.

Saludos desde México


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mar del Plata city, Buenos Aires province*


DSC_1963 by norberto pancetti, on Flickr


DSC_1962 by norberto pancetti, on Flickr


DSC_1966 by norberto pancetti, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer en Mercado Norte . Ciudad de Córdoba, Argentina.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalo_max/15166178866/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires - Argentina (Puerto Madero)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mundodanis/14966389477/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/karinavera/15133844686/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/diegoeidelman/15174214975/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paz*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jfcsvq/14228289507/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Casa Rosada, Buenos Aires*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlotancredi/15145178576/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente a Pincheira *
Puente a los castillos de pincheira










Castillos de Pincheira 
Monumento natural tallado por acciones erosivas, principalmente glaciares
Mendoza, Argentina










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14975216530/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edificio Kavanagh - Buenos Aires - Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rsardou/15160102892/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orcas Peninsula Valdes *
Orcas en Caleta Valdes, Peninsula Valdes , Patagonia,Chubut, Argentina










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gabriel-rojo/14562421409/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iguazu Falls from Argentina side*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4152626493/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*villa castelli *
vista del famatina










https://www.flickr.com/photos/arturoharald/9550563465/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro de los Siete Colores*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/oriana_oliva/14955289910/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las Leñas. Mendoza*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/soriamoriaa/15147360212/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paisaje de Cachi*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/15146967322/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14928142901/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paredón Dique Los Molinos · Córdoba, Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/victoriareyna/14954415150/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*Provincial Route 74 near Tandil*
Tandil | Buenos Aires

The Provincial Route 74 is a 294 km (182 mi) paved road in southeastern Buenos Aires Province which runs between the city of Pinamar and the city of Benito Juárez. While going through the district of Tandil, it crosses the several hills of that region. 


Tandil. Ruta 74 by fmores on Panoramio


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villa La Angostura, Neuquén province*


La Angostura by MΛD, on Flickr


Villa La Angostura by MΛD, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires city*


Puerto Madero Nocturna - Puerto Madero at night by celta4, on Flickr


Puerto Madero Nocturna - Puerto Madero at night by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mount Pissis (6,793 meters), Catamarca province*


Desolate. Puna Desert, Argentina by S_Peter, on Flickr


Cerro Pissis (6793m, Puna, Argentina) by S_Peter, on Flickr


----------



## elser (Nov 28, 2009)

Nando_ros said:


> *Mount Pissis (6,793 meters), Catamarca province*
> 
> 
> 
> Some people say that the Pissis Mount is the Highest American Mountain


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bandera representativa de las madres y abuelas de Plaza de Mayo, Bs. As.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14935999517/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascate dell'Iguazú *
Puerto Iguazú - Argentina










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14943478389/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cruce de Los Andes a caballo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/huentata/15105569406/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glaciar perito Moreno* 
Fotos tomadas en el Parque Nacional Los Glaciares en Argentina










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ladygeral/15069928682/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Gutierrez, Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ladygeral/14863347967/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Beaches in Necochea, Buenos Aires province*


Necochea - Argentina by Rubén Casares, on Flickr


Necochea - Argentina by Rubén Casares, on Flickr


Necochea - Argentina by Rubén Casares, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Salto Encantado/Enchanted Fall, Misiones province*


_DSC4343 by Papa Pic, on Flickr


_DSC4347 by Papa Pic, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Carlos de Bariloche, Río Negro province*


Amaner en Bariloche by pablocba, on Flickr


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*Forclaz Mill*
Colón | Entre Ríos

The Forclaz Mill is an old flour windmill located near the cities of Colón and San José, in eastern Entre Ríos Province. Its name comes from the swiss immigrant who built it since 1888: Juan Bautista Forclaz. With a 8 m (26 ft) base diameter, a height of 12 m (39 ft) and 6 m (19 ft) long blades, it was built in brick and stone. However, it has never worked due to the lack of high speed winds in the region where it is placed. Since 1985 it is a Historic National Monument.



Molino Forclaz (Colón Entre Rios) by cazador de instantes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luz Interior *
Iglesia de San Jose, Bs.As.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14896276279/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*catedral de lujan. buenos aires*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14936632387/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Apacible Sosiego*

somewhere in Argentine










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardogarriga/15120038871/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Plata nocturna *

Vista nocturna de la ciudad de La Plata con la Catedral y La Municipalidad como protagonistas. En esta toma, las luces cálidas de las viejas luminarias de la ciudad contrastan con los colores fríos de las luces de bajo consumo y los reflectores de Plaza Moreno, dándole a la ciudad un aspecto cuasi-futurista.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/marduk_paez/14914543908/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Congreso. BS*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/llazzaro/14914779407/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estancia La Estela*

Sobre la mítica Ruta 40 -cuna de historias y leyendas- a 300 m del Parador La Leona y a tan solo 170 km del Glaciar Perito Moreno, 
se encuentra la entrada a La Estela Patagonia Lodge.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/eduardosabio/14919028870/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Virgin rainforest in Esmeralda provintial park, Misiones province*










http://www.lodgelamision.com.ar/fotoslp2.html


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Leyes Stream, Santa Fe province *


Arroyo Leyes - Santa Fe by Pablo Bertoldi, on Flickr


Arroyo Leyes - Santa Fe by Pablo Bertoldi, on Flickr


Arroyo Leyes - Santa Fe by Pablo Bertoldi, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Valle Encantado/Enchanted Valley, Río Negro province*


Valle Encantado by Facu551, on Flickr


Valle Encantado by Aqualung1981, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cuesta de Lipán, Jujuy province*


Quebrada de Humahuaca by Luciana Christante, on Flickr


Driving through the Andes by ollygringo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alta Gracia, Córdoba, Argentina.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/eduardo_vt/14899844075/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cajón del Covunco, Neuquén province*


cajon del covunco Neuquen by Povedanofotos, on Flickr


Cajon del Covunco Neuquen ARG by Povedanofotos, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sierra de las Quijadas National Park, San Luis province*


Sierra de Las Quijadas by soy sissi +1000000 views Thanks!!!!, on Flickr


geoformas by soy sissi +1000000 views Thanks!!!!, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Cipreses, Chubut province*


El Ultimo reflejo... by Rodrigo Sebastian Garcia, on Flickr


Contrast... by Rodrigo Sebastian Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio San Jose*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/14886221408/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El norte argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14881183967/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Los Cardones*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/15044752596/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Volcan Lanin. *

Cordillera de los Andes - Neuquen - Argentina.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jarazophoto/14878392380/in/pool-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/canyphotos/15139651489/in/pool-bsas


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*La Patrouille Acrobatique de France over The Cilindro stadium in Avellaneda City, Buenos Aires province*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...photo_id=106558206&order=date_desc&user=91257


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascada (El Fuerte Jujuy)Santa Bárbara-*










panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ladygeral/15022890065/in/pool-bsas/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Caviahue ski resort, Neuquén province*










http://www.sitemarca.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/14.-Leo-Becari.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Calilegua National Park, Jujuy province*


PN Calilegua by ProYungas, on Flickr


PN Calilegua by ProYungas, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nuestra Señora del Rosario Bridge, Rosario city, Santa Fe province* 


Puente Nuestra Señora del Rosario by *Ge®rge*, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Spegazzini Glacier, Santa Cruz province*


Glaciar Spegazzini by Jesus Martin, on Flickr


Glaciar Spegazzini by pzjjy, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*


Puerto Madero Nocturna - Puerto Madero at night by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Waterfall near Nono, Córdoba province*


Nono - Córdoba - Argentina by isabelitagarcia77, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Galerías Pacífico, Buenos Aires*


Galerías Pacífico, Buenos Aires, Argentina by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral (Cathedral) - Córdoba, Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/zallio/4572507075/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Merlo, San Luis *

En el filo, allá donde para un lado se ve Córdoba y para el otro San Luis



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/zallio/4308708553/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Complejo Altos del Sol en Merlo*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/zallio/4307239445/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Cumbrecita - Stairs in the forest*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/zallio/3184527317/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nacimiento del Río de Los Sauces *

Los primeros 50 metros del nacimiento del Río de Los Sauces en la ciudad de Mina Clavero, Córdoba Argentina. El mismo río se forma por la unión del rio Panaholma Y el río Mina Clavero










https://www.flickr.com/photos/zallio/7861069542/in/photostream/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pilcomayo National Park, Formosa province*










http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/argent...o-fotografias-4879-MLA3896107676_022013-F.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia San Jose - Amboy, Cordoba*










*El Chalten - Camino hacia el Lago Viedma*










www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/15192532542/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Cumbrecita, Cordoba, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/10107692584/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monte Fitz Roy, El Chalten, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/8168343279/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las Leñas, Mendoza, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/7967658544/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puesto de Vacas, El Calafate, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/7819731006/in/photostream/


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*“El Sombrero” Formation*
Paso de Indios | Chubut

“El Sombrero” (“The Hat” in spanish) is a formation or hill located in the middle of the Patagonian Plateau, in central Chubut Province. The name comes from its particular shape, similar to a hat. The ranches in the area nearby are all related to cattle rising. In one of these, it was recently announced (May 2014) that giant fossils were found there. Given its size, which surpass any of the previously known giant animals ,experts believe the new dinosaur is the largest animal known that walked on Earth. This makes it comparable to the next largest titanosaur, the Argentinosaurus. 


El Sombrero, Chubut, Patagonia by Patagon explorer on Panoramio


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Payunia, Mendoza province*


Payunia by Koen van Nijnatten, on Flickr


Payunia by Koen van Nijnatten, on Flickr


Payunia by Koen van Nijnatten, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Estrella Wetland, Formosa province*


Bañado de la Estrella, Formosa, Argentina by rodoluca99, on Flickr


Bañado de La Estrella, Formosa, Argentina by rodoluca99, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Autumn in Quillén lake, Neuquén province*










https://leofridano.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/f30603wps.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paraná city, Entre Ríos province*


Posando para la Luna by Rouge Gaston Argentina, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Azul River Valley, Río Negro province*


Azul River Valley by HERNANTIPA, on Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*La Quebrada. Córdoba province*


Casa de Campo by Gonzalo Max, on Flickr
​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glaciar Perito Moreno, El Calafate, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/7785557944/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Chalten, Santa Cruz, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/7721525322/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atracados - El Calafate, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/7613051606/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Llévanos a casas - Take us home* 

"BIG ICE:
Esta experiencia da comienzo a las 9 AM desde el Puerto "Bajo de las sombras". Allí se toma la embarcación con la que se atraviesa el Brazo Rico para, diez minutos más tarde, alcanzar la margen oeste.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/7091498101/in/photostream/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pinamar beach resort, Buenos Aires province*



















http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/26655965.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-KZhPRYJrNEM/TfwLqf2cnUI/AAAAAAAAAJE/5EgbDiSDEgE/s1600/dfaf.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ Muy buenas, Boyshow kay:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Nando_ros said:


> ^^ Muy buenas, Boyshow kay:


Gracias :cheers1:


----------



## haruki murakami (Jan 4, 2006)

WOW Quiero ir ...................... Saludos desde México


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bariloche, Río Negro province*


campo de tulipanes by Silvina Menna, on Flickr


campo de tulipanes by Silvina Menna, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ballena Franca Austral - Pto. Madryn, Argentina*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6925880144/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Navegando - Lago Argentino, El Calafate, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6920231614/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sierras, San Luis, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/7057870269/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glaciar Perito Moreno, El Calafate, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6902278842/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arroyo - Creek. Merlo, San Luis, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6894449802/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glaciar Viedma, El Chalten, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6879302320/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Río de las Vueltas, El Chalten, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/7007065403/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glaciar Perito Moreno, El Calafate, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6998158217/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Merlo, San Luis, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6990853543/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paleta del Pintor, Maimará, Jujuy, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6827828218/in/photostream/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road to Seismiles, Tinogasta, Catamarca province*











https://www.facebook.com/catamarcae...1412096971./10152069173771381/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tabay, Corrientes province*


Yataí Poñí (Butia paraguayensis) by Edwin E. Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Anguil, La Pampa province*


Girasoles - La Pampa by Christian Bernardi., on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Santa Fe province*


World Cup Flags by FutureDays, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mt. Olivia & Mt. Cinco Hermanos, Tierra del Fuego province*


Monte Olivia y Cinco Hermanos by tinchgq, on Flickr


MONTE OLÍVIA, ARGENTINA by JoãoDiniz, on Flickr


MONTE CINCO HERMANOS, ARGENTINA by JoãoDiniz, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Córdoba city, Córdoba province*


IGLESIA DE LA COMPAÑIA DE JESUS by Rober1000x, on Flickr


IGLESIA DE SANTA TERESA by Rober1000x, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colores de Caminito, Bs.As., Argentina*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6187170955/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La línea A del subte de Buenos Aires*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6187031825/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monumento a la Bandera, Rosario, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6160385193/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer, Embalse Valle Grande, Mendoza*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6160669986/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza 25 de Mayo, Chivilcoy, Bs.As., Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6141554561/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Presa El Tigre - San Rafael, Mendoza*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6131820998/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fin del camino - End of the road (Las Leñas, Mendoza, Argentina)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6119975834/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cava Familia Bianchi, San Rafael, Mendoza*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6108863037/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mendoza*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6098803674/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer en Cañon del Atuel, Mendoza, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6094670825/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Potrerillos, Mendoza, Argentina*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6087160509/in/photostream/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villarino Lake, Neuquén province*


Lago Villarino by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Skyline of Buenos Aires from the air:












Taken from this video:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Inca farming terraces in road Iruya-Nazareno, Salta province*










http://www.iruyaonline.com/fotos-iruya-nazareno-marzo-2008.html


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*General Manuel Belgrano Bridge, Corrientes City, Corrientes Province*


Corrientes Argentina by Enfoques Corrientes, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Laguna Brava, La Rioja Province*


Laguna Brava by Mariano L, on Flickr


Laguna Brava by Mariano L, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mirada del Doctor, Río Negro Province*


Mirada del Doctor by Patagonia y otras yerbas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bs.As., Argentina*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapheus/6024069318/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ciudad de Salta | vista desde el Cerro San Bernardo*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/comoanimales/15024823890/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camino Al Hornacal*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/15208007505/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Torre & Laguna Torre, Santa Cruz Province*


Cerro Torre and Laguna Torre by ferraripamela, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Colonial architecture, in Salta city, Salta province*










https://www.facebook.com/saltamicro...2019737955603/314272302063679/?type=3&theater


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nando_ros said:


> *Cerro Torre & Laguna Torre, Santa Cruz Province*
> 
> 
> Cerro Torre and Laguna Torre by ferraripamela, on Flickr


 Just Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iguazú Falls, Misiones Province*


Cataratas de Iguazú by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Sky Full of Stars*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rojaslore/14933587638/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paisaje de Cachi*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/15146967322/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valle de Uco - Mendoza*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15034365765/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio San Jose*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/14886221408/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vista de Tafi *

Muy cerca de Tafi del Valle, yendo al norte, una hermosa vista de montañas y vegetación autóctona.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/14880097239/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio Los Sauces,sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/14846936370/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Los Cardones *

El parque nacional Los Cardones se encuentra en la provincia de Salta, Argentina. Fue creado en 1996 y posee 64 117 ha en un ambiente de sierras secas, con altitudes de entre los 2700 y los 5000 m.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/14999380886/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*RN 40 km 4393 *

La ruta 40 es para hacerla completa con la cámara siempre encima. Es un lugar que sorprende, siempre. Y que cambia además según la estación.
La foto está tomada en la provincia del Salta, en el Km que indica el titulo (más o menos) a la vera del Rio Calchaqui.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/14989168936/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entre las ramas - ecualizada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/14988059896/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Río Chico - Nono *

En el Valle de Traslasiera de la provincia de Córdoba hay un pueblo con varios balnearios. Este balneario llamado Los Remanso II está ubicado en el denominado Rio Chico. Está formado por hoyas de agua profunda y flanqueado por la sombra de los sauces.

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/14987783241/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Provincial Aconcagua 
Parque Provincial Aconcagua - Mendoza - Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14746197916/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tilcara | Jujuy | Argentina*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/comoanimales/14777839961/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pileta San Nicolas *

Un muy buen lugar para pasar unos días es el Hotel Colonial de San Nicolas. Además de una pileta de grandes dimensiones, se puede encontrar una climatizada que permite disfrutar del agua aunque haga bajas temperaturas.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/14728247556/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cordón del Plata - Mendoza*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14671493476/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*“Piedra Virgen”*
Huiliches | Neuquén

“Piedra Virgen” (“Virgin Stone” in spanish) is the name given to a weird rock formation to the northeast of the Huechulafquen Lake, in Mamuil Malal Hills. It is solidified lava from ancient volcanic acitivity in the region. This and other similar formations are visible from the Provincial Route 61, the road that borders the north shore of the lake. 


Piedra Virgen by Eduardo Nicolas “Pietraroja” on Panoramio


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Impressive! I didn't know about that place!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Espinazo del Diablo mountain, Jujuy Province*


Pliegues by Miradortigre, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Somuncurá Plateau, Río Negro Province*


Meseta de Somuncura Rio Negro by Povedanofotos, on Flickr


Cueva en Meseta de Somuncura Rio Negro by Povedanofotos, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tolar Grande, Salta Province*


Ojos de mar, Tolar Grande by Carlo Tancredi, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lácar Lake, Neuquén Province*


Lago Lácar by MΛD, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Luis *
Bingo San Luis










https://www.flickr.com/photos/arqpulti/2609136359/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SUBMARINO VALLE DE LA LUNA*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/arqpulti/2609961774/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suricatas de la Puna*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/donikian/13650732214/in/pool-turismoargentina/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Beagle Channel, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Beagle. by JucaFii, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Fields near Tezanos Pinto, Entre Ríos Province*


Lomadas entrerrianas by Marcelo W. Aves, on Flickr


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Camino a Laguna Brava, La Rioja.*





*Laguna Brava, La Rioja.*



*Volcan Corona del Inca, La Rioja.*



*Campo de piedra pomez riojano.*


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Parque Provincial Payunia.*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road to Pissis volcano, La Rioja province*










http://www.viajeros.freeservers.com/2009-01/edu_11304s-1024.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Saladillo Falls, Rosario, Santa Fe Province*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Caminito, Buenos Aires City*


Caminito, Buenos Aires. Argentina by Lady Geral, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Molinos Dam, Córdoba Province*


Dique Los Molinos by mdcarballo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Penitentes, Mendoza Province*


PENITENTES by CHIMPANDRES, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario City, Santa Fe Province*


"Rosario vista desde lejos" by Marcelo Savoini, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Trochita (Old Patagonian Express), Chubut Province*


Trochita en curva by mpla1975, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Santa Fe de la Vera Cruz City, Santa Fe Province*


by Daniel Fabri


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mata atlántica rainforest in Uruguay river, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/3004817967...0481796748691/393316657465204/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires's Cloudy sunday*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevintroise/15200435749/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tigre - Río Lujan - Paseo Victorica.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rabarbieri/5892781700/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museo de Arte - Tigre *
Museo de Arte. Tigre. Buenos Aires. Argentina.

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rabarbieri/5892216905/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tomás Jofré - Bs.As. - Argentina*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/only-one-shot/15338390192/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tomás Jofré - Bs.As. - Argentina*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/only-one-shot/15150925679/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bronce *
Esta toma se realizó en la calle Florida, mini centro de la ciudad de Buenos Aires, Argentina, con una Sony DSC-H55










*Edificio Kavanagh*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rabarbieri/6170310924/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palacio del Congreso de la Nación argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rabarbieri/6170310398/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Torre Monumental*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rabarbieri/6169775855/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer *
Un lindo atardecer tomado desde el techo.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15252681852/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Caminito 
*Paseó más pintoresco que he conocido*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/silvinamenna/15217647931/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Telmo fair*
*
Montserrat, Buenos Aires*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevintroise/15174163275/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Rosa, Santa Fe, sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiolu5/14919687157/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia_Tierra_del_Fuego-Marcha_Blanca*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mitacardi/14946242846/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*De Salta a Cachi*










https://www.facebook.com/PVTArgenti...5399257540538/323240237756438/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Torre, El Chalten*










https://www.facebook.com/PVTArgenti...5399257540538/308185535928575/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires
*










https://www.facebook.com/PVTArgenti...5399257540538/268958896517906/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Penitentes*










https://www.facebook.com/PVTArgenti...5399257540538/269832339763895/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barrio_La_Misión-Ushuaia-Tierra_del_Fuego*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mitacardi/14937876896/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monte-Olivia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mitacardi/14764179390/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monte Susana, en Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego, a unos 7 km de la ciudad*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mitacardi/14945897491/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Fe Province, Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/crexell/14862686095/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quilla Quina
*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/rvillegas_d60/14763860172/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral - Basilica de Salta (Night Photo)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiolu5/14760720145/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salta*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ladygeral/15520839822/in/pool-mostremosnuestraargentina


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PN Los Cardones, Salta, Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ladygeral/15335627848/in/pool-mostremosnuestraargentina/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Perito Moreno Glacier, Santa Cruz Province*


Argentina_090_Glacier_Perito_Moreno by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr


Argentina_086_Glacier_Perito_Moreno by Viaggiatore Fantasma, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Anfiteatro, Salta. Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ladygeral/15519121261/in/pool-mostremosnuestraargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landing - Aterrizando*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nestor_pugliese/15327780567/in/pool-mostremosnuestraargentina/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Recreo, Santa Fe Province*


Eternity of the life by Claudio.Ar, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Valle Grande, Mendoza Province*


Embalse del Atuel by manticorebp, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires City*


Perfiles urbanos - Urban profiles by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Huancar, Jujuy Province*


El Huancar by Carlo Tancredi, on Flickr


El Huancar by Carlo Tancredi, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bariloche, Río Negro Province*


Bariloche by www.wolejniczak.com, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Tajamar, Alta Gracia City, Córdoba Province*


Alta Gracia by RASARG, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Castor, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Cerro Castor by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ciudad de Buenos Aires.*

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15476376451/in/pool-mostremosnuestraargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15292594159/in/pool-mostremosnuestraargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biblioteca Nacional Mariano Moreno*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dionarastart/15255450600/in/pool-mostremosnuestraargentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sierras de Córdoba*










*Los Gigantes* 
Cerro El Mogote










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15125445259/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia *
Ushuaia Bay

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/saf-photos/9540215565/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Argentina_Salta *

Colline nella puna.
Hills in the puna.



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandrogrussu/12700117874/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

mirador 
*Tafí del Valle*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15114971528/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nueva Córdoba, Argentina.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalo_max/15112297459/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fitz Roy in Autumn *

The massif of Fitz Roy, Patagonia, in autumn with partly cloudy and blue sky taken during my hike back for Laguna de los Tres trail.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/baddoguy/15091815218/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Jachal river, San Juan province*










https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2950/15319786169_15f38fd9c9_b.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zona Central *

Ciudad de Córdoba, Argentina.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalo_max/15105199159/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bariloche, Rio Negro*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/elizacole/3511613462/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cushamen, Chubut*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/elizacole/3501951601/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Recta del Tin Tin (Salta)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/15254847966/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Tronador - Cascadas *

Cascadas en el Cerro Tronador - Patagonia










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15170048885/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los Arroyos, Mendoza*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15272441685/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paisaje de Purmarmarca*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/15245647716/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosário - Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mundodanis/15250134931/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Argentino, Santa Cruz*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/palumbos/15077638310/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tolar Grande, Salta*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlotancredi/14072485552/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beaches in Playas Doradas, Río Negro province*










https://www.facebook.com/1868414980...0.1413946901./780866255268103/?type=3&theater


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Laguna Blanca, Catamarca.*



*Salar de Antofalla, Catamarca.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Ojos del Salar, Catamarca.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pampa del Leoncito, San Juan Province*


Pampa del Leoncito at twilight by www.ricardolapiettra.com, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario City, Santa Fe Province*


Acto 20 de Junio by Mónica Fein, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Laguna Verde, Neuquén Province*


Laguna verde by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Catalinas in Buenos Aires, from the observation deck of the Comega building:












More in this video:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa la Angostura*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pupilaslejanas/15057038695/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia*

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14862947007/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cumbre cerro Ventana*

Los Hornillos, Córdoba










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14843958957/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camino a las lagunas de Yala*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14843907478/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cono de Arita, Salar de Arizaro, North Argentina*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlotancredi/10872951256/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero. BS*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15037076025/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"The Toilet" - Aconcágua - Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tlmelo/15037051365/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luján - A primera vista*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/loveracinty/15035881745/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carabelas Grande, San Fernando Argentina*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/juanharan/14847875448/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Pozo de las Ánimas* 

Un pozo muy particular camino a Las Leñas, Mendoza, Argentina










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14165527105/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El cerro de siete colores *

Cerro de 7 colores en el norte argentino.
The 7 colors mountain, located on the northern part of Argentina.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6183810524/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iguazu Waterfalls - Argentina & Brasile *

Iguazu Waterfalls - Argentina 2013-2014










https://www.flickr.com/photos/robinh00d/14844026750/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mendoza*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15012200332/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


Alabeo by Gonzalo Max, on Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road in La Carolina, San Luis province*










http://www.sanluistodo.com.ar/galeria2.php?galeria=9


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The density of the Microcentro in Buenos Aires:













More on this video:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa Allende sunset · Córdoba, Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/victoriareyna/15012166012/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*RN 40 km 4393*

Cachí, Salta










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/14989168936/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue *

San Martín de los Andes, Argentina.
Enero/January 2014.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/daani-t/14826391859/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entre las ramas - ecualizada*

Nono, Córdoba










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/14988059896/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las Heras, Mendoza*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tlmelo/14817034068/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Río Chico - Nono*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/criadoindomable/14987783241/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego - Argentina*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14808363958/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ciudad de Córdoba, Argentina.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalo_max/14807471210/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14660705319/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monumento del libertador José de San Martin*

Buenos Aires










https://www.flickr.com/photos/chelomehs/14907726136/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mt. Aconcagua, Mendoza Province*


El techo de las Américas by Tito Paez, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*The Castles, Cafayate, Salta Province*


Camino a Cafayate, Salta by EdgardMedina, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*9 de Julio Avenue, Buenos Aires City*


Obelisco de Buenos Aires by MΛD, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paraná River, Montecarlo, Misiones Province*


Se termina el dia... by Papa Pic, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lago Argentino (Argentine Lake), Santa Cruz Province*


argentina iceberg cueva by MB fp, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cathedral of San Carlos de Bariloche, Río Negro Province*


"Nuestra Señora del Nahuel Huapi" by Yon Pol, on Flickr


Catedral de San Carlos de Bariloche: "Nuestra Señora del Nahuel Huapi" by mamihlapinatapai.-, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cajón del Atreuco, Neuquén Province*


Cajon del Atreuco Neuquen ARG by Povedanofotos, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Clear water in Arrayanes river, Chubut province*










https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...stina+Galli+-+Parque+Nacional+Los+Alerces.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Cumbrecita, Córdoba Province*


Cascada del Abanico by Vacaciones Permanentes, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monte León National Park, Santa Cruz Province*


Parque Nacional Monte Leon by Fernando (fer_cba), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro, Buenos Aires*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/chelomehs/14744041300/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Días de Niebla*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/devanifotos/14744153748/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro, Buenos Aires*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/chelomehs/14744048510/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basílica del Santísimo Sacramento*

Puerto Nuevo, Buenos Aires










https://www.flickr.com/photos/chelomehs/14741213670/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palermo.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/joantimpanaro/14360434129/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*0235-NQN-Ruta Nacional 40-Laguna Auquinco*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bruno_san_andres/12198601573/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de San Isidro. Buenos Aires. Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/abeljorge/5055121378/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia*

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/saf-photos/9540297999/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa Traful, Neuquén, Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14908345951/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*There's no fate but what we make for ourselves*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gigamad/14712464590/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Argentina. Ushuaia. Terra do Fogo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jcmarques2012/8165220096/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panoramic View over Laguna de los Tres and the Mt. Fitz Roy (Argentina)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/departingyyz/7509298032/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Las Higuerillas near Balcozna, Catamarca province*










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Lqd9WeYub...marca+Selva+de+Yungas+Higerillas+Balcozna.jpg


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The domes of Buenos Aires:













More incredible views of the city on this video:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia *
The End of the World Train










https://www.flickr.com/photos/saf-photos/9527510890/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna de Yala *

Parque Provincial Potreros de Yala. Provincia de Jujuy, Argentina.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalo_max/14897962562/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montserrat, Buenos Aires*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alconphoto/14714957000/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Obelisco sunset B.S*

Av. Presidente Roque Saenz Pena, Obelisco ao fundo










https://www.flickr.com/photos/leonardofeldmann/4758134193/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires* 

Puerto Madero










https://www.flickr.com/photos/leonardofeldmann/4758047219/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## beli85 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Buenos-aires, caminito*

Argentina, Buenos-aires, caminito by leonlagben, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*esa luz que sólo encontrás en algunas latitudes*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fjtu/14705961778/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cataratas del Iguazú, Puerto Iguazú*

















[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14880479182/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lago Correntoso, Neuquén, Argentina*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14896885403/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Argentina - Glaciar Perito Moreno*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jcmarques2012/8167326239/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Floating in the ether" - Aconcágua - Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tlmelo/14869112394/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> *Cataratas del Iguazú, Puerto Iguazú*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Winter in Gobernador Gregores, Santa Cruz province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...163795.-2207520000.1414932501.&type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Córdoba City, Córdoba Province*


Cordoba de Noche by Fernando (fer_cba), on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lago Argentino (Argentine Lake), Santa Cruz Province*


Ice Express by Rotweiss.TV - to travel in asia, follow pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Susques, Jujuy Province*


Susques-Argentina by Pepix2007, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cañada de Gómez, Santa Fe Province*


Reflejos del amanecer by Silvia Mottes/Silvia Estela Mottes, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rainforest in Misiones Province*


Sierra de Misiones by PhillipC, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Forests near to Bariloche, Río Negro Province*


Nieve en el bosque by Bariloche. Quiero estar ahí!, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Uco Valley, Mendoza Province*


fresh day by Rotweiss.TV - to travel in asia, follow pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Roca Lake, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Lago Roca by jfkz, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Dunes in Antofagasta de la Sierra, Catamarca Province*


La cresta della duna di sabbia by recondoontheroad, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*National Route 40, Argentina's longest and most famous road, because it goes all the way from North to South through a lot of beautiful landscapes.*










Desierto mendocino visto desde la Ruta Nacional 40 (camino hacia Malargüe, Mendoza, Argentina). by thejourney1972 (South America addicted), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*azulverde*

Villa Los Aromos, Córdoba










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ceciprandini/14868011751/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fin del día*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/devanifotos/14849495906/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pasos Malos, Villa de Merlo, San Luís, Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rubenaltamirano/14685127538/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/saf-photos/9543083486/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puente del Inca (Inca's Bridge), Mendoza Province*


Puente del Inca by Rotweiss.TV - to travel in asia, follow pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Calafate, Santa Cruz Province*


fresh water by Rotweiss.TV - to travel in asia, follow pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Campo patagónico*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gigamad/14785564342/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ARGENTINA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/grotthuss/14610572130/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colores del Catedral*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mariano-mantel/8163612906/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los incas sabian elegir *

El Shincal, Londres, Depto de Belen, Catamarca.
Fue construido y habitado por los Incas entre 1457 y 1536.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ceciprandini/9396844550/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/charlyamato/14801249803/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BS*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/charlyamato/14779177804/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Río Minero*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gigamad/14777113624/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BS*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/charlyamato/14594668800/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aconquija (Las Estancias) Catamarca.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12268398436/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Argentina - Ushuaia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jcmarques2012/8172462851/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palca de Aparzo *

Localidad del Departamento Humahuaca, provincia de Jujuy, República Argentina.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalo_max/14773980495/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Domingo Hermanos Winery and Vineyards - Bodegas y viñedos Domingo Hermanos*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14769253764/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hacia el Cristo Redentor *

Aconquija o Las Estancias, es un emplazamiento urbano y rural perteneciente al departamento Andalgalá situado en el Valle del Suncho entre las Sierras de Narváez y Aconquija. Sobre la Ruta Provincial N°48, su ubicación es más que estratégica para la integración regional si consideramos que su espacio geográfico hace las veces de conexión entre las Regiones Oeste y Centro de la provincia de Catamarca y los departamentos del sur tucumano... (Leer más información, fotos y videos desde el blog NATURALEZA Y PAISAJES DE CATAMARCA:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12268309743/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estadio Mario Alberto Kempes *

Estadio y parque ubicados en la ciudad de Córdoba, Argentina.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalo_max/14581896397/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jcmarques2012/8165191837/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paleta de colores *

Serranía Hornocal. Provincia de Jujuy, Argentina.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalo_max/14761124054/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camino al filo *

Villa de Merlo (San Luis)










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14559502458/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aconquija (Las Estancias) Catamarca.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12268716716/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iruyaa!*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14352394439/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*duo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4523299613/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cascada del paso Bayo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14635624075/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*laguna capri*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4517403785/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario, Santa Fe*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/chelomehs/14489904180/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente sobre el Río Potrero*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12268707686/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basic Land - Mountain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gigamad/14743038045/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina. Madero Office Centre.
Architect: Mario Roberto Álvarez y Asoc. *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/boris_photography/14742023641/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires y el rio*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mariano-mantel/14535336548/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los Lagos, Neuquén*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gigamad/14749808343/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucas González, Entre Rios sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/latente/14554961447/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bosques, nieves eternas y nubes. *

Aconquija o Las Estancias, es un emplazamiento urbano y rural perteneciente al departamento Andalgalá situado en el Valle del Suncho entre las Sierras de Narváez y Aconquija. Sobre la Ruta Provincial N°48, su ubicación es más que estratégica para la integración regional si consideramos que su espacio geográfico hace las veces de conexión entre las Regiones Oeste y Centro de la provincia de Catamarca y los departamentos del sur tucumano... (Leer más información, fotos y videos desde el blog NATURALEZA Y PAISAJES DE CATAMARCA:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12268556094/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tandil*

Tandil, Argentina by Ale06.6, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tandil, Argentina by Ale06.6, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tandil, Argentina by Ale06.6, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Jacaranda on Av 9 Julio, Buenos Aires*

Jacaranda on Av 9 Julio, Buenos Aires by mausboam, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

DSC_2157 by MrJonatasSilva, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

DSC_2125 by MrJonatasSilva, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Luján Inundado. by jagar41_Juan Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mount Olivia, Tierra del Fuego Province*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/diegoescobar79/6295174165/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Teatro Colon, Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Photographing down a moulin (hole in the glacier) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*VicuÃƒÂ±as graze in the Atacama, Volcanoes Licancabur and Juriques. Chile-Argentina-Bolivia*

179027656.jpg by Highland Adventures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cordón del Plata - Mendoza*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14671493476/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arroyo Catarata*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gigamad/14543284248/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter spotted *

Cerro López - Llao Llao - Bariloche - Río Negro - Patagonia - Argentina










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lau-silver-nicte/14543126547/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verdes de Aconquija*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12268264003/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*+ Guaminí *

Palacio Municipal, fuente y farolas de F. Salamone. 1937



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/fjtu/14706424046/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Río Mendoza - Argentina *

El Río Mendoza es un río ubicado en el norte de la provincia de Mendoza, Argentina.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14671422916/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascada Ñivinco *

Camino de los Siete Lagos
Patagonia Argentina










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gigamad/14716882215/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Lindero, Aconquija, Catamarca.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12268028493/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero *

Night view del Puente de la Mujer, Santiago Calatrava y Fragata Sarmiento










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jorgechaine/7391547740/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Via Lactea . Mendoza*

Vista de la Via Lactea en Valle Hermoso, Crux y zona de Carinae










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jorgechaine/6840209834/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El altar mayor de la Argentina 
27-6-2014*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alconphoto/14575748355/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Andes in Winter *

The Andes - Mendoza - Argentina










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14527085010/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las torres por todos lados . Buenos Aires
27-6-2014*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alconphoto/14389078340/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canal Beagle - Ushuaia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jcmarques2012/8172542284/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"The man who never takes a shower" - Aconcágua - Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tlmelo/14689483006/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/diego...7924/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calchaquí Valleys - Valle Calchaqui*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14722642053/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Los Alerces national park, Chubut province*










http://lesrippys.blogspot.com.ar/2011/05/argentine-remontee-au-centre-parque-los.html


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

PinPeat said:


> *VicuÃ±as graze in the Atacama, Volcanoes Licancabur and Juriques. Chile-Argentina-Bolivia*
> 
> 179027656.jpg by Highland Adventures, on Flickr


The Juriques and Licancabur volcanoes are only on the border between Bolivia and Chile.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Tigre BS*

Dia de sol...










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mariano-mantel/14699218981/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Once upon a time, there was a little castle*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/diegoeidelman/14521459397/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tilcara - Jujuy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nadiafillol/12962510665/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tandil - Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavoretamozo/14298533152/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nevado del Aconquija. Catamarca.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12268640086/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Argentina Purmamarca *
7 colores










https://www.flickr.com/photos/silvia_gd/8544749193/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer sobre el Río*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14687021312/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*park*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14658676793/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bosques montanos y Nevado de Aconquija.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12268499144/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aconquija (Las Estancias) Catamarca.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12268050955/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Light and Ice *

The morning light illuminated the autumn forest with the great glacial ice of Perito Moreno Glacier in the foreground.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/baddoguy/14486632800/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Facultad *

Facultad de derecho, Buenos Aires










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mariano-mantel/14485364079/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parlamento Argentino*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jcmarques2012/8212298870/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cielos nocturnos*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/devanifotos/14692793583/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia-Tierra del Fuego-Panorámica desde ruta 3-001*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mitacardi/14691344623/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Tropical rainforest in Baritú national park, Salta province*










Original Photo from Book "Argentine Northwest from the Sky" Willy Kenning


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


Zona Central by Gonzalo Max, on Flickr​


----------



## argnic (Apr 6, 2006)

*“Los Ocho Hermanos” Range*
Yavi | Jujuy

“Los Ocho Hermanos” Range (_“The Eight Brothers”_ in Spanish) is a weird linear group of eight similar hills or crests near the town of Yavi. They follow a southwest-northeast direction and are easily seen while travelling from the city of La Quiaca along the Provincial Route 5. It is an interesting archaeological area with petroglyphs from the first century. 


Driving to Yavi by Wanaku, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Corral de Piedras, Jujuy province*










https://www.facebook.com/1706128331...0.1415927506./170783079791547/?type=3&theater


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Tiraxi. Jujuy province*


Paraje de Tiraxi by Gonzalo Max, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Paleta del Pintor, Maimará, Jujuy Province*


Maimará, La Paleta del Pintor by Carlo Tancredi, on Flickr


Maimará, La Paleta del Pintor by Carlo Tancredi, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sierra de la Ventana, Buenos Aires Province*


Sierra de la Ventana by soy sissi +1000000 views Thanks!!!!, on Flickr


retamas en flor by soy sissi +1000000 views Thanks!!!!, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario City, Santa Fe Province*


Nochecita rosarina by juannypg, on Flickr


Cuando finaliza el día, nos regala la hora magica de los atardeceres. by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nando_ros said:


> *Colón Theatre, Buenos Aires City*
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires opera house (Teatro Colón/Colón Theatre), Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr
> ...



Stunning!!!! :bow:


----------



## RuudMaurer (Apr 30, 2013)

Humahuaca, Jujuy Province


Cerro 14 colors by faltimiras, on Flickr


Falla by faltimiras, on Flickr


Cerro 14 colors by faltimiras, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Los Molinos · Córdoba, Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/victoriareyna/14503515281/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura *

Vista desde el Cerro Bayo, a casi 1700m de altura. Se puede ver el brazo norte del lago Nahuel Huapi, la Villa, la Península de Quetrihué, y las cumbres nevadas del cerro Catedral.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gigamad/14494190185/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aconquija (Las Estancias) Catamarca.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12268485386/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Torre *

Cerro Torre- Near Monte Fitz Roy, Patagonia, Argentina - December 2013










https://www.flickr.com/photos/elevation9/14497792421/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Huechulaufquen, PN Lanín, Neuquén, Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14314289340/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cielo estrellado en Aconquija. Catamarca.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12268065223/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desastre en El Rodeo. Catamarca.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12372902175/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerros Colorados *

Cerros Colorados ubicado Árbol en el Bosque Petrificado Sarmiento, Chubut, Argentina.








[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxtdf/14489706672/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*capa sobre capa* 

puna catamarqueña










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fjtu/14470921556/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Manzano, Neuquén*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gigamad/14481195631/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Argentina - Ushuaia - Canal Beagle*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jcmarques2012/8172547694/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente del Inca, Mendoza*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/we_ar...9554/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos_Aires*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/boris_photography/14468177754/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden... *

RN40 camino a Bariloche










https://www.flickr.com/photos/migatonegro/13401880305/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Patria Eterna *

Monumento a la Bandera Nacional. Rosario, Argentina.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalo_max/14486621093/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desde Cerro Campanario - From Campanario Hill (San Carlos de Bariloche, Argentina)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosbar/9453448143/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Danm Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pablo-man/7410528314/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La soledad de la patagonia *

Estepa patagónica rumbo hacia el Chaltén/Santa Cruz










*Un día en la laguna capri 
El Chaltén/Santa Cruz*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14293694118/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tunel natural . BS*
7-5-2014



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/alconphoto/14383875842/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camino a Laguna Brava *
La Rioja










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14268915149/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dique El Jumeal*










*Bahía Manzano, Villa La Angostura
Patagonia Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gigamad/14443031494/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Cumbrecita *

La Cumbrecita, Córdoba










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbonazza/14254582768/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calle de mayo . Buenos Aires*
7-5-2014










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alconphoto/14198683369/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral. *
Catedral de Buenos Aires.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/trentblomfield/14430687285/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Noche de Luna Llena, en la Costa Patagonica *

Imagen obtenida el viernes 13 de Junio a las 22:15 pm. Desde el mirador al Sur de Rada Tilly, a la derecha Punta de Marques.










*Laguna Toncek a 1700 mts. de altura - Toncek Lake rising more than 1700 meters above sea level (Patagonia Argentina)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosbar/13015322013/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Oasis in Paso de Los Patos, San Juan province*










http://viajeros.freeservers.com/2010-02/k2_plpn2_1a.htm


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catamarca. El Rodeo.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12917968435/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brasil and Argentina *

One Side Brasil. One Side Argentina. You shall not pass.



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/trentblomfield/14238107157/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ciudad d los niños*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14228871878/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ciudad de Catamarca.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauzuk/12917512735/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*somewowhere Argentina *










*Corral Chico, Rio Negro*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fjtu/14407770333/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Route • Córdoba, Argentina*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/victoriareyna/14397447873/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The edge of the World *

The end of the "Circuito Superior" trail ends with this view. A leading line of waterfalls with a good drop over the side.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/trentblomfield/14206919399/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*










Barcos, grúas y edificios - Boats, cranes and buildings by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*










Fines del invierno - End of winter by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Nicolas, Buenos Aires*










La entrada - The entrance by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Nicolas, Buenos Aires*










Desde la cúpula - From the dome by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palermo, Buenos Aires*










Eta Carinae by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Nicolas, Buenos Aires*










Lección nocturna - Night lesson by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Nicolas, Buenos Aires*










Extraños en la terraza - Strangers on the terrace by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Rosa, La Pampa*










Estrellas en la laguna - Stars in the lagoon by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Nicolas, Buenos Aires*










Diagonal Norte by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Nicolas, Buenos Aires*










Star city by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Nicolas, Buenos Aires*










ICBC by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Iruya, Salta province*










Photo taken by me february 2014


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Boca, Buenos Aires*










Tarde y río - Evening and river by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*










Torres tardías - Late torres by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Nicolas, Buenos Aires*










Sobre el atardecer - Over sunset by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer del plata - Sunset del plata. BS*










Atardecer del plata - Sunset del plata by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barrio Norte, Buenos Aires*










Esperando la noche - Waiting for the night by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Punta Indio, Buenos Aires*










Tala - Desert hackberry by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La luna en Retiro - The moon in Retiro. BS*










La luna en Retiro - The moon in Retiro by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Nuevo, Buenos Aires*










Barcos aparcados - Boats parked by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monserrat, Buenos Aires*










Asoma la noche - Looming night by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El rayo llama dos veces - The lighting always rings twice. BS*










El rayo llama dos veces - The lighting always rings twice by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oscurece en San Telmo - Darkens in San Telmo*










Oscurece en San Telmo - Darkens in San Telmo by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Contacto - Contact *

Curso intensivo de edición de color y HDR el sábado 16 de Agosto.
En Ciudad de Buenos Aires (Tribunales)



















Arboles y estrellas - Trees and stars by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monserrat, Buenos Aires*










Pizza para cenar - Dining Pizza by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocha a la tarde - Rocha at the afternoon*










Rocha a la tarde - Rocha at the afternoon by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Boca, Buenos Aires*










Sur II - South II by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luna en Alcorta - Moon in Alcorta*










Luna en Alcorta - Moon in Alcorta by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luces, ciudad y atardecer - Lights, city and sunset*










Luces, ciudad y atardecer - Lights, city and sunset by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Nicolas, Buenos Aires*










Ciudad y sur - City and south by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer de Mayo - Sunset in May*










Atardecer de Mayo - Sunset in May by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Recoleta, Buenos Aires*










En espera y oración - Waiting and praying by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Buenos Aires*










Hombre mirando al sudeste - Man facing Southeast by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bencich al ocaso - Bencich at sunset*










Bencich al ocaso - Bencich at sunset by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Obelisco nocturno - Night obelisk*










Obelisco nocturno - Night obelisk by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tabaris...Buenos Aires*










Tabaris by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral matutina - Cathedral morning*










Catedral matutina - Cathedral morning by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*










Aviones y canoas - Aircraft and canoes by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A la tarde en el puente - In the afternoon at the bridge. Recoleta, Buenos Aires*










A la tarde en el puente - In the afternoon at the bridge by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City a la noche - Downtown at night. Buenos Aires*










City a la noche - Downtown at night by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vistas del Delta del Paraná. Tigre, Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina.*











Vistas del Delta del Paraná. Tigre, Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina. by Barbieri2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MENDOZA*










MENDOZA by ryyta ( ocupada), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pozo de las Animas - Mendoza - Argentina*










Pozo de las Animas - Mendoza - Argentina by ryyta ( ocupada), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mar Del Plata, Buenos Aires*










Se va by Daniel Lgnes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biblioteca Nacional Mariano Moreno, Buenos Aires*










Argentina - 67 by • CHRISTIAN •, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desierto del Diablo, Salta*











Desierto del Diablo, Salta by Carlo Tancredi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cloudy day at Fitz Roy peak, El Chalten, Argentina*










Cloudy day at Fitz Roy peak, El Chalten, Argentina by Tom Hazen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Falls*











Como a alma by Mazé Parchen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nahuel Huapi*











Nahuel Huapi by Cecilia A, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planetario Galileo Galilei, Buenos Aires*










Argentina - 62 by • CHRISTIAN •, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Subiendo a la garganta del diablo*











Subiendo a la garganta del diablo by ha.ri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Embalse *

Córdoba










Embalse by peladomal , on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mammana *

Córdoba











Mammana by peladomal , on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sierras de Córdoba Argentina*










Sierras de Córdoba Argentina by Gallo Real, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palermo*










Sabático by peladomal , on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrano*










OTÑ by peladomal , on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Traful Villa - Neuquen - Argentina*










Traful Villa - Neuquen - Argentina by dlbarrier, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meliquina Lake - Neuquen - Argentina*




























Meliquina Lake - Neuquen - Argentina by dlbarrier, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meliquina Lake - Neuquen - Argentina
*



















Meliquina Lake - Neuquen - Argentina by dlbarrier, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Cumbrecita*










Olla by peladomal , on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina 
Plaza San Martin*










Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina 
Iglesia Catedral de Victoria*










Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Panoramic jungle route N° 2, Misiones province*










http://static.wixstatic.com/media/0....jpg_srz_584_390_75_22_0.50_1.20_0.00_jpg_srz


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina *

Interior de la Iglesia de la Abadía del Niño Dios










Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina *

Municipalidad










Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina *

VIsta de las islas desde el centro mismo de la ciudad










Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina *

La ciudad vista desde el puerto










Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

Esa Municipalidad ahora esta restaurada, por suerte.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina* 

VIsta de las islas desde el centro mismo de la ciudad










Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina* 

Iglesia del Barrio Quinto Cuartel










Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina* 

Iglesia del Barrio Quinto Cuartel










Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina* 

Plaza del Barrio Quinto Cuartel










Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina *

Iglesia de la Abadía del Niño Dios










Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina *

Iglesia de la Abadía del Niño Dios










Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina *

la ciudad de Victoria vista desde el viaducto del puente










Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Club Isla Verde - Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina*










Club Isla Verde - Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Club Isla Verde - Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina *

Quema de pastizales, al fondo Rosario










Club Isla Verde - Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Club Isla Verde - Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina *

Vista del Balnerario La Florida en Rosario










Club Isla Verde - Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Club Isla Verde - Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina *

Vista de Alberdi desde las islas










Club Isla Verde - Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Club Isla Verde - Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina* 

Puente Rosario-Victoria










Club Isla Verde - Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina*










Club Isla Verde - Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quema de pastizales, al fondo Rosario*










Club Isla Verde - Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina*










Club Isla Verde - Isla de la Invernada - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Florida - Rosario - Argentina*










La Florida - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windsurf @ Rosario - Argentina*










Windsurf @ Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina *

Jardin Frances










Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina *

Hipodromo










Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina* 

Laguito










Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina* 

Laguito










Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina *

Laguito










Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina*










Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina *
Laguito










Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Water Tower in the city of Mar del Plata:













On video:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Fitz Roy by night, Glaciares national park, Santa Cruz province*










https://www.facebook.com/elcalafate...4312264691435/630897590366232/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina *
Laguito










Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Embarcadero de Costa Alta y Puente Rosario-Victoria - Rosario - Argentina*










Embarcadero de Costa Alta y Puente Rosario-Victoria - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia Catedral de Rosario - Argentina*










Iglesia Catedral de Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fuente del Centauro - Rosario - Argentina*










Fuente del Centauro - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Patio Civico y Propileo - Monumento Nacional a la Bandera - Rosario - Argentina*










Patio Civico y Propileo - Monumento Nacional a la Bandera - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza 25 de Mayo - Rosario - Argentina*










Plaza 25 de Mayo - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia de San Francisco /San Francisco Church (Salta, Argentina)*










Iglesia de San Francisco /San Francisco Church (Salta, Argentina) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barrio de La Boca / La Boca neighborhood (Buenos Aires, Argentina)*










Barrio de La Boca / La Boca neighborhood (Buenos Aires, Argentina) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero (Buenos Aires, Argentina)*










Puerto Madero (Buenos Aires, Argentina) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casa Rosada (Buenos Aires, Argentina)*










Casa Rosada (Buenos Aires, Argentina) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Selva Nublada en Jujuy (Parque Nacional Calilegua, Argentina)*










Selva Nublada en Jujuy (Parque Nacional Calilegua, Argentina) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edificio del Congreso (Ciudad de Buenos Aires, Argentina)*










Edificio del Congreso (Ciudad de Buenos Aires, Argentina) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hotel Colonial (Salta, Argentina)*










Hotel Colonial (Salta, Argentina) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cataratas de Iguazu *










Cataratas de Iguazu 3 (lado brasilero) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ayuntamiento de Salta (Argentina)*










Ayuntamiento de Salta (Argentina) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Convento de San Bernardo (Salta, Argentina)*










Convento de San Bernardo (Salta, Argentina) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salta, Argentina*










Salta, Argentina by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salta, Argentina (Interior de la Catedral)*










Salta, Argentina (Interior de la Catedral) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Puelo Lake county, Chubut province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202254830667342&set=t.100002056720635&type=3&theater


----------



## 996155 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Mendoza, ARG
*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

:drool:


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Laguna Azul, Tinogasta District, Catamarca Province.*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ayuntamiento de Salta (Argentina)*










Ayuntamiento de Salta (Argentina) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Urquiza - Rosario - Argentina*










Parque Urquiza - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planetario Municipal de Rosario "Luis C. Carballo" - Rosario - Argentina*










Planetario Municipal de Rosario "Luis C. Carballo" - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frente a Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina*










Frente a Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A lo lejos el Estadio Padre Ernesto Martearena - Salta - Argentina*










A lo lejos el Estadio Padre Ernesto Martearena - Salta - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Viaducto al Puente Victoria-Rosario - Entre Rios - Argentina*










Viaducto al Puente Victoria-Rosario - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plantaciones de Caña de Azucar y Citricos en Tucuman - Argentina*










Plantaciones de Caña de Azucar y Citricos en Tucuman - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casino - Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina*










*Cerros circundantes al mirador - Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina*










Cerros circundantes al mirador - Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerros circundantes al mirador - Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina*



















Vista de la Costanera desde el Mirador - Victoria - Entre Rios - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entre el domingo y el lunes se demoraron vuelos por falta de maquinas ... pero entre ayer y hoy aparecieron de golpe ... y ya no hubo demoras - Aeroparque - Buenos Aires - Argentina*










Entre el domingo y el lunes se demoraron vuelos por falta de maquinas ... pero entre ayer y hoy aparecieron de golpe ... y ya no hubo demoras - Aeroparque - Buenos Aires - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Countries y barrios cerrados en Buenos Aires - Argentina*










Countries y barrios cerrados en Buenos Aires - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Countries y barrios cerrados en Buenos Aires - Argentina*










Countries y barrios cerrados en Buenos Aires - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Laguna Verde, Tinogasta District, Catamarca Province.*


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Menéndez Lake, Los Alerces National Park, Chubut province*


IMG_5335 by n[AC]ho <°))))><, on Flickr


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Laguna Negra , Tinogasta District, Catamarca Province.*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Puerto Pirámides, Chubut province*










https://www.facebook.com/viajaportu...0.1418260538./737330556348078/?type=3&theater


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Laguna de Los Aparejos, Tinogasta District, Catamarca Province.*



Photo taken by me.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Parece de Marte. Muy buena :drool:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia Catedral - San Miguel de Tucuman - Argentina*










Iglesia Catedral - San Miguel de Tucuman - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Protestas frente a Casa de Gobierno - San Miguel de Tucuman - Argentina*








[/url]

Protestas frente a Casa de Gobierno - San Miguel de Tucuman - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honorable Concejo Deliberante de la Ciudad de Rosario - Argentina*










Honorable Concejo Deliberante de la Ciudad de Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario - Argentina*








[/url]

Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yacht Club Rosario - Argentina*










Yacht Club Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Like a fortified city - Parque España - Rosario - Argentina*










Like a fortified city - Parque España - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balneario Municipal La Florida - Rosario - Argentina*










Balneario Municipal La Florida - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Club de Velas Rosario - Argentina*










Club de Velas Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monumento Nacional a la Bandera @ Rosario - Argentna*










Monumento Nacional a la Bandera @ Rosario - Argentna by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Av. Belgrano - Rosario - Argentina*










Av. Belgrano - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Patio Civico - Monumento Nacional a la Bandera - Rosario - Argentina 
Civic Courtyard - National Flag Memorial*










Patio Civico - Monumento Nacional a la Bandera - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario, Santa Fe*










Dr. Alberto Fernandez, Jefe del Gabinete de Ministros de la Republica Argentina ... es Ud. un ignorante by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yacht Club Rosario - Argentina*








[/url]

Yacht Club Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amanece - Puente Rosario-Victoria - Rosario - Argentina*










Amanece - Puente Rosario-Victoria - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario - Argentina*










Incendio de Pastizales en las islas entrerianas frente a Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Road to Balcon del Pissis, Tinogasta District, Catamarca Province.*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Desert lake, Santa Cruz province*



















http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-wI8ipDxg1...hE/XTEFZigroug/s1600/Lago+del+Desierto+18.JPG


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Puente del Diablo Cavern, La Poma, Salta province*



















http://www.rentacarnoroeste.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/puente-del-diablo.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Club de Velas Rosario - Argentina*










Club de Velas Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario (Centro) - Argentina*










Rosario (Centro) - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barco Ciudad de Rosario, navegando el Parana frente al Paseo del Caminante - Rosario - Argentina*










Barco Ciudad de Rosario, navegando el Parana frente al Paseo del Caminante - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Actos en Rosario por el 198° Aniversario de la Revolucion del 25 de Mayo de 1810*








[/url]

Actos en Rosario por el 198° Aniversario de la Revolucion del 25 de Mayo de 1810 by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Actos en Rosario por el 198° Aniversario de la Revolucion del 25 de Mayo de 1810*








[/url]

Actos en Rosario por el 198° Aniversario de la Revolucion del 25 de Mayo de 1810 by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario *










Actos en Rosario por el 198° Aniversario de la Revolucion del 25 de Mayo de 1810 by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario*










Actos en Rosario por el 198° Aniversario de la Revolucion del 25 de Mayo de 1810 by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario*










Actos en Rosario por el 198° Aniversario de la Revolucion del 25 de Mayo de 1810 by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vista desde Parque España - Rosario - Argentina*










Vista desde Parque España - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espigon - Lago - Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina - 360°*










Espigon - Lago - Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina - 360° by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museo Histórico Provincial Dr. Julio Marc - Parque de la Independencia - Rosario - Argentina - 360° P*








[/url]

Museo Histórico Provincial Dr. Julio Marc - Parque de la Independencia - Rosario - Argentina - 360° P by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario Centro y Estacion FFCC - Argentina*










Rosario Centro y Estacion FFCC - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario - Centro - desde el Parque de las Colectividades - Argentina*








[/url]

Rosario - Centro - desde el Parque de las Colectividades - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguito - Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina*








[/url]

Laguito - Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Main Hall - Jorge Newbery Airpark (IATA AEP ICAO SABE) - Buenos Aires - Argentina*










Main Hall - Jorge Newbery Airpark (IATA AEP ICAO SABE) - Buenos Aires - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alvear, Santa Fe*










retenciones sin retorno .... by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temaiken - Antilope Sable. Buenos Aires*










Temaiken - Antilope Sable by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosarigasinos - SafariBA - Meeting 'n Temaiken - Argentina - from the bridge*










Rosarigasinos - SafariBA - Meeting 'n Temaiken - Argentina - from the bridge by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosarigasinos - SafariBA - Meeting 'n Temaiken - Argentina - Flamencos Caribeños*










Rosarigasinos - SafariBA - Meeting 'n Temaiken - Argentina - Flamencos Caribeños by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kayaks, Lanchas, Yates y Veleros - Rosario - Argentina *

almost 4km away










Kayaks, Lanchas, Yates y Veleros - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blau und Gold - Die Brücke Rosario/Victoria*










Blau und Gold - Die Brücke Rosario/Victoria by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario, Santa Fe*










Tour Rosarigasinos 26.01.2008 - Palacio Fuentes - Naturaleza urbana - Ciudad, rio e islas by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tormenta sobre Termas de Rio Hondo - Santiago del Estero - Argentina*










Tormenta sobre Termas de Rio Hondo - Santiago del Estero - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Javier, Hosteria y Cristo, vistos desde San Miguel de Tucuman un dia claro, atras cordon del Aconquija - Argentina*



















Villa Nougues, visto desde San Miguel de Tucuman, un dia claro - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Rosarigasino Bienvenido 2008 & Federico69 - Todos tras el ciudad de Rosario *










Tour Rosarigasino Bienvenido 2008 & Federico69 - Todos tras el ciudad de Rosario I by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San Francisco valley, Jujuy province*










https://www.facebook.com/farnargent....1418942290./1016164751732318/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Rosarigasino*










Tour Rosarigasino Bienvenido 2008 & Federico69 - Rosarigasinos en el Paseo del Caminante by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florida, Rosario*










Tour Rosarigasino Bienvenido 2008 & Federico69 - Todavia no se empezaron a amontonar las embarcaciones by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Rosarigasino *










Tour Rosarigasino Bienvenido 2008 & Federico69 - Veleros esperando frente a Gdro. Baigorria by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio Parana e Islas, visto desde el Centro Castilla, Rosario, Argentina*










Rio Parana e Islas, visto desde el Centro Castilla, Rosario, Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cayoyin en Rosario *










Cayoyin en Rosario - 25-12-2007 - Volviendo del Parque Urquiza - Fuente by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario - Cruzando Avda. Belgrano*










Cayoyin en Rosario - 25-12-2007 - Cruzando Avda. Belgrano by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario , Avda. Belgrano*










Cayoyin en Rosario - 25-12-2007 - Cayoyin frente a Canal 5, por Avda. Belgrano by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fuente del centauro - Monumento Nacional a la Bandera. Rosario*










Tour Rosarigasinos Fin de Año 2007 - Fuente del centauro - Monumento Nacional a la Bandera by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario*










Tour Rosarigasinos Fin de Año 2007 - En la fuente del centauro - Monumento Nacional a la Bandera by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monumento Nacional a la Bandera - Rosario - Argentina*










Preparando el espectaculo Rosario Canta a la Navidad 2007 - Monumento Nacional a la Bandera - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monumento Nacional a la Bandera - Rosario - Argentina*










Preparando el espectaculo Rosario Canta a la Navidad 2007 - Monumento Nacional a la Bandera - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San Martín island in Iguazú falls, argentine side, Misiones province*










http://www.viajeskinsai.es/contenido/uploads/2014/03/PARQUE_NACIONAL_DE_IGUAZU_.jpg


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Palermo, Buenos Aires:













More on this video:


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

The _pucha_, what an ugly look you get through Palermo from the train.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Termas de Fiambala, Catamarca Province.*


Photo taken by me.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*purmamarca*










purmamarca, argentina 2 by porkandcorn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La remodelada peatonal Congreso - San Miguel de Tucuman - Argentina*










La remodelada peatonal Congreso - San Miguel de Tucuman - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*church at bottom of cuesta de lipan, west of purmamarca, argentina *










church at bottom of cuesta de lipan, west of purmamarca, argentina by porkandcorn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia y convento San Francisco - San Miguel de Tucuman - Argentina*










Iglesia y convento San Francisco - San Miguel de Tucuman - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cuesta de lipan, west of purmamarca, argentina*










cuesta de lipan, west of purmamarca, argentina by porkandcorn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia de la Merced - San Miguel de Tucuman - Argentina*










Iglesia de la Merced - San Miguel de Tucuman - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*big old church, córdoba, argentina*










big old church, córdoba, argentina by porkandcorn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto de Rosario - Rosario - Argentina*










Puerto de Rosario - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glaciar Frías *
Paso de las Nubes cerca de Bariloche, Argentina.










Glaciar Frías by Jeremiah Wedding, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cool building in córdoba, argentina*










cool building in córdoba, argentina by porkandcorn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Homenaje de la ciudad de Resistencia a la Colectividad Italiana - Resistencia - Argentina*










Homenaje de la ciudad de Resistencia a la Colectividad Italiana - Resistencia - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paso de las Nubes *

cerca de Bariloche, Argentina.










Paso de las Nubes by Jeremiah Wedding, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario, argentina*










outside of hostel ché pampas, rosario, argentina by porkandcorn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente - Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina*










Puente - Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Nahuel Huapí *

cerca de Bariloche, Argentina










Lago Nahuel Huapí by Jeremiah Wedding, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario, argentina*










a nice gas station outside cine gardel, rosario, argentina by porkandcorn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguito y Fuente de Aguas Danzantes - Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina*










Laguito y Fuente de Aguas Danzantes - Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Nahuel Huapí *

cerca de Bariloche, Argentina










Lago Nahuel Huapí by Jeremiah Wedding, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Moconá provincial park, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/RefugioMoc...0.1419434827./656199134448348/?type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Vuelta fermosa waterfront, Formosa province*



















http://www.yvytu.org/2006/wp-content/uploads/28_costanera_formosena_800.jpg


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Barrancas de Belgrano, Buenos Aires:













Taken from this video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Florida Street, Buenos Aires:















Taken from this video:


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Chaschuil Valley, Catamarca Province.*



Photo taken by me.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguito - Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina*










Laguito - Parque Independencia - Rosario - Argentina by otogno, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Nahuel Huapí *

cerca de Bariloche, Argentina










Lago Nahuel Huapí by Jeremiah Wedding, on Flickr]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monumento, Rosario, Argentina*










outro monumento, rosario, argentina by porkandcorn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Recta del Tin Tin (Salta)*










Recta del Tin Tin (Salta) by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna Verde - Camino de los seis miles - Catamarca - Argentina/Chile*










Laguna Verde - Camino de los seis miles - Catamarca - Argentina/Chile by claudio.spinelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paisaje de Purmarmarca*










Paisaje de Purmarmarca by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La ruta de los seis miles - Catamarca - Argentina*










La ruta de los seis miles - Catamarca - Argentina by claudio.spinelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuesta del Obispo (Salta)*










Cuesta del Obispo (Salta) by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Campo de Piedra Pomez - Catamarca - Argentina*










Campo de Piedra Pomez - Catamarca - Argentina by claudio.spinelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Hornacal (Cerro 14 colores)*










El Hornacal (Cerro 14 colores) by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Alvear Avenue, Buenos Aires:














On video:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Husky in southern Tierra del Fuego island, Tierra del Fuego province*



















http://www.elblogdelmundo.com/2013/05/ushuaia-argentina-el-fin-del-mundo.html


----------



## bagongbryan09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Campo de Piedra Pomez - Catamarca - Argentina*










Campo de Piedra Pomez - Catamarca - Argentina by claudio.spinelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camino Al Hornacal *

La Serrania del Hornacal es una formaciión a 25 killometros de Humahuaca. 



















Camino Al Hornacal by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Llamas - Antofagasta de la Sierra - Catamarca Argentina*










Llamas - Antofagasta de la Sierra - Catamarca Argentina by claudio.spinelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paisaje de Cachi*










Paisaje de Cachi by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antofagasta de la Sierra - Catamarca Argentina*










Antofagasta de la Sierra - Catamarca Argentina by claudio.spinelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rumbo a Cachi *

Una linda vista en el camino a Cachi desde el norte.










Rumbo a Cachi by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Volcán Incahuasi - Ruta de los SeisMiles - Catamarca - Argentina*










Volcán Incahuasi - Ruta de los SeisMiles - Catamarca - Argentina by claudio.spinelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio Grande, Quebrada de Humahuaca*










Rio Grande, Quebrada de Humahuaca by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La ruta de los seis miles - Catamarca - Argentina*










La ruta de los seis miles - Catamarca - Argentina by claudio.spinelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madryn y el mar *

Puerto Madryn, Chubut, Argentina.










Madryn y el mar by morrissey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia de Rawson *

Iglesia de la ciudad de Rawson, capital de la provincia del Chubut, Patagonia Argentina.










Iglesia de Rawson by Franco Rosini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jesús María, Córdoba*










Jinetas by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vista desde el puente que une Ciudad del Este con Foz dde Iguazú.*










Desde el puente by morrissey, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Snorkeling in San Matías gulf, Río Negro and Chubut province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=638243016302027&set=gm.777372755685132&type=1&theater


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Quebrada de Humahuaca. Jujuy province*


Entre cerros y colores by Gonzalo Max, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Argentina*










Argentina by JohannRela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario, Santa Fe*










Monumento a la bandera by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cataratas del Iguazú*










Cataratas del Iguazú, versión agosto 2010 by morrissey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avenida LIbertador, Capital Federal, Buenos Aires, Argentina*










Avenida LIbertador, Capital Federal, Buenos Aires, Argentina by JohannRela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rayos Dobles...Rosario*










Rayos Dobles by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mirador en Garganta del Diablo 
Cataratas del Iguazú*










Mirador en Garganta del Diablo by morrissey, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Mar del Plata, Argentina:













More on this video:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is a partial view of Plaza San Martin, one of Buenos Aires*










Plaza San Martin a la Noche by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro Astrómico. Rosario*










Centro Astrómico by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El puente *

Puente entre Ciudad del este y Foz de Iguazú.










El puente by morrissey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rainy Night in Buenos Aires*










Rainy Night in Buenos Aires by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Patrono del Viajero *

En la zigzagueante “Cuesta del Obispo”, llamada así porque en 1622 la máxima autoridad eclesiástica salteña – monseñor Cortázar –, que viajaba de Salta a Cachi, pernoctó en la mitad del camino a 3.400 m.s.n.m..
En ese imponente lugar se encuentra, en el punto más alto de la cuesta, la “Piedra del Molino” Allí también se encuentra la capilla de San Rafael Arcángel, “Patrono del Viajero”.










Patrono del Viajero by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Daybreak-Glow *

Patagonia










Daybreak-Glow by arturstanisz1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Plaza de Mayo. BS*










La Plaza de Mayo by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paisaje Tucumano *

Un increíble paisaje saliendo de Tafi edl Valle










Paisaje Tucumano by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glacier*










And then I hiked through the Autumn Trees to find the Glacier by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Plaza de Mayo in Buenos Aires*










La Pirámide de Mayo by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro de los 14 colores *

A 25 Km de Humahuaca,, Jujuy, se encuentran las Serranías del Hornocal , llamadas también cerro de los 14 colores.










Cerro de los 14 colores by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estación Matilde - Campo/Country*










Estación Matilde - Campo/Country by Claudio.Ar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buen Noche, Buenos Aires*










Buen Noche, Buenos Aires by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolfines Guaraní a lo lejos..Rosario*










Dolfines Guaraní a lo lejos by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Iguassu-Wasserfälle*










Brasilien - Iguassu-Wasserfälle - horizontale - 50/432 by roba66 - Wish a Happy New Year, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Laguna Verde (Green Lagoon), Catamarca Province*


Paisaje de Catamarca by Nahuel Patiño, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Eldorado, Misiones Province*


Sunset at Paraná River - Eldorado, Misiones, Argentina by Leo Barragán, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Espinazo del Diablo (The Devil's Backbone), Jujuy Province *


Roll on highway by Igor Alecsander, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Agua Negra Pass, San Juan Province*


Paso del Agua Negra by Petra Perko, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Coronda River, Santa Fe Province*


Maratón Acuática; Río Coronda / Aquatic Marathon; Río Coronda by Claudio.Ar, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sierra de las Quijadas National Park, San Luis Province*


La Botella by Rickrrr, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lapataia Bay, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Lapataia by tamel aike, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villa La Angostura, Neuquén Province*


La Angostura by JavierAndrés, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Flowers in Tromen volcano provincial park, Neuquén province*



















https://www.facebook.com/tromen.parqueprovincial/photos_all


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Ascent in Bárcena. Jujuy province*


En la Cuesta de Bárcena by Gonzalo Max, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Pampilla, Córdoba Province*


Pampilla by Fernando (fer_cba), on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Santa Fe de la Vera Cruz City, Santa Fe Province*


Puente sobre la laguna - Bridge over the lagoon by celta4, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mar del Plata City, Buenos Aires Province*


Oleo de Mar del Plata by Fedemdp, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

i was on this route


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Hoppner fjord, Staten Island, Tierra del Fuego province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=730379687051227&set=oa.1578472139035147&type=1&theater


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Main hall of the Galería Güemes, Buenos Aires:













Taken from this video:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Laguna Sucia, Santa Cruz Province*


Laguna Sucia by Carlos_Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## tuananhzippy (Jan 9, 2015)

very good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Laguna Blanca, San Juan Province*


Sin título por Tachameladoble (juaniv.tumblr.com), en Flickr


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ So.Much.Wow.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*










Puerto Madero by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascada del Arroyo Saladillo. Rosario*










Cascada del Arroyo Saladillo by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rainy Night in Buenos Aires*










Rainy Night in Buenos Aires by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria, Entre Ríos*










Solos en el bosque by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza San Martin a la Noche. BS*










Plaza San Martin a la Noche by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vista del Puente Rosario-Victoria desde el Mirador *
En uno de los miradores de la Florida se puede obtener esta vista del puente Rosario-Victoria










Vista del Puente Rosario-Victoria desde el Mirador by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires, La Capital Federal*










Buenos Aires, La Capital Federal by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planetario Rosario *










Planetario Rosario HDR by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jacaranda Trees in Bloom, Buenos Aires, Argentina*










Jacaranda Trees in Bloom, Buenos Aires, Argentina by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario, Santa Fe*










Parque Norte Nocturno by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Carachi Pampa red lagoon, Puna region, Catamarca province*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/ferorioli/15410895643/in/set-72157648987314972/lightbox/


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Valleys of Maimará. Jujuy province*


Valles Maimareños by Gonzalo Max, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Miradores de Darwin, Ría Deseado, Santa Cruz Province*


Miradores de Darwin by Nando.G., on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Estrella Wetland, Formosa Province*


Bañado La Estrella, Formosa by ArgentinaTurismo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Beagle Channel, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Beagle channel, Argentina by Marjan de B, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The church of Chapadmalal, 10 miles to the south of the city of Mar del Plata:













Taken from this video:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires City*


Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Universidad de Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iguazú Falls, Misiones Province*


Iguazu by murphyz, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Sierra de los Padres:













Taken from this video:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Traffic circle monument near El Rosedal rose gardens, Buenos Aires, Argentina.*










Carta Magna & Cuatro Regions Argentinas by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torres Dolfines Guaraní. Rosario*










Torres Dolfines Guaraní by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

garden, Buenos Aires, Argentina.



















Rosedal Park by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario desde lo Alto del Monumento a la bandera*










Rosario desde lo Alto del Monumento a la bandera by Sebastian Criado, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*FonoBar, Night street scene, Palermo SOHO, Buenos Aires, Argentina.*










*Budweiser*










24hr Budweiser by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abastos Shopping Center *

Av. Corrientes, Buenos Aires, Argentina.










Abastos Shopping Center by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina.*










Architecture by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires from the American Club*










Buenos Aires from the American Club by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tigre Museum of Art, Argentina*



















Tigre Museum of Art, Argentina by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful Day on the Tigre River, Argentina*










Beautiful Day on the Tigre River, Argentina by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tigre River Tourist Village*










Tigre River Tourist Village by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Just one of many boat clubs along the Tigre River north east of Buenos Aires Argentina.*










Boat Club by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tigre River Tour Boats*










Tigre River Tour Boats by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Park in San Isidro Argentina *
This park is just meters from the station (in the background) and train that goes to the tourist village of Delta on the Tigre River from Buenos Aires Argentina.










Park in San Isidro Argentina by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Renovated San Isidro Cathedral*










Renovated San Isidro Cathedral by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Electric Train the Tigre River.BS*










Electric Train the Tigre River by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Girls on a Bridge *
Foot bridge over Av. Pte. de Figueroa Alcorta, Recoleta, Buenos Aires, Argentina.










Girls on a Bridge by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Av. Pte. de Figueroa Alcorta. Buenos Aires*




























Av. Pte. de Figueroa Alcorta by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Facultad de Derecho *

Facultad de Derecho - Universidad de Buenos Aires
Av. Figueroa Alcorta 2263 - Buenos Aires - Argentina










Facultad de Derecho by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Floralis Generica" . Buenos Aires*










"Floralis Generica" by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avellaneda, Buenos Aires*










DSC_2923 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

That's not Avellaneda, that's the Woman's Bridge in Puerto Madero


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

Ah... Just another awesome impressive set of images from EM, as usual.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










DSC_2857 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










DSC_2842 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Sarmiento Frigat by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*



















DSC_2803 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










DSC_2799 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










DSC_2781 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










DSC_2769 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires Argentina*










DSC_2761 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires Argentina*










DSC_2757 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires Argentina*










DSC_2753 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Quebrada de Humahuaca. Jujuy*


Cementerio en Maimará by Gonzalo Max, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Recoleta: Basilica of our Lady of Pilar. BS*










Recoleta: Basilica of our Lady of Pilar by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










DSC_2639 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de Mayo - Buenos Aires *










Plaza de Mayo - Buenos Aires by ARTExplorer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires park*










DSC_2638 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*iguazu falls *

iguazú national park, argentina










iguazu falls by amy.herbs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










DSC_2604 by StevenMiller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South, to Patagonia.*










Patagonia by Joe Stylos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia*










Lighthouse End of the World by Mr Europics, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Carlos de Bariloche, Río Negro*










Havre de paix by Mr Europics, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrano, Buenos Aires*










Paseando por Colegiales by LichuKnzpt, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province*


Laguna del Diablo trail by tik_tok, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Intendente Alvear, La Pampa Province*


El cielo y sus caprichos by Damián Avila, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Near Aguas Calientes, Catamarca Province*


Nearing Aguas Calientes by Pikes On Bikes, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puelo Lake, Chubut Province*


Lago Puelo by Cildo Sonda, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Quebrada de La Troya, La Rioja Province*


La Herradura by Martín Marilungo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ruins of the Quilmes, Tucumán Province*


Ruinas de Quilmes by Gustavo Estevez, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hermoso Valley, Mendoza Province*


Valle hermoso by manticorebp, on Flickr


Valle hermoso by manticorebp, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paseo del Buen Pastor, Córdoba City, Córdoba Province*


PASEO DEL BUEN PASTOR by Rober1000x, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario City, Santa Fe Province*


Rayos y Centellas by Nando.G., on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The simple and gorgeous countryside of the Pampa Húmeda, and the *Laguna de Chascomús*:












On the video of Chascomús:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mar del Plata, Pcia Buenos Aires*










Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Islas de Santa Fe National Park, Puerto Gaboto, Santa Fe Province*





Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lihué Calel, La Pampa Province *


Jote Cabeza Colorada sobrevolando Lihuel Calel - La Pampa. by gaston_breser, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Corrientes Avenue, Buenos Aires City*


This is not Times Square by Diego e Dani, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Río del Diablo (Devil's River), Santa Cruz province*


Rio del Diablo by Helder Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Penitentes, Mendoza Province*


Penitentes by Adhemar Duro, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cachi, Salta Province*


Cachi by friederik32, on Flickr


Puerta by friederik32, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*General Pueyrredon, Buenos Aires*










La Feliz by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura028 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colón, Entre Ríos*










Turismo Colón by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cataratas del Iguazú*










Falls by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trelew, Chubut*










Trelew by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura026 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Al costado del Camino de los Siete Lagos, Pichi Traful, Neuquén*










Al costado del Camino de los Siete Lagos by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura040 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mendoza*










El General by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura039 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*RUTA 33 @ Tornquist*










RUTA 33 @ Tornquist by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura038 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Amanece después de la lluvia by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura037 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Puelo, Chubut*










Lago Puelo (circa 2006) by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Sheraton Buenos Aires Hotel & Convention Center—View from Room by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Sheraton Buenos Aires Hotel & Convention Center—Plaza del Congreso by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Sheraton Buenos Aires Hotel & Convention Center—Local area by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sheraton Buenos Aires Hotel & Convention Center*










Sheraton Buenos Aires Hotel & Convention Center—Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Sheraton Buenos Aires Hotel & Convention Center—Outdoor Pool by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Güemes street, Mar del Plata:













Taken from this vid:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Isla de los Estados (Staten Island), Tierra del Fuego Province*


Isla de los Estados by Nando.G., on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Valley of the Moon, San Juan Province*


EL Hongo by Martín Marilungo, on Flickr


La Esfinge by Martín Marilungo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nahuel Huapi National Park, Río Negro Province*


Nahuel Huapi Traverse by Jeremiah Wedding, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cliffs in Comodoro Rivadavia, Chubut Province*


La Isla by ISACROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura036 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bahía Manzano*










Bahía Manzano by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura035 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neuquén*










Resiste by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura034 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer en el Falkner*










Atardecer en el Falkner by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Espejo*










Lago Espejo by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa Traful*










Villa Traful by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura024 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neuquén*










Frente al Lago by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

This last 4 pages have been amazing. Truly a beautiful country and awesome job of those who update this thread :applause: Special thanks to you Boyshow for contributing so much to this thread being a foreigner kay:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Guajiro1 said:


> This last 4 pages have been amazing. Truly a beautiful country and awesome job of those who update this thread :applause: Special thanks to you Boyshow for contributing so much to this thread being a foreigner kay:


Thank you very much Guajiro1 :cheers:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Colorado river, La Pampa province*










http://www.argentina.travel/pics/1600x686/ffc8bcd188.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cupula de la Estación Retiro. BS*










Cupula de la Estación Retiro by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura023 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Traful*










Lago Traful by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estación San Isidro. Buenos Aires*










Estación San Isidro by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura021 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa Traful, Neuquén*










Sobre el muelle by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero. Buenos Aires*










Puerto Madero by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura019 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Correntoso*










Lago Correntoso by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero. Buenos Aires*










Puerto Madero by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*



















2014_Villa La Angostura011 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa San José, Entre Ríos*










Acceso a San José by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero. Buenos Aires*










²Puerto Madero by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Angostura*










2014_Villa La Angostura007 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pinar en La Aldea, Uruguay, Entre Ríos*










Pinar en La Aldea by @mccirig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza San Martín. Buenos Aires*










Plaza San Martín by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salta*



















Salta_030 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olivos, Buenos Aires*










Martinez by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salta*










Salta_027 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza San Martín, Buenos Aires*










Plaza San Martín by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario. Santa Fe*











. by Dr.MaZzA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salta*










Salta_026 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Silos Davis (MACRO) *

El MACRO (Museo de Arte Contemporáneo de Rosario) es una extensión del Museo de Bellas Artes Juan B. Castagnino de Rosario. Se encuentra en los antiguos Silos Davis, recuperados por la Municipalidad de Rosario.










Silos Davis (MACRO) by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salta*










Salta_025 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*










Puerto Madero by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Sunchales. Rosario*










Parque Sunchales. by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salta*










Salta_015 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*










Puerto Madero by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente Rosario-Victoria*










Puente Rosario-Victoria S32.870185 W060.686738 by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salta*










Salta_011 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*










Puerto Madero by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bv. Oroño y Av. Pellegrini. Rosario*










Bv. Oroño y Av. Pellegrini by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salta*



















Salta_004 by Carlos J M Martinez_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero. Buenos Aires*










Puerto Madero by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estación Central Córdoba.*










Estación Central Córdoba. by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rosario. Santa Fe province*


Más allá by Gonzalo Max, on Flickr​


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ Ósom.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basílica de San Nicolás de Bari - Buenos Aires - Argentina*










Basílica de San Nicolás de Bari - Buenos Aires - Argentina by pepsiline, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










El final del día by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fragata Sarmiento and Puente de la Mujer - Buenos Aires - Argentina*










Fragata Sarmiento and Puente de la Mujer - Buenos Aires - Argentina by pepsiline, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires *



















Puerto Madero by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires - Argentina*










Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires - Argentina by pepsiline, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










The last glow of a summer day by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calzada, Rosario, Santa Fe*










"Buen Pastor" by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Galeria Guemes by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque "Leandro Nicéforo Alem" . Rosario*










Parque "Leandro Nicéforo Alem" by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Construction | Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires, Argentina | 120306-8276-jikatu*










El Aleph – Architect Norman Foster - Under Construction | Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires, Argentina | 120306-8276-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La ciudad desde las islas, Rosario*










La ciudad desde las islas by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero . Buenos Aires*










Puerto Madero | 120306-8268-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mirador del Sol (1454 msnm) desde acá faltan 8km de camino muy empinado y sinuoso para llegar al mirador de los cóndores (2150msnm).*



















Luna de miel... by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*



















Puerto Madero | 120306-8251-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luna de miel... *
Mirador del Sol (1454 msnm)










Luna de miel... by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perito Moreno Glacier, Argentina*










Perito Moreno Glacier, Argentina by Dimitry B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monumento al Che Guevara. Rosario*










Finalmente fue inaugurado el Monumento al Che Guevara by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flamingos, Lago Argentino, Patagonia, Argentina*










Flamingos, Lago Argentino, Patagonia, Argentina by Dimitry B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario, Santa Fe*










Parque de las Colectividades by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## cristian815 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Catedral de Paraná, Entre Ríos; las luces del fondo son de la ciudad de Santa Fe.*


Posando para la Luna by Rouge Gaston Argentina, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Chaltén, Santa Cruz Province*


Fitz Roy & Cerro Torre by ThomasMueller.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villa Alpina, Córdoba Province*


AAA_1015 by fabriciocorradi, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Quebrada del Portugués, Tucumán Province*


Holando-Argentino by vhillo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tromen Lagoon, Neuquén Province*


_MG_9785 by Hernan Povedano, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Les Éclaireurs Lighthouse, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Ushuaia, Argentina - Les Eclaireurs Lighthouse by David Min, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Art Museum of Tigre, Buenos Aires Province*


Museo de Fantasía by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Guillermo National Park, San Juan Province*


Reserva de Biosfera San Guillermo by Elina Uliarte, on Flickr


Reserva de Biosfera San Guillermo by Elina Uliarte, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lagoon of Yala, Jujuy Province*


Source


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Santa Barbara fall, Calilegua National park, Jujuy province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...297062.-2207520000.1423413025.&type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tres Picos Hill, Buenos Aires Province*


Heaven, I'm in Heaven by Hugo Remo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paraná River, Rosario City, Santa Fe Province*


LUNA LLENA by Miguel Carreras, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cirrus clouds, El Calafate, Argentina*










Cirrus clouds, El Calafate, Argentina by Dimitry B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Sunchales. Rosario*










Parque Sunchales. by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port of Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego, Argentina*










Port of Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego, Argentina by Dimitry B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desde la terraza del edificio Galería del Paseo. Rosario*










Desde la terraza del edificio Galería del Paseo by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calm sea, Beagle Channel, Tierra del Fuego, Argentina *
Taken from Glacier Martial, overlooking Ushuaia.










Calm sea, Beagle Channel, Tierra del Fuego, Argentina by Dimitry B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Río dorado... Rosario*










Río dorado... ¡Hasta Victoria siempre! by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mar de Ajó, Buenos Aires*










Mar by Luchi Galli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Calafate, Santa Cruz*










Flamenco austral (Chilean Flamingo) 2 by Geoff Buck, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fuente de Aguas danzantes. Rosario*










Fuente de Aguas danzantes. by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Día de playa,Buenos Aires*










Día de playa by Luchi Galli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Campo de rocas, El Calafate, Santa Cruz*










Campo de rocas by Mariano Srur, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monumento Nacional a la Bandera, Rosario*










Monumento Nacional a la Bandera by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mar de Ajó, Buenos Aires*










Mar de Ajó by Luchi Galli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Calafate, Santa Cruz*










El Calafate (3) by valdircodinhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estación fantasma, Rosario, santa Fé*
otra linda mañana con niebla.










Estación fantasma by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










f0241728 by Luchi Galli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Calafate, Santa Cruz*










El Calafate (4) by valdircodinhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario*










9º Festival de Barriletes by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










f0285568 by Luchi Galli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Calafate, Santa Cruz*










El Calafate (2) by valdircodinhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario*










Untitled by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente De La Mujer,Buenos Aires*










Puente De La Mujer by Luchi Galli, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Salinas Grandes, Jujuy/Salta Provinces*


Salinas Grandes - Jujuy/Salta - North Argentina by Carlo Tancredi, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ventisquero Negro / Black Glacier, Río Negro Province*


ventisquero negro by MaruB, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mata atlántica rainforest, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/Yacutinga/...0.1423528079./897778036929180/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Córdoba City*


CORDOBA URBIS by Rober1000x, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canal de Beagle *



















Canal de Beagle (1) by valdircodinhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rock and Fellers, Rosario*










Rock and Fellers by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frío y viento, Mar del plata*










Frío y viento by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia*



















Faro Les Éclaireurs (1) by valdircodinhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro Cultural Bernardino Rivadavia, Rosario*










Centro Cultural Bernardino Rivadavia by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mar del Plata*










Vereda dorada by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires (6) by valdircodinhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario*










Untitled by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro de la Gloria. Mendoza*

]


















Cerro de la Gloria by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires (4) by valdircodinhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario*










Untitled by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*En el fondo: El Aconcagua*










En el fondo: El Aconcagua by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires (3) by valdircodinhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario*










Untitled by 
lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vista de Las Cuevas desde el Cristo Redentor*










Vista de Las Cuevas desde el Cristo Redentor by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria, Entre Ríos.*










Victoria, Entre Ríos. by lu6fpj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montañas de los Andes*










Viento by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La soledad de la ruta del desierto *

Ruta provincial 23 hacia el Chaltén/Santa Cruz










La soledad de la ruta del desierto by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruta 7 - Cordillera de los Andes*










Ruta 7 - Cordillera de los Andes by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El sendero del Aónikenk *
El Chalten/Santa Cruz










El sendero del Aónikenk by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Fitz Roy mountain, El Chaltén, Santa Cruz province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=68744&o=cat&cat=1


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Ocre canyon, La Rioja province*










http://www.lugaresdeviaje.com/content/photos/1/68/20768.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tormenta*










Tormenta by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocas, cascadas y glaciares *

Laguna Sucia
El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










Rocas, cascadas y glaciares by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral Provincia de Cordoba*










Catedral Provincia de Cordoba by German Duchnowski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cristalino, Mendoza*










Cristalino by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia Catedral San Miguel de Tucumán *
Iglesia Catedral de San Miguel de Tucuman de noche










Iglesia Catedral San Miguel de Tucumán by German Duchnowski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salto del chorrillo*
El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










Mundo salvaje by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Potrerillos, Mendoza*










Colores naturales by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia San Francisco San Miguel de Tucumán*










Iglesia San Francisco San Miguel de Tucumán by German Duchnowski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Río de las Vueltas *

El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










Río de las Vueltas by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montains in Mendoza*










Volviendo de Villavicencio by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia Nuestra Señora de la Merced San Miguel de Tucumán*










Iglesia Nuestra Señora de la Merced San Miguel de Tucumán by German Duchnowski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La montaña humeante *

El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










La montaña humeante by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Termas Villavicencio, Mendoza*










Caracoles de Villavicencio by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ex Cine majestic, San Miguel de Tucumán*










ExCine majestic by German Duchnowski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Chaltén/Santa Cruz*










Un día en la laguna capri by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cruz de Paramillos. Mzndoza*










Cruz de Paramillos by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antigua Direccion General de Rentas , San Miguel de Tucumán*
Patrimonio arquitectonico










Antigua Direccion General de Rentas by German Duchnowski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aguas del bosque *
El Chalten/Santa Cruz










Aguas del bosque by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional los Glaciares. Argentina*



















Parque Nacional los Glaciares. Argentina by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cordon del Torre*

El Chalten/Santa Cruz










Día en los Andes by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Andes*










Andes by Claudio Marcon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cristo Redentor Limite Argentina - Chile. 4000 metros sobre el nivel del mar*










Cristo Redentor Limite Argentina - Chile. 4000 metros sobre el nivel del mar by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glaciar Perito Moreno, Argentina*










Glaciar Perito Moreno, Argentina by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cañadon Río Pinturas*

Perito Moreno/Santa Cruz










El viento patagónico ulula en la soledad del cañadon by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paisagem... *
Saindo de Uspallata, nos Andes.










Paisagem... by Claudio Marcon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cristo Redentor Limite Argentina - Chile. 4000 metros sobre el nivel del mar*










Cristo Redentor Limite Argentina - Chile. 4000 metros sobre el nivel del mar by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Calafate Argentina *



















El Calafate Argentina by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Esquel/Chubut*










Feliz Año Nuevo/Happy New Year by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mendoza*










Rumo aos Andes by Claudio Marcon, on Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Road in Cuadrado Hill. Córdoba province*


Descendiendo por el Camino del Cuadrado by Gonzalo Max, on Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Prairie near Santa Rosa, La Pampa province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=69759&o=cat&cat=1


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lluvia en Potrerillos - Mendoza. Argentina*










Lluvia en Potrerillos - Mendoza. Argentina by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Calafate Argentina*



















El Calafate Argentina by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sendero Laguna Madre e Hija.
*
El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










Un día de lagunas by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Tunduqueral - Uspallata - Mendoza Argentina - Cordillera de los Andes*










Cerro Tunduqueral - Uspallata - Mendoza Argentina - Cordillera de los Andes by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia*










Ushuaia by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Playa solitaria del sur *
Laguna Hija

El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










Playa solitaria del sur by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casa Verde*










Casa Verde by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La casa de Anchorena* 
Isla Victoria/Neuquen










La casa de Anchorena by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quebrada de San Lorenzo | Salta*










Quebrada de San Lorenzo | Salta by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LLanos del Castor. Tierra del Fuego*










LLanos del Castor. Tierra del Fuego by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco iris del sur *
Desde el Cerro Campanario

Bariloche/Río Negro










Arco iris del sur by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Colores porteños by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LLanos del Castor. Tierra del Fuego*










LLanos del Castor. Tierra del Fuego by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascada Los Duendes*

Bariloche/Río Negro










Internado en el bosque by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Puerto Madero, city of Buenos Aires:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quebrada de las Flechas | Salta*










Quebrada de las Flechas | Salta by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia. Área Naval Austral – Armada Argentina*










Ushuaia. Área Naval Austral – Armada Argentina by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maratón Mc Donalds Rosario*










Rosarinas en carrera by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pucará de Tilcara*










Pucará de Tilcara by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museo del Presidio de Ushuaia. *
Vista exterior del museo.










Museo del Presidio de Ushuaia. by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Chaltén/Santa Cruz*










La humanidad y los gigantes de piedra by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Sunset in Colon palm groove, Entre Ríos province*










http://www.proteger.org.ar/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Atardecer-en-La-Portada-5-Giorgis.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos aires night*










buenos aires night by timoelliott, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*










Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires by meypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *
View from the roof terrace of the Hotel Etoile in Recoleta.










Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires*










Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires - Puerto Madero*










Buenos Aires - Puerto Madero by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Universidad de Buenos Aires *
Facultad de Derecho










Universidad de Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires - Puerto Madero*










Buenos Aires - Puerto Madero by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires*










Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires - Puerto Madero*










Buenos Aires - Puerto Madero by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires*










Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Recoleta Cemetery - Buenos Aires*










Recoleta Cemetery - Buenos Aires by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The monumental Recoleta Cemetery is a required stop in Buenos Aires. *










Recoleta by Fmkmkm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires - Igreja Russa *

Igreja da comunidade Russa em Buenos Aires.










Buenos Aires - Igreja Russa by Xandelisk, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Antonio de Areco, Provincia de Buenos Aires*










Cuentos de colorados by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro de los Siete Colores*










Cerro de los Siete Colores by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museo Marítimo de Ushuaia*










Museo Marítimo de Ushuaia by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El imperio del Chaltén *

El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










El imperio del Chaltén by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Ariano (Oct 27, 2014)

Boyshow said:


> *El imperio del Chaltén *
> 
> El Chaltén/Santa Cruz
> 
> ...


Beautiful! :drool:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Retiro, Buenos Aires, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*

Museo Fortabat - Rafael Viñoly arquitecto by Miradortigre, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Perito Moreno Glacier, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Waiting for the subway to leave the station in Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires night*










buenos aires night by timoelliott, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa Gainza Paz | Frente, Mar del Plata*










Villa Gainza Paz | Frente by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego*










Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perito Moreno/Santa Cruz*










Recorriendo Perito Moreno by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Gigante Blanco', Argentina, Patagonia, Parque Nacional Los Glacieres, El Glacier Perito Moreno*










'Gigante Blanco', Argentina, Patagonia, Parque Nacional Los Glacieres, El Glacier Perito Moreno by WanderingtheWorld (www.ChrisFord.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paseo Jesús de Galíndez, Mar del Plata*










Paseo Jesús de Galíndez by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego*










Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Café Retiro *
Retiro/Buenos Aires










Café Retiro by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Turquoise Mirrors', Argentina, Patagonia, Parque Nacional Los Glacieres, Lago de las Tres, Mt. Fitzroy*










'Turquoise Mirrors', Argentina, Patagonia, Parque Nacional Los Glacieres, Lago de las Tres, Mt. Fitzroy by WanderingtheWorld (www.ChrisFord.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa Gainza Paz | Fondo, Mar del Plata*










Villa Gainza Paz | Fondo by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego*










Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero/Buenos Aires*










Hermoso día en Puerto Madero by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Peeking Through', Argentina, El Chalten, Mt. Fitzroy*










'Peeking Through', Argentina, El Chalten, Mt. Fitzroy by WanderingtheWorld (www.ChrisFord.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torreón del Monje*










Torreón del Monje by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego*










Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monserrat/Buenos Aires*










Por las calles de la city porteña by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Picturesque', Argentina, Patagonia, Mt. Fitzroy*










'Picturesque', Argentina, Patagonia, Mt. Fitzroy by WanderingtheWorld (www.ChrisFord.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haras*










Haras by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego*










Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estación Retiro del ferrocarril Mitre/Buenos Aires*










Las oportunidades en la vida son como una estación de trenes by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'An Equestrian Nation', Argentina, Chascomus, Field of Horses*










'An Equestrian Nation', Argentina, Chascomus, Field of Horses by WanderingtheWorld (www.ChrisFord.com), on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Road to San Antonio de los Cobres, Salta Province*


camino a san antonio de los cobres by chicken b, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Catedral, Río Negro Province*


Cerro Catedral by It's a Wonderful World..., on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*The Devil's Throat, Iguazú Falls, Misiones Province*


La Garganta del Diablo by ahenaol, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Neuquén City, Neuquén Province*


NQN VISTA AEREA GENERAL DE LA CIUDAD by rionegro.com.ar, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Welcome autumn, Paso del Córdova, Neuquén province*










https://leofridano.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/mg_8422wps3.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia Nueva Pompeya*










Iglesia Nueva Pompeya by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego*










Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Se despide el día en el Chaltén *
Desde el Mirador de los Cóndores.

El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










Se despide el día en el Chaltén by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Picturesque', Argentina, Patagonia, Mt. Fitzroy*










'Picturesque', Argentina, Patagonia, Mt. Fitzroy by WanderingtheWorld (www.ChrisFord.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*colonial architecture cachi argentina*










colonial architecture cachi argentina by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mar del Plata*










Esperando al tiempo by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego*










Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego by Mabel_Di, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Chaltén/Santa Cruz*










Donde juegan los niños del Chaltén by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Peeking Through', Argentina, El Chalten, Mt. Fitzroy*










'Peeking Through', Argentina, El Chalten, Mt. Fitzroy by WanderingtheWorld (www.ChrisFord.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*jujuy sunset*










jujuy sunset by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Metropolitan Cathedral of Buenos Aires:















Taken from this video:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Pilar, La Rioja Province*


Colores en el Cerro - La Rioja - Argentina by claudio.spinelli, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Luján, Buenos Aires Province*


Lujan by Statu_Quo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Arroyo Ceibal, Santa Fe Province*


Amanecer en el Norte Santafesino by Gustavo Estevez, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Alerces National Park, Chubut Province*


Parque Los Alerces by jazzypao, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Cóndor, Río Negro Province*


Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Nando_ros said:


> *Merlo, San Luis Province*
> 
> 
> Atardecer en Merlo - San Luis - Argentina by Roberto Missaglia, on Flickr


:applause: ^^


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

Next post


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Manzano Bay, Villa La Angostura, Neuquén province*










https://www.facebook.com/marinasalt....1428160145./1683423681885131/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Valle Grande, Jujuy Province*


Selva de montaña, por Arturo Rugh by Subiendo al SUR, on Flickr


Más verde sobre roca, por Arturo Rugh by Subiendo al SUR, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ice cave in the Viedma glacier, Santa Cruz Province*


Into the blue by Gianluca Lombardi Bani, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Hoya, Chubut Province*


Cerro la Hoya - Chubut - Argentina by isabelitagarcia77, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Córdoba City*


Iglesia Catedral y Cabildo de Córdoba by pablocba, on Flickr


----------



## badclams (Apr 6, 2015)

I prefer photos that look more like reality and not photoshopped.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Devil's Throat, Salta Province*


Gorge du diable by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cafayate landscapes, Salta province*










https://www.facebook.com/Visit.Salt...1302450573967/822632721107600/?type=1&theater


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Quebrada de Humahuaca. Jujuy province*


Descanso by Gonzalo Max, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Impenetrable National Park, Chaco Province*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ushuaia City, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Ushuaia Blue Hour by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chachín Fall, Neuquén Province*


Cascada Chachín con lluvia. by Castillo de Molina, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bahía Anchorena*

Isla Victoria/Neuquén










La vida es bella en el sur by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-224 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruinas de San Ignacio*

San Ignacio/Misiones










El tiempo pasa y deja sus huellas by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-222 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruinas de San Ignacio*

San Ignacio/Misiones










El legado de los jesuitas by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-220 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Iguazú/Misiones*










Paraíso en el litoral by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-217 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foz do Iguaçu/Brasil and Argentina*










Turistas al borde del abismo by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-213 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Night in Tinogasta, Catamarca province*










https://www.facebook.com/catamarcae...07438086380/10152262746496381/?type=1&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Yasy fall, Puerto Libertad, Misiones province*










http://www.rumbosdigital.com/sites/default/files/styles/900/public/IMG_5093.JPG?itok=XDNTzolH


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Torre, Santa Cruz Province*


Cerro Torre reflections by ThomasMueller.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cuesta de Miranda, La Rioja Province*


Paisaje - Cuesta de Miranda by pniselba, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Grazing in the Argentine pampas, Santa Fe Province*


Pastando II / Grazing II by Claudio.Ar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coatí en el Parque Nacional Iguazú.*

Puerto Iguazú/Misiones










Husmeando by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-211 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cataratas del Iguazú*

Puerto Iguazú/Misiones










Imponentes y poderosas by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-210 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna Huemul*

El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










En el caribe sur by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-209 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruta Provincial 23 hacia el Chaltén*

ElChaltén/Santa Cruz










Se despide el día en la ruta del desierto by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-208 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Anchorena*

Isla Victoria/Neuquen










Vestigios de un viejo muelle by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-207 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascada Los Duendes*

Bariloche/Río Negro










La cascada del bosque by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-206 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sendero Lagunas Madre e Hija.
*
El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










La soledad de la naturaleza by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-205 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna de los Tres*

El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










El descanso by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-204 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rumbo hacia el glaciar Viedma*

El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










Lost by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-203 by ntnyc, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago del Desierto*

El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










Paraísos del sur by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Nahuel Huapi, Patagonia, Argentina*










Parque Nacional Nahuel Huapi panorama 1 1024 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## JeFranc (Jan 7, 2013)

What a beautiful is my country!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Valle Hermoso, Mendoza province*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gigamad/8514782565/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Espejo Lake, Neuquén province*










https://www.facebook.com/Lihue.Expe...0.1429150060./943367149027647/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Córdoba City*


Córdoba, Argentina. by pablocba, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Correntoso Lake, Neuquén Province*


Lago Correntoso by saqramone, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Laguna Blanca, Entre Ríos Province*


Laguna Blanca by Sam Beebe, Ecotrust, on Flickr


Laguna Blanca by Sam Beebe, Ecotrust, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Payunia Reserve, Mendoza Province*


PAYUNIA by enrique.campo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Dunes in Antofagasta de la Sierra, Catamarca Province*


Chi passeggia esplorando nuovi orizzonti by recondoontheroad, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Huechulafquen lake, Lanín National Park, Neuquén province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=71291&o=cat&cat=1


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*ROsalia catan*, te cuesta más poner un _Like_ que llenar los hilos con tus fotos?


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-174 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Río Fitz Roy.*

El Chaltén/Santa Cruz.










Ríos de montañas by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-173 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Monumental/British Tower and Retiro Station-Buenos Aires City*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest in Pintascayo provincial park, Salta province*










Photo taken by me, march 2015


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Couple on Puente de la Mujer, Buenos Aires, Argentina*










Couple on Puente de la Mujer, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilica San Nicolas de Bari, Bueos Aires*










Basilica San Nicolas de Bari, Bueos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Recoleta Cemetery, Buenos Aires, Argentina*










La Recoleta Cemetery, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Central Bank of Argentina, Buenos Aires*










Central Bank of Argentina, Buenos Aires by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Hall, Buenos Aires*










City Hall, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Boca, Buenos Aires*










A cat adds a drop of white to the palette, La Boca, Buenos Aires by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* La Boca, Buenos Aires*










Messi's home? - La Boca, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Steak house Cabaña Las Lilas, Buenos Aires*










Eduardo - Steak house Cabaña Las Lilas, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*










Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Recoleta Cemetery at Twilight, Buenos Aires*










La Recoleta Cemetery at Twilight, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mausoleum of San Martín, Buenos Aires Metropolitan Cathedral, Argentina*










Mausoleum of San Martín, Buenos Aires Metropolitan Cathedral, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casa Rosada ("Pink House") in the evening, Buenos Aires*










Casa Rosada ("Pink House") in the evening, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moon and stars in Buenos Aires CBD*










Moon and stars in Buenos Aires CBD, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torre Monumental, Buenos Aires*










Torre Monumental, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Gallery ( Galerías Pacífico) shopping centre, Buenos Aires*










Pacific Gallery ( Galerías Pacífico) shopping centre, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires opera house (Teatro Colón/Colón Theatre)*










Buenos Aires opera house (Teatro Colón/Colón Theatre), Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salón Eva Perón - Casa Rosada ("Pink House"), Buenos Aires, Argentina*










Salón Eva Perón - Casa Rosada ("Pink House"), Buenos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Ateneo Grand Splendid book store, Buenos Aires*










El Ateneo Grand Splendid book store, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna Sucia y Monte Fitz Roy.*

El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










Día de montañas by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-171 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Madero Harbour Towers on Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires:
















Taken from this video:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tromen Volcano, Neuquén Province*


Tromen Vulcano & Lagoon by Walter E.Kurtz, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lihuel Calel, La Pampa Province*


Jote Cabeza Colorada sobrevolando Lihuel Calel - La Pampa. by gaston_breser, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Empedrado, Corrientes Province*


Empedrado by mer_vivba, on Flickr


Untitled by mer_vivba, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Aconcagua Provincial Park, Mendoza Province*


Laguna espejo y Aconcagua by val-, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Garibaldi Pass, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Paso Garibaldi by Jime_83, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Siete Curvas, Salta Province*


Siete Curvas, Argentina by rosario liberti | milanofixed, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Zencity*, on the neighborhood of Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires:

















Taken from this video:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Huemul Glacier Stream, Santa Cruz Province*


Huemul glacier stream by Helder Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

Pregunta del millón, ¿Quién unificó los dos foros de Argentina?,¿ fue el administrador o moderador de Skyscrapercity?, ¿ahora se pueden poner cualquier cantidad de posts en un mismo día? .Todo lo que se obtuvo, entre otras cosas, ser uno de los foros mas visitados, con mas de 200 visitas por post, se tiró a la basura. Y todo para que, para que foristas que están hace poco, inserten imágenes repetidas. Como todo en Argentina, hago lo que quiero, sin importar para nada si destruyo lo que se logró.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Salta City*


Calle Caseros, Salta by karinavera, on Flickr


Esquinas de Salta by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Dina Huapi, Río Negro Province*


PCIA RIO NEGRO by gabriel parraguez, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Talampaya, La Rioja Province*


Khazad-dûm by 'J', on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Balcarce, Buenos Aires Province*


Clouds at sunset by Mario Donati, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Roca Lake, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Lago Roca by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perito Moreno glacier, El Calafate, Patagonia Argentina.*










Parque Nacional Los Glaciares - In Explore 04-21-2015 by Doug Scortegagna, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna Sucia*

El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










La belleza y la paz en las altas cumbres by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-168 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shipwrecked in Tigre*










Shipwrecked in Tigre by Jim Boud, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perito Moreno glacier, El Calafate, Patagonia Argentina.*










Infinite Ice by Doug Scortegagna, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*En el fondo se ve el cordon Adela,el glaciar Grande, el cerro Torre y Egger.El Chaltén/Santa Cruz*










Monumentos de la naturaleza by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-167 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires.*










ARA Presidente Sarmiento by Jim Boud, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tierra del Fuego National Park, Ushuaia, Patagonia Argentina.*










At the end of the world by Doug Scortegagna, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Nahuel Huapi*

Bariloche/Río Negro










Anochecer en el lago by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-166 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Hour in Buenos Aires*










Blue Hour in Buenos Aires by Jim Boud, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parquel Nacional Tierra del Fuego, Ushuaia, Patagonia*










Far away by Doug Scortegagna, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascada de Irigoyen*

Esquel/Chubut










Un mundo maravilloso by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-165 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tigre, Buenos Aires*










Tigre, Argentina by Jim Boud, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perito Moreno Glacier, El Calafate, Patagonia Argentina*










Levels by Doug Scortegagna, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crystal lake *
Laguna Capri

El Chaltén/Santa Cruz










Crystal lake by juannypg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*










Buenos Aires Oct-Nov 09-163 by ntnyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero at Dusk*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/boudster/5767218717/in/album-72157626661110493/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Standard Bank - Puerto Madero*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/boudster/6837716151/in/album-72157626661110493/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Quebrada de Cafayate, Salta Province*


DSCN1954 Para skaters by luispedrosocak, on Flickr


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

*San Telmo, Café Rivas*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Docklands, Buenos Aires*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/boudster/6862962527/in/album-72157626661110493/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Nazareno, Salta province*










http://www.viajeros.freeservers.com/2008-11/ib_nazareno_3a.htm


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Limay River, Neuquén Province*


PCIA NEUQUEN,rio limay,Argentina by gabriel parraguez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/boudster/6888787929/in/album-72157626661110493/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Geysers and flamingos, Brava Lagoon, La Rioja province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=71843&o=cat&cat=1


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Didn't know there are geysers in La Rioja. Gotta go someday.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Stock Exchange Building, Rosario City, Santa Fe Province*


Bolsa de comercio by WalterTrent, on Flickr


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

*Old buildings at San Telmo, Buenos Aires*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires Sunset*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/boudster/6918746889/in/album-72157626661110493/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Ushuaia, aerial view, Tierra del Fuego province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204133069269921&set=gm.849205098501897&type=1&theater


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Amazing :drool:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Caviahue-Copahue, Neuquén Province*


Atardecer entre piedras by Walter Cunet, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Manzano Bay, Villa la Angostura, Neuquén province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...469.1073741825.100007221457191&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/boudster/6775865028/in/album-72157626661110493/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Esmeralda Lagoon & Albino Glacier, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Glaciar Albino + Laguna Esmeralda by @pfsuarez, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Great shot


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Pasaje Rivarola in Buenos Aires:
















Taken from this vid:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Tacuapi rainforest, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/tacuapi.lo....1431175795./1606560602903083/?type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Seven lakes road, in winter, Neuquén province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205290105044836&set=o.230522035067&type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Autumn near El Chaltén, Santa Cruz province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=908567469210004&set=p.908567469210004&type=1&theater


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Bárcena Village. Jujuy province*


Casas en Bárcena by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Amazing pictures of a wonderful country!!
Saludos desde Brasil, hermanos!!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Buenos Aires City Hall:


















Taken from this video:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cochuna river in Aconquija Mountain range, Tucumán province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/114790236.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Isthmus in Vancouver Bay, Isla de los Estados, Tierra del Fuego province*










https://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/41382923.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Santa Ana in Yungas region, Jujuy province*










https://www.facebook.com/Ledesmaelc...0.1431661427./912282472169102/?type=3&theater


----------



## cristian815 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Yungas, provincia de Tucumán
*


Altos Andes Camino a Tafí Yungas Fiona Brown 2014 by Fundación ProYungas - www.proyungas.org.ar, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Escondido Lake, Río Negro Province*


Lago Escondido by Guillermo Rivas, en Flickr


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

*Devils Throat, Garganta del Diablo on Quebrada de las Conchas near Cafayate city in Salta Province, Northern Argentina*


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rosario. Santa Fe*


Simplemente Rosario by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## cristian815 (Jan 23, 2010)

Fotaza, hermosa Rosario!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/boudster/6901492438/in/album-72157626661110493/


----------



## cristian815 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Ushuaia, provincia de Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur*


Infinity by Fer Orioli, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The sun sets over a harbor in Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/boudster/7076355795/in/album-72157626661110493/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Javier River, Santa Fe Province*


Remando el Quiloazas by Diego Stiefel Stiefel, en Flickr


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ Inspiration for much of our culture, like so many of our typical folk songs.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province*


Divinity by JKboy Jatenipat :: I am a little traveler, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario*










Sans titre by Facu Fernández, sur Flickr


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

*Llueve en Palermo*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Club del Río beach resort, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/clubderio/...0.1432066643./864543826902022/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Trail to Esmeralda Lagoon, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Trail to Laguna Esmeralda by Eduardo Bassotto, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Rosario*










Sans titre by Facu Fernández, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


Rastros de Otoño by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mascardi Lake, Río Negro Province*


Lago Mascardi by PelaSchmidt, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario*










Sans titre by Facu Fernández, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Route 7, Mendoza Province*


Montaña cósmica, ¿de qué planeta viniste? by val-, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente Ortiz Grognet. (calle Alvarez Thomas), Rosario, Santa Fé*










Puccio by Facu Fernández, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Landscapes near Villa Berna, Córdoba province*










https://www.facebook.com/turismocba...1432413256./10152808994937869/?type=3&theater


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The dome of the Bencich Building in Buenos Aires:
















More shots in here:


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

*Festejos semana de Mayo en BsAs. 
La Ciencia en las calles.*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bajada Puccio, Rosario*










Bajada Puccio by Facu Fernández, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salta*










On the road to Salta, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cuesta del Portezuelo, Catamarca Province*


Cuesta del portezuelo. Catamarca. Argentina by Edic, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Old Munich Brewery in Buenos Aires:
















Taken from this video:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capuchin Church (The Church of the Sacred Heart of Jesus) - Cordoba*










Capuchin Church (The Church of the Sacred Heart of Jesus) - Cordoba, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pilo Lil, Neuquén Province*


Argentina by Anselmo Garrido, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cordoba*










Cordoba, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Basílica Santa Rosa de Lima in Buenos Aires:














Taken from this video:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mercado Norte - Cordoba*









Mercado Norte - Cordoba, Argentin by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Córdoba city, Córdoba province*










http://www.lavoz.com.ar/ciudadanos/cordoba-con-el-panorama-que-disfrutan-los-pajaros


----------



## Bög (Jul 12, 2006)

Ferrocarril Austral Fueguino (Ushuaia-Tierra del Fuego Island)


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ What is Nico Meloni doing at the center of the photo, a tad bit to the bottom-right?

Great pic.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puerto Gaboto, Santa Fe Province*


Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedestrian street - Cordoba*









Pedestrian street - Cordoba, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


San Jerónimo y Buenos Aires by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral - Cordoba*









Cathedral - Cordoba, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Diagonal Norte avenue, in Buenos Aires:















Taken from this video:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Fuentes Palace, Rosario City*


Palacio Fuentes by Walter Trentin, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

:drool:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Terminal de Ómnibus "Mariano Moreno" - Rosario*









Terminal de Ómnibus "Mariano Moreno" - Rosario, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Perito Moreno Glacier, Santa Cruz Province*


Perito Moreno Glacier Sunset by Nicola Paltani, en Flickr


----------



## Bög (Jul 12, 2006)

I took this picture on November 2014 at the somehow hidden 'Jardín de los Picaflores' (Hummingbirds' Garden) in Iguazú village, known mainly by the waterfalls and almost anything else, but he who seeks shall find--and as modest as it might be, this little town has its little secrets to reveal...such as this garden designed by a lovely old lady who allows people to spend some relaxing time here watching these little birds buzzing around your head in absolute freedom (they're countless!) Here's a close up (Sorry for the long description!):


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Russian Orthodox Church (Iglesia Apostolica Ortodoxa Rusa) - Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Russian Orthodox Church (Iglesia Apostolica Ortodoxa Rusa) - Buenos Aires, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## cristian815 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Yungas, Salta province*










Fuente


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Chaltén in autumn, Santa Cruz province*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/2bleg/3693093418/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mina Julia (sulfur mine), Salta Province*


Mina Julia, Salta, Argentina by rodoluca88, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The BBVA Tower of Buenos Aires, currently on construction:















More on this vid:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Retiro Station - Buenos Aires*









Retiro Station - Buenos Aires, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pre-delta National Park, Entre Ríos Province*


Pre-Delta by Gonzalo de Miceu, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Bombonera - La Boca, Buenos Aires*









La Bombonera - La Boca, Buenos Aires, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

How nice to have the grass in such condition, seems they have a dedicated gardener to look after it with care and passion for soccer.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rosario City*


Stop by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Caleufú river, Neuquén province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...705026.-2207520000.1433470771.&type=3&theater


----------



## cristian815 (Jan 23, 2010)

​*Rosario city*








(Foto propia)​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ Muy buena Cristian


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Valdés Peninsula, Chubut Province*


Source


----------



## Nach01984 (May 12, 2015)

Muy buenas!... Hermoso país!.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Floralis Genérica - Buenos Aires*









Floralis Genérica - Buenos Aires, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sucia Lagoon, Santa Cruz Province*


_ZZZ9786 by Jonathan Zhang, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Train Stations - Buenos Aires*









Train Stations - Buenos Aires, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Carachi Pampa Volcano, Catamarca Province*


P1000759 by Luis Garriga, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt Fitz Roy - El Chalten*









Mt Fitz Roy - El Chalten, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Been there. Nice place :drool:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Palace of the Post Office in Buenos Aires:















Taken from this video:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Victoria Island, Neuquén province*










http://www.villalaangostura.gov.ar/images/actividades/full/5.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Caleufú River, Neuquén Province*


Sin título by Edic, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio Blanco and Mt. Fitz Roy - El Chalten*









Rio Blanco and Mt. Fitz Roy - El Chalten, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Teuco and Teuquito rivers, Impenetrable National Park, between Formosa and Chaco provinces*










https://www.facebook.com/1410367892....1433791909./1438649119769255/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ongamira, Córdoba Province*


Ongamira by oscar schifitto, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt Fitz Roy - El Chalten*









Mt Fitz Roy - El Chalten, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Corona del Inca crater, La Rioja Province*


Corona del Inca by Bruno Aiub Robledo, en Flickr


----------



## Nach01984 (May 12, 2015)

Gracias por las fotos!.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perito Moreno Glacier - El Calafate*









Perito Moreno Glacier - El Calafate, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cuña Pirú stream, Misiones Province*


ARROYO CUÑA PIRÚ by ANI1709, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perito Moreno Glacier - El Calafate*









Perito Moreno Glacier - El Calafate, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

next page


----------



## cristian815 (Jan 23, 2010)

Que bajón. :no:
Busqué información y lo único que encontré fue esta noticia.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tatón Desert, Catamarca Province*


Duna en el desierto de Tatón, Catamarca, Argentina by Gonza Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Playa Tacul - Bariloche*









Playa Tacul - Bariloche, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tornquist, Buenos Aires Province*


Rocas, campos, sierras, cielo, nubes by Sergio Pili, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Lago Nahuel Huapi from Cerro Campanario - Bariloche*









View of Lago Nahuel Huapi from Cerro Campanario - Bariloche, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Nothofagus in Tierra del Fuego province*










http://elnacionalista.mforos.com/680875/9734872-paisajes-argentos/?pag=10


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Lago Nahuel Huapi from Cerro Campanario - Bariloche*









View of Lago Nahuel Huapi from Cerro Campanario - Bariloche, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bariloche*









Bariloche, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bariloche*









Bariloche, Argentina by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Piedras Blancas Falls, Aristóbulo del Valle, Misiones province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/92296580.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Uspallata, Mendoza Province*


Uspallata by ENRIQUE CAMPO, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfront - Lago Lacar - San Martin de los Andes*









Waterfront - Lago Lacar - San Martin de los Andes by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tierra Mayor Valley, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Tierra Mayor by Daniel Barros, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfront - Lago Lacar - San Martin de los Andes*









Waterfront - Lago Lacar - San Martin de los Andes by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest in Puerto Península provincial park, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...911828.-2207520000.1435417364.&type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Herradura, Formosa Province*


Herradura by Formosa Hermosa, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Volcan Lanin - Argentina/Chile*









Volcan Lanin - Argentina/Chile by John Meckley, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cacheuta hot springs, Mendoza province*










http://elportaldemendoza.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Centro-Termal-Cacheuta.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villa Gesell, Buenos Aires Province*


Sin título by María Luz Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires - Balvanera: Palacio del Congreso de la Nación Argentina*









Buenos Aires - Balvanera: Palacio del Congreso de la Nación Argentina by Wally Gobetz, sur Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The skyline of Buenos Aires and the Post Office:















Taken from this documentary:


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

I wish I could have a chance to explore such a beautiful country. :nuts:

Stunning landscapes everywhere in Argentina.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Victoria Island, Neuquén Province*


Isla Victoria by Marcelo Las Heras, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Lanín. Neuquen*









Parque Nacional Lanín. Neuquen. Argentina (Explore) by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tierra del Fuego*


The eagle at the end of the world / El águila al fin del mundo by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Somewhere in La Rioja province*


La Rioja, Argentina. by La Vida De Viaje, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road between San Francisco and Santa Ana, Jujuy province *










https://www.facebook.com/1656618271....1435712359./1686511438240084/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Lanín. Neuquen*









Parque Nacional Lanín. Neuquen. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Alerces National Park, Chubut Province*


Cerca de la cascada de los tambores by Artur Schodziński, en Flickr


----------



## Bög (Jul 12, 2006)

Buenos Aires' today and yesterday crowning (I've just created this Flickr account, so I hope it works...)

arq 057 by Guillo Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Lanín. Neuquen*









Parque Nacional Lanín. Neuquen. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cordillera Oriental, Salta Province* 


DSC_2890-3 by norberto pancetti, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

From the Documentary of Skyscrapers: the *Alas Building*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Purmamarca. Jujuy.*









Purmamarca. Jujuy. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pre Delta National Park, Entre Ríos Province*


Las piedras by Gonzalo de Miceu, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Susques. Jujuy.*









Susques. Jujuy. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Yabotí river overview, Misiones province*










Photo taken by me, February 2013


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caviahue. Neuquén*









Caviahue. Neuquén. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

I love La Cordillera de los Andes. It's one of the most impresive places i've ever been.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Marine caves in Puerto Cook, Staten Island, Tierra del Fuego province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...593056.-2207520000.1436125599.&type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Salinas Grandes, Jujuy Province*


En La Tierra, El Cielo by Pa Nic, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Formosa National Reserve, El Impenetrable, Formosa province*










https://www.facebook.com/viajaportu...0.1436148154./860662544014878/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

edit.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caviahue. Neuquén*









Caviahue. Neuquén. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Enchanted Valley, Río Negro Province*


Patagonia In Raw [Explored] ***Thank You*** by Gonzalo M. Heredia, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caviahue. Neuquén*









Caviahue. Neuquén. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful place Caviahue !!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tierra del Fuego National Park, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Far away by Douglas Scortegagna, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Birds island, Chubut province*










http://relatoskayakeros.blogspot.com.ar/2010/10/kayakeada-en-puerto-madryn-puerto.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cono de Arita. Salta*









Cono de Arita. Salta. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Posadas Lake, Santa Cruz Province*


The arch - Rio Tarde by Rita Willaert, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tolar Grande. Salta.*









Tolar Grande. Salta. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Bariloche, small circuit in winter, Río Negro province*










https://www.facebook.com/Parques.Na....1437052657./1030164540327544/?type=3&theater


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Sunset in Lake San Roque. Córdoba province*


Atardecer en San Roque by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr

​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Isla de los Estados (Staten Island), Tierra del Fuego Province*


Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antofagasta de la Sierra, Catamarca*









Antofagasta de la Sierra, Catamarca, Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


La Docta by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Agua Negra Pass, San Juan Province*


Climbing to Paso Agua Negra by Harriet and Neil Pike, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Peñon, Catamarca*









El Peñon, Catamarca, Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iguazú Falls, Misiones Province*


Iguazu falls Argentina by annette.beatriz, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vicuñas, camino a Antofalla, Catamarca*









Vicuñas, camino a Antofalla, Catamarca, Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Campo de piedra pómez. Catamarca*









Campo de piedra pómez. Catamarca. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Seashells beaches, San Antonio Este, Río Negro Province*










https://www.facebook.com/1434428036...428036771912/1624844541063593/?type=1&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Fuego River, Río Grande, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Vast Patagonia by Ruben Bertossi, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cementerio en la montaña, Andes*









cementerio en la montaña by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ Maimará, Jujuy Province.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Arrayanes River, Chubut Province*


Rio arrayanes,Chubut,Argentina by Gabriel Parraguez Gomez, en Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Tucumán mountains* (Tucumán Province):














Taken from this video:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires*









Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San Martín de los Andes, aerial view, Neuquén province*










https://www.facebook.com/interpatag...30522035067/10155883191235068/?type=1&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Negro River, Chaco National Park, Chaco Province*


Parque Nacional Chaco by Alan Dodd, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Teatro Colón - Buenos Aires*









Teatro Colón - Buenos Aires by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Esquel, Chubut Province*


La Trochita by Artur Schodziński, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Caviahue overview, Neuquén province*










http://www1.rionegro.com.ar/blogs/v...p-content/uploads/2013/09/Caviahue-nevado.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Buenos Aires*









Sans titre by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tilcara, Jujuy Province*


People - Gente by Carlos J M Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires - Balvanera: Palacio del Congreso de la Nación Argentina*









Buenos Aires - Balvanera: Palacio del Congreso de la Nación Argentina by Wally Gobetz, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Arrayanes river, Chubut province*










http://www.fotonat.org/altaresol.php?image_id=73581


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


Centro Cultural Córdoba by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ice cave in Hielo Azul glacier, Refugio Natación, Río Negro Province*


Hielo en Refugio Natación by cildo sonda, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Navegación en Cataratas del Iguazú - Misiones - Argentina*









Navegación en Cataratas del Iguazú - Misiones - Argentina by Claudio Spinelli, sur Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Palace of the National Congress* in Buenos AIres














More on this video:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garganta del diablo - Cataratas del Iguazú - Misiones - Argentina*









Garganta del diablo - Cataratas del Iguazú - Misiones - Argentina by Claudio Spinelli, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Geyser in Los Tachos, Neuquén Province*


Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reserva de Biósfera Yabotí - Misiones*









Reserva de Biósfera Yabotí - Misiones - Argentina by Claudio Spinelli, sur Flickr


----------



## Silvina Mary Padilla (Mar 4, 2012)

Boyshow said:


> *Garganta del diablo - Cataratas del Iguazú - Misiones - Argentina*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incredible, these men sailing at death's door, like Devil Pool in Victoria falls


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful Misiones !!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sierra de la Ventana, Buenos Aires Province*


Sierra de la Ventana [Re-load] by Gonzalo M. Heredia, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Fields in Intendente Alvear, La Pampa Province*


El cielo y sus caprichos by Damian Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tolar Grande, Salta Province*


IMG_8668 by Columboy.2079, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road in Las Lenguas, Clavillo slope, Tucumán province*










http://www.volarentucuman.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Las-Lenguas-Sergio.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Alerces Falls, Río Negro Province*


Cascada Los Alerces by Filippo Brunetti, en Flickr


----------



## Hourglassnebula (Aug 14, 2015)

Nando_ros said:


> *Tolar Grande, Salta Province*
> 
> 
> IMG_8668 by Columboy.2079, en Flickr


What a mesmerizing landscape. Argentina has such a diversity in landscape...very jealous:cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Yellow River, Famatina, La Rioja Province*


Río Amarillo by Mónica D. Curimá Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Portillo canyon and Iruya river Isla de Cañas, Salta province*










Photo taken by me, december 2014


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Kavanagh Building* and the *Plaza Hotel* in Buenos Aires:













...taken from this video:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monte León National Park, Santa Cruz Province*


Parque Monte León - Santa Cruz by Juan Manuel Acebal, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Barrancoso Stream, Entre Ríos Province*


Barrancoso by Judy Rutera, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Coasts of Paraná river, Empedrado Corrientes province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/6406817.jpg


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Art Excibition in Dionisi Palace. Córdoba province*



Salón de las Rosas by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## FelipeHorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente del Inca, Mendoza*









Puente del Inca, Mendoza by Fede Norte, sur Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The new chinese trains going through the entrance of *Chinatown*, in Buenos Aires:














More on this video:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the way to The Andes: Mendoza*









On the way to The Andes: Mendoza by Fede Norte, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Arrayán Forest, Neuquén Province*


Bosque de arrayanes en Bariloche by Alejandra Germano, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Enchanted fall, Aristóbulo del Valle, Misiones province*










http://comunidad.iebschool.com/myecotrips/files/2013/04/parablog.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alta Puna - Humahuaca - Iruya *









Quebradas, pueblos y desiertos by Fede Norte, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Incahuasi Volcano (6,638 meters), Catamarca Province*


Nevado Incahuasi by Igor Alecsander Fotografia, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cabra Corral dam, and Juramento river canyon, Salta province*










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0GgDVb8r-fI/TyCY075XASI/AAAAAAAAAI8/jlm4oiMfsuI/s1600/DSC00629.JPG


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


Proa by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

^^

Whoa. Wikipedia has an entry about la Cañada (in Spanish obviously).


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuesta del Obispo, Salta*









Inglesas en el abismo by Fede Norte, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Escondido Lake, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Lago Escondido by Daniel Barros, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*









Puerto Madero Buenos Aires Argentina by BORIS G, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Chos Malal, Neuquén province*










https://www.facebook.com/interpatag...30522035067/10156043683145068/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero Buenos Aires *









Puerto Madero Buenos Aires Argentina by BORIS G, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Beaches in Necochea, Buenos Aires Province*


DRONE PHOTO by Ojo Captor, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


Córdoba by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Argentine National Congress Buenos Aires*









Argentine National Congress Buenos Aires Argentina by BORIS G, sur Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Italian modernism* (also called *Liberty*) on one of the many corners of Buenos Aires


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario City, Santa Fe Province*


Sin título by ovalci, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

Mendoza, central park


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Argentine National Congress Buenos Aires *









Argentine National Congress Buenos Aires Argentina by BORIS G, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Correntoso river, between Nahuel Huapi and Correntoso lakes, Neuquén province*










http://www.elcordillerano.com.ar/~e...n-al-proyecto-oficial-de-nueva-ley-de-bosques


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Road to Escaba Dam, Tucumán Province*


Camino a Escaba by Fundación ProYungas - www.proyungas.org.ar, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Palacio Barolo, Buenos Aires*









View from Palacio Barolo Buenos Aires Argentina by BORIS G, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ Beautiful pic of Buenos Aires !!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Altos Limpios Desert, Lavalle, Mendoza Province*


Altos Límpios, Lavalle, Mendoza, Argentina by Dedé Vargas - Travel Writer, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road to Calingasta, San Juan province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=790933061029922&set=gm.414435998766740&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casa Rosada (Casa de Gobierno) Buenos Aires *









Casa Rosada (Casa de Gobierno) Buenos Aires Argentina by BORIS G, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planetario Galileo Galilei, Buenos Aires*









Planetario Galileo Galilei Buenos Aires Argentina by BORIS G, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Bariloche's landscapes, Río Negro province*










http://www.emeageturismo.com.ar/index.php?pag=info_destino&paisID=23


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Bayo, Neuquén Province*


Descender by JavierAndrés, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Farming near Santa Rosa, La Pampa province*










http://www.youbioit.com/files/newimages/11/226/lapampasantarosab.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avenida Corrientes, Buenos Aires *









Avenida Corrientes Buenos Aires Argentina by BORIS G, sur Flickr


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ Oh, how good it is to know that there are good citizen in Buenos Aires that park their car on a lane that's exclusively for bikes, and that it doesn't only happen here in Posadas.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mata atlántica rainforest in Urugua-í provincial park, Misiones province*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1449363716_6507ed615d56716d1152e783493bd500


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avenida de Mayo, Buenos Aires *









Avenida de Mayo Buenos Aires Argentina by BORIS G, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cape Domingo, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Cabo Domingo by Ruben Bertossi, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Boca Caminito, Buenos Aires *









La Boca Caminito Buenos Aires Argentina by BORIS G, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


Paseo del Buen Pastor by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Upsala Glacier, Santa Cruz Province*


Floating piece of a giant by Alexandre Rocha, en Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

^^

Glaciers from a different perspective:

*Photo Friday: Argentine Glaciers from the Eye of Astronauts*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landscap 20k from Mendoza*









Mendoza landscap Argentina by BORIS G, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Miguel de los Ríos, Córdoba Province*


San Miguel De Los Rios by NinaBenders, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mata atlántica rainforest in Piray Jungle, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=933606766687190&set=t.100006353533395&type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tin Tin Straight Line, Salta Province*


Recta del Tin Tin by Ariel Loncon, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mendoza landscap*









Mendoza landscap Argentina by BORIS G, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA SARMIENTO SQUARE


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cariló, Buenos Aires Province*


Sin título by Julieta Weller, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake at Perito Moreno glacier, at, El Calafate, Patagonia*









Lago Argentino by Douglas Scortegagna, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San Francisco overview, Jujuy province*










http://www.tiacarola.com.ar/images/tiacarola1.jpg


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

*La Zeta lagoon
Chubut province*


Laguna La Zeta by Artur Schodziński, en Flickr​


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


Palacio de Justicia by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr

​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Devil's river, Santa Cruz Province*


Rio del Diablo by Helder Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Puerto Pirámides, Chubut province*










https://www.facebook.com/3763027600...76302760084/10155032902105085/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia, Patagonia *









Tierra del Fuego by Douglas Scortegagna, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Atuel Canyon, Mendoza Province*


Caravana by val-, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At Tierra del Fuego National Park, Ushuaia, Patagonia*









Argentina by Douglas Scortegagna, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Argentino - Patagonia*









Lago Argentino - Patagonia by Douglas Scortegagna, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Los Chorrillos, Córdoba province*










https://www.facebook.com/loschorril...0.1444525432./352917338243377/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PN Tierra Del Fuego - Ushuaia*









PN Tierra Del Fuego - Ushuaia by M. Maia, sur Flickr


----------



## thanhhailand (Oct 11, 2015)

*Opalriverside*

Thanh Hải Land Chuyên Cung Cấp Căn Hộ Hàng Đầu Cho Khách Hàng. Cơ Hội Tốt Đầu Tư Bất Động Sản Là Đây. Xây Những Giá Trị - Dựng Những Ước Mơ.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PN Tierra Del Fuego - Ushuaia*









PN Tierra Del Fuego - Ushuaia by M. Maia, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mesilla Hill, Jujuy Province*


Source


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The massive corner of Corrientes and Pueyrredón in Buenos Aires:















Taken from this vid:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Limón ravine, near Acambuco, Salta province*










https://www.facebook.com/Conservaci...0794386303345/862804087102369/?type=3&theater


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Glacier Spegazzini
Los Glaciares National Park

Glacier Spegazzini by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pilcomayo national park, Formosa province*










https://www.facebook.com/Lihue.Expe....1448066853./1042073859156975/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Río Limay en algún lugar de la estepa Patagónica*









Aguas del desierto by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## cristian815 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Train to the clouds, Salta province
*










Fuente


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beaches in San Antonio Este, Rio Negro province*











http://www.descubrepatagonia.com/anunciantes/repository/Ciudades/Las_Grutas/_MG_7353.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza San Martín/Rosario*









La plaza y el palacio by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foto tomada desde Costa Alta/Rosario*









Día ideal para la navegación by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Azul river, near El Bolsón, , Rio Negro province*








]

https://www.facebook.com/elbolson/p...0.1448363949./869589773094128/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario turística *
Barco Ciudad de Rosario fotografiado desde Costa Alta/Rosario









Rosario turística by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Alta Gracia. Córdoba*


Trasncendence by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Bahía *
Foto tomada desde el cerro Campanario/Bariloche









La Bahía by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road to Valle Colorado, Jujuy province*










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-L2yIaGPKn...5RUP0/s1600/foret-tropicale-las-yungas(3).jpg


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

Boyshow said:


> *Rosario turística *
> Barco Ciudad de Rosario fotografiado desde Costa Alta/Rosario





Boyshow said:


> *La Bahía *
> Foto tomada desde el cerro Campanario/Bariloche





Boyshow said:


> *Foto tomada desde Costa Alta/Rosario*


In ínglish, boy, recuerda que en este hilo todo es inínglish, becos is internéishonal.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero/Buenos Aires*









Se despide el día en Puerto Madero by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*"La Yesera" in road to Cafayate, Salta province*










https://www.facebook.com/Visit.Salt...1302450573967/938422012862003/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero/Buenos Aires*









Reflejos del crecimiento by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City
*

Vidriera en Córdoba by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Montanini (Nov 21, 2015)

Sí, esta bueno!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Aconcagua/Mendoza*









El amo del cielo de America by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Fitz Roy-Santa Cruz*










https://drscdn.500px.org/photo/43752970/m=2048/59473f28278321a4f23b64330b334f12​


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

^^

It's also called Cerro Chaltén.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valle Grande,San Rafael/Mendoza*









El pasaje del agua by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA, SAN MARTIN PARK


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peatonal Sarmiento/Mendoza*









Mañana del 25 de Mayo by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fagnano/Tierra del Fuego*









El paso que conduce al fin del mundo by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road in the Yungas rainforest near San Lucas, Jujuy province*










http://weekend.perfil.com/2015-11-26-25863-de-la-quebrada-a-la-selva/trekking-tilcara-calilegua-713/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glaciar Perito Moreno/Santa Cruz*









El reino del hielo by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mata atlántica rainforest in Aristóbulo del Valle, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/viajaportupais/photos/pcb.929963030418162/929962777084854/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Argentino/Santa Cruz*









Colores del Sur by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Río Lapataia/Ushuaia*









No todos los días grises son malos... by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Baggilt lake, Chubut province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/64043075.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Faro Les Eclaireurs,Canal del Beagle/Usuhuaia*









Te guiaré hacia el fin del mundo... by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Bermejo river near El Talar, Salta province*










http://www.cuartopodersalta.com.ar/busqueda-sin-exito/


----------



## sondonk (Dec 5, 2015)

bagus bagus ya fotonyaaa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canal del Beagle/Ushuaia*









El canal de Beto y Mel by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## TheSnapshotCafe (Nov 30, 2015)

summer time ha?


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Tiraxi. Jujuy province*



Las Cabañas by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario*









El Paraná y su ciudad by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna Nimez/Santa Cruz*









Sin ataduras... by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glaciar Perito Moreno/Santa Cruz*









Aire fresco by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oasis, Neuquen*









Oasis by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valle Encantado*









Si tienes imaginación, probablemente tengas creatividad... by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Puelo/Chubut*









Recuerdos del lago Puelo by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*La Escondida fall, near Bernardo de Yrigoyen, Misiones province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28022165.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Nahuel Huapi Lake*









Llego el Viernes... by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Aerial view of Frías lake and Blest arm of the Nahuel Huapi lake, Río Negro province *










http://www.imagenesparabajar.com/wp...3/cordillera-de-los-andes-en-la-patagonia.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avenida Corrientes. Buenos Aires.*









Avenida Corrientes. Buenos Aires. Argentina by David Ruiz Luna, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Puelo/Chubut*









Sur Argentino by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA ARISTIDES STREET


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iguazu falls*









Iguazu falls by David Ruiz Luna, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Paraná city, Entre Ríos province*










http://www.entremedios.tv/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/parana.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Corrientes Cape, Mar del Plata,Buenos Aires province*










http://losandes.com.ar/files/image/2015/11/26/991978.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Catedral*









Aguardando a los esquiadores by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Honda ravine in road to Caspalá, Jujuy province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=645670092231012&set=o.966394013377087&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero. Buenos Aires. *









Puerto Madero. Buenos Aires. Argentina. by David Ruiz Luna, sur Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

At the *Microcentro, Buenos Aires*:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Miranda acclivity, La Rioja province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=76673&o=cat&cat=1


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Calingasta valley, San Juan province*










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-R-j6-JynkwU/UVEQPvu396I/AAAAAAAAC24/aghDoxd3FHw/s1600/IMG_8775.JPG


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mascardi Lake*









Naturaleza de la Patagonia by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Perito Moreno glacier in spring, Santa Cruz province*










https://www.facebook.com/interpatag...59130635068/10156359128175068/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Andes*









After breakfast by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garganta del Diablo/Cerro Tronador*









La vertiente by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Expedition in Baritu national park, Salta province*










http://saltaturismo.com/blog/project/proyecto-juco/


----------



## engelard (Dec 27, 2015)

magnificent


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Tronador*









En busca de Banshee by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

I see that and I drool just the same... Nature you're awesome...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Pañuelo*









La casita del bosque by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*La Fragua waterfall, Neuquén province*










http://neuquentur.gob.ar/lab/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Mtrekking-mzano-03.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luna Park/Capital Federal. Buenos Aires*









Mundo de los espectáculos by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Martín de los Andes*









Llego el verano by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral nuestra Señora del Nahuel Huapi/Bariloche*









Prolijidad religiosa by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Nahuel Huapi/Villa La Angostura*









Aguas calmas by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## EmilieJackson (Dec 31, 2015)

Love the photos! Gorgeous!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Azul river, near El Bolsón, Río Negro province*










http://hastaelfindelmundoenk.blogspot.com.ar/2010/01/esquel-lago-puelo-el-bolson.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Tronador*









Truenos milenarios by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Blest*









Un mundo aparte... by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Temperate forest in La Quebrada Reserve, Sierras Chicas, Córdoba province*










http://www.lavoz.com.ar/ciudadanos/en-2050-solo-quedara-la-mitad-de-bosque-en-las-sierras-chicas


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Victoria Island, Nahuel Huapi National Park, Neuquén province*










https://www.facebook.com/Photodesig...5464948866231/975178929228159/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Blest*









Aunque el día sea gris, hay mucho verde esperanza by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## the_escapist (Feb 4, 2009)

*Lago Paimún, Neuquén*

Untitled by Ivan Andre Scheel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brazo Blest/Lago Nahuel Huapi*









La isla by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*San Salvador de Jujuy. Jujuy province*


San Salvador de Jujuy zona Centro by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr

​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Congreso Nacional, Buenos Aires*









Congreso Nacional by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Boyshow said:


>


What a jungle


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza detras del centro civico/Bariloche*









Penumbras... by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

Impressive landscapes!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Buenos Aires*









Private view by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Purmamarca. Jujuy province*


Purmamarca by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Rosario City - Santa Fe Province*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pintemos el cielo de Rosario*









Dos torres y muchos barriletes... by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*









Días tormentosos by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rutas solitarias, Pentagonia*









Rutas solitarias by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Congreso Nacional, Buenos Aires*









Sin quórum by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa Alicurá/Patagonia*









Un pueblo que extraña a sus habitantes... by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*









A touch of color by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Tilcara. Jujuy province*


Divisadero by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Escalabrini Ortis/Rosario*









Entrenamiento nocturno by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA, ALAMEDA


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires view*









Buenos Aires view by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

^^ Great shoot!


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Laguna Verde, Catamarca


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de Nuestra Señora del Nahuel Huapi/Bariloche*









Bendito día... by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Bonding waters of Frías river and Blest arm of the Nahuel Huapi lake*










Photo taken by me, january 2016


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Laguna Santa Maria, Salta Province.*


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Cono de Arita, Salta Province.*


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Desierto del Diablo, Salta Province.*


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Ojos de Mar, Salta Province.*


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*El Arenal, Salta Province.*


----------



## cristian815 (Jan 23, 2010)

NachoGB said:


> Laguna Verde, Catamarca


*Laguna Verde, Catamarca*










Fuente


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Las Vueltas river, near El Chaltén, Santa Cruz province*










Photo taken by me january 2016


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Quebrada de Humahuaca. Jujuy province*


Postal de la Quebrada de Humahuaca by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Desierto del Laberinto, Salta Province.*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Falls and Castaño Overo glacier in Tronador Volcano, Río Negro province*










https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3527/3238682483_c53d63dc86_b.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Colours of Chiyayoc, Salta province*










https://notiruya.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/010.jpg


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Ojos de mar, Salta Province.*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beaches in Puerto Pirámides, Chubut province*










http://argentina.tur.ar/pic/ck/780x600/1450283502_chubut.jpg


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Laguna Verde in Catamarca looks an amazing place :cheers:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Quijadas hills and Potrero de la Aguada Canyon, San Luis province*










http://www.jorgesanpedro.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/galleries/post-548/full/CRW-1448-1200.jpg


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Quebrada de Humahuaca. Jujuy province*


Panorama by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Buenos Aires


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

RobertoBancrofth, one photo per post/day, thank you


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Patagonia*









Un lugar en la estepa by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Humahuaca. Jujuy province*


Artesanos Humahuaqueños by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia*









cumbres doradas by maria luisa novela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hermosa Buenos Aires*









Hermosa Buenos Aires by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

La Plata Cathedral - La Plata


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

The Iguazu Falls


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

RobertoBancrofth, Once picture per day, once again...


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Why so eager, RobertoBancrofth?


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Blest*









Jardines del sur by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest and Bermejo river, near Orán, Salta province*










http://www.alejandroespeche.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/yungas-oran-salta-bermejo-camino.jpg


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Lujan - Buenos Aires Province


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia*









espejo by maria luisa novela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Buenos Aires*









Otra de la "City" by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Truenos de la Patagonia*









Truenos de la Patagonia by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia*









Nubes al final de la tierra by maria luisa novela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*









Atardecer de ayer desde la terraza. by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

Beautiful Argentina!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Club de pescadores, Buenos Aires*









Club de pescadores by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tierra del Fuego, Región de Magallanes.*









Agua, fuego, tierra y viento by Diego Ignacio Santana Alarcón, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ventisquero Negro,cerro Tronador.*









Los colores del planeta by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Puerto Pirámides beaches, Chubut province*



















http://fotoplomer.wix.com/fotoplomer2015#!awards/chrj


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Tilcara. Jujuy*


Hacia el cerro by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr
​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balvanera, Buenos Aires*









Once by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iguazu*









Devil's Throat viewpoint from above by Andrey Sulitskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Blest*









Aislado by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Yungas rainforest near San Francisco, Jujuy province*










http://elpumitafotos.blogspot.com.a...0-07:00&max-results=20&start=17&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Esquinas de Salta*









Esquinas de Salta by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires *









Sans titre by M Lucena Fotografia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario*









Rosario vista desde el barco by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Noise water. A small waterfall on the way of the hill, Salta.*









Ruido a agua by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Creek into the Mata Atlántica rainforest, Misiones province*










http://elpais.com/elpais/2016/03/21/album/1458591950_959903.html#1458591950_959903_1458593147


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*









Corbeta Uruguay by M Lucena Fotografia, sur Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*President Barack Obama last week in Puerto Blest*


hosting imagenes​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Malvinas Islands Monument in Ushuaia City

Today, April 2nd is the 34th anniversary of the Malvinas/Faklands war.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario by night*









Una noche fría de luna llena by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planetarium, Buenos Aires*









Planetarium by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Paseando por Humahuaca. Jujuy*


Esquina Humahuaqueña by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Faro San Antonio - Provincia de Buenos Aires*

Faro San Antonio by Rubén, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*









Puerto Madero Nocturno by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Calilegua national park, from Mesada las Colmenas overview, Jujuy province*










http://www.jujuyaldia.com.ar/2014/0...-el-intendente-del-parque-nacional-calilegua/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Blest*









Vida silvestre by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Humahuaca. Jujuy*


Las Humahuaqueñas by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Campo de Piedra Pomez, Catamarca Province.*


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice panoramic.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia San Francisco, Salta*









Mística by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Jaaukanigás, Santa Fe Province*


Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Welcome back Nando Ros


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires by night.*









Diagonal Sur by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> Welcome back Nando Ros


Thank you very much


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pantojo Hill, Neuquén Province*


Cerro Pantojo.Piton Volcánico by Fieltros de la Patagonia, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San Carlos de Bariloche overview from Campanario Hill, Río Negro province*










Photo taken by me, february 2016


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

Mendoza, Ruta 7


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Isla Corazón,Lago Mascardi*









Corazón del Mascardi by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Autumn in Tierra Del Fuego Island, Tierra del Fuego province*










https://smokecurtain.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/7c6506220.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Beaches near Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires Province*


cave-900pxV-CWM by Sergio Moya, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iglesia San Francisco, Salta*









Iglesia San Francisco, Salta, Argentina by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Road to La Hoya, Chubut Province*


Camino hacia la Hoya by Artur Schodziński, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piñeyro, Buenos Aires*









Fragata Sarmiento by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

romanyo said:


> La Payunia
> 
> Nice Pick!


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

Gustavo-cabj said:


> *POZO DE LAS ANIMAS, MENDOZA*


Nice Pick!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Trekking to Martial glacier, Tierra del Fuego Province*


River by Fernando Cesari, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Pañuelo*









Solo para estresados by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

Baguala said:


> *Cordillera de los Andes-Provincia de Mendoza-Argentina*


Great Post!


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

great information


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

Donde es la foto?


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

mauricio_t86 said:


> *Río Grande de Mendoza near route 40* La Pasarela


Nice:banana:


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

M_K_O said:


> *Fiesta de la Vendimia*
> *Harvest Festival*
> *Mendoza*
> 
> ...


Muy linda foto
cabañas en san rafael​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planetarium, Palermo, Buenos Aires.*









In red by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

pirobeando said:


> *Payun - Mendoza*


Muy buena foto, se ve el frio que hacia.
cabañas en san rafael​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

Emi Ang said:


> Amazing photos, like usual in this thread.
> 
> *Cristo redentor - Frontier Argentina Chile*, Mendoza province
> 
> ...


Very Nice Pick, this place is amazing :banana:

Cabañas en San Rafael​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

*Valle Hermoso
Malargue - Mendoza








*Cabañas en San Rafael​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

octa22 said:


> Los reyunos, San rafael, Mendoza Province
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muy buena foto del club de pesca!
_cabañas en san rafael_​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mars Valley, Cusi Cusi, Jujuy Province*


Source


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA










http://www.losandes.com.ar/article/un-manto-blanco-en-el-valle-de-uco


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Boca, Buenos Aires*









Atardecer después de la lluvia by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

gonzalog said:


> MENDOZA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freezing day!
cabañas en san rafael​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

nachop666 said:


> *Embalse Los Reyunos - Provincia de Mendoza*
> 
> 
> Embalse Los Reyunos (San Rafael, Mendoza, Argentina). por thejourney1972 (South America "addicted"), en Flickr


Nice Pick!
Cabañas en San Rafael​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

maniacoargento said:


> *De los Patos lagoon, high Tunuyán River, Mendoza province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's beatiful for take a camping day near to the lagoon! 

Cabañas en San Rafael​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

maniacoargento said:


> ^^ One of the best theatre venues in the world, it's beautiful
> 
> 
> *Potrilleros dam, Mendoza province*
> ...


Very Nice pic of Potrerillos dam, mountains are beautiful with snow :banana:

cabañas en san rafael mendoza​


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA,TODAY


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario City, Santa Fe Province*


Source


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

gonzalog said:


> MENDOZA,TODAY


First snow of this year.


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA










https://www.facebook.com/entrecielo...287838925106/1220675967952949/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lago Nahuel Huapi *









Pinceladas del sur by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

maniacoargento said:


> ^^ Thanks! Glad you liked it.
> 
> Camino de los siete lagos: :drool:
> 
> ...


Nice Pic and nice colours:banana:
Cabañas en San Rafael​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

gonzalog said:


> MENDOZA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing landscape, thanks GonzaloG for share with us . 
Winter is comming!

Cabañas en San Rafael​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

gonzalog said:


> MENDOZA,TODAY


I hope this year will be full loaded of snow because Mendoza needs it.
Thanks Gonzalo for share with US.

Cabañas San Rafael​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Santa Ana, Misiones Province*


Volando al sol... by Pablo Reinsch, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Regionalismo. Tilcara, Jujuy*


Jardín by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*









Club de pescadores by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Autumn near Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego province*










http://www.loscauquenes.com/es/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

Cabañas-San-Rafael, welcome, but is One post a Day, if you want, put all photos in one post. Thanks


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

maniacoargento said:


> ^^ Gracias por visitar el hilo Vasthrash, pasate cuando quieras sos bienvenido. Saludos! :hi:
> 
> 
> *The Condor and the Andes, Luján de Cuyo, Mendoza province*
> ...


Nice Pick!. Amazing Animal 
Cabañas en San Rafael​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

rosalia catan said:


> Cabañas-San-Rafael, welcome, but is One post a Day, if you want, put all photos in one post. Thanks


Sorry for that, I think that Quotes/Replies not count on post count a day. I will replies only once a day.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Carachi Pampa Lagoon, Catamarca Province*


argentine-4102 by vero baclama, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Boca, Buenos Aires.*









Cielo Tormentoso en La Boca by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

dnh310 said:


> *El Nihuil - San Rafael, Mendoza, Argentina*
> 
> 
> WESTERN ARGENTINA: Curious geology of the Mendoza desert por thejourney1972 (South America "addicted"), en Flickr


Nice, thanks for sharing with us this amazing landscape.
Cabañas en San Rafael​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest in Enchanted fall provintial park, Misiones povince*










https://www.facebook.com/proyectope....1461949735./1083849198355296/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Waterfall near Laguna Torre, Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province*


Moss Away by Hilton Chen, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cantaro Lake*









El espejo de la montaña by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rapeseed fields, Victoria, Entre Ríos Province*


Colza by Mirko, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Argentina.*









Puerto Madero by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Ciudad de Córdoba*


Cañada de Córdoba by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

maniacoargento said:


> *Andes Range, Las Cuevas, Mendoza province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing pick for Aconcagua Montain. Thanks Chau DOG for share with us.

Cabañas en San Rafael​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Juramento river canyon and Cabra Corral dam, Salta Province*


Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Torre. Prov. de Santa Cruz*









Cerro Torre by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garganta del Diablo/Cerro Tronador*









Comparación by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Epulafquen Lagoons, Neuquén Province*


Lagunas Epulaufquen by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

maniacoargento said:


> *Maipo Volcano and Laguna del Diamante, Mendoza Province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing pic of this volcano!.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Guatraché, La Pampa Province*


Estemos juntos en estas tierras. by Franco Rostan, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*









Puerto Madero by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

Mendoza San Martin park


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Beagle Channel, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Canal Beagle by Alejandro Ezequiel Redondo, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Argentino, Prov. de Santa Cruz*









Témpanos Flotantes II by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mburucuyá National Park, Corrientes Province*


Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascada Los Cantaros*









La cascada del bosque by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*San Salvador de Jujuy*


Plaza Belgrano by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Futalaufquen Lake, Chubut Province*


Futalaufquen by Pedro Francisco Suarez, en Flickr


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

Nando_ros said:


> *Pincheira's Castles, Mendoza Province*


Wonderful pick!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Payogasta, Salta Province*


Sala de Payogasta by Pascal DELLOUVE, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Torre desde la Laguna Torre. Prov. de Santa Cruz*









Cerro Torre by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr​


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba*


El Kempes by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr
​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

dnh310 said:


> *Los Reyunos, Mendoza - Argentina*
> 
> 
> Los Reyunos, Mendoza por Ing Camb, en Flickr


Thanks for share with us


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Loma Bola near Villa Nougues, Tucumán province*










http://www.digitalitis.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/blog_posts/pc028973.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Roca Lake, Tierra del Fuego National Park, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Border by Gianluca Lombardi, en Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

^^

Also known as Lake Acigami since 2008.



> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lago_Roca_%28Tierra_del_Fuego%29
> 
> El nombre aborigen del lago es Acigami, que en idioma yagán significa "cesto o bolso alargado", y ha sido restituido en 2008, en la parte argentina, por la Administración de Parques Nacionales de Argentina. No obstante se permite seguir utilizando también el nombre de "Roca".


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Tronador *









Distintos niveles para la aventura by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente de la mujer, Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*









Puente de la mujer by Karina, sur Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*The Lost City, Talampaya, La Rioja Province*


Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moreno y Spegazzini. Prov. de Santa Cruz*









Témpanos Flotantes by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*The Pampas, Gödeken, Santa Fe Province*


Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Río Frías/Puerto Blest*









Donde uno se escucha a si mismo... by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

maniacoargento said:


> Excellent pictures!
> 
> 
> *Andes Range, Mendoza Province*
> ...


Great!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pinamar, Buenos Aires Province*


S/T by Facundo Diego, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Puerto Pirámides, Chubut province*










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_GOA68ZARF...nsula+Vald%C3%A9s+Puerto+Pir%C3%A1mide+60.JPG


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Nuevo, Buenos Aires*









Nuevas vistas by Karina, sur Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Limay River, Enchanted Valley, Neuquén Province*


Rio Limay,valle encantado,patagonia Argentina by Gabriel Parraguez, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Bolsón and Azul river, Río Negro province*










Photo taken by me february 2016


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

valle de uco, Mendoza










https://www.facebook.com/caminosdel...907325902021/1065435206882557/?type=3&theater


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

gonzalog said:


> valle de uco, Mendoza


Nice photo!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Transition between rainforest and savannah near Eldorado, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/piray.jung...923869800709/1565390503754045/?type=3&theater


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

magiar said:


> Aconcagua Mount, Mendoza
> 
> Source: National Geographic.


This Photo is Amazing, thanks for share with us.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pavón Stream, Santa Fe Province*


Salto del Arroyo Pavón by Nando G, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Beach in Camet, Buenos Aires Province*


Atardeceres... Playas de Camet, Mar del Plata. by Sergio Moya, en Flickr


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

rosalia catan said:


> *Las Leñas ski resort, Mendoza province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh man this it a lot of snow :banana:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Spegazzini Glacier, Santa Cruz Province*


Ghiacciaio Spegazzini by Pia M. - Vittoria S., en Flickr


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

rosalia catan said:


> *Payun Liso Volcano, Mendoza province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Mars!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Tronador*









Camino hacia la garganta del diablo by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

rosalia catan said:


> *Atuel River, near San Rafael, Mendoza province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summer!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hdr Buenos Aires*









Hdr Buenos Aires by Karina, sur Flickr​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

maniacoargento said:


> *Flower field in Mendoza, Mendoza Province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice on spring! 
Visita nuestra página


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cuesta del Viento, San Juan Province*


san juan argentina by Elina Uliarte, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Bandera. Parque Nacional Los Glaciares. Prov. de Santa Cruz*









Amanecer en Puerto Bandera by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Jordán river near San Francisco, Jujuy province*










https://losocultoshostelycamping.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/img_3385.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iberá Wetlands, Corrientes Province*


Esteros del Iberá by Farid Char, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lakes Moreno,Nahuel Huapi*









Un paraíso de 5 estrellas by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr​


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba city*


Plaza de la Inmaculada by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Toncek Lagoon, Río Negro Province*


Source


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

Mendoza, Penitentes










https://www.facebook.com/skipeniten...010601446896/1084098531638094/?type=3&theater


----------



## neal114 (Jun 15, 2016)

Argentina is really beautiful.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*









Vistas de mi ciudad by Karina, sur Flickr​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

gonzalog said:


> Mendoza, Penitentes


It's taken in the right moment! :banana:, thanks gonzalo for share with us.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Los Glaciares, prov. de Santa Cruz*









Ice Trekking by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

gonzm said:


> SAN RAFAEL - MENDOZA , ATUEL RIVER


_Loved this one!. A perfect beautiful landscape.

Mas de Valle Grande
_


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Yungas Jungle, Eco-Portal de Piedra, Jujuy Province*


The Yungas Jungle by Carlos Cuñado, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Camalote flowers in Predelta national Park, Entre Ríos province*










Photo taken by me 2015


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario City, Santa Fe Province*


Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Costa Alta/Rosario*









No todo lo que brilla es oro by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest near Aguaray, Salta province*










http://ecoturismoargentina.com.ar/assets/images/emprendimientos/dsc02408_large-34.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Penitentes, Mendoza Province*


Penitentes / Cordillera de los Andes by Leon Calquin, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama de Puerto Madero, Buenos aires*









Panorama de Puerto Madero by Karina, sur Flickr​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

Nando_ros said:


> *Penitentes, Mendoza Province*
> 
> 
> Penitentes / Cordillera de los Andes by Leon Calquin, en Flickr


Really Nice!

Cabañas en Mendoza​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Geysers, fumaroles and hot springs in Los Tachos, Domuyo volcano, Neuquén province*










http://img.gustfront.com.ar/rep/1408/34702664.jpg


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Purmamarca. Jujuy*


Ambulante en Purmamarca by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Nando_ros said:


> *Iberá Wetlands, Corrientes Province*
> 
> 
> Esteros del Iberá by Farid Char, en Flickr


I'm going there for 10 days in November in a college trip, I'm really excited about it (that's if I pass the last exam of the subject :lol


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bonito River Waterfall, Neuquén Province*


Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional Los Glaciares, prov. de Santa Cruz*









Glaciar Perito Moreno by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

rosalia catan said:


> *Aconcagua provincial park in spring, Mendoza province*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beatiful colours.
Actividades en Las Leñas​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lagoon in Chañar Ladeado, Santa Fe Province*


Calma de otoño, Bajo de Carelli, Chañar Ladeado, Argentina. by Gabikesalgueiro, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosario by night*









Una noche alucinante by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

gonzalog said:


> MENDOZA CITY IN WINTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of snow:banana:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires*









Vistas de mi ciudad by Karina, sur Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Blue Lagoon, Catamarca Province*


Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*









Atardecer en Puerto Madero II by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mercedario mountain, San Juan province*










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-teDSIyH052k/VQULucYNLYI/AAAAAAAANMQ/ofcwSmZJ3dU/s1600/DSCN1245.JPG


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Concepción, Tucumán Province and Nevados del Aconquija Mountain*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Punta Pirámides, Chubut Province*


Lobería by Santiago Antonio Castro, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*25 de Mayo/Rosario*









Acto de los productores del campo argentino by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Villa La Angostura, aerial view, Neuquén province*










http://www.infobae.com/2016/03/12/1796454-16-postales-la-patagonia-argentina/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*









Vistas de mi ciudad by Karina, sur Flickr​


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

*San Rafael Mendoza​**Villa 25 de Mayo*​Ubicación/located

Villa 25 de Mayo es una localidad del partido de San Rafael, Mendoza. Esta a ocho kilometros del embalse llamado los reyunos
Villa 25 de Mayo is part of San Rafael, Mendoza. It's located 8 kilometer from los reyunos dam








​​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Escondido Lake, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Southern Patagonia by wbirt1, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*









City Lights by Graciela Pierre, sur Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sierra de las Quijadas National Park, San Luis Province*


Sierra de la Quijada-San Luis by Miguel Rigoni, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mar del Plata*









La felíz solitaria by Juan Pablo, sur Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Santa Fe de la Veracruz city, Santa Fe province*










http://www.hotelunlate.com.ar/data/img_cont/galeria_home/1_68.jpg


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tafi del Valle, Tucuman Province


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Correntoso Lake, Neuquén Province*


Lago Correntoso by Sergio Becutti, en Flickr


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Futalaufquen lake, Los Alerces National Park*
*Chubut province*


Reflejos by Pedro Francisco Suarez, en Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Bustamante Bay, Chubut province*










https://www.facebook.com/1314355268...1435526882120/523963077629361/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ander Egg Fall, Entre Ríos Province*


Source


----------



## Devorde (Jul 19, 2016)

Correntoso Lake. :cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Eléctrico Valley, El Chaltén, Santa Cruz Province*


Vallée Eléctrico - Patagonie by Ghislain Mary, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paraná River, Rosario, Santa Fe Province*


Río Paraná by Daniela Carreira, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Basilica of Our Lady of Luján, Luján, Buenos Aires Province*


LUJAN by Stella Maris, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Cajón Lagoon, Mendoza Province*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pucará de Juella, Jujuy Province*


Source


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Aspero mountain, San Luis province*










http://postaraices.com/site-posta/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/posta-raices-cerro-aspero-5.jpg


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

gonzalog said:


> Mendoza , Malargue Castillos de Pincheira


Nice pick!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Olivia River, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Naicó, La Pampa Province*


Caldén by Sergio Becutti, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Laguna Verde (Green Lagoon), Catamarca Province*


Volcanic lake at 5000m altitude by Manuel Correia, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Almbach Stream, La Cumbrecita, Córdoba Province*


Arroyo Almbach by Alain Macías de Albear, en Flickr


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

Nando_ros said:


> *Puente del Inca, Mendoza province*
> 
> 
> Puente del Inca por Rotweiss.TV, en Flickr


Fantastic


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Posadas city by night, south entrance, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/misioneson...03253332910/10154123608732911/?type=3&theater


----------



## cabañas-san-rafael (Apr 22, 2016)

gonzalog said:


> MENDOZA


wineyards and Snow.

Cabañas en San Rafael​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Punta Perdices beaches near Las Grutas, Río Negro province*



















https://www.facebook.com/gabrielfab...74950990856.1073741840.100000050807243&type=3


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mirada del Doctor, Río Negro Province*


Source


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Amazing pictures and landscapes!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Beaches near Puerto Argentino, Malvinas Islands - Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Islas Malvinas by Douglas Fernandes, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pampa Trompul, Neuquén province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=81580&o=cat&cat=1


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pueblo Viejo River, Quebrada del Portugués, Tucumán Province*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Epuyén Lake, Chubut Province*


Lago Epuyén by Matías Ballistreri, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Antofagasta de la Sierra, Catamarca Province*


0455b by Fer Orioli, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Pantanoso reserve, Jujuy province*










https://www.facebook.com/biodiv/posts/183809078304332


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Ushuaia, aerial view, Tierra del Fuego province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207195061177805&set=gm.1125024157586655&type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San Isidro, Salta province*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/657404440971811/photos/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Chaltén, Santa Cruz Province*


El Chaltén, Patagonia by Artur Schodziński, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Punta Mogotes, Buenos Aires province*










http://www.buenosaires.tur.ar/page/image_thumb/870d84bfcfa767bbd56645c9242b6173.jpg/973/615


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Curruhué Lake, Neuquén Province*


Source


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Sunset in El Palmar national park, Entre Ríos province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=81811&o=cat&cat=1


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Skyline of Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Taken from this video:


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

EMArg said:


> Skyline of Buenos Aires:


Impressive skyline and sunset


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

Next page


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Submarino formation, in Atuel Canyon, Mendoza province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=80716&o=cat&cat=1


----------



## cristian815 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Villa Gesell 
Buenos Aires province*










Fuente


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Santa Fe Province*


Rosario by Jorge Toselli, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Piltiquitron mountain, El Bolsón, Río Negro province*










https://scontent-eze1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/14939550_1138996196153483_7333030977885291545_o.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Aerial panorama of the argentine falls in Iguazú National park, Misiones province*










http://www.adrianratter.com/wp-content/gallery/south-america/iguazu-falls-helicopter.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Conchillas beaches near Las Grutas, Río Negro province*










http://relatosdeunviajero.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/20150220_131539.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cuesta del Obispo, Salta Province*


Cuesta del Obispo by NFTOMY, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Green Lagoon, Neuquén Province*


Patagonia Argentina. Laguna Verde. by Fer-B., en Flickr


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Condor stay and San Martín lake, Santa Cruz province*










https://www.facebook.com/EstanciaEl...2196750549286/929348043834150/?type=3&theater


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA, SAN MARTIN PARK


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lanín Volcano, Neuquén Province*


Where the blue river meets the sleeping volcano by Rodolfo Frino, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Guillermo National Park, San Juan Province*


Reserva de Biosfera San Guillermo by Elina Uliarte, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Parana city, Entre Rios Province*








[/url]
Posando para la Luna by Rouge Gaston Argentina, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iberá Wetlands, Corrientes Province*


IBERÁ '14 397 by Joaquin Gana, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Venado Port and Viveres island, Nahuel Huapi lake, Neuquén province*










http://www.barilochexcursiones.com/images/sistema/imagenestop/4.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Buitrera Canyon, Chubut province*










https://www.facebook.com/EiseoMiciu...1378668543858/294636397551417/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*The Andes, Mendoza Province*


El Paisaje se Devela by Javier Canale, en Flickr


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

hermosa Argentina!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Tropical rainforest in Baritu national park, Salta province*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/113438096#


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Alerces Falls, Río Negro Province*


Cascada Los Alerces by Lucas Bastarreix, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*El Mollar, Tucuman Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Alerces Lagoon, El Hoyo, Chubut Province*


Source


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Enchanted valley and Limay river, Neuquén province*










http://www.florian.com.ar/fm/fotografia.php


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pehuen-Có, Buenos Aires Province*


Money equal problems by 3M1L14N0, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Río Eléctrico Valley, Santa Cruz Province*


Santa Cruz by Mario Cuitiño, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cliffs, caves and reefs in Puerto Piramides, Chubut province*










http://www.imagenesenpatagonia.com.ar/public.ashx?galeria-de-fotos


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Palmar National Park, Entre Ríos Province*


Source


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA PARADOR SAN MARTIN , GODOY CRUZ










godoy cruz ciudad mural a cielo abierto


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puerto Hoppner, Staten Island, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Pilar, La Rioja Province*


LAguna Brava - La Rioja by Silvana Varela, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Punta Pardelas beaches, Chubut province*










Photo taken from my drone, december 2016


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Near Santa Rosa, La Pampa Province*


postal pampeana by juan pablo marchessi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mount Tronador and Hess Lake, Río Negro Province*


Source


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Villa la Angostura from overview balcony, Neuquén province*










Photo taken by me, january 2016


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Durazno, Córdoba Province*


Rio el Durazno, Cordoba. by Valentin Brega, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*"Oasis" in Sol Complex, near Necochea beaches, Buenos Aires province *










http://www.complejosolasol.com.ar/images/5.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Fagnano Lake, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Tierra del Fuego National Park by wbirt1, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Empedrado, Corrientes Province*


Source


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA , MAIPU


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Perito Moreno Glacier, Santa Cruz Province*


Perito Moreno by James Brew, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Yungas rainforest in Pintascayo lagoon, Salta province*










http://www.eltribuno.info/adjuntos/170/imagenes/000/925/0000925512.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Meliquina River, Neuquén Province*


Rio Meliquina by Marcelo Bischoff, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pumice Stone Field, Catamarca Province*


Argentina, Noroeste / Northwest, 2016 by Pedro Carrilho, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Calabalumba river, capilla del Monte, Córdoba province*










Photo taken by me, january 2017


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Osununu reserve, Misiones province*










http://www.temaiken.org.ar/uploads/Osununu.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Encuentro River, Carrenleufú, Chubut Province*


Río Encuentro by @pfsuarez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Our Lady of the Rosary Cathedral, Rosario, Santa Fe Province*


Cathedral of Rosario seen from behind by Jorge Toselli, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Van Titter Stream, Río Negro Province*


Source


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Caleta Falsa beaches, Río Negro province*










Photo taken by me february 2016


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San Miguel de Tucumán city, San Martín street, Tucumán province*










https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-xxnw0Wxdx-k/Vr-F7uPYlII/AAAAAAAAASA/O09wWKcWsvw/s1600/HOTELplazaWEB.jpg


----------



## Treeq (Oct 14, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*River View Towers in Buenos Aires:*

Buenos Aires: River View Towers by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hornocal Range, Jujuy Province*


Hornocal. Jujuy by NFTOMY, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nogolí, San Luis Province*


Reflejo de Nogolí by Leandro Cortez, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Los Terrones, near Capilla del Monte, Córdoba province*










https://i1.wp.com/www.turismocordob...0151887688965637_579720362_o.jpg?fit=1200,797


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Paso de las Nubes, near Puerto Blest, Río Negro province*










http://culturademontania.com.ar/Relatos/rio_negro_valle_rio_frias_5.jpg


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Colón Theatre, Buenos Aires:


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Lacar Lake. Neuquen Province.*



Photo taken by me.


----------



## mrandyyp (Mar 8, 2017)

1 photo 1 moment you saved


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Calingasta, San Juan Province*


Tormenta sobre Precordillera by Gerardo "Tito" Paez, en Flickr


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Huechulaufquen Lake,Neuquen Province.*



Photo taken by me.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


Muy Güemes by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Yuco Beach, Lacar Lake, Neuquen Province.*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*La Banderita overview, Tucumán province*










http://img.lagaceta.com.ar/fotos/notas/2016/09/23/700489_20160923221233.jpg


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

^^

The _Garden of the Republic_. :cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Guanaco, Tierra del Fuego National Park, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Tierra del Fuego National Park, Argentina - Cerro Guanaco Hike by Greg Johnson, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hermoso Valley, Malargüe, Mendoza Province*


MALARGUE MENDOZA ARGENTINA by Javier Escudero, en Flickr


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Lanín Volcano, Neuquen Province.*



Photo taken by me.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Domo Blanco lagoon, Tierra del Fuego province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=84246&o=cat&cat=1


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Cascada Chachin, Lanin National Park, Neuquen Province.*




Photo taken by me.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rada Tilly, Chubut Province*


kitesurf by Mauro Esains, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Quebrada de Humahuaca. Jujuy*


Pucara de Tilcara by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Refugio Frey, Río Negro Province*


Sunrise at Refugio Frey - Parque Nacional Nahuel Huapi by Captures.ch, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Canyon near Santa Ana, Jujuy province *










https://www.facebook.com/DeLaQuebra...3743356724796/987604521338672/?type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainbow canyon near Talampaya, La Rioja province*










http://cercanorte.blogspot.com.ar/search/label/La Rioja


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Gable Island-Tierra del Fuego province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Amores stream, Santa Fe Province*


Arroyo Los Amores by Gerald Desmons, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puerto Blest, Río Negro Province*


Puerto Blest by | bapt |, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Ciudad de Córdoba*


Parque Sarmiento y Nueva Córdoba by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tafí del Valle, Tucumán Province*


upload by Leonardo Moyano, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road near Los Toldos, Salta province *










https://www.facebook.com/search/str/parque+nacional+baritu/photos-keyword


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Incahuasi Volcano, Catamarca Province*


Argentina, Noroeste / Northwest by Pedro Carrilho, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Las Escaleras waterfalls, Capillas, Jujuy province*










https://www.facebook.com/1585278481...278481735873/1746762612254125/?type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Juramento canyon, near Cabra Corral,
Salta province*










http://www.sebastiandelval.com/index.html#sec3


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Santa Fe Province*


Source


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Arrechea fall, Misiones province*










photo taken by me february 2011


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Diente de Tiburón Lagoon, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Beaches and cliffs near Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires Province*


risco-900pxV-CWM by Sergio Moya, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Taton dunes and Saujil desert, Catamarca province*










http://naturalezaypaisajesdecatamarca.blogspot.com.ar/


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Bariloche - Neuquen province*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Caverns Hielo Azul glacier, El Bolsón,
Río Negro province*



















https://www.facebook.com/elbolson/p...Qnrv8XZ7IfAbtzKCLZt-wJlRda2PEeYaTQkMz&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cholila, Chubut Province*


CHOLILA - CHUBUT..valle de la estancia AGUAS CLARAS. by HORACIO JOSE PATRONE, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iberá National Park, Corrientes Province*


Parque Nacional Iberá by Ministerio de Cultura de la Nación Argentina, en Flickr


Parque Nacional Iberá by Ministerio de Cultura de la Nación Argentina, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Purmamarca. Jujuy*


Purmamarca by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Bustamante bay, Chubut province*










http://www.bahiabustamante.com/fotos.html


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Dardo Rocha Passage, La Plata City, Buenos Aires Province*


Pasaje Dardo Rocha by Richard Seewald, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Los Césares lagoon, Río Negro province*










http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/_MG_9374.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Dry jungle in Villa La Punta, Santiago del Estero province*










http://www.visionsantiago.com/anexos/2016/08/Dique-hoy-2-1.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Torre Lagoon, Santa Cruz Province*


Laguna Torre in late morning light. by sierra bum, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Azul River, Río Negro Province*


Río Azul by @pfsuarez, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Corrientes city coastal, Corrientes province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/24557768.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pampa del Leoncito, San Juan Province*


Pampa de Leoncito by Flavia Avendaño, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Piedras Coloradas beaches, Río Negro province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/18444378.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ravines of Paraná river near Oliveros, Santa Fe Province*


Pajaros saliendo by Maximiliano Kolus, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Autumn in El Chaten, Santa Cruz province*










My shot, april 2016


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Winter in Ushuaia Patagonia by Gustavo Buyan, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tilcara, Jujuy Province*


DSC_7199 by Carlo Tancredi, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA










https://www.facebook.com/intendente...656637411154/1193654304078054/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Medio Island, Posadas, Misiones Province*


Palm Island. by Pablo Reinsch, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Purmamarca. Jujuy*


Más allá de los Siete Colores by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lácar Lake, Neuquén Province*


Lago Lacar by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Ecological bridge, near Urugua-í provintial park, Misiones province*










http://www.nordeste-conicet.gob.ar/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Ecoducto-en-Foerster-Urugua-í.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*


Puerto Madero. by MarioVolpi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Punta Pardelas, Chubut Province*


Punta Pardelas - Chubut by Juan Manuel Acebal, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pre-delta National Park, Entre Ríos Province*


Los Irupé by Gonzalo de Miceu, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Las Grutas, Río Negro province*










http://static.elfederal.com.ar/el-federal/imagen/original/i13369-las-grutas.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tupungato Volcano, Mendoza Province*


Volcán Tupungato by Julio Costa, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Añapiré Provincial Reserve, Santa Fe Province*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Road to Escaba, Tucumán Province*


Camino a Escaba, mirando por la quebrada by xgerom, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Acigami (Roca) Lake, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Lago Acigami-Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego ... by Jorge López Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Lago Friás in Patagonia:*

Lago Frías in Argentine Patagonia by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Road from Purmamarca to Tilcara, Jujuy Province*


Quebrada de Humahuaca | Argentinien by FLASHPACKER TRAVELGUIDE, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Córdoba, Córdoba Province*


CLASSIC CORDOBA by Roberto Bowyer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Meliquina Lake, Neuquén Province*


Lago Meliquina by Marcelo Bischoff, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Orquídeas fall, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=salto orquideas fotos


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

^^"PLEASE UPDATE YOUR ACCOUNT TO ENABLE 3RD PARTY HOSTING"


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Resistencia, Chaco Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Beaches in Las Grutas, Río Negro Province*


Las Grutas by 3M1L14N0, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest in Calilegua national park,
Jujuy province*










https://www.facebook.com/sergiomoyaph/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Penitentes, Mendoza Province*


Erosión graciar by Jose Luis Pizarro, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Villa Pehuenia-Neuquen Province*


----------



## JeFranc (Jan 7, 2013)

Nando_ros said:


> *Beaches in Las Grutas, Río Negro Province*
> 
> 
> Las Grutas by 3M1L14N0, en Flickr


What a great place. The best argentine sea in temperature of water conditions.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*The Pampas, Jacinto Aráuz, La Pampa Province*


Un paisaje que no se olvida. by Franco Rostan, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Trek Iruya-Rodeo Colorado, Salta Province*


Trek Iruya-Rodeo Colorado by Armando De Giácomo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Epuyén Lake, Chubut Province*


Lago Epuyén, Chubut, Argentina. by Mariano Risso, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Palermo, Buenos Aires City*


Palermo evening by Pablo Maresca Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tristeza arm of the Nahuel Huapi lake, Río Negro Province*


Mirador del Brazo Tristeza by Marcos Bradley, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Cántaros Lake, Neuquén Province*


Lago Los Cántaros by Rubén, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nuestra Señora de la Candelaria de la Viña Church, Salta, Salta Province*


Iglesia de la Víña en Salta by Pablo Jordan, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Almacenes, Mendoza Province*


Luna sobre Confluencia by Armando De Giácomo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Las Palmas stream, San Javier, Santa Fe Province*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puerto Blest, Río Negro Province*


Puerto Blest by Turisur, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires*


Avenida de Mayo by Karina, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Near Tecka, Chubut Province*


Patagonia by Artur Schodziński, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA










https://www.elsol.com.ar/nota/31132...ales-de-mendoza-merecen-cientos-de-likes.html


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cuñá Pirú Valley, Misiones Province*


Misiones, Argentina by Phillip Capper, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Tucumán city*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cone of Arita, Salta Province*


Cono de Arisa by Massimo Cocco, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Solo, Santa Cruz Province*


A tale begun by Ghislain Mary, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Caridad Island, Colón, Entre Ríos Province*


ARENAL1 by luis vicario, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Humahuaca, Jujuy Province*


Jujuy, Humahuaca, Argentina by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Capillas river, near Las Escaleras fall,
Jujuy province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...UMlvxEjGL_5WfBlI2SRX3gKUbQnz8zApjNEIY&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sierra de los Padres, Buenos Aires Province*


día de entrenamiento y vista a los cultivos by daniel pontin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Malvinas Islands - Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Carlos de Bariloche, Río Negro Province*


San Carlos de Bariloche, Argentina by Fred, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nido del Águila, Mina Clavero, Córdoba Province*


Nido del Águila. by val-, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Santa Fe Province*


Rosario Skyline by Federico Cristina, en Flickr


----------



## narflc (Nov 8, 2006)

Fotaza


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA , GENERAL SAN MARTIN PARK

20170824_172111 by seba mza, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Villa Carlos Paz, Cordoba Province*


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA AV. EMILIO CIVIT

20170824_172214 by seba mza, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Tafi del Valle, Tucumán Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Escondido Lake, Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Ushuaia by Mauro Tessari, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

MENDOZA










https://mdzdrone.blogspot.com.ar/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pinturas River Canyon, Santa Cruz Province*


Rio Pinturas, Santa Cruz Patagonia Argentina by Monica Defortuna, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Moconá Falls, Misiones Province*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Verde Lake, Chubut Province*


inspirame... by Rodrigo Sebastian Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pico Truncado Formations, Santa Cruz province*










https://www.facebook.com/Geomorfolo...884735692669/1781961601818301/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sierras de Guasayán, Santiago del Estero Province*


Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Beaches near Chapadmalal, Buenos Aires Province*


Playa by Marcelo Plescia, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villa La Angostura, Neuquén Province*


Villa La Angostura - Argentina by Marcelo Bischoff, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Punta Perdices beaches, Río Negro province*










https://www.facebook.com/sacoviejol...KqgN0hgqwhnrcSvI0dvGIkFYesfVjF6Jl-FCA&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Santa Catalina Jesuit Reduction, Córdoba Province*


bajo el sol de Córdoba by Luis Garriga, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City
*

Humberto 1° by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Corona del Inca crater, La Rioja Province*


Argentina, La Rioja, Corona del Inca by daniel pontin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Naveira Castle, Luján, Buenos Aires Province*


Castillo Naveira by Jose Bascaran, en Flickr


----------



## AndresRodriguez (Sep 20, 2017)

Rosario, Santa Fe


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Córdoba City*


El Salto by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

izanokk said:


> Donde queda El Pedregoso??? Soy de Jujuy y no sabia que exitia tremendo lugar.


En la reserva Eco-Portal de Piedra, Villa Monte


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Arrayanes River, Chubut Province*


Invierno Patagónico by @pfsuarez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Valley of the Moon, San Juan Province*


El Submarino by Patricia ("Pato"), en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Government House of Corrientes Province*


Corrientes Capital - Casa de Gobierno by javimix 84, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Comechingones hills, San Luis province*










http://www.caminosculturales.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Mirador-Merlo-1024x768.jpg


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Ongamira - Provincia de Córdoba*


Ongamira by oscar schifitto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Río Pilcomayo National Park, Formosa Province*


Parque Nacional Rio Pilcomayo by Tetsuo MIYAMA, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Forest of calden and deers in Parque Luro provintial park, La Pampa province*










https://www.diariodecuyo.com.ar/__export/1483897269577/sites/diariodecuyo/img/2017/01/08/reserva.jpg


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

^^ SorryA Andres but the obelisk pic is awful looks like the 9th of july avenue in 2000 with the ancient ads signs hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ventisquero Negro Glacier, Río Negro Province*


Ventisquero Negro by Alfredo Santamaria, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rainforest and Blanco river near Orán,
Salta province*










https://www.facebook.com/Visit.Salt...302450573967/1458816797489186/?type=3&theater


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Estancia Túnel - Provincia de Tierra del Fuego, Antartida e Islas del Atlántico Sur*

Estancia Túnel by Nicolas Bahntje, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Esperanza, Santa Fe Province*


Esperanza, Santa Fe by Martín Santa Fe, en Flickr


Catedral - Esperanza, Santa Fe by Martín Santa Fe, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Clucnú Chumppiru, Neuquén province*










http://www.fotonat.org/data/media/1/IMG_3919_2.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Cadillal dam, Tucumán Province*


Embudo - Dique El Cadillal by maxtdf, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Nueva Córdoba. Argentina*


Lapacho en Flor by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mount Tronador, Río Negro Province*


Otoño,glaciares,monte tronador,cordillera andes,patagonia Argentina by Gabriel Parraguez, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Osununú reserve, Misiones province*










http://www.temaiken.org.ar/uploads/Osununu.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Road of seven lakes, Neuquén province*










https://www.facebook.com/1627107064...rMp1C24JVrUu4k-Iwug18MRdIxUzEcM1GyXIQ&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cavern in Viedma glacier, Santa Cruz province*










http://www.vivapatagoniatravel.com/img/productos/ice-trek-cueva-2.jpg


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Tucumán, Argentina*










*Instagram *


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mata Atlántica rainforest, Misiones province*










https://a.travel-assets.com/findyours-php/viewfinder/images/res60/80000/80255-Misiones-Province.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Chapadmalal beaches, Buenos Aires province*










https://images01.olx-st.com/ui/52/86/84/11/o_1506620145_1259944c8675d22098778a1f96801a87.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mayo Glacier, Santa Cruz province*










http://glaciarium.com/es/hps/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Iguazú falls, view from San Martín Island, Misiones province*










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-U3HsU-dbV9Y/UZLW6YttXeI/AAAAAAAACys/OIfnolrfLOM/s1600/IMG_6615.JPG


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Villa Pehuenia, Neuquén province*










http://destinosdeamerica.com/media/...ZyJdXQ/tai-caviahue1.jpg?sha=cf04bfaaf0079a68


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Alta Gracia. Córdoba*


Tajamar by Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Villa Vil castles geoformation, Catamarca province*










https://www.facebook.com/villavilca...lu15yQVb6WwCZXSAobztgWISsAEtX7KiuCGv5&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Salta Colonial street, Salta province*










http://municipalidadsalta.gob.ar/prensa/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/dia-del-patrimonio.jpg


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ It's remarkable how wide colonial streets were, compared to those in old European cities.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*La Pedrera stadium, Villa Mercedes,
San Luis province*










http://www.rovellacarranza.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/LP080717_057-2340x1560.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Reefs in Pardelas, Chubut province*



















http://www.imagenesenpatagonia.com.ar/public.ashx?galeria-de-fotos


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Beautiful.


----------



## Kaəti̮ənKoəjə (Nov 2, 2017)

Gorgeous photos!!!


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*La Polvorilla viaduct, Salta province*










http://www.ferrocentralsa.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/vistas-tren-de-las-nubes.jpg


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Buenos Aires: The frigate 'Presidente Sarmiento' in Puerto Madero by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Christ blessed in San Javier, Tucumán province*










https://img.lagaceta.com.ar/fotos/notas/2017/06/24/735008_20170624235758.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Collagasta landscapes, Catamarca province*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/107418210.jpg


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Cadillal and Medina's hills, Tucumán province*










https://i.pinimg.com/originals/9a/f7/b9/9af7b9ff4b49a1f59d3ceb8d0bb0eecb.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro La Mona, Neuquén Province*


Cerro La Mona by Agu, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Punta Perdices beaches, San Antonio Este Río Negro province*










http://www.elfederal.com.ar/punta-perdices-un-paraiso-de-aguas-calmas-en-rio-negro/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cambá Trapo wetlands, Corrientes Province*


Cambá Trapo... by Javier Chiavone, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Viedma Glacier, Santa Cruz Province*


Argentina_Parque Nacional de los Glaciares_Lago y Glaciar Viedma by Francisco Racero, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires*


Facing the river by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Peinado Volcano, Catamarca Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Verde Lake, Chubut Province*


Lago Verde by @pfsuarez, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Puerto Piramides coast, Chubut province*










http://www.elfederal.com.ar/wp-cont...aldez-puerto-piramides-argentina-1024x512.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Berrondo Fall, Misiones Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iruya, Salta Province*


Iruya by johann san roman, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Luján, colonial architecture, Buenos Aires province*










http://espiritu-viajero.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/Lujan-colonial.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lapataia Bay, Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Bahia Lapataia by Gianluca Lombardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ochre Canyon, La Rioja Province*


Las aguas bajan rubias by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Cerrito Island, Chaco Province*


pescador del parana 5 by Ruben Piga, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mendoza, Mendoza Province*









Source


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Juramento canyon, Salta province*










http://www.sebastiandelval.com/portfolio.html


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Frías Lake, Río Negro Province*


Frias Lake, Patagonia by Maximiliano Buono, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Leoncito National Park, San Juan Province*


Parque Nacional El Leoncito by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hucal, La Pampa Province*


20 de Enero - 365 días by Mónica Etcheverry, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Calilegua National Park, Jujuy Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Luna Roja beach, Buenos Aires Province*


*** by Marcelo Plescia, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province*


Black rock by Valter Patrial, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

edit


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Farm terraces in Nazareno, Salta province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1524774404315546&set=g.328137547396586&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Santa Fe Province*


Sin título by victor san, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cordón del Plata mountain range, Mendoza Province*


IMG_0596 by Joaquim Procopio, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Temperate and dry woods in future Traslasierra national park, Córdoba province*










https://www.facebook.com/parquenaci...385084734576/2057690557804028/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bermejo River, Formosa Province*









Source


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

takasphoto.com

El Chaltén, Patagonia, Argentina

El Chaltén 26km Hike, El Chaltén, Patagonia, Argentina by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nevado Laguna Blanca mountain, Catamarca Province*


El Peñon by Sebastian del Val, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Desert Lake, El Chaltén, Santa Cruz Province.*

Glaciar Huemul by Rodrigo Soldon, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Basilica of Our Lady of Luján, Luján, Buenos Aires Province*


1-1206 by Carlos Greco, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sarmiento Petrified Forest, Chubut Province*


Sarmiento, Bosque Petrificado, trunk by Gunter Hartnagel, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Piray-Miní creek, Misiones Province*


_DSC8844 by Papa Pic, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Martín de los Andes, Neuquén Province*


IMG_7304 by aklink, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pancanta Valley, San Luis Province*


Sierras (San Luis) by Damián Mansilla, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Piray Guazú creek, near Eldorado, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/RubichanaR...294184849745/1251936948218799/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Near Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Pista esqui Nordico - Fransisco Jerman by Moncho Alvarado, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Valdés Peninsula, Chubut Province*


Southern right whale - Peninsula Valdes by JCH Travel, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Vullignanco Fall, Neuquén Province*


Cascada Vullignanco by 3M1L14N0, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Surf and cliffs near Mar del Plata,
Buenos Aires province*










https://www.gravedadzero.tv/vivir-en-el-acantilado/


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mountains near Laguna Blanca, La Rioja province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=84546


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*The Amphitheater geoformation, Quebrada de las Conchas, Salta Province*


Rockin' - "Roqueando" by Carlos J M Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cape Dos Bahías, Chubut Province*


Cabo Dos Bahías by Gustavo Cherullo, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Grande river near Los Leones and Murciélagos caverns, La Mendieta, Jujuy province*









https://www.eltribuno.com/jujuy/not...a-de-los-leones-y-la-cueva-de-los-murcielagos


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Capuchinos Church, Córdoba, Córdoba Province*


Blue Hour by Luis Garriga, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Salta City*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lasifashaj River, Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Lasifashaj river, Tierra del Fuego by Deensel, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Grasslands and Yatay palm trees near Florencia, Santa Fe Province*


Vacas a la sombra de palmeras yatay / Cows in the shade of Yatay palm trees by Claudio.Ar, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Buenos Aires:*

Puerto Madero in Buenos Aires by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Venados bay and Víveres island, Neuquén province*










https://www.facebook.com/navegandop...094532519171/1882004052128215/?type=3&theater


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Circuito Chico - Rio Negro Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Atuel River, El Sosneado, Mendoza Province*


especial de crudo y el avión de los uruguayos by daniel pontin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lagoon and Glacier Torre, Santa Cruz Province*


Glaciar & Laguna Torre by PeterLademann https://ladpeter.wordpress.com, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Bariloche, Rio Negro Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Purmamarca, Jujuy Province*


Red mountains in Purmamarca, Jujuy province of North-West Argentina by sandeepachetan.com travel photography, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paraná, Entre Ríos Province*


Sin título by Emilio Küffer, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Crestón, near Metán, Salta province*










https://www.facebook.com/elcrestone...784573644477/2063395870583347/?type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

Next page


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Autumn in Pampa del Toro, Río Negro province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=90847&o=cat&cat=1


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puelo Lake, Chubut Province*


Kayak en Lago Puelo by 3M1L14N0, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Sol beaches, San Ignacio, Misiones province*










http://elparanaense.com.ar/playa-del-sol-reconocida-por-su-compromiso-ambiental/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Tafi del Valle, Tucumán Province
*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cañadón de los Toros river, Santa Cruz Province*









glacier waters by Steven-ch, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Payunia Provincial Reserve, Mendoza Province*


PAYUNIA by ENRIQUE CAMPO, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sauce Grande beaches, Buenos Aires Province*


Playas de Sauce Grande by 3M1L14N0, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mixture of Renaissance and Baroque styles in Nuestra Señora de la Asunción Cathedral, Córdoba province*










http://nativoviajes.tur.ar/galleries/city-tour-y-manzana-jesuitica/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Caleufú River, Neuquén Province*


Caleufú by Marcelo Bischoff, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Near Posadas, Misiones Province*


Greenland. by Pablo Reinsch, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tierra del Fuego National Park, Tierra del Fuego Province*


Ushuaia - NP Tierra del Fuego- by Anne Gosewehr, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*National Flag Memorial, Rosario, Santa Fe Province*


Rosario by sandeepachetan.com travel photography, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sierra de Fiambalá, Catamarca Province*


misty mountain (in explore) by Luis Garriga, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Beaches in Club del Río, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/clubderio/...894345233644/1692462790776784/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Olavarría, Buenos Aires Province*


Al Compas del Viento by LizAlonso, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cachi, Salta Province*


Argentina,Salta,Cachi by daniel pontin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puerto Blest, Río Negro Province*


Caminos,bosques alerces,Cordillera Andes,Patagonia Argentina !!! by Gabriel Parraguez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Estrella Wetland, Formosa Province*


Bañado La Estrella by Patricia ("Pato"), en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Victoria, Entre Ríos Province*


IMG_20180327_104009.13x18 by Raul S, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

---Next page


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Turquoise creek in El Barreal, San Juan province*










https://www.tiempodesanjuan.com/dep...arroyo-turquesa-escondido-barreal-162856.html


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cholila, Chubut Province*


SENDEROS DE NATURALEZA VIVA....CHOLILA ( chubut argentina ) by HORACIO JOSE PATRONE, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sierra de las Quijadas, San Luis Province*


Pargue Nacional Sierra de las Quijadas by RingoChan, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Les Éclaireurs Lighthouse, Beagle Channel, Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Southernmost Lighthouse in Argentina by Alessandro Rossini, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Fitz Roy and Los TRs lake, Santa Cruz province*










https://feedx.top/hashtag/surargentino


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villa Nougués, Tucumán Province*


Close to heaven by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

I would have to say: This is a very beautiful country; the scenery is impressive, indeed.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mascardi Lake, Río Negro Province*


Tranquilidad en el lago by Alfredo Santamaria, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Quebrada del Toro, Salta Province*


The Cacti of Quebrada del Toro by Ian & Kate Bruce, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ubajay creek, Santa Fe Province*


Simetría entrópica by Ignacio Hintermeister, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mount San Lorenzo, Santa Cruz Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Alta Gracia, Córdoba Province*


estancia jesuitica by Gonzalo Santile, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Fragua Fall, Neuquén Province*


Cascada La Fragua by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Peñón, Catamarca Province*


El Peñon by Roland Wich, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tandil, Buenos Aires Province*


TANDIL by Ariel Mancini, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iguazú Falls, Misiones Province*


Iguazu Falls in Argentina by Jill Rowland, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Potrerillos Dam, Mendoza Province*


Dique de Potrerillos-Cacheuta, Mendoza, Argentina. by Mariano Risso, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chapaq Ñam, Jujuy Province*


Chapaq Ñam / Jujuy by Armando De Giácomo, en Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

_*Cinco Hermanos Mount. Tierra del Fuego province*_

Tierra del Fuego, Argentina by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Itatí, Corrientes Province*


IMG_6934-web by Edwin Harvey, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

great photos!


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Bompland*- Corrientes Province








*
Bompland, Corrientes, Argentina by Eduardo Amorim, en Flickr*​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Steffen and Martín lakes, Río Negro Province*


Lagos Steffen and Martín by David, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Estancia La Cautiva, Los Molinos, Santa Fe Province*


Estancia La Cautiva by Martín Marilungo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tuzgle Volcano, Jujuy Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Yasy Falls, Misiones Province*


Puerto Bemberg LANCHA-SALTO YASI by Natural High, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Torrecillas Glacier, Chubut Province*


con rumbo al glaciar by NFTOMY, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Santo Domingo Church, San Miguel de Tucumán, Tucumán Province*


Iglesia de Santo Domingo by Gustavo Estevez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Isla de los Estados (Staten Island), Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Isla de los Estados by Around the Americas, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Rey National Park, Salta Province*


P.N El Rey by jgiteau, en Flickr


P.N El Rey by jgiteau, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Torre Real, El Sosneado, Mendoza Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mar de las Pampas, Buenos Aires Province*


Mar de las Pampas beach by Jorge Toselli, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Fernando del Valle de Catamarca, Catamarca Province*


Catedral Basílica by bino, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Agrio Fall, Neuquén Province*


Salto del Agrio by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Río Túnel Valley, Santa Cruz Province*


View of Río Túnel valley by Gregor Samsa, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Miramar of Anzenuza, in Mar Chiquita lagoon, Córdoba province*










https://www.tripadvisor.com.ar/Loca...ar_Province_of_Cordoba_Central_Argentina.html


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Palmar National Park, Entre Ríos Province*


En el palmar de Entre-ríos by Eduardo Amorim, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Merlo, San Luis Province*


San Luis - Merlo - Hacia el Mirador Del Sol by Pablo Begni, en Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Vinciguerra Glacier, Tierra del Fuego Province
(my own pic) *

Glaciar Vinciguerra, Argentina by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*El Bolsón*
_Río Negro Province_


Samaná - Roca 689 by Moises João Lopes, en Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Carlos de Bariloche, Río Negro Province*


bariloche_centro_civico by Alejandro Avampini, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Calilegua National Park, Jujuy province*










https://www.facebook.com/puravida.e...243894388822/1909938692586006/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Santa Fe Province*


Cúpula de la Catedral de Rosario by adrianarca, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Llao Llao, San Carlos de Bariloche, Río Negro province*









https://www.clarin.com/viajes/bariloche-recibira-35-vuelos-dia-primera-vez-historia_0_SJj4SwIm7.html


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chancaní Natural Forest Reserve, Córdoba Province*


Parque Provincial Chancani - Cordoba - Argentina by robertoguller, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Aconquija National Park, Tucumán Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Harberton Bay, Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Magellanic penguins colony, Ushuaia, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Balcarce, Buenos Aires Province*


My town from the cross by Mario Donati, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sucia Lagoon, Santa Cruz Province*


Laguna Sucia - Patagonia by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cuñá Pirú Valley, Misiones Province*


Nature window. by Pablo Reinsch, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Rio Correntoso, Neuquen Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puerto Pirámides, Chubut Province*


ocean colour scene by Sir Canardo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Antonio de los Cobres, Salta Province*


Salta - San Antonio de los Cobres by Pablo Begni, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Santa Ana Waterfall, Neuquén Province*









Santa Ana Waterfall & Basaltic Cavern by Bob Guere, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Puerto Constanza, Entre Ríos Province*


Horses by Andrea Macrì, en Flickr


----------



## Paulo Ghiraldelli (Nov 6, 2017)

Argentina :drool:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Nicolás de Bari Cathedral, La Rioja, La Rioja Province*


La Rioja by Luc Forest, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Tafi del Valle, Tucumán Province*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Delta del Parana-Buenos Aires Province*









By Magda Paladino in Flickr https://i.pinimg.com/originals/28/0a/05/280a057e2a8573c9ad3525292c58540b.jpg


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Otto, Río Negro Province*


Cerro Otto by Fabio Leoni, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Laguna Grande, Catamarca Province*


Puna Landscape by Chiara Salvadori, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cuesta de Singuil, Catamarca Province*


Yungas by Javier Pastrana, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tierra del Fuego National Park; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Parque nacional Tierra del Fuego by Rodrigo Soldon, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Formosa, Formosa Province*


Formosa by Martín Ferrari, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Varese beach, Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires province*










https://www.tripin.travel/mar-del-plata/playas-balnearios/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cordón del Plata, Mendoza Province*


Rutas de Mendoza by naomikean, en Flickr


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

I think Argentina is one of the few countries that could rival the US or China in terms of variety of spectacular scenery - everything from tropical jungle to desert to snow-capped mountains to temperate forest to prairie to tundra.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Palmar Lagoon, Santa Fe Province*


Laguna El Palmar by Nando G, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Calafate, Santa Cruz Province*


El Calafate by Deensel, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Quebrada de Las Flechas, Salta Province*


Quebrada de las Flechas aerial view by Fabio Rage, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paso de las Nubes, Río Negro Province*


Paso de las Nubes by lvalgaerts, en Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Mount Fitz Roy, Argentina*

Untitled_HDR2 by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chapel of Candonga, Córdoba Province*


Candonga - Córdoba - by Beto !, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Punta Delgada, Chubut Province*


Punta Delgada by Enrica F, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Railway station of La Plata city, Buenos Aires Province*


Estación terminal trenes la plata by Gustavo Diaz De Vivar, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Guatraché, La Pampa Province*


Ruta Pampeana by Patricia ("Pato"), en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Humahuaca, Jujuy Province*


Humahuaca by Roland Wich, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Esmeralda provincial park, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/redyaguarete/photos/pcb.10156785735597028/10156785675422028/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Perito Moreno Glacier, Santa Cruz Province*


Perito Moreno Glacier, Los Glaciares National Park, Patagonia, Argentina by takasphoto.com, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Government House of the Tucumán Province, San Miguel de Tucumán*


Casa de Gobierno by Oreste E. Calcagni, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tierra Mayor Valley; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


The valley by Marquicio Pagola, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iguazú Falls, Misiones Province*


Iguazu waterfalls by Daniel Nebreda Lucea, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Salta, Salta Province*


Salta by Rubén, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Chiflón, La Rioja province*










https://web.facebook.com/Parques.Na...167216093947/2269768836367102/?type=3&theater


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Carlos Lake, Catamarca Province*



_landre_


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hess Lake and Cerro Tronador, Río Negro Province*


Cerro Tronador by xxxx, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Alpa Corral, Córdoba province*










https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw3wm0SIMEWoz_WbOXWTjRI1&ust=1546005908740417


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bajo Vénica, Santa Fe Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Pantojo, Neuquén Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Gualeguay, Entre Ríos Province*


Pasaje 3 de Febrero - Iglesia San Antonio by Fernando Bordet, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*San Guillermo National Park, San Juan province*










http://www.diariohuarpe.com/actuali...ugares-que-seran-tendencia-turistica-en-2019/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nahuel Pan, Chubut Province*


Nahuel Pan by christian_kollinger, en Flickr


----------



## lincoln_2000 (Dec 17, 2018)

*Piedras Coloradas, Rio Negro Province*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39355601955/in/photostream/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iberá Wetlands, Corrientes Province*


E. IBERÁ by NORBERTO GARCIA, en Flickr


----------



## lincoln_2000 (Dec 17, 2018)

*Mar del Plata city, Buenos Aires Province*



https://www.infobae.com/fotos/2019/...os-lugares-mas-emblematicos-de-mar-del-plata/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Alvear Lagoon; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Laguna Alvear by Ramon Luis Alvarado, en Flickr


----------



## lincoln_2000 (Dec 17, 2018)

*Cascade La Fragua near Manzano Amargo, Neuquén Province.*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32215934890


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Santiago del Estero, Santiago del Estero Province*


Catedral Basílica y el antiguo Hotel Plaza by Jorge S. King, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Las Grutas, Río Negro province*










https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw2vVBq96z54Y-Cn7jIULt87&ust=1547055001831453


----------



## lincoln_2000 (Dec 17, 2018)

Amazing!. Caribbean beach in the Patagonia.


----------



## lincoln_2000 (Dec 17, 2018)

*Comodoro Rivadavia city, Chubut Province*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Espinazo del Diablo Mountain, Jujuy Province*


adios al año en el que supe lo que era el dolor by daniel pontin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lanín Volcano, Neuquén Province*


Lanin - Cara sur by Ariadna Sprio, en Flickr


----------



## lincoln_2000 (Dec 17, 2018)

*West side of Bahía Blanca city, Buenos Aires Province ( Interpatagonia )*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalo_mh79/42941039880/in/pool-bahia_blanca/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Merlo, San Luis Province*


JLB01741 by Joaquín Lisandro Bravín, en Flickr


----------



## lincoln_2000 (Dec 17, 2018)

*Córdoba city, Capital of Córdoba Province and second city of Argentina*



https://www.opsgram.com/media/1948213619586198818/BsJcfcGA20i


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Spegazzini Glacier, Santa Cruz Province*


Glaciar Spegazzini by Enrica F, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cayastá, Santa Fe Province*


43188630 by Hector Morano, en Flickr


----------



## lincoln_2000 (Dec 17, 2018)

*Los Gigantes ( The Giants ), Córdoba Province.*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5164653556


----------



## lincoln_2000 (Dec 17, 2018)

*San José River, Córdoba Province.*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23708034544/in/photostream/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Vineyards in Vistalba, Mendoza Province*









Bodega Kaiken by Joersch, en Flickr


----------



## lincoln_2000 (Dec 17, 2018)

*Cuesta del Portezuelo, Catamarca Province.*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/gonza_catamarca/8080804983/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tabay Falls, Misiones Province*


JARDIN AMERICA: SALTOS DEL TABAY by rodolfo, en Flickr


----------



## lincoln_2000 (Dec 17, 2018)

*San Miguel de Tucumán, fifth city of Argentina and capital city of Tucumán Province, Argentina's garden.*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/nestor_pugliese/5388300280/in/photostream/


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Playas Doradas -Rio Negro Province


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lasifashaj River; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Río Lasifashaj... by Jorge López Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Cardones National Park, Salta Province*


_Q9A3649 by Francoise Gaujour, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Near Mburucuyá, Corrientes Province*


Campo mesopotámico by mujik estepario, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Agua Negra Pass, San Juan Province*


Paso Agua Negra by Jérôme Olivier, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villarino Lake, Neuquén Province*


Siete Lagos Road, Lago Villarino by E.K.111, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mount Zeballos, Santa Cruz Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*De Las Vueltas River, Santa Cruz Province*


The Forest River by Andrey Omelyanchuk, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bahía Creek, Río Negro Province*


Bahía Creek by Evangelina Laura, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*General San Martín Park, Mendoza, Mendoza Province*


Portones del Parque Gral. San Martín by Sergio Caceres, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Añapiré Lagoon, Santa Fe Province*


Flamencos australes by Andres Bianchi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cathedral of La Plata City, Buenos Aires Province*


Plaza Moreno by Raúl Alejandro Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Aluminé, Neuquén Province*


IMG_3934 by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Iguazu Falls*









https://photographers.ua/ElenaArtiushenko/album/53737/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Monte Fitz Roy*









https://photographers.ua/ElenaArtiushenko/album/53737/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Balcón del Pissis, Catamarca Province*


Balcón de Pissis - Catamarca - Argentina by Sergio Pastore, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Martillo Island; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Magellenic penguins of Martillo Island - Ushuaia, Argentina by Phil Marion, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tumbaya, Jujuy Province*


марта 23- 2016_001 by Dmitrii Matveev, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Impenetrable, Chaco Province*


Picada 20 by jesu063, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Near Refugio Natación, Río Negro Province*


Patagonia by Agu, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ That's amazing! I never heard about that place before!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Colorada Chica, La Pampa Province*


365 días by Mónica Etcheverry, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Electrico River, Santa Cruz Province*


Vallée Eléctrico - Patagonie by Ghislain Mary, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Jesuit Ruins of Santa María La Mayor, Misiones Province*


596DB6C7-6ECB-4539-B6AA-980EEC72DE76$L0$001~photo by viajando encarro, en Flickr


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

I live only 8 kilometers north to those ruins...


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cuesta de Huaco, San Juan Province*


Cuesta de Huaco- San Juan by Juan Pablo Temporelli, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mansa Bay, Neuquén Province*


Bahía Mansa by saqramone, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paso Mayor, Buenos Aires Province*


Paraje "Siete Puentes", Paso Mayor, Pdo Cnel Rosales, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Buenos Aires Mi Provincia, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Calchaquí river near cafayate, Salta province*










https://dealtura.com.ar/cafayate.html


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Fitz Roy River, Santa Cruz Province*


Rio Fitz Roy by Leonir André Colling, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Trevelin-Chubut Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Córdoba, Córdoba Province*


CORDOBA by Roberto Bowyer, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Lipeo river in Baritú national park, Salta province*










https://deskgram.net/p/1992385865724410474_3635813612


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Iguazú Falls, Misiones Province*


Vista aerea de las cataratas by Martín Benitez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mount Aconcagua, Mendoza Province*


Aconcagua, techo America, Argentina by Gabriel Parraguez, en Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Cementerio General de Santiago de Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villa Guillermina, Santa Fe Province*









Source


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful Chaco area... Hopefully that picture never turns into a soy and only soy landscape.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cape San Pío; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Cabo San Pio by Ivan Martin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Carolina, San Luis Province*


La Carolina by Benjamin Dumas, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Santa Cruz Province*









https://photographers.ua/ElenaArtiushenko/album/53737/


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

That looks like the Fitz Roy mt, just playing hide-and-go-seek.


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Puerto Almanza, Tierra del Fuego Province*


On penguin island... / На острове пингвинов... by Vladimir Zhdanov, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Lighthouse in Observatorio Island, Tierra del Fuego Province*










https://hiveminer.com/Tags/faro%2Cobservatorio/Recent


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Teyu Cuaré provintial park, Misiones province*










https://www.facebook.com/MisionesTurismo/photos/a.250586501659629/1701800196538245/?type=3&theater


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Agostino Rocca Refuge, Río Negro Province*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Iruya, Salta Province*










https://twitter.com/ruterosarg/status/951452802718498816


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Mar Chiquita Lagoon, Miramar, Córdoba Province*










https://www.lavoz.com.ar/ciudadanos/miramar-apostara-fangos-saludables-de-mar-chiquita


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

THAT is Mar Chiquita??? Wow, now I have to visit it.


----------



## Horacio A. (Apr 9, 2019)

Beautiful our Argentina, excellent photos!


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

maxinorie said:


> THAT is Mar Chiquita??? Wow, now I have to visit it.


It's not called Mar Chiquita for no reason :lol:


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

I was reffering not to the lake though, which I know is huge, but that touristic place. I never knew of any.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh, I see. Well, Miramar is the only one I've ever heard of. Not sure if there are others (thought it wouldn't surprise me, considering how big the lagoon is).


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*María Auxiliadora church in Almagro, Buenos Aires autonomous city*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218810332758826&set=a.10201332069733174&type=3&theater


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Blest sector of Nahuel Huapi lake, Río Negro province*










https://www.facebook.com/Argentina-beautiful-country-126284777460818/


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Port Vancouver, Staten Island, Tierra del Fuego province*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6073535827/in/photostream/


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Pumice Stone Field, Catamarca province*


Catamarca, Campo de Piedra Pómez by Iggy Travel Consulting, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Pinturas River canyon, Santa Cruz province*


Perito Moreno - Rio Pinturas canyon - Argentina by Rita Willaert, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*El Cajón, Santiago del Estero province*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/inamar/28655972666/in/photostream/


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sierra de Comechingones, San Luis province*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thejourney1972/2545192692/in/photostream/


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Ibera Wetlands, Corrientes province*









http://www.corrientesteinforma.com.ar/inicio/noticia/11412.html


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Salt flats and pink lagoon in Valdes península, Chubut province*










https://jam.sarem.org.ar/sobre-puerto-madryn/#&gid=1&pid=38


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Yungas cloud rainforest, Tucuman province*


Altos Andes Reserva La Florida Tucumán Yungas Fiona Brown 2014 by Fundación ProYungas - www.proyungas.org.ar, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Bariloche, Rio Negro province*









https://www.infobae.com/fotos/2017/07/17/60-fotos-de-la-nevada-en-la-patagonia/


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Three tornadoes at once near Rio Cuarto, Cordoba province*









https://nuestracordoba.com.ar/tornado-rio-cuarto/


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Talampaya National Park, La Rioja Province*


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Uruguay river in Yabotí biosphere reserve, Misiones province*










http://www.patrimonionatural.com/HTML/provincias/Misiones/yaboty/yaboty.asp


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ushuaia; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Invierno - Ushuaia - Tierra del Fuego by Ramon Luis Alvarado, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Ambargasta Salt Flats, Santiago del Estero province*


DSC02081 Salinas de Ambargasta, Santiago del Estero, Argentina by marialuz_fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Laguna Blanca, Formosa province*


Atardece en la Laguna Blanca by Martín Ferrari, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Santa Fe de la Vera Cruz, Santa Fe Province*


Puente colgante Santa Fe 🌉 by Pablo Felcaro, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Valley of the Moon, San Juan province*


El Hongo by Gonzalo Ocampo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Río Bonito Waterfall, Neuquén Province*


Cascada Río Bonito by saqramone, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*San Javier, Tucuman province*


Analogica by Lara González, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Reyunos, Mendoza Province*


Dique los reyunos by Martín Benitez, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*El Catre narrow, Ocloyas, Jujuy province*










https://deskgram.net/explore/tags/OCLOYAS


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cushamen, Chubut Province*


2018-05-01 SUR-8211 by Celina Bonini, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Amazing! Like out of a painting!

*Toma Vieja gullies, Entre Rios province*


Fósiles - Barrancas Toma Vieja (Formación Ituzaingó - Plioceno, 5-2 Millones de años) - Paraná, Entre Ríos (Argentina) - Colección Gustavo Righelato by Gustavo Righelato, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Somewhere in Catamarca province*


DSC_7610 by Hugo G Rz, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Yungas rainforest, Los Pinos, Catamarca province*


Bosque en Capayán by Stefan Sauzuk, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nevado de Cachi, Salta Province*


CHDSC02894 by horacio del campo, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Antofagasta de la Sierra, Catamarca province*


Antofagasta de la Sierra, Catamarca, Argentina DSCN8983 Composición-framed by marialuz_fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Antonio de Areco, Buenos Aires Province*


Una tarde de pueblo by Wal wsg, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Coneta, Catamarca province*


Bosques de horco quebracho en Catamarca by Stefan Sauzuk, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Belgrano Lake, Santa Cruz Province*


Lago Belgrano, Perito Moreno National Park, Argentina by Johnathan Esper, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sierral del Aconquija, Catamarca province*


Nevado del Aconquija. Catamarca. by Stefan Sauzuk, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Casa de Piedra Valley, Río Negro Province*


Clásico valle de origen glaciario en la patagonia argentina. by ALEJANDRO VEGA, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Port Cook, Staten Island, Tierra del Fuego province*


Puerto Cook, Isla de Los Estados, Argentina by Ivan Magalhães, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cachi, Salta Province*


Argentina, Noroeste / Northwest by Pedro Carrilho, en Flickr


----------



## gastongesell (Sep 10, 2014)

*Lighthouse les Eclaireurs, Near Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego Province.*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Pancanta Valley, San Luis province*


Parque Jurásico by Gaboo41, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Laguna Brava, La Rioja Province*


Om Namah Shivaya by daniel pontin, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Verde Lake, Chubut Province*


Mirador lago verde,PN los alerces,Chubut,Argentina by Gabriel Parraguez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Esperanza, Santa Fe Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Hornillos, Córdoba Province*


Los Hornillos, Córdoba by hugo ramseyer, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Yerbalito provincial reserve in Iberá wetlands, Corrientes province*










https://noticiasdelacruz.com.ar/not...ra-ser-reintroducido-en-los-esteros-del-ibera


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Payunia, Mendoza Province*


Payunia volcano by Luis Cantone, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Monument to the fallen in the Malvinas War, Quequen, Buenos Aires province*


Quequen [Monumento a los caidos en Malvinas] by jagar41_ Juan Antonio, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Moconá Falls, Misiones Province*


Saltos del Moconá by Ministerio de Turismo Misiones Argentina, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*San Rafael, Mendoza province*


Los Terneros. San Rafael. Mendoza. Argentina. by Gustavo Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires Province*


Foto 81 Room 3000 by Juan José Diaz, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Theatre of the Bicentennial, San Juan city, San Juan province*


Teatro del Bicentenario - Theatre of the Bicentennial by Carlos J M Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Guillermo Lake and Upsala Glacier, Santa Cruz Province*


Mirante Upsala by Marcos J.Silveira, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Negro River, Chaco National Park, Chaco Province*


DSC_3451 by Valerio Pillar, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*San Cayetano Provincincial Park, Corrientes province*


Nearest landscape - San Cayetano parque Provincial - Corrientes - AR by machine aveugle, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Maimará, Jujuy Province*


Maimará by Tom Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tolar Grande, Salta Province*


Tolar Grande by Sebastian del Val, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Villa General Belgrano- Cordoba Province
*










​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Machónico Lake, Neuquén Province*


Lago Machónico by Patricia Limpias, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Florentino Ameghino, Chubut province*


the wild Argentinian coast by nomadazeytuna, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Esmeralda provincial park in Yabotí biosphere reserve, Misiones province*










https://www.destinonea.com/reserva-yaboti-un-lugar-para-vivir-la-selva-en-primera-persona/


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Cerro Tronador - Rio Negro Province*​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cañada de Gómez, Santa Fe Province*


DJI_0003-EDIT by Hackembo, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Antofagasta de la Sierra, Catamarca province*


Volcanes - Antofagasta de la Sierra by marialuz_fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Empedrado, Corrientes Province*


Empedrado corrientes by machine aveugle, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*San Rafael, Mendoza province*


LA GRAN CURVA. by Gustavo Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mount Olivia; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Monte Olivia by Hernán Paredes, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Devil's Gorge, Salta province*


En la Garganta del Diablo by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villaguay, Entre Ríos Province*


Municipalidad de Villaguay by ramiro sosa, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*La Angostura, Tucuman province*


Por sendas calchaquíes / On calchaquí's path by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Leona River, Santa Cruz Province*


Milky Blue river by Silver Nicte, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Talampaya, La Rioja Province*


Far view of Talampaya by Omar E. Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Luro Mansion, La Pampa Province*


Mansión Luro La Pampa by Martin M Antolin, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Salinas Grandes, Jujuy province*


Salinas-Grandes(Jujuy) by Gonzalo Javier Santile, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Incan pucara (fortress) of Tilcara, Jujuy province*


Caminos de piedras - Roads of stones by Daroo Ulises, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Estrella Wetland, Formosa Province*


Jabirú by Bañado La Estrella, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Miradores de Darwin, Santa Cruz Province*


Fotografía157 by OtraDarwin, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Salado river, Santiago del Estero province*


Rió Salado by Matias Damian, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paso de las Nubes, Río Negro Province*


Descending from Paso de las Nubes by Sean Munson, en Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

lone tree and glacier, Argentina by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Coronda, Santa Fe Province*


isla adentro by Joaquín Lisandro Bravín, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Luis City, San Luis Province*


::Cerro Cruz de Piedra:: by glspro, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cholila, Chubut Province*


CHOLILA -CHUBUT -ARGENTINA ..cañadon estancia Aguas Claras by HORACIO JOSE PATRONE, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Aqueduct of Saldán, Córdoba Province*


DSC_2764 by Omar E. Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Vicuñas, Laguna Blanca Biosphere Reserve, Catamarca province*


Hermanas en su habitat by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Capilla del Señor, Buenos Aires Province*


Capilla del Señor_La Fuente. Plaza San Martin, Capilla del Señor. by jagar41_ Juan Antonio, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Saldungaray, Buenos Aires province*


The Calm, After The Storm. by Ramiro Francisco Campello, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Martín de los Andes, Neuquén Province*


MIRADOR ARRAYAN - SAN MARTIN DE LOS ANDES by Oscar Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paseo de los Colorados, Jujuy Province*


Paseo de los colorados by Dani Fajardo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Teyú Cuaré, Misiones Province*


Ride back... by Pablo Reinsch, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Río Grande; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Invierno en el Rio Grande by Ruben Bertossi, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Puelo Lake and river, Chubut province*










https://www.facebook.com/TurismoArgentina/photos/a.334949372919/10157732290107920/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Miguel de Tucumán, Tucumán Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Malargüe, Mendoza Province*


_IGP0736 by ENRIQUE CAMPO, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Irupé Lagoon, Predelta National Park, Entre Ríos Province*


Atrapame si puedes by Andres Ulibarrie, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ñivinco Falls, Neuquén Province*


Cascada en un arroyo en Los Andes patagonicos argentinos. by ALEJANDRO VEGA, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*General Lamadrid, La Rioja province*


Pequeñas en tanta inmensidad (Ampliar) / Dwarfed in the middle of this immensity (Enlarge) by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Traslasierra national park and Los Túneles road, Córdoba province*










https://neuquendigitalnoticias.com....d-historico-en-creacion-de-parques-nacionales


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Trekking to Huemul Glacier, Santa Cruz Province*


Parco del Glaciar Huemul by Andrea Monari, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Santa Fe Province*









Source


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Colonial baroque architecture in Santa Catalina, Córdoba province*











http://www.voydeviaje.com.ar/cordoba/santa-catalina-mas-que-una-estancia


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Brava Lagoon and Bonete Chico Volcano, La Rioja province*


Laguna Brava y Volcán Bonete Chico (6.759 msnm) by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Francisco del Monte de Oro, San Luis Province*


Las Palmas by Ruben Piga, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Whales in Puerto Madryn, Chubut province*


hay-muchas by Fernando Carbone, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Cuesta de Guanchin, La Rioja Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Andorra Valley; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Valle de Andorra by Ariadna Sprio, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Enchanted Fall, Misiones Province*


DSC_6872_3_4_fused_resize by Juan Areso, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Cortaderas, Catamarca province*


Oasis by Luis Garriga, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Crestado and Epulafquen Lagoons, Neuquén Province*


En un rincón del mundo by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Faro Querandí - Provincia de Buenos Aires*


Faro Querandi. by Ojo de Aguila - Fotografia de Naturaleza, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Adela, La Pampa Province*


Pcia La Pampa,la adela,Argentina by Gabriel Parraguez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mascardi Lake, Río Negro Province*


_DSC0209 by Sylvia Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Concepción del Uruguay, Entre Ríos Province*


Usa el amor como un puente by Martín Arrúa, en Flickr


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Córdoba - Provincia de Córdoba
*

La Cañada,Cordoba by victor san, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Impenetrable, Misión Nueva Pompeya, Chaco Province*


DSC_3826 by Valerio Pillar, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Posadas city, Misiones province*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*El Sosneado, Mendoza province*


VERANADA "LOS CALABOZOS". by Gustavo Rada, en Flickr


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Salinas Grandes - Provincia de Jujuy*


_Q9A3868 by Francoise Gaujour, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Los Pizarro - Tucumán Province*


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Tornquist - Provincia de Buenos Aires*


The bridge and the river. by Ramiro Francisco Campello, en Flickr


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Los Terrones - Provincia de Córdoba*


Los Terrones Park, Argentina by Jose Castro, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Ituzaingo, Corrientes province*


"Esteros del Iberá - CORRIENTES- ARG" by Suzana Fernandes Fotografia, en Flickr


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Carmen de Patagones - Provincia de Buenos Aires*


Luna llena by Jose Panaino, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Santa Ana fall, Villa La Angostura, Neuquén province*










https://www.tripadvisor.com.ar/Attr..._Angostura_Province_of_Neuquen_Patagonia.html


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Rincón del Atuel, Mendoza province*


Cañon del Atuel, El Submarino, de Onderzeeër, Argentinië 2019 by wally nelemans, en Flickr


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Rosario - Provincia de Santa Fe*

Rosario, Fisherton by Jorge Toselli, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Las Juntas, Catamarca province*


Contrastes by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## daii_ (Apr 21, 2011)

Red Lagoon in Rocas Coloradas, Chubut province

Rocas Coloradas by Mauro Esains, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Puerto Blest, Río Negro Province*


puerto blest by luis vicario, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Laguna Azul (Blue Lagoon), Santa Cruz Province*


Laguna Azul Rio Gallegos by Ivan Castro, en Flickr


----------



## maxinorie (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow... It looks like someone carved or dug these holes with a spoon onto such smooth surface.


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Sandbanks in Caraballo creek, near Colón Entre Ríos province*










https://www.clarin.com/viajes/destinos/argentina/colon-musica-rio-uruguay_0_ByXoTbMs.html


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pipo River; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Río Pipo. Ushuaia by Alejandro Insegna, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Molinos, Salta Province*


Argentina, Noroeste / Northwest by Pedro Carrilho, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Jordán river, Jujuy province*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...WnLTF3quR48noU0AA_9NVsxKPitroLN7tLVcQ&theater


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Near Lago La Plata, Chubut Province*


Sin título by Martin Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Alta Gracia, Córdoba Province*


Alta Gracia by Mario Cuitiño, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Río Túnel Valley, Santa Cruz Province*


El precioso valle del Río Túnel by Ignacio Arriagada, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Río Pilcomayo National Park, Formosa Province*


Palmares by Evangelina Laura, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Observatorio Island, Año Nuevo Archipelago; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


RNS Isla de los Estados by Francisco Galeazzi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Salta City, Salta Province*


Ciudad de Salta. by Rodrigo Pastrana, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Piedras Coloradas Beach, Río Negro Province*


piedras coloradas by calitaa, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Villa Pehuenia, Neuquen province*


El viejo bote - The old boat by Daniel, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Soberbio, Misiones Province*


Mirador camino al moconá by David Hisaki, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Penitentes, Mendoza Province*


PENITENTES by Andrés Contreras M, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Balcarce, Buenos Aires Province*


Show me your best profile, please! by Mario Donati, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Santa Fe de la Vera Cruz, Santa Fe Province*


_DSC1502 by Oscar Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Banderita, Cuesta del Clavillo, Tucumán Province*


La Banderita by Esteban Volentini, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lago Puelo National Park, Chubut Province*


Argentina - Lago Puelo National Park Hike by Greg Johnson, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Los Tres and Sucia lagoons, Santa Cruz province*










https://www.google.com/search?q=lag...i=ufJvXrayN6OY0AatsKKgDg#imgrc=ZKTsiKB56GfBMM


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Chinchilla High Andean Provincial Reserve, Jujuy Province*


Reserva Provincial Altoandina La Chinchilla by Freddy Burgos, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Spegazzini Glacier, Santa Cruz Province*


Approaching Spegazzini 1 by Remco Douma, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*El Chocon, Rio Negro province*


An Instant Of Freedom, Without Utopias Is When I Shoot With My Camera. by Ramiro Francisco Campello, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*La Cumbrecita, Córdoba Province*


La Cumbrecita, Córdoba, Argentina- 04380 by Jorge Miguel, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Yapeyú, Corrientes Province*


Yapeyú-Corrientes-Argentina by Miguel, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Road to La Brava Lagoon, La Rioja province*


Laguna "La Brava"' La Rioja - Argentina. by Rog Estepario, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Dungeness Point, Santa Cruz province


Punta Dungeness by Haroldo Horta, en Flickr*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Pinamar, Buenos Aires province*


Enjoy the sunset by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Aluminé River, Neuquén Province*

Aluminé River, Patagonia by StarCitizen, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Fifth descent, Las Grutas, Río Negro province.








*Sudestada: parador destruido en Las Grutas


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Fuego River, Tierra del Fuego province


Vast Patagonia by Ruben Bertossi, en Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Forclaz Mill, Entre Ríos Province*

Molino Forclaz by Eduardo N. Fortes, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Traful Lake, Neuquen province*


Camino al Traful by Rubén Hernán, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Llullaillaco Volcano, Salta Province*


Volcán Llullaillaco, Salta, Argentina by Rodolfo Pace, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Mar de las Pampas, Buenos Aires province*


Mar de las Pampas beach by Jorge Toselli, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Calingasta, San Juan province*


El Mercedario by Guslight, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Carcarañá, Santa Fe Province*

DESAFIO Project Seminars, Argentina by WATERLAT GOBACIT, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Huaira Huasi, Jujuy Province*


INMENSAMENTE BELLO by La Vida a mi Alrededor, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*La Carolina, San Luis province*


La Carolina, San Luis by Gaboo41, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Caleta Olivia, Santa Cruz province*


VIAGEM AO FIM DO MUNDO by Sergio Avelino Campagnolo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Trevelin, Chubut Province*

Trevelin, Patagonia Argentina by www.obstinato.com.ar, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Corrientes city, Corrientes province*


La mejor vista de Corrientes ! by Gerald Desmons, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Santa Rosa city, La Pampa province*


Santa Rosa by Agus Ibáñez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Quebrada del Batán, Córdoba Province*

Cascada de Batam - Córdoba by Fernando Bayona, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Jimenez, Santiago del Estero province*


DSC_1221 Paisaje santiagueño (Composición) by marialuz_fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*On the road to Amaicha del Valle, Tucuman province*


Vastness by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Yungas cloudforest, Calilegua Nationa Park, Jujuy province*


Las Yungas by Diego Kondratzky, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Ischigulasto, San Juan province*

DSC_0271c-2 by Antonio Spiller, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Traful Lake, Neuquén Province*

Lago Traful by Patricia Limpias, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Güer Aike, Santa Cruz province*


Puente de Güer Aike by Comadreja Contenidos, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Spegazzini Glaciar*, Santa Cruz Province


Approaching Spegazzini 1 by Remco Douma, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Villa La Angostura*, Neuquén Province


Azure by E.K.111, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Yugo Quebrado, Santa Fe Province*









Source


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*El Carmen, Salta province*


Cafayate by mbphillips, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cinco Hermanos Lagoon; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*

Laguna 5 hermanos by Ramon Luis Alvarado, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Alvear, La Pampa province*


Storm by Damian Avila, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires Province*


Mar del Plata by Marina-Inamar, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cuesta de Miranda, La Rioja Province*

View along "Cuesta de Miranda" by Omar E. Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mata Atlántica rainforest in Moconá provincial park, Misiones province








Se busca tucán apuesto para sesión de fotos*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*San Jose del Rincon, Santa Fe province*


like a paint ©rodrigoramo.fotografia | 2015 by Rodrigo Ramo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ñirihuau, Río Negro Province*

Tren Patagónico, Ñirihuau, Argentina by Center for Railroad Photography & Art, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Fortin Lavalle, Chaco province*


Chased by an ostrich by Arne, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rada Tilly, Chubut Province*

Rada Tilly, Chubut - Argentina by Hector Fabian Garrido, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Leñas, Mendoza Province*

MENDOZA, ARGENTINA: Cordillera de los Andes by Douglas Fernandes, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villa Nougués, Tucumán Province*

Villa Nougues, Tucumán, Argentina. by Javier López Posse, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Cono de Arita*, Salta Province


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

*Epu laufquen jagged mountains, Neuquén province.








Lagunas de Epulauquen - Hostería Huinganco*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Lanin National Park, Neuquen province*


Parque Nacional Lanín. Neuquen. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ochre Canyon, La Rioja Province*


Cañon del Ocre by Marina-Inamar, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^So beautiful! It's hard to find good pictures of La Rioja because the search engine gives results for La Rioja, Spain


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Eléctrico River, Santa Cruz Province*


río electrico by selfish crab, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*San Javier, Tucuman province*


Tones of sunset by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*El Calafate, Santa Cruz province*


Isla Solitaria - El Calafate by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Villa La Angostura, Neuquén Province*


Villa La Angostura, Patagonia by E.K.111, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mendoza City, Mendoza Province*

Peatonal Mendoza by Andres Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Southern Patagonian Ice Field with nunataks, Santa Cruz province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Santa Ana de los Indios Guácaras, Corrientes Province*

Laguna, embalsado, monte en galeria, palmeral y pastizal by Edwin Harvey, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Madre Lagoon, Santa Cruz Province*


Laguna Madre - Parque N. los glaciares Argentina by marcelo oyarzun, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Salinas Grandes, Jujuy province*


Road to somewhere by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Carlota Bay, Los Mástiles Island, Santa Fe Province*


Kayak - Salida Bahia La Carlota by otogno, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Cordoba city, Cordoba province*









Source: @sebaborsero twitter account.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Toncek Lagoon, Río Negro Province*


Amphitheater by James Brew, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Pitranto Grande, Chubut province*


Sendero del Pitranto Grande. by Ramiro Francisco Campello, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Abra de Acay, Salta Province*

Abra de Acay - Salta (Argentina) by Carlos Mendoza, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Raco, Tucuman province*


Sheep field by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro Castor; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Cerro Castor by Cerro Castor, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province*

Los Glaciares Vista by Waldemar Halka, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Near Cerro Bonete, La Rioja Province*

Descending to the bikes, near the base of Bonete by Harriet and Neil Pike, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Lavalle, Mendoza province*


Bandera sobre el desierto by Pablo Villagra, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Esquel, Chubut province*
Esquel. by Milagros Santa Cruz, en Flickr


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Iguazú Falls, Misiones Province*

Iguazu - Argentina by André Yabiku, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Gigantes, Córdoba Province*


CONTEMPLAR. by ♥Melu♥Rogi♥, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*El Chalten, Santa Cruz province*
El Chalten. by Palumbos, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Melincué Lagoon, Santa Fe Province*

Flamencos 3 by Carlos Machado, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Mar Chiquita, Buenos Aires province*
Entre el cielo y la tierra. by Ana Lia Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Limay River, Neuquén Province*


IMG_3626 Jurasic Patagonia by Rodolfo Frino, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Jama Pass, Jujuy Province*

On Passo Jama by Wolfgang R. Weber, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*El Palmar National Park, Entre Ríos Province*


Dawn in Los Palmares by Ernesto Bordenave, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Isla de los Estados (Staten Island); Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*









Source


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Las Cuevas, Catamarca province*
Los colores de mi tierra / The colors of my land by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Bariloche, Río Negro Province*


A view from the top of Cerro Campanario - San Carlos de Bariloche, Argentina by Kevin Troise, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Estrella Wetland, Formosa Province*

Aérea del Bañado La Estrella - Formosa by Fundación ProYungas - www.proyungas.org.ar, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Valley of the Colorado, San Juan Province*









Source


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks, Nando ros, Guajiro1 and Raxxo


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Merlo, San Luis Province*

Sierras de los Comechingones by Omar E. Ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Between Tecka and Paso de los Indios, Chubut province*
Patagonian steppe with seasonal river by Artur Schodziński, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Sosneado, Mendoza Province*

AL PIE DE LOS ANDES. by Gustavo Rada, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pescado Lagoon, Perito Moreno National Park, Santa Cruz Province*


PN Perito Moreno - Laguna del Pescado by Jano Escuer, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Zoilo Peralta, Buenos Aires province*
Zoilo Peralta, Partido de Coronel Suárez, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Buenos Aires Mi Provincia, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Raco, Tucuman province*
Natural window by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

Escoipe ravine, Salta province.








https://i.pinimg.com/originals/54/b2/9e/54b29ef30330f3e9baf538949ee547d1.jpg


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Ischigualasto, San Juan province*
Planeta Tierra? by Guslight, en Flickr


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Perito Moreno Glacier, Santa Cruz Province*

Glaciar Perito Moreno by Luis Garriga, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Caleufú River, Neuquén Province*


Rio Caleufú by Marcelo Bischoff, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Lake Meliquina, Neuquén Province*


Lago Meliquina by Marcelo Bischoff, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Rosario, Santa Fe province*
Semaforos androides by Carlos Soler, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Santiago del Estero city, Santiago del Estero province*








Hector Argañaraz


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Escondido Lake; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Lago escondido. Tierra del Fuego.AEI_7781 by Alejandro Insegna, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Gable Island, Tierra del Fuego province*
I by Guillermo Gimenez Perez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iguazú River, Misiones Province*


Iguazú River by Martin Lanfranchi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Alumbrera Volcano, Catamarca Province*

Argentina, Noroeste / Northwest by Pedro Carrilho, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Duendes Waterfall, Río Negro Province*

Cascada de los Duendes by Mariela Zampieri, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Termas de Reyes, Jujuy Province*


Termas de Reyes - Jujuy by sophs123., en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Aurora del Palmar Reserve, Entre Ríos Province*

La Aurora by Rodrigo Reinoso, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Pucu Lagoon, Corrientes province*
Paisaje rural by Juan Jose Scialfa, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Coloco Waterfall, Neuquén Province*

Cascada Coloco by Sebastian Jakimczuk, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Provincial Route 10, La Pampa province*
20190107_184300 by j13d1908 Jota, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Parana, Entre Rios province*
PLAYA THOMPSON by Oscar Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Cochinoca, Jujuy province*
Lines - Líneas by Carlos J M Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Serranía del Hornocal, Jujuy Province*


salta_storiestoshare by Stories to Share, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Goya, Corrientes province*
Colores del invierno // Winter colors by Juan Jose Scialfa, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Nono, Cordoba province*
Verde agua by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Quequen, Buenos Aires province*
In The Deepest Of My Soul, This Is My World. by Ramiro Francisco Campello, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Los Sauces Ravine lake, La Rioja province*
Quebrada los Sauces lake by Federico Casares, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Ruins of the Inca city of Shincal, Catamarca province*
Shincal de Quimivil (Fotografiado desde el Templo de la Luna) by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires:
The Puerto Madero in Buenos Aires by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*La Estrella Wetlands, Formosa province*
Nido de Jabirú al amanecer - Jabiru&#x60;s nest at sunrise. by Eduardo Ordoñez, en Flickr


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Recreo, Santa Fe Province*


Eternity of the life by Claudio.Ar, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Los Castillos, Salta province*
Los Castillos by Gonzalo de Miceu, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

_*Mount Fitz Roy*_

The Fitz Roy - El Chalten by Captures.ch, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Escondido Lake, Tierra del Fuego province*
LAGO ESCONDIDO by Juan Montiel, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Rheas - Chubut Province *


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Balcarce, Buenos Aires Province*

Puerta del Abra by Ricardo Gutierrez, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Enchanted Valley, La Rioja province*
La Rioja-Valle Encantado by Miguel, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Lago Puelo, Chubut province*
Little way at the side of world by Julieta Distasio, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Tierra del Fuego*

Ushuaia - Tierra del Fuego by Juan Manuel Acebal, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Puerto Blest, Río Negro Province*

Puerto Blest by Turisur, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cordón de los Ocho Hermanos, Jujuy Province*

Argentina by Pietro Mario Bulciolu, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Yabotí Biosphere Reserve, Misiones Province*


Reserva Yabotí 1 by Albert Claveria, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Vallecitos, Mendoza Province*

Qué lugar magnífico nos espera hoy? Vallecitos, Mendoza. Argentina. by Maximo Mac Donnell, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lihué Calel, La Pampa Province*

Lihue Calel by Martin Dario Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Blanco River, Los Glaciares National Park, Santa Cruz Province*

Rio Blanco by Waldemar Halka, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Mount Aconcagua, Mendoza province*
Aconcagua, 6,961 meters (22,841 ft) above sea level, the Andes, Argentina. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bermejo River, Villa Escolar, Formosa Province*

Villa-Escolar by Mauro Araoz, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villa Ventana, Buenos Aires Province*

Ganado, pampa y sierras bajo el sol / Cattle, pampas and hills under the sun by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Iruya, Salta province*
Iglesia Nuestra Senora del Rosario y San Roque... by Daniel Uruguay Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Malabrigo Stream, Santa Fe Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Dunes of Fiambalá, Catamarca Province*


Fiámbala Catamarca by Ryyta, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pipo River Valley; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*

TierraDelFuego- Pipo River Valley by Wanderlust Dreamer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Copo National Park, Santiago del Estero Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Punta Loma, Chubut Province*


Punta Loma - Chubut - a 17 Km. de Madryn by Beto !, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nacimiento del Río Mina Clavero Waterfall, Córdoba Province*

Nacimiento del Río Mina Clavero 02 by -Martín-, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Empedrado, Corrientes Province*

DSC_2881 by De Viaje al Mundo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Barreal, San Juan Province*

barreal san juan argentina by Elina Uliarte, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Javier, Tucumán Province*

Tucumán, San Javier by Maira González Báez, en Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

The terminus of Perito Moreno Glacier - Los Glaciares National Park, Argentina. by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Condor Ravine, La Rioja province*
Mirador by Carlos Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

mariah1902 said:


> [QUOTE = "Nando_ros, post: 171205400, member: 298612"]
> *Antofalla, Catamarca Province*
> 
> Antofalla: Place where the Sun dies by Luis Garriga , on Flickr
> ...


It's ice, why would it be edited?


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cordón del Plata, Mendoza Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Estancia Nibepo Aike, Santa Cruz Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cuñá Pirú Valley, Misiones Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mar del Sur, Buenos Aires Province*

Amanecer en Mar del Sur. Buenos Aires. Argentina. by Alfonso Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*El Leoncito National Park, San Juan province*
Argentina - El Leoncita Parque Nacional by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mascardi Lake, Río Negro Province*


Lago Mascardi by saqramone, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tolar Grande, Salta Province*

IMG_8730 by Columboy.2079, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Amazing!
*Castaño Overo glacier, Rio Negro province*
Glaciar Castaño Overo - Monte Tronador. by Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*La Florida, San Luis province*
San Luis-5 by Lautaro Brest Andrade, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Near Santa Rosa, La Pampa province*
La Pampa by Emilio Küffer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Martillo Island; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*

IMG_4086 by Bharat Vohra, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Quebrada del Portugués, Tucumán Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paraná River, Rosario, Santa Fe Province*









Source


----------



## gastongesell (Sep 10, 2014)

Sunset at Bahia Manzano, Villa La Angostura, Neuquen Province. Photo of my own.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Purmamarca, Jujuy Province*

cerro-siete-colores-purmamarca-argentina by Fabian Koehnlein, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bagillt Lake, Chubut Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ongamira, Córdoba Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Diamante Lagoon, Catamarca Province*

Laguna Diamante , vulcano Galan , Puna Argentina by Gabriele, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Martín de los Andes, Neuquén Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Obispo Slope, Salta Province*

Face Ossian Cuesta del Obispo Salta by Ossian Lindholm, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Tova Island, Chubut province








https://www.histarmar.com.ar/IceLady/IceLadyTova.htm*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Carrera Road, Mendoza Province*


for Cecilia by Pablo A. Leiva, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Santa Fe Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Argentino Lake, Santa Cruz Province*

Canal Upsala, Lago Atgentino by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Salado River, Santiago del Estero Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nant y Fall Waterfall, Chubut Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villa Vil Castles, Catamarca Province*

Castillos de Villa Vil y río Pedregal by Stefan Sauzuk, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Kelp forests, Staten Island, Tierra del Fuego province







*
Yaganes, la nueva reserva marina del fin del mundo


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Cumbrecita, Córdoba Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cátua Geyser, Jujuy Province*

GÉISER CATUA- JUJUY-ARGENTINA by Patricia Tejero, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nahuel Huapi Lake, Río Negro Province*

Nahuel Huapi Lake, Patagonia by StarCitizen, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Talampaya Canyon, La Rioja Province*

Talampaya canyon by Mario Donati, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Esquina, Corrientes Province*









Source


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Resistencia, Chaco province*
Tarde en Resistencia by fabi ciucio, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Paraguay River, Formosa province*
Rio Paraguay - Formosa Capital by Gerald Desmons, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Chilecito, La Rioja province*
Veduta di Chilecito dalla statua del Cristo Redentor in Chilecito by Matias Recondo, en Flickr


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Lapataia River, Tierra del Fuego Province*

Río Lapataia. Parque Nacional Tierra del Fuego. by Jose Antonio Abad, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Colon, Entre Rios province*
ISLA1 by luis vicario, en Flickr


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Moquehue Lake, Neuquén Province*

Lagos Patagónicos II - L. Moquehue by Carlos T, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Villa Guillermina, Santa Fe province*
Villa Guillermina - Santa Fé by Gerald Desmons, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*El Cadillal, Tucuman province*
A spectacle of the creation by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Dulce River, Santiago del Estero province*
DSC01503 by Andrés Eduardo Perrone, en Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Jaguars in Salta Province

The *jaguar* (_Panthera onca_) is a large felid species and *the only living member of the genus Panthera native to the **Americas*. With a body length of up to 1.85 m (6 ft 1 in), *it is the largest cat species in the Americas and the third largest in the world exceeded in size only by the tiger and the lion. *

The jaguar most likely entered the Americas from Asia during the early Pleistocene via the land bridge that once spanned the Bering Strait. Jaguar fossils excavated in the Americas date back to 130,000 years BP. Today, the jaguar's range extends from extreme southern Arizona in the United States to northern Argentina





















*Jaguars near the highway*










Credits: El jaguar - Noroeste Salvaje


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Los Antiguos, Santa Cruz province*
LosAntiguosArg2 by Jose Luis Gambande, en Flickr


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Arrayanes River, Chubut Province*

Río Arrayanes, Parque Nacional Los Alerces, Chubut Argentina. by Emiliano March, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Laguna del Diamante Natural Reserve, Mendoza Province*









Source


----------



## lichajulian (Dec 18, 2020)

Plaza de Mayo vintage, Buenos Aires (1977)


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Limay River amphitheater, Neuquen province*
Anfiteatro en el río Limay, Neuquén, the amphitheatre by Gastón S., en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Les Eclaireurs Lighthouse; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Sunset on Faro Les Eclaireurs by Gianluca Lombardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Yasy Falls, Puerto Libertad, Misiones Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Patos River, San Juan Province*

Argentina by jean-paul mission, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Steffen Lake, Río Negro Province*

Escondido by Adrit fotografías, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Uritorco Mountain, Córdoba Province*


Reflejos del Uritorco by Chechi Peinado, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Barranca de los Lobos, Buenos Aires Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Incahuasi Volcano, Catamarca Province*

Argentina - Paso San Francisco by Valmice Vieira, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Fortín Pilcomayo, Formosa Province*

Panorámica pastizales y agua by Fundación ProYungas - www.proyungas.org.ar, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tomolasta Mountain, San Luis Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cusi Cusi, Jujuy Province*

Cusi Cusi by Sebastian del Val, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Islas de Santa Fe National Park, Santa Fe Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Futalaufquen Lake, Chubut Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mount Aconcagua, Mendoza Province*


Aconcágua Mount - Argentina by TLMELO, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Near Bariloche, Río Negro Province*


Paisaje y Cóndor by Facundo Vital, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires Province*

"CAMINANDO HACIA EL ARCOIRIS" by Marcos H. Alvarez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Clavillo Slope, Tucumán Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Capri Lagoon, Santa Cruz Province*

Argentina, laguna Capri by Vittorio Ricci, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Salta, Salta Province*

2019-05-03_13-37-13_DSC2369_DxO by Alexandre Dolique, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cerro 60, Misiones Province*

Cerro 60 Misiones by Samuel Mendieta, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Parque Luro Natural Reserve, La Pampa Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Road to Laguna Brava, La Rioja Province*

La magia del desierto by José Luis Lara, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Lisos Valley, Córdoba Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Villa La Angostura, Neuquén Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paraná, Entre Ríos Province*


Rio Parana - Entre Rios - Argentina by Cynthia Fistraiber, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pumice Stone Field, Catamarca Province*

standing on volcano lava by Luis Garriga, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Estrella Wetland, Formosa Province*

Bañado La Estrella by Sergio Ali - Naturaleza en imágenes, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mitre Peninsula; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*

Tierra del Fuego, Peninsula Mitre by Ruggero Arena, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ansilta Range, San Juan Province*









Source


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Somewhere in Río Negro Province*

Deshielo by Marcelo Bischoff, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sierra de las Quijadas, San Luis Province*

Argentina - P.N. Sierra de las Quijadas by Eduardo Arostegui, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tilcara, Jujuy Province*

Jujuy - Tilcara Cactus Casas by Pablo Begni, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tandil Hills, Buenos Aires Province*

Trigo nuevo by Gus 2.5 MillionViews, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ushuaia; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*

Ushuaia at Blue Hour by Frank Shufelt, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paca Fall, Misiones Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cisne Lake, Chubut Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mount Pissis, Catamarca Province*

Pissis and Laguna Negra by Harriet and Neil Pike, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Santa Catalina Jesuit Farm, Córdoba Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Corona Mountain, Huinganco, Neuquén Province*

Cerro corona invierno 2021 by Juan Gabriel Sepulveda, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Colonia Porvenir, Corrientes Province*

Flamencos en el Taragüí (taking off) III by JJ SCIALFA, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Miguel de Tucumán, Tucumán Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mount San Lorenzo, Santa Cruz Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Rinconada Island, San Javier, Santa Fe Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Payunia, Mendoza Province*


Volcán bonito by Daniela Valdés, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*

Private balcony by Karina, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Huala Hué, Steffen & Martín Lakes, Río Negro Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cafayate, Salta Province*

Cafayate by Marcelo Pedrero, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cape Blanco, Santa Cruz Province*









Source


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Miramar de Ansenuza, Cordoba Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chaco National Park, Chaco Province*









Source


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Miramar de Ansenuza, Cordoba Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*City of Cordoba, Cordoba Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Santa Ana Waterfall, Neuquén Province*









Source


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*City of Cordoba, Cordoba Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Punta Negra Dam, San Juan Province*

Dique Punta Negra by harpman71, en Flickr


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*City of Cordoba, Cordoba Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*City of Cordoba, Cordoba Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*City of Cordoba, Cordoba Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Nahuel Huapi Lake, San Carlos de Bariloche, Rio Negro Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Nahuel Huapi Lake, Bariloche Department, Rio Negro Province








*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Los Cantaros Lake, Neuquén Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iguazú Falls, Misiones Province*

Cataratas del Iguazu by Silvina Menna, en Flickr


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*San Carlos de Bariloche, Rio Negro Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Martial Glacier; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*









Source


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*San Carlos de Bariloche, Rio Negro Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*San Carlos de Bariloche, Rio Negro Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*El Sosneado, Mendoza Province*









Source


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Estancia Jesuítica Santa Catalina, Córdoba Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Irupé Lagoon, Pre-Delta National Park, Entre Ríos Province*









Source


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Estancia Jesuítica Caroya, Córdoba Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Las Vueltas River, Santa Cruz Province*


Rio del Las Vueltas by Oliver Hallwirth, en Flickr


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Estancia Jesuítica Jesús María, Cordoba Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Estancia Jesuítica Alta Gracia, Cordoba Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Puerto Frias, Rio Negro Province*


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Santa Fe de la Vera Cruz, Santa Fe Province*

Puente Colgante -6725 by marcelo_hosch, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Quebrada de las Flechas, Salta Province*

Gorge of the Arrows by Tony (More Ants), en Flickr


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Puerto Blest, Bariloche Department, Rio Negro Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Frias Lake, Rio Negro Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Esquel, Chubut Province*









Source


----------



## oscarbosio28 (Dec 20, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Lionel76, publicación: 176573143, miembro: 349898"]
*Santa Fe de la Vera Cruz, Provincia de Santa Fe*

Puente Colgante -6725 por marcelo_hosch , en Flickr
[/ CITA]


----------



## oscarbosio28 (Dec 20, 2021)

El Puente Colgante y el viaducto Oroño, puentes que unen las dos costaneras de Santa Fe, la ciudad Universitaria, el Barrio El Pozo y dan inicio a la ruta 168 que une Santa Fe con Paraná por el túnel Subfluvial (único en su tipo en Sudamérica).


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*A view from Mirador del Cristo Redentor, Mendoza Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Osununú Natural Reserve, Misiones Province*









Source


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*A view to Humahuaca Town, Jujuy Province*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Tornado in Bolivar, Buenos Aires province*


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Luján, Buenos Aires Province*

Basilica de Lujan by María Angelica Bolla, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cóndor Mountain; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*

Argentina_123_Parque_Nacional_Tierra_del_Fuego by Alessandro Grussu, en Flickr


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*A street in town of Purmamarca, Jujuy Province*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Aluminé Lake, Neuquén Province*

Foggy Dawn by Federico Cristina, en Flickr


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Merry Christmas from Salta, Salta Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*Purmamarca, Jujuy Province*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Balcarce, Buenos Aires province







*


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Caleufú River Rapids, Neuquén Province*


Rápidos del Caleufu by Marcelo Bischoff, en Flickr


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*City of Cordoba, Cordoba Province*


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Villa la Angostura, Neuquén Province*


Escaping from dusk by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## Raxxo (Aug 18, 2017)

*Villa Nougues, Tucumán Province*


Crossroads by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*City of Cordoba, Cordoba Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*City of Cordoba, Cordoba Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*City of Cordoba, Cordoba Province*


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Chef and meat at Buenos Aires asador by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*La Cumbrecita, Cordoba Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*La Cumbrecita, Cordoba Province*


----------



## redguyz (Nov 24, 2021)

*La Cumbrecita, Cordoba Province*


----------



## NaaSter (11 mo ago)

Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego.









Link


----------



## NaaSter (11 mo ago)

Puerto Pirámides, Chubut Province.









Link


----------



## NaaSter (11 mo ago)

Caviahue, Neuquén Province.










Link


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Roldán, Santa Fe Province*

Iglesia San José - Roldán by Jorge Toselli, en Flickr


----------



## NaaSter (11 mo ago)

Bahía Arenal, La Plata Lake, Chubut Province.









Link


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^
what gorgeous wooden house


----------



## NaaSter (11 mo ago)

Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires.









Link


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Carachi Pampa Volcano, Catamarca Province*

Volcán Carachi Pampa by Stefan Sauzuk, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tromen Lake, Neuquén Province*

Lago Tromen by Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## NaaSter (11 mo ago)

Viila Pehuenia, Neuquén province.









Link


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cachi, Salta Province*

Cachi, Salta, Argentina. by Jorge Chiocchini, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Punta Loma, Chubut Province*


MADRYN _MG_4586 2021_10_19-Pano by catoledo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tres Arroyos, Buenos Aires Province*


plaza by Mariano de Arriba, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Valle Hermoso, Mendoza Province*

_MG_1047 by Norberto Endo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Peñón de Mbororé, Panambí, Misiones Province*

Peñon de Mbororé by Santiago Crivelli, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Córdoba City, Córdoba Province*

Catedral de Córdoba by Miguel Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Piedras Blancas Glacier, Santa Cruz Province*

Patagonia Today by Star Citizen (mountain photography), en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Calilegua National Park, Jujuy Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Azul River Valley, Río Negro Province*

El Bolsón. Río Negro. ARG by Favio Mores, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rufino, Santa Fe Province*

Rufino by Nando G, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pampa del Leoncito, San Juan Province*

Pampa del Leoncito. by Oscar Vilches, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Río Pilcomayo National Park, Formosa Province*

Parque Nacional Rio Pilcomayo by Tetsuo MIYAMA, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paraná, Entre Ríos Province*

Plaza by Cesar Hugo STORERO, en Flickr


----------



## NaaSter (11 mo ago)

Diamante lagoon, Catamarca province.









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tierra del Fuego National Park; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*

Tierra del Fuego, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tafí del Valle, Tucumán Province*


Tafí del Valle (Argentina) by Javier Chiavone, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Caspala, Jujuy province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*

La Catedral Metropolitana y Edificio Banco Argentino Uruguayo by Wal wsg, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Laguna del Diamante Reserve, Mendoza Province*

Reserva Laguna del Diamante. by Diego Wasinger, en Flickr


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bella Vista, Corrientes Province*

Bella vista by JJ SCIALFA, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Necochea, Buenos Aires Province*

Atardecer en las playas de Necochea. by Martin Arias, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*López Bay, Río Negro Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Santa Fe Province*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Amarga Lagoon & Peinado Volcano, Catamarca Province*









Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Corcovado, Chubut Province*








Source


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Bialet Masse, Cordoba Province*


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Dos Hermanas Falls, Misiones Province*

Salto Dos Hermanas by María Angelica Bolla, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Caverna de las Brujas (Witches' Cave), Mendoza Province*
Caverna de las Brujas by Daniel Milak Natal, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Santa Rosa, La Pampa Province*
Santa Rosa, La Pampa. by Gastón Breser, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lago Hermoso Mountain Park, Neuquén Province*








Source


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Rio Cuarto, Cordoba Province







*
Source


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Santiago del Estero, Santiago del Estero Province*


----------



## TresMerca (5 mo ago)

Lionel76 said:


> *Tupungato Volcano, Mendoza Province*
> 
> VOLCÁN TUPUNGATO. by Gustavo Rada, en Flickr


Wow!.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mount Vinciguerra; Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur Province*


Peut être le mont Vinciguerra 1 470 m -pt culminant du parc by Philippe HELLOIN, en Flickr


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*El Palmar National Park, Entre Ríos Province*

Parque Nacional El Palmar by Ce Rey, en Flickr


----------



## 3Mierca (5 mo ago)

Lionel76 said:


> *El Palmar National Park, Entre Ríos Province*
> 
> Parque Nacional El Palmar by Ce Rey, en Flickr


Wow.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Miguel de Tucumán, Tucumán Province*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Monte León National Park, Santa Cruz Province*








Source


----------

